
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (November 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE. If it isn&#x27;t a household name,
please explain what your company does.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. One post per company please.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
fortysixpercent
Replicated | QA Automation Engineer | $100k - $130k + equity | Los Angeles |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is modernizing the deployment framework for enterprise
applications. We are looking for entry-level engineers eager to work to lead
the automation of our testing, especially focused on our installable product.

The QA Automation Engineer will continue to build upon our test automation
processes to ensure the quality of our cloud based and on premise products and
help make our development process as effective as possible. We are looking for
someone with knowledge of automation tools like Selenium WebDriver and a
passion for building automated systems to join our engineering team. Our tech
stack is on the bleeding edge so we don’t expect you to know everything, but a
willingness to learn and adapt is definitely a key quality for this role.

In this role you'll be:

\- Writing automated tests targeting a wide variety of environments

\- Developing effective testing plans and performing some manual tests

\- Implementing best practices to integrate QA into our development process

In this role you'll work with a wide rage of tech like: Docker, Kubernetes,
Linux, Ansible, AWS and Google Cloud Platform, MySQL, Selenium WebDriver,
Golang and more. Again, we don't expect someone coming into the role to have
experience with everything, but would like someone that is excited to learn!

This role will be exclusively onsite in Los Angeles. If you are interested
please email austin (at) replicated (dot) com

~~~
rusrushal13
Are there any internships available?

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE, Salary: $100-200K + equity

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and write code with your team. As a
programmer, you spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions with
outdated, single-player tools that force you to constantly context-switch away
from your code. Sourcegraph brings discussion and review to your editor in a
first-class way and makes all the code inside your organization easily
searchable.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alumni. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies. Our technical challenges include scaling code analysis
and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

~~~
maruhan2
I looked at your careers page, and it seems you are only looking for senior
positions?

------
usdsgov
United States Digital Service | Senior Software Engineers, Senior Site
Reliability Engineers, Senior Designers, and more! | Washington, DC | ONSITE

[https://www.usds.gov/](https://www.usds.gov/)

The best of technology. The best of government. And we want you.

We're looking for the most tenacious designers, software engineers, product
managers, and more, who are committed to untangling, rewiring and redesigning
critical government services. You'll join a team of the most talented
technologists from across the private sector and government. No government
resume required! We work on some of the biggest issues affecting the American
people there are, immigration, veterans service, students, health care, and
more. Hiring is super fast, not the usual USAJobs pipeline, and we usually
target a timeline for application submittal to final offer in about six weeks.
We're especially looking for talented senior engineers to join us to help
shift move government tech in the right direction.

See our most recent Report to Congress for examples of what you could be
working on:

[https://www.usds.gov/report-to-
congress/2017/07/](https://www.usds.gov/report-to-congress/2017/07/)

Apply here:

[https://www.usds.gov/join](https://www.usds.gov/join)

~~~
icareon
Are Permanent Resident's eligible? On the website, it said only US Citizen's
but in the application form it sounded like that is only a hard requirement
for some positions...

Thanks

~~~
nacin
USDS cannot hire permanent residents, but 18F can
([https://18f.gsa.gov/join/](https://18f.gsa.gov/join/)).

~~~
icareon
Good to know! :)

------
JaakkoP
Flightpath Finance | Software Engineer | REMOTE or Baltimore/Los Angeles |
$80k-100k | 0.5% -3.0% | 401k + matching | 4 weeks vacation

We are building software to replace the need for a spreadsheet-based financial
model. Our current clients include founders, CEOs and CFOs of fast-growing
SaaS companies and they use our product to make some of the most important
financial decisions about their businesses.

We're looking for creative Full Stack and Front End engineers to work closely
with the CTO and the founder. You'll be the employee #3 and the 2nd engineer,
so your work is going to matter a lot.

Requirements: \- 3+ years of professional experience as a software engineer \-
Experience with React and/or Node \- Most importantly, you are a person with
high integrity, passionate about learning new things and care deeply about
delighting the customer

Apply at [https://angel.co/flightpath-finance/jobs/279190-full-
stack-d...](https://angel.co/flightpath-finance/jobs/279190-full-stack-
developer-remote) or contact jaakko __at here __ flightpathfinance.com with
"Software Engineer - HN" in the title.

~~~
Mikepicker
Are you also considering non-US applications? Thanks.

~~~
JaakkoP
Yes! Although ideally part of the working hours should overlap with Pacific
Timezone's working hours.

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |Salary
$100k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is a search engine for music and video, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search just for video/music with some
more features built at top of the technology). To date we've indexed more than
6.3B videos with daily addition of ~60M.

We operate a massive stack
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13726224)),
currently using mostly C/C++, Go and Java in most of our pipeline and
Javascript and Python for frontend and data analysis.

Instead of dumping money into swanky offices, we offer 30 days of paid
vacation, fully covered health benefits (gold plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences and more.

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java, Python/Ruby)
that want to work on some very challenging technical problems, in a massive
scale. We don't discriminate based on your prior experiences and knowledge of
any particular language(s).

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

PS: we just recently closed a $7M Seed Round [https://blog.pex.com/pex-
secures-7m-in-series-seed-financing...](https://blog.pex.com/pex-
secures-7m-in-series-seed-financing-22dff30f8392)

~~~
bitamess
Are there any REMOTE Interns positions? Python, data analysis, fresh

~~~
iamlordaubrey
+1

~~~
fapjacks
Honest question: Why would you ask this when the ad specifically says
"ONSITE"?

~~~
zerr
Not the OP, but the reason is we are all humans, i.e. there is some degree of
flexibility - I've seen "0nsite" posts, but when asked, the poster have
replied that for the "right person" rem0te can be possible...

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ON-SITE | Full-time | $100K+ and equity

We are solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to popular opinion paper
Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2016 report by the Federal
Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in 2015, transferring a sum of
money 5X times VISA/MC combined!

We’ve built a way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the
recipient can Deposit them online by verifying their bank account instantly.
Furthermore building and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant
verification and disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what
Stripe and Square of have done to the Credit Card space.

We’re Seed stage, seeing high growth, have a small but great team and super
investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Levin Laws of Angelist thru one of their
angels funds, our customers and many more )

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit for each other

Email jobs@checkbook.io or admin@checkbook.io

~~~
eruditely
Will you accept people in a junior role for less money for hiring and then
work themselves up? I'm a good hire.

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway |
$100K - $160K/YR + Bonus

Tapad is the true cross-device partner. By leveraging the power of our
proprietary Tapad Device Graph™, we unify data across all devices to
understand the interests, passions and behaviors of the audiences that matter
most.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle: 30+ PB of Data, Sub 10 ms
response times.

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Mesos, Kafka, Zookeeper

Distributed Databases... Aerospike, Cassandra, Vertica

Distributed Analytics... Hadoop (YARN), Spark 2

Distributed Storage... Ceph, Hadoop (HDFS)

Global Networking... VXLAN, BGP, EVPN, VPLS

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

------
Peroni
Unmade | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £50k-£70k + equity |
[https://unmade.com](https://unmade.com) | Python Engineers

Unmade is the leading customisation platform for the fashion industry,
directly connecting consumer choices to automated manufacturing.

The speed with which we are growing means we are looking for a senior python
engineer to work with the development team to build upon existing systems and
help shape the architecture of the platform. You will actively contribute to a
positive working environment and care about sharing knowledge and are keen to
help out fellow team members.

The Unmade technology stack covers everything from 3D modelling engines to
order processing and systems integrations to custom language compilers for
industrial knitting machines. We’re using innovative approaches to transform
an industry suffering with a chronic lack of vertical integration and
automation.

Apply here:
[https://unmade.workable.com/j/41806BF0A4](https://unmade.workable.com/j/41806BF0A4)
or email me directly if you fancy having a chat - stevie [at] unmade [dot] com

------
colefame
Fame | Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA or New York City, NY |
Onsite | Full-time | $100K+ and equity with full benefits

I’m the founder and CEO at Fame (fame.co). We built the first ecommerce
platform for famous people (celebrities and influencers) and have been turning
hundreds of influential people into retailers over the past year.

We build shopping websites, full-embeddable stores for blogs, a shopping cart
that works perfectly within Instagram and Snapchat, and iOS apps for our
clients so their followers and fans can buy every product they recommend all
from their own storefront with a universal cart.

Our platform is impeccably engineered and customers love us for it — we have
hundreds of famous clients and hundreds of satisfied brand partners (Nordstom,
Nike, Amazon, etc.). We have amazing investors, plenty of funding, an
incredible office in SF (in SOMA), and a low burn rate.

We have 3 software engineers and are looking for a few more. Our software
stack: * Backend - Ruby on Rails (v5.1), PostgreSQL, Digital Ocean * Online
Stores - CoffeeScript, Haml, Rails * Embeddable Storefronts - React * Apps -
Swift * Scraping experience is a plus (using Ruby, Python, or other
structures)

Our team is all full-stack. We generally distribute software tasks based on
individual interest and skill. As our 4th software engineer, you will have
tons of project ownership. Your ideas will influence the company’s direction.
You will do interdisciplinary work across our platform and learn from best-of-
the-best engineers.

To succeed here, you need to be a quick learner, have a passion for software
engineering, and be excited to work at a growing seed stage company.

If interested, please email me at cole[at]fame.co.

------
furchin
Built For Me Inc. | Seattle, New York, San Francisco, Remote (US-only) |
Senior Software Engineer | Full Time | $150k-$250k

Who we are: We are a small company loathe to use the word “startup”. The
phrase that most aptly describes us is “boutique consulting firm” as we are
currently working on select software consulting projects and have a long term
vision to build a stand-alone product in about a year. The future product will
focus on enabling business workflows and growing workplace productivity. We
are being smart in our approach balancing software consulting with our own
product. We balance both to pay ourselves well and support our vision for the
future. Who you are: You are a self-starter who can work with little
supervision. You are meticulous about details and sufficiently passionate to
get things done, yet know when to pivot to a more experimental move-fast mode.
You should be a great teammate who looks to make your colleagues more
productive because you know they are doing the same for you. You love the
state-of-the-art and yet understand the danger of being there and can
articulate the reasons why.

Technologies:

NodeJS / JavaScript

Babel / ES6

RDMS: MySQL / Postgres

Amazon Web Services: EC2, Lambda, CloudFront, S3

GitHub

Apache Aurora / Mesos

Terraform

Docker

We’re open to new technologies too, in the right situation.

[https://www.builtforme.tech](https://www.builtforme.tech)

[https://blog.builtforme.tech](https://blog.builtforme.tech)

Apply via AngelList:
[https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/](https://angel.co/builtforme/jobs/)

------
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Cockroach Labs is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed
relational database written in Go. CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and
strongly consistent - hence the name. The company was founded in 2015 with a
mission to Make Data Easy.

Check out the product on Github at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb).

Roles:

\-- Software Engineer, Production

\-- Software Engineer, Test Infrastructure

All positions offer $100-150k base, competitive equity, and comprehensive
benefits. Learn more at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers).

Interested in chatting? Email jobs@cockroachlabs.com.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (U.S.) |
$100-150K + equity

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries. We care about having a good remote culture and bring
remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for two positions. Full stack developers feel free to apply to
both:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Mid to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: engineering-hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

~~~
avip
Would you consider a non-US remote?

~~~
cldwalker
Hi. For a highly talented candidate, we may consider someone within a 5 hour
flight radius to Boston. It is too expensive for us currently to build a
remoter culture further out.

------
jeffnappi
ClearVoice | Front-End Software Engineer | Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE (USA) |
[https://www.clearvoice.com](https://www.clearvoice.com) | Full Time

ClearVoice is a Content Marketing Platform and Marketplace. We make creating
great content easy for everyone. We have indexed over 100M online articles and
have identified and ranked 200k+ authors. We use this index to power our
transparent freelancer marketplace. We supply all engineers with 15" Macbook
Pros and quality tools. Competitive pay, fantastic weather and low cost of
living in Phoenix (or wherever you live)!

Stack: React

Ruby/Rails - Platform API

Python - Search Index

AWS

Currently looking to hire:

* Front-End Software Engineer ($100k-$110k)

Mandatory Requirements:

* 2+ years experience as a front end developer

[https://www.workable.com/j/7FC989736C](https://www.workable.com/j/7FC989736C)

PS: Phoenix also has neighborhoods with Cox Gigablast - full duplex gigabit
internet access :)

Interested in another role not posted?

E-mail jeff __4t__ clearvoice.com

------
j_s
Please upvote all comments disclosing salary range.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15601810)

 _Ctrl /Cmd+F search:_ 0k

~~~
33W
Also consider searching 5k

~~~
j_s
To be honest, that's a bit of a minor signal all its own I personally don't
consider worth the effort.

------
arnaud_p
CROSSINSTALL ([https://crossinstall.com](https://crossinstall.com)) | Senior
Software Engineer and Full Stack Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE, 2nd & Mission,
San Francisco, CA, USA | VISA Transfer OK

CrossInstall is a mobile-only demand-side platform specializing in building
and serving interactive ads at scale. We are bootstrapped, profitable and
growing rapidly.

I am hiring for two positions in the Core Engineering team (more details at
[https://www.crossinstall.com/careers](https://www.crossinstall.com/careers)):

* Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure, Operations and Reliability: Come help us build and manage systems and software that handle tens of billions of requests and events a day

* Full Stack Engineer, Dashboard & Tools: help us design, implement and maintain our dashboards, tools and processes to give insights and actionable recommendations to our team and customers

Our Core Engineering team is very small (7 engineers) so you will get a lot of
ownership and have opportunities to make an impact.

Our tech stack: Java (bidder), PHP (dashboard and tools), AWS, Kafka,
Aerospike, Druid, Redis, MySQL, Jenkins, Ansible...

The interview process:

1) We review your resume. I will get back to you to let you know whether you
might be a fit

2) Initial call (45 minutes)

3) Coding challenge, followed by a call with one of our engineers (2~3 hours)

4) Onsite interview (4~5 hours)

Benefits and perks: competitive salary ($110-$160K) and equity, medical,
dental and vision insurance, 401(k), profit sharing (after 6 months with the
company) and more...

If you are interested in helping us solve complex and interesting problems at
scale, contact us at career [at] crossinstall.com (or directly at arnaud
[at]).

~~~
good_engineer
that's market salary, maybe little bit below the market. It's not competitive.

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Multiple Positions | On-site - Full-time | $90k-$140k +
equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is one of the fastest growing profitable SaaS companies in the world.
Economic activity is coming online - companies are selling products, hiring
employees, marketing and moving operations to the web. Thinknum captures the
data trails that are created (e.g., How quickly is UberEATS growing on a
restaurant-by-restaurant basis vs Grubhub?). We work with hundreds of
financial institutions and corporations. We have a private office in Midtown
and offer full benefits.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Web Crawling Engineer

We're looking for an experienced Python engineer that will extract and ingest
data from websites using web crawling tools or APIs. You will need experience
in Python and Javascript and to be familiar with the DOM and tools for parsing
the DOM like Selenium and BeautifulSoup. At least two years of experience in
web crawling is required.

Site Reliability Engineer

We’re looking for a SRE that will support enterprise level applications hosted
in the cloud. You need to have extensive experience in web application
development and exposure to Amazon Web Services, Redshift and Postgres.
Experience with container management and micro-services architectures such as
Docker is a requirement. Enthusiasm for security best practices is a major
plus.

=== Interested? ===

Interested in any of these positions? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com
with Hacker News and the position title in the subject line.

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Senior Software Engineers | SFO or Remote | Full Time

I want to post an apology. A few months ago our recruiting process was going
well enough that we had a comment in our HN post from a candidate we'd passed
on who was happy enough with the experience that they recommended us in the
thread [1]. Last month, however we had the exact opposite experience. Two
candidates commented about investing significant effort in the process, only
to be ghosted [2].

I arrived at those comments too late to reply, so I'm using this month's post
to apologize. I dug into what happened here and found that we did indeed drop
the ball with a few candidates and failed to follow up. Certainly it wasn't
our intent and doesn't reflect our values. We've audited the entire candidate
pool and have reached out to anyone that fell through the cracks to properly
close the loop. I personally apologize for your poor experiences and the
criticism is well deserved.

I also want to thank the people who commented. I think posting that kind of
feedback warning others is an excellent way to keep other members of the
community informed, and hold each-other accountable. In this case we've
overhauled and streamlined our processes so that we're confident this won't
happen again in the future. So thank you for helping us do better, and I'm
very sorry that this improvement came at the expense of your time.

We are hiring, positions are here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/elationhealth](https://boards.greenhouse.io/elationhealth)
and more about what we do at
[https://elationhealth.com](https://elationhealth.com)

As always, my contact info is in my profile and I'm happy to chat with anyone
directly or answer any questions transparently in the comments (I'll monitor
those today).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14901945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14901945)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15384536)

~~~
faitswulff
I did have to follow up somewhat doggedly at points, but overall I had a good
experience with the recruiting process at Elation (despite being passed over).

------
ropiku
Envoy | San Francisco | ONSITE + REMOTE | Salary $115-170k + Equity |
[https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

We're on a mission to create the office of the future. Simplifying sign-in and
decluttering deliveries is just the beginning. We're building a world where
Envoy automates mundane tasks throughout the workplace, so you can work on
what matters.

We just launched our new product (Deliveries) that allows offices to easily
track their packages from their mobile phone:
[https://envoy.com/deliveries/](https://envoy.com/deliveries/)

We're looking for:

\- Backend engineers with experience with Rails and/or Phoenix

\- React Native engineers (or Android/iOS engineers looking for a new
challenge)

\- Front-end engineers (We are mainly using Ember)

\- Product designers

\- Product managers

\- Customer ambassador

You can apply to any of the positions visiting our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/)

My email is in my hackernews profile, you can email me for questions!

~~~
eruditely
Taking junior devs who would take a pay cut to join your company?

~~~
tarellel
I'd love to know this as well.

------
katyi
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for smart software engineers to join our
team. We are hiring a Full-stack Web Developer (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.

We’re a pretty awesome growth-stage startup in the education space - we make
the classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and
professors. We raised our Series C round in order to take on the textbook
industry, which you can read about here:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-
hat-r...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-15/top-hat-
raises-22-5-million-to-go-after-pearson-mcgraw-hill) \- Union Square Ventures
joined us this round, who along with our previous investors make up some of
the top VCs in the world (having funded companies like Kickstarter, Twitter,
Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net, etc.). Top Hat helps professors make every
lecture count by transforming mobile devices into powerful engagement tools,
inside and outside the classroom. Recently, Top Hat has been building out
interactive textbooks and creating a way for professors to collaborate on
authoring new content and sharing it through our marketplace. In summary, we
have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on!

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/966fdf04-d9f5-40f9-bb0e-3b3fde9817d1?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=HN)

~~~
andrew_wc_brown
I've applied to TopHat in the past. I and found their hiring process to be
humiliating and waste of time for serious developers.

I would have linked the a previous hacker news thread if I could because their
was a stream of complaints from other developers who applied and found their
hiring process broken.

I routinely interview for jobs because it good practice so I expect certain
things but TopHat stood out as bottom of the barrel process.

I would ask they share if they've improved their hiring process over the
years, since what I say could have changed.

~~~
Nerudite
I recently moved to Toronto and found myself in job search mode again. I
interviewed at 3 different places and though I wouldn't say TopHat's was an
absolute waste of time, it was the least pleasant.

The initial call was nice enough, though the second stage was algorithm and
optimization focused. You should be fine if you're comfortable with
HackerRank-like problems with optimizations and search-based algo problems,
otherwise good luck. There's also a third on-site stage, though I can't speak
to that experience.

The second person interviewing me clearly didn't want to be there, and gave no
shits except for the most precise solution. Even though I produced correct
answers and walked through my thought process, he kept pressing for something
'faster'. And no, I didn't nest a bunch of for loops.

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend Engineering, Backend Engineering, Business Operations,
Business Development | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE |
[https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared, and
Connected. Smartcar is building a REST API platform to solve the "connected"
part of it.

We recently launched our platform with BMW in Germany:
[https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-
pl...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-pl..). and
built [https://teslabot.ai](https://teslabot.ai) to show a sneak peak of what
our platform can do.

The positions we are hiring for:

\+ Frontend Software Engineer with 2+ years of experience with any modern
frontend framework (React, Angular, Ember, ...).

\+ Fullstack/Backend Software engineer with 2+ years of experience. Our
backend stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

\+ Business Development with 2+ years of experience selling in the Automotive
industry.

\+ Business Operations to manage delivery and process of new projects.

\+ Operations Manager to handle scaling office logistics in a growing
workplace.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you. Compensation is $95K to
$130K + equity. Read more about the positions and apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar](https://jobs.lever.co/smartcar).

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

~~~
hobaak
[https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-
pl...](https://blog.smartcar.com/smartcar-launches-connected-car-pl.). the
link is broken.

------
ekiourk
Zebra Fuel | London | www.zebra-fuel.com | Senior Javascript Engineer | Full-
time & Contract | ONSITE | Immediate | £60-70K | 0-2% Equity | Benefits

Zebra Fuel was created to end a common hassle that all drivers share across
London: going to the petrol station and filling up one’s car. The company
promises to eradicate the need for drivers to make trips to the gas station.
Instead, they install the Zebra Fuel app, then locate their car in order for
the van to arrive and pump fuel into the vehicle. Zebra Fuel is based in
Fulham, London. We are currently 22 employees and growing quickly! We're
looking for new team members to grow with us and disrupt a century old
business model. If this sounds like something you'd be interested in, drop us
a line on tech@zebra-fuel.com

Job details:

-Work on building our brand new app with React Native

-Re-write parts of the backend system in NodeJS

-Work on building a new backend dashboard and user portal using React

-Opportunity to develop and grow into engineering leadership positions (For permanents)

-Competitive compensation and benefits; ranges depend on candidate qualifications and experience

-Stack: React, Redux, ES6, Node, Python, Django, Celery, RabbitMQ, AWS, Terraform, Ansible

Requirements:

-5 years of experience with web technologies (JS, HTML, CSS), Advantage to have used ES6/7

-Strong knowledge of NODE.JS

-Experience developing applications with websockets

-Experience using ReactJS/Redux stack

-Experience building mobile apps with hybrid frameworks (Cordova, React Native)

------
joeyspn
Blockchain Trading Platform | Several positions | Remote | Full-time |
$160k-$220k + Rev share

Hi! join us and help us build a trading platform for digital assets from
scratch! We are a group of HNers with experience working with top financial
firms, that have united to explore and push the boundaries of financial
innovation launching a next-gen cryptotrading platform. You'll be able to
participate in the initial architectural and design decisions building a
product in a fast-moving and thriving industry.

Positions (all $160k-$220k):

    
    
       Senior Trading Systems Engineer  	(C/C++, KDB+/Q, HFT, Trading Engines, Risk Management)
       Senior Front-end Engineer		(React, Redux, ES2015/Typescript, RxJS)
       Senior Back-end Engineer		(Node, REST, Microservices, Websocket servers)
       Blockchain Engineer			(Crypto, Bitcoin, Ethereum, Smart Contracts)
       Principal Security Engineer		(Nessus, WAF, IDS, DMZs, DDoS mitigation, Pentesting, Code review)
       Senior Infrastructure Engineer	(AWS, Kubernetes, Docker, HA, Monitoring, Logging)
    

Benefits & Perks:

    
    
       - 0.5 to 2.5% revenue sharing
       - 100% remote position (looking also offices in the City of London)
       - 40h/week organised as you want
       - Friendly startup atmosphere
       - No hard deadlines
    

If you are interested ping me (email in my profile)

Cheers!

~~~
nkohari
No offense intended, but I've seen this same posting here the past 3 months
with the same description. Several people (including myself) have reached out
to learn more and received no response. I'm sure this has drawn a good amount
of interest, but I'm curious: has anyone actually received a reply?

~~~
joeyspn
Hi Nate, sorry, we have received _a lot_ of applications. It's been impossible
to reply to all. We also had to pause the application process during the last
3 weeks, and we are resuming it today.

I promise we'll send an email to everyone once we move to the next stage in
the coming couple of weeks(we're still screening). Apologies again.

~~~
nkohari
I understand, I'm just looking to hear from someone who _has_ received a
response. Have you been requesting applications for 3 months but haven't
reached out to _anyone_?

~~~
davman
Hi, to confirm, I've received a response from these guys :) I wasn't
successful but I have received a response.

~~~
nkohari
Ok! Thanks for letting me know. It just seemed strange.

------
michia
Prodigy | Product Owner | San Francisco, CA| Onsite | Full-time | $110-130k+ &
equity, great benefits, catered lunch, unlimited PTO

Prodigy is a venture-backed startup building the future of car buying. We're a
fun-loving, hard working group of dreamers and creators building industry-
leading software in a $1.1 trillion industry.

In addition to having more product demand than we can handle, we've raised
three rounds of funding with top investors in the valley including SV Angel,
8VC, Battery Ventures, CrunchFund as well as numerous automotive industry
veterans.

This is the perfect chance to get in early at a fast paced startup with the
chance to make a big impact. We're rapidly growing the team and if changing
one of the world’s largest industries excites you, we'd love to chat.

Shoot an email to andrew[at]getprodigy.com

Learn more: [https://angel.co/prodigy](https://angel.co/prodigy)

------
jmpm
Digitas | Blockchain startup | Hong Kong | Ethereum developer | Full time |
REMOTE

We are a blockchain start-up based in Hong Kong. Our business consists of
cryptocurrency mining, ICO services, cryptocurrency exchange and blockchain
technology consultancy. Our goal is to become a legitimate, regulated, go-to,
global blockchain service provider. Our core values are based on high
professional standards, where the ability to work effectively and
independently is a must-have.

We are looking for developers with experience in some of these buzzwords:
Solidity, truffle, Remix, web3.js, ERC20, ENS, uPort, Raiden, zkSNARKS, geth,
parity.

$100k-$150k + equity. Onsite is preferred but not a must, relocation package
is offered. Please send CV and short cover letter to jmpm@digitas.co

~~~
mightymosquito
How much experience in terms of years(given they have just started becoming
mainstream) do you need on the above mentioned keywords?

~~~
jmpm
1 year experience or maybe less if the candidate can demonstrate his/her
knowledge and pass the tests.

~~~
jmpm
More information on the position available here:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/133063378/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/133063378/)

We have recently opened new positions, including Full-Stack Developer and
System Engineer / DevOps / Sysadmin. The complete list is available here:

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3705078&locationId...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search/?f_C=3705078&locationId=OTHERS.worldwide)

Interested candidates please either send your CV to jobs@digitas.co or apply
directly through LinkedIn. Thanks.

------
SirHound
DriveTribe ([https://drivetribe.com](https://drivetribe.com)) | London | Full-
time | ONSITE

\- Senior Front End Developer | £65-75k + equity \- iOS React Native Developer
| Based on experience + equity

We're a social content startup founded by Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and
James May, with financial backing from 21st Century Fox and Breyer Capital.

We're looking for a Senior Front End Developer and iOS React Native Developer
to join us during a highly experimental period.

To illustrate the kind of things we're doing: We recently spun up a chat
system in a month which has hosted multiple AMAs generating in ~2000 messages
in a minute. I'm currently writing some optimisations that will allow the chat
to handle this without massive performances hits and memory leaks. The mobile
guys are doing the same.

Currently based in Kings Cross but moving to Moorgate soon, where there's free
beer and cider on tap, free coffee from an on-site cafe, and cookies the size
of your head (even if you have a really big head). There's also 10% time to
work on open source or personal company-related projects.

Buzzwords: React, React Native, Redux, Flow, Jest, Webpack, Prettier, CSS
(you'd be surprised)

Apply at [https://hello.drivetribe.com](https://hello.drivetribe.com)

~~~
gigatexal
A huge perk would be the chance to meet one or all of the trio

~~~
benkovy
Who are the trio?

~~~
SirHound
Clarkson/Hammond/May

------
tlshaheen
Phone2Action | DevOps Engineer, Backend Software Engineer, Full Stack
Engineer, and Non-Engineering Roles | Washington, DC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) |
Agile | VISA Sponsorship Available for exceptional candidates who already in
the US

Phone2Action is the world’s fastest growing civic technology company. Millions
use our tools to participate in public policy campaigns. As a member of the
engineering team you will join a world-class engineering-driven company, where
you'll have instant impact from day one. We have an open culture and flat
organization where engineers sit just a few steps away from the founders. And
we've raised over $5M in funding, including our $4.6M Series A funding round
in 2016.

Our product has driven more than 18 million connections with elected officials
since our founding in 2013 -- and we're just getting started. If you have
great problem solving, analysis and design skills, and a true passion for
quality – you will be a great fit for the Phone2Action team.

Salary ranges from $80K - $145K for engineering roles!

All jobs are listed at
[https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs](https://angel.co/phone2action/jobs) Email
me - luke@phone2action.com - prefixing the subject with "HN:", and include
anything that will set you apart from the pack :)

DevOps Hypewords: AWS, Infastructure, Linux, CI, CD, Continuous Integration,
Continuous Delivery, SQL, Ansible, SaltStack

Backend Hypewords: LAMP, PHP, MySQL, Laravel, APEX, Ruby, Java, Redis, API,
Codeception

Frontend Hypewords: VueJS, ReactJS, HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Webpack, Jest, ES6

Third party systems: Salesforce, Facebook, Twitter, MailChimp, NationBuilder

------
chrstphrhrt
Finn.ai | Senior Engineer | salary $90k-$140k | Vancouver BC, Toronto ON,
Montréal PQ | FULL TIME | VISA | ONSITE

Hey folks, I'm one of the engineers at Finn. The product is a personal banking
NLP + ML system with chat frontends. Our customers are tier one and two banks.
We started on Facebook Messenger, later added Slack for human customer
service, Google Assistant for voice, and most recently our own SDK for
Android, iOS and web.

We're looking for new teammates on the product and data science teams.

On product (my team), we use and/or plan to use:

\- node 7.10+ (tracking/testing latest stable) for multiple medium-sized,
feature-oriented services

\- postgres, redis, elasticsearch/logstash/kibana, low level drivers and query
builders, no byzantine object mappers :)

\- GraphQL

\- ES2017+ without transpilers on the server

\- Native functional/immutable style to avoid null and undefined issues

\- react for web and react-native hybrid for mobile

\- Experimenting with OCaml and ReasonML

On data science, we use and/or plan to use:

\- python for services, tracking 3.5+ for type annotations and asyncio but
mostly holding steady at 2.7 due to dependencies

\- bottle + uwsgi for web, open to whatever

\- Stanford NLP for dates and times

\- NLTK for tokenizing/stemming etc

\- Scikit for basic transformations

\- pandas for tabular data

\- numpy for matrices and the nice math syntax

\- spark for the actual model

Current headcount for the company is ~42 people. We're from many different
places, ethnicities, genders, and backgrounds. Women, LGBTQIA+, indigenous,
racialized people, immigrants, people with disabilities and those from other
marginalized groups are strongly encouraged to get in touch.

If you have shipped anything using any of the stuff above, send me an email to
chris.hart@finn.ai to arrange a call.

~~~
alextheghost
Any openings in montreal?

------
ertand
SORU (soru.ai) | Full-Stack Engineer | Salary $100k + Significant Equity | SF,
Bay Area | Full time | VISA transfer OK | ONSITE

Hey folks, I'm the Co-founder & CTO of SORU. We provide data analytics as a
service by leveraging our AI-powered tools and in-house analyst team.

We integrate with customers' data sources in a few minutes. Users interact
with our product in plain English as if they are talking to a human analyst.
We generate detailed answers, reports, and insights for them with our AI
assisted analyst team. Our main differentiator from traditional chatbots is we
make sure our customers get the answers they need as long as we have access to
the relevant data.

Our stack consists of Python, Django, React, PostgreSQL, Docker, Kubernetes
and we are hosting on GCP. From a technical perspective, we are looking for
senior full-stack engineers who are comfortable building a scalable system
ground up. Familiarity with a few of these systems above is desirable. From a
cultural point of view, we would like to work with builders who are eager to
learn and jump into any task that needs to be done. This could vary from data
engineering to frontend development to building natural language understanding
flows and conversational interfaces. We are at a very early stage, so you'll
have a huge impact in the technology as well as the culture. Currently, we
already have a working product with several pilot customers. We will be
integrating with new data sources in the next few months.

Feel free to email me at ertan@soru.ai.

------
nickporter
42technologies.com | Onsite | San Francisco | Engineer - Full Stack / Data |
$80k - $120k + equity

We're a YC company building the data layer for retail. We're currently solving
the problem of reporting, where retailers are crippled by old systems and bad
data models. We give them a reporting dashboard that gives them any metric,
over any timerange and dimension, instantly. So, instead of spending a bunch
of time making reports, they can just focus on the analysis. Store managers to
CEOs at large international retail brands are using our software every day to
make real-time decisions based on facts and data. Adoption of our software is
growing rapidly, so we're looking to expand our engineering team.

Our team is small, tight-knit and efficient. We're passionate about helping
our customers, and building most loved tool in retail. As an engineer at 42,
you can expect to work on many areas of the stack, and you'll have a high
degree of autonomy. You'll also own your projects and talk directly to
customers, blowing their minds with the stuff you'll release. You don't need
to have retail experience but you should have 3+ years of professional
engineering experience, and be very familiar with Python and/or Javascript,
and SQL.

If you're interested, send your resume/portfolio/github/etc to
nick@42technologies.com

------
mjkrooker
Ambra Health | Front-end Engineer | Full-time | $100K+ | Remote

Ambra Health is a healthcare technology SaaS, building software and tools for
medical image exchange. We are looking for a JavaScript developer to maintain
and enhance Ambra Health’s front-end medical image sharing web application.

Required: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, JQuery, Underscore, working knowledge of
Linux

Familiarity a plus: Mustache, Gulp, DICOM, Selenium/Nightwatch.js

The ideal candidate would be able to work independently with minimal
supervision and be enthusiastic about keeping up-to-date with the latest web
technologies. The virtual team is distributed, with team members working
remotely in Boston, New York, Denver, San Antonio, and Phoenix.

Full job posting: [https://ambrahealth.com/job-posting/ui-
engineer/](https://ambrahealth.com/job-posting/ui-engineer/)

Email mike+jobs@ambrahealth.com if you are interested.

------
vkandy
ChronoLogic | Hong Kong | REMOTE | $40k - $160k depending on role, location
and experience. see below.

Hey HN. ChronoLogic
([https://chronologic.network](https://chronologic.network)) is the first
crypto pegged to time on the Ethereum Blockchain. It’s an introduction of
Proof of Time innovations for blockchain technologies. ChronoLogic expands the
possibilities of using time in blockchain projects in industries such as
finance, transportation & eCommerce.

We are hiring for these roles.

1) Experienced Solidity Developer for Time Related Functions & Ethereum Alarm
Clock Service | REMOTE | $80K – $160K More information:
[https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/290144-experienced-
solidit...](https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/290144-experienced-solidity-
developer-for-time-related-functions-ethereum-alarm-clock-service)

2) Mobile / Web Developer web3.js Ethereum Blockchain Front-end | REMOTE |
$40K – $110K More information:
[https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/285869-mobile-web-
develope...](https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/285869-mobile-web-developer-
web3-js-ethereum-blockchain-front-end)

3) Crypto ICO blockchain Ethereum Token Customer Service Support & Social
Media Management (slack, intercom chat) | Brazil, Eastern Europe, Barbados |
$12K – $50K More information:
[https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/274836-crypto-ico-
blockcha...](https://angel.co/chronologic/jobs/274836-crypto-ico-blockchain-
ethereum-token-customer-service-support-social-media-management-slack-
intercom-chat)

Please email your resumes to careers@digital-strategies-ltd.intercom-mail.com
or apply via angel.co link above.

------
catercowchris
CaterCow | [https://www.catercow.com](https://www.catercow.com) | Brooklyn /
NYC / New York, NY | ONSITE | $110k - $160k+, 0.5% - 3% equity, health care,
401k, bonuses, revenue share, etc.

I'm Chris, the cofounder and CEO of CaterCow. Previously I was the second
employee (engineer) at Airbnb and left to build CaterCow. Come get in on the
ground floor of our engineering team as we execute our plan to win the entire
group food ordering market.

If you're a great full stack engineer with wonderful business & design sense,
I'd love to chat. Email me at chris@catercow.com with "HN Who's Hiring" in the
subject.

Things that make us different: Profitable, infinite runway, 85%+ owned by
founders and employees, no VC (we raised less than $200k 5 years ago, but have
grown profitably since then), amazing 8 person full time non-technical team
(Sales, Ops, Customer & Caterer acquisition, photographers), best in industry
unit economics, very strong 5 year history of increasing revenue and profit
growth, flexible and experimental view about travel & work.

Looking to hire 3 people immediately who think hard work and excellent
software are the most powerful tools to dominate markets.

===

Please email me if you're interested in the above :)

chris@catercow.com with subject "HN Who's Hiring"

------
toddmoka
MOKA Analytics | New York City | www.moka.nyc | Senior Full Stack Engineer,
Senior Front-End Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE | Immediate | $100-175K | 0-2%
Equity | Benefits

MOKA Analytics leverages machine intelligence to enhance business decision-
making. Founded by McKinsey and Bridgewater alumni two years ago, we are a
small, profitable, and fast-growing software business focused on disrupting
traditional strategy services with innovative technology thinking. Our
flagship product, the Winning Model, is used for strategic planning at some of
the world's largest consumer companies.

If you're excited about solving engineering challenges in a business context,
shaping the direction of a product, and working with a high-leverage team of
top performers, email me with your resume and a short introduction at
todd@moka.nyc.

Job details:

    
    
      * Shape the architecture and design of MOKA's core products by working collaboratively with developers, designers, business experts, and customers
      * Rapidly transform product requirements into prototypes and continuously refine product experience
      * Develop data infrastructure & visualizations that transition across levels of detail and through time
      * Opportunity to develop and grow into engineering leadership positions
      * Highly competitive compensation and benefits; ranges depend on candidate qualifications and experience
      * Stack: React, Redux, ES6, D3, Python, Django, Celery
    

Your details:

    
    
      * 3-5+ years experience at a leading software company or startup
      * Experience using multiple frameworks that inform your architecture and technology decisions
      * Experience building maintainable systems supported by modern testing and source code analysis tools
      * Data science and machine learning experience a plus
      * Demonstrable track record of strong performance
      * Self-starter, attention to detail, ability to work collaboratively

------
carrollgt91
Satchel Health | front-end | full-stack | Nashville, TN | full-time, on-site |
VISA | www.satchelhealth.com | $70k + stock

Satchel Health is a technology company focused on making health care the most
accessible it has ever been. We integrate video conferencing, diagnostic
medical devices, and dynamic clinical workflows to connect patients in post-
acute care facilities with healthcare providers around the country. By
enabling providers to care for patients remotely, we keep patients healthy and
out of the hospital. Our platform helps our customers build better outcomes
for their patients, support their clinicians, and improve their operations.

Required skills:

2+ years experience building and maintaining substantial web applications

Significant skill in your programming language of choice

Willingness and excitement to own a substantial piece of an impactful product

If you're interested, send me an email at grayson.carroll@satchelhealth.com

------
s3nnyy
OneDot.com | Senior Computer Science / Machine Learning Engineer, Scala
Backend Engineer, Data Preparation Expert | Zurich | SALARY: 90k-120k CHF |
ONSITE | EU-Passport holders only

We solve on of the biggest problems in e-commerce: Normalizing product
information. Using machine learning an NLP we transform broken, badly-labeled,
unstructured data into useable, categorised and normalized data.

We are obsessed with functional programming. We use mainly Scala (backend) and
we are researching a lot on NLP and ML. We look for:

\- Senior Machine learning Researcher - you will read & write papers on
machine learning and/or implement algorithms in our core product.

\- Senior Machine Learning Engineer - you will work on machine learning
aspects of our core backend.

\- Senior Backend Scala engineer - you will build our well-tested backend and
our core product. (Some people joining us say it is the most clean codebase,
they have ever seen)

\- Data Preparation Export (Data Science) - you will help our customers adjust
their data to our platform.

The interview process:

1) Screening of your CV and motivation to join us

2) Technical call with CTO or engineer

3) Onsite day solving a programming task with us.

Send us a short intro about yourself to:

hiring+hn@onedot.cc (sorry for funky domain, this is how we have configured it
atm)

------
s3nnyy
Nectar-Financials | Node Backend, Angular Frontend, Devops | Remote | Salary:
70k-80k EUR

Based on NodeJS and Angular 1 we are building a CRM system for wealth
management companies and family offices (rich families). The product is rather
young and the codebase small. We have employees in Switzerland, the US and
Slovakia. Although, remote work is okay, you should be located close to Europe
if possible due to time-zone issues.

Our hiring process:

1) Resume / code screen

2) Phone call (getting to know each other, technical interview, check of
familiarity and knowledge of Node)

3) Onsite (half a day)

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself OR Github-link with code with
some additional info OR a resume to:

hiring+hn@nectar-financials.tech

------
eltondegeneres
Electronic Frontier Foundation (EFF) | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco |
Onsite | Full-time

EFF, a digital civil liberties nonprofit, is seeking a full-time Operations
Engineer. This person will work onsite in San Francisco with the other members
of the EFF Technical Operations team to build, optimize, and maintain a wide
variety of infrastructure. The ideal candidate will love EFF's mission and
will bring the experience needed to help us as we transition from traditional
system administration to more engineering-focused roles.

More info at: [https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/operations-
engineer](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/operations-engineer)

------
bmahmood
ClearBrain | San Mateo, CA | Front-End / Full-Stack Engineer | Full-time,
ONSITE | $90K – $140K, 0.75% – 1.5%

ClearBrain's mission is to build a self-service AI to predict any human
behavior.

Our first product is a predictive analytics layer to help marketers
automatically identify which users will convert or churn, and personalize
their marketing in minutes w/o a single line of code.

We're a small, tight-nit, experienced team from Google, Optimizely, Uber, &
DraftKings (cofounders were the first SRE on Google Ads, and led data science
at Optimizely), and well-funded by investors in Dropbox, Optimizely, and
AppDynamics. We're working with mid-market to public companies driving over
40% lift on terabytes of data processed, and are looking for someone to lead
our frontend infra and guide product design and direction.

If you're interested in making machine learning and predictive analytics
accessible to everyone, we'd love for you to join us.

You can email me directly at bilal@clearbrain.com, or find more info on
AngelList [https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/264140-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/clearbrain/jobs/264140-full-stack-engineer)

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£60k-£80k

Join Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team
of high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation
in Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£100M+) and
profitable after only three years. We are always on the lookout for talented
software engineers and data scientists to help us get further, faster. If you
want to work for an ambitious and fun-loving tech startup, look no further and
join us in our awesome loft office in Shoreditch.

Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development.
Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

~~~
ardit33
Is that pre or post taxes? How do people survive in London with such low
salaries? It always baffles me, as I live in NYC (which is equally expensive).

~~~
switch007
Not parent but we always talk pre-tax in the UK. Take home on £60k is
~£3,548/month or ~£3,255 if you have a student loan.

"Survive" is the right word. It's likely insufficient to save enough money for
a deposit anywhere commutable to their job while also contributing
significantly to savings and a pension.

A single person in a studio/1 bed with a not-too-bad commute would probably
spend £1300-1600 on accommodation/travel/council tax/utilities. (Sure, you can
find god-awful "studios"/houseshares for less...).

We basically just accept less and less. 1 bed -> studio -> house share. Give
up idea of buying a house. Contribute less to pension. etc

People who want to earn more in London tend to do contracting.

~~~
Winterflow3r
Pretty much same experience. Used to live in a awful houseshare (read: sewage
problems like once a week), then decided to spend the money on a single.
Salary covers rent + electricity and council bills, but saving for a deposit
on an apt anywhere within ~1h commute to central is pretty damn impossible.

~~~
walshemj
Bedford's a 1 hour commute and on 60-80k you could do better than some studio
flat

------
everythingmeta
Retain.ai | Onsite | San Francisco | Founding Team Engineer - Generalist or
Full Stack | $80k - $120k + substantial equity

At Retain we help companies understand customer interactions across teams,
tools and applications. Our solution integrates with the day-to-day tools
companies use (e.g. ticketing, calendar, collaboration tools, CRM apps) to
obtain customer interaction data. Retain enables data driven decisions in
everything from pricing (by increasing revenue on expensive customers) to
product roadmap (by focusing on features that have the largest impact).

We’re venture-funded and this is our first engineering hire outside of the
founding team. This is a true generalist role, so the expectations is someone
who is willing to grow and adapt with the role. Substantial responsibility and
equity upside. Web and data experience are likely to be biggest assets — we’re
on AWS and Rails with the usual accoutrement but ultimately tech agnostic.

Requirements * You are nice, smart, and action oriented * At least 2 years
experience building web applications with modern technologies with solid
understanding of databases * Some experience with big data frameworks,
analytics, ETL, or integrations is a strong asset

[https://angel.co/retain-ai/jobs/272082-full-stack-
engineer-f...](https://angel.co/retain-ai/jobs/272082-full-stack-engineer-
founding-engineer) or Ping me at vlad@retain.ai if interested.

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Linux infrastructure engineer / Sysadmin / SRE / DevOps engineer
     

Approximate salary range: £30-80k.

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

~~~
faceplanted
Hey, since you're here, how would you rate your graduate software positions as
someone with inside knowledge? I'm considering applying for 2018 as I'll be
returning to West London after my degree.

------
ericz
Software Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA / Indianapolis, IN|
Salary range: $105k+ depending on experience + options | Onsite | No resume
needed

Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press. I’m
posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring software
engineers. To give you an idea of what you’d do, one engineer on our team
integrated with a large vendor of ours so we can run our own trucks to avoid
UPS shipping costs.

Our stack is Node, React, and Mongo. Our team is currently 13 engineers.

Interested? Email me at ericzhang@scalablepress.com or apply through Lever:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scalablepress/ab35f3f1-952c-4bd5-b8aa-...](https://jobs.lever.co/scalablepress/ab35f3f1-952c-4bd5-b8aa-313f490a8cf6)

PS: We're also hiring engineering managers.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
Greetings, Eric, I didn't know we had YC presence here in Indiana! I just sent
you my resume via Lever. I'm certainly interested :)

------
sswaner
Athene (athene.com) | Actuarial Data Experts | Base $100k+ and bonus | Des
Moines | ONSITE | FILL-TIME |
[https://www.athene.com/careers](https://www.athene.com/careers)

Athene is a leading retirement services company that is building a
foundational framework to encompass the full complement of our data. We are
looking for skilled data architects/developers/scientists who have fixed
annuity business domain knowledge and experience with data aggregation and
preparation for actuarial usage. The Athene data team is integrating and
conforming data from multiple systems into a dynamic and scalable set of data
marts. We use Postgres and Python.

We are hiring in beautiful Des Moines, Iowa and offer relocation. If you are
interested please email SKoogler (at) athene (dot) com

------
geobmx540
280 CapMarkets | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

280 CapMarkets is a pre-launch FinTech startup targeting a customer base of
wealth advisers looking to serve their clients with better access to the
municipal bond market. Our primary product, Bond Navigator, is a sophisticated
financial dashboard, offering unprecedented visibility and access to this
asset class. At 280, we are creating a culture that empowers team members to
solve hard problems for our customers, while learning from each other and
using state-of-the-art tools, technologies, and development processes. We are
an Agile, user-centered shop, with a positive, flexible environment that is
built to enable everyone to do their absolute best work.

Roles:

\-- Software Engineer (C#)

\-- Senior Software Engineer (C#)

\-- Senior DevOps Engineer

\-- Senior User Experience Designer

All positions offer $100-150k base, equity, benefits and ability to work from
home from time to time.

Learn a more at
[https://www.280capmarkets.com](https://www.280capmarkets.com). Interested in
chatting? pnasser(at)280cap(dot)com

------
davelr
LaundryRepublic.com | Part-time PHP / SQL developer | London, UK | Remote or
In-office | £40k FTE

Company

LaundryRepublic is changing the way London does its laundry and dry cleaning.
We install secure lockers in apartment buildings, offices and gyms around
London, enabling residents to get their clothes cleaned without the hassle of
going to a shop or waiting at home for a collection and a delivery. We’ve now
cleaned more than 2 million garments and have grown to a team of 50. Winner of
UK's Best Online Dry Cleaning Service 2016 and 2017.

Based in Balham, SW London. Hard working but laid back environment. Informal,
flexible working style.

Job Overview

Job title: Tech development lead - Tenure: Permanent - Hours: Part-time (2-4
days per week) - Package: £40,000 Full-time equivalent - Start date: ASAP

Role

This is a general role, so you'll be expected to get involved in several areas
of LaundryRepublic’s tech dev programme (both hardware / software and back-end
/ front-end). Focus is development of LaundryRepublic’s proprietary web-based
order management system. In addition, you'll be involved in ongoing
development of LR's website and mobile app

Skills and experience

Strong PHP 5 skills - Experience of web-based system development - Strong
relational database skills (MySQL) - Eager to work in a scale-up environment
and be highly influential in its future success - Excellent communication and
interpersonal skills - Good problem-solving and analytical abilities - At
least 2 years’ working in a similar role

Package

£40k full-time equivalent - Equity possible for exceptional candidates - Other
benefits: pension, childcare vouchers

To apply or for more details email david@laundryrepublic.com

------
s3nnyy
Swissquant.cc | Zurich, Switzerland | Java-Backend, Quant, Datascience,
Devops, Manager roles | SALARY: 100k-150k CHF | ONSITE |EU-Passport holders or
eligible to work in Switzerland

Swissquant is an ETH-spinoff that does risk management calculations for
private banks. In 2005 a law was introduced that all banks have to declare
risks to their clients. Big banks solved this in-house, "small", private banks
could not do it and so Swissquant was founded to solve their problem.

We have a solid and great engineering culture and quite some math/equities
'geeks' working for us. We are around 50 people in the heart of Zurich and our
team-size is usually 2-8 people. We use vanilla Java, the newest version, if
possible.

We have these roles opened:

\- Technical Project Manager - You help a team succeed to find the right
requirements for our core product.

\- DevOps Engineers Maintenance & Services Team - you take care of quality and
scalability. This is our youngest team and we have a lot to do here.

\- Quant Engineer Private Banking Technologies - you do research on the math
side.

\- Data Scientist - You will generate insights based on client's needs.

\- Core Modules Engineer - You will work on our well-tested Java 8 backend.

Does any of these roles sound interesting? Then send us an email to our extra
for HN generated address:

jobs+hn@swissquant.cc

Our interviewing process includes:

1) CV check and quick call about your past

2) Remote call with some of our engineer

3) Onsite half-day

------
kevlanglois
HUMI (humi.ca) | PHP (Laravel) / Angular 5 / Typescript / Rails | Full Time
(80-120k) | ONSITE | Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Humi is an HR / Benefits / Payroll platform. Our mission is to give Canadian
organizations the tools needed to foster their greatest asset: Their
employees. We're a group of builders and boundary pushers. We're building the
company of our dreams and in turn learning how to help others build theirs.

As a Senior Full Stack Developer at Humi, you will apply your passion for
technology and business in our quest to build a world-class HR platform. In
this deeply technical and business-minded position, you’ll architect,
implement, and evolve our frontend and backend systems with a talented team of
like-minded peers.

As a senior developer with great influence on our product, you’ll be
challenged with the rewarding tasks of understanding our customers, curating
an amazing product experience, and championing our vision.

PS: YC17, Closed $3M seed round, planning A round late next year
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinlanglois/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevinlanglois/)

~~~
sage76
I have experience with both PHP and Rails, would love to move to Toronto.

Do you sponsor visas?

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | Start X F17)
([https://shapescale.com](https://shapescale.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Computer Vision Engineer, Mechanical Engineer | $80K-180K
+ substantial equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We have recently launched a pre-order with thousands of sales and are looking
to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the mechanical and
computer vision side, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding arm.
On the computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

Both positions are perfect for those looking to take a leading role in a fast-
growing startup that comes with great opportunities for personal and career
growth.

More info and apply at
[https://shapescale.workable.com](https://shapescale.workable.com).

~~~
nojvek
This is pretty awesome. I’ve done some CV and reconstruction but nowhere near
an expert. Definitely following you though.

------
apexalpha
KPN | Technical Trainee (entry position) | Amsterdam / Randstad | ONSITE
(Dutch & Intl) | €44K in your first year.

KPN is the Netherlands' largest telco and IT services company. We are looking
for trainees (< 2,5 years work experience). Degree necessary, but not in IT,
any technical degree is fine. The traineeship is an internal training program
spanning 2 years and encompassing IT, personal and business training, coaching
and certification.

You don't need to know IT, we'll teach you. :)

email: Jules at windowslive com

~~~
ojbrien
Why is a degree necessary for this position?

------
wafelj
Zemanta (an Outbrain company) | Multiple positions | Ljubljana, Slovenia |
Full Time - Onsite | [https://zemanta.com](https://zemanta.com)

At Zemanta, we're building the most advanced native advertising platform in
the world. Our recent acquisition by Outbrain is a testament to our cutting-
edge tech and the strong team that built it. Despite the acquisition, Zemanta
lives on as a standalone product built by a small (<15 engineers), passionate
team based in the beautiful city of Ljubljana, Slovenia. There is still a lot
to do to keep up with the growth of our business, so we're looking for:

Backend engineer to grow our RTB (real-time bidding) infrastructure that
currently processes 100k bid requests/second (Go, Python, Kafka, Aerospike,
Hadoop, Redshift)

Supply integration engineer to help integrate new ad exchanges into our real-
time bidding system (Go, Python, Kafka, Aerospike, Hadoop, Redshift)

Data scientist to work with the large volume of data and optimise our
prediction algorithms (stack: Python, Jupyter, Go)

Devops engineer to scale our current infrastructure and help migrate it to
Outbrain's data centres (AWS, GCP, Docker, Kafka, Hadoop, Chef)

More info & apply here:
[https://zemanta.workable.com/](https://zemanta.workable.com/)

------
freneticfox
Wikimedia Foundation | Traffic Security Engineer | SFO or REMOTE | Full-Time |
[https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/FAQ](https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/FAQ)

The Wikimedia Foundation is the non-profit organization that supports and
operates Wikipedia and the other free knowledge projects. All of our work is
guided by our mission to share the sum of all knowledge with every person in
the world. We keep the websites fast, secure, and available. We support the
community of volunteers who contribute to the Wikimedia projects. We make free
knowledge accessible wherever you are — on your phone or laptop, on a boat in
the South Pacific, or in the hills of Nepal. We help bring new knowledge
online, lower barriers to access, and make it easier for everyone to share
what they know.

Traffic Security Engineer (SFO or REMOTE):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/882511](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wikimedia/jobs/882511)

Other Openings:
[https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us](https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Work_with_us)

------
canyon289
SpaceX | Sr. Data Scientist | Los Angeles | On Site
[http://www.spacex.com/](http://www.spacex.com/) | Full Time | At SpaceX
(Space Exploration Technologies) we're trying to colonize Mars, and do other
cool things along the way like create a global satellite constellation for
communication/internet and return human spaceflight capability to America.

In this position in particular you'd be working in the Enterprise Information
Systems team analyzing data across the business.

There's a lot of companies trying to make the world a better place, but SpaceX
is one of the few where you can also make Mars a better place!

I'm an engineer at the company, and not a recruiter, so keep that in mind if
you have questions for me.

Also this is a different position than the one I posted in September. SpaceX
is expanding its capability for data analysis across groups. There are
multiple other positions open for developers and Business Intelligence
engineers, if you're interested as well. Check out the careers page.

[http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/212724](http://www.spacex.com/careers/position/212724)

~~~
s3nnyy
Can you please share your contact info, so one can maybe ask questions to you
first?

~~~
canyon289
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ravinakumar)

------
bojo
AlasConnect | Programmer - Software Engineer | Fairbanks - Anchorage, Alaska |
Onsite | Full-time

AlasConnect is a subsidiary of Matanuska Telephone Association, a
telecommunications company which services part of southern Alaska. AlasConnect
itself is a Managed Service Provider and has offices and clients throughout
the Fairbanks, Anchorage, and Palmer areas.

I run a small team of developers which writes and supports software for both
companies. All new projects are being written in Haskell as we standardize our
tooling.

* Functional programming experience would be nice, but not required. Happy to train passionate people into Haskell.

* No internships. This is a mid-career position, so a few years of practical software engineering experience is required.

* We are not in a position to sponsor visas, and therefore can only consider people authorized to work in the US.

* Unfortunately onsite is a hard requirement at this time.

If you are interested the official position requirements and forms are listed
at [http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html](http://alasconnect.com/jobs.html) under
the Programmer heading.

Please mail all applications/resumes to hr@alasconnect.com

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Haskell jobs in Alaska (Fairbanks no less!) was something I would never have
expected. Wish you good luck in recruiting someone!

------
haskellandchill
Publicis Media | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | Full time | ONSITE |
$140-180k

We are a growing adtech agency in Lower Manhattan. Looking for a senior
generalist. We have had great success hiring Junior Engineers and need someone
with experience and technical leadership to guide them. Specific technology
experience does not matter, but for reference our stack is Ruby and
TypeScript. Please email sandy.vanderbleek@publicismedia.com to apply
directly. Thanks!

------
tonydiv
BlockSchool | JavaScript Intern (Age 16 or under) | Remote, 5-10 hours per
week

BlockSchool is looking for an intern age 16 or under to help us build an
online coding school for kids ages 6-13.

This once-in-a-lifetime internship opportunity is available to any student
anywhere. Work remote for $100 per hour toward college (or a coding bootcamp!)
and get professional-level mentorship whenever you need it.

Responsibilities include:

\- Coding exercises and projects using our JavaScript editor

\- Reviewing and strategizing curriculum content

\- Conducting user testing

To apply, we request a 1-minute video introducing yourself and any links to
projects you have created.

Apply here: [https://under16.block.school/](https://under16.block.school/)

About our kids online coding school:
[https://block.school](https://block.school)

~~~
eat_veggies
Can I still apply if I turned 17 this July?

~~~
tonydiv
Sure :) We're open minded!

------
hobonumber1
SoundHound | All roles available in Santa Clara/San Francisco. Engineering
roles only in Toronto. NLP only in Sacramento/Baltimore | ONSITE -
[http://soundhound.com/careers](http://soundhound.com/careers)

I'm a Senior Software Engineer at SH. We've just raised $75 Million from
NVIDIA, Samsung, KP and others to take on Amazon and Google in AI with our
"Collective AI" Houndify platform. Our open Houndify platform has the world’s
fastest speech recognition and most sophisticated natural language
understanding. We've had a lot of interest from partners and there are a LOT
of really interesting projects being worked on requiring complex problem
solvers who can work well independently. Things have come a long way since our
leaked demo video took top spot on Reddit a year ago!
[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/38fdyl/this_is_insa..).
[https://www.houndify.com/](https://www.houndify.com/)
[https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd](https://app.jobvite.com/Jobvite/jobvite.aspx?b=niY2QAwd)

If you have any questions you'd like to ask an engineer here just email me:
tilo at (company name) dot com. I respond to all emails but please like the
thread says no recruiters! And we have hired from this thread in the past.

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Software Engineer | Soho, London, UK | ONSITE, FULL TIME

We are a tech-focused energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers to join us.

Our small, multi-discipline engineering team builds and maintains a platform
that processes £100m annually with over 100k customers.

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework - we also use Pandas, Numpy and Jupyter for
analysis and forecasting, and Celery for background tasks.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the "Hashistack" (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform, Atlas) as part of a continuous deployment pipeline.

This is a rare opportunity to use technology to help fight climate change
through helping the UK to use green technology and renewable energy sources.

Further details on the role and how to apply here:
[https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-
developer/](https://octopus.energy/careers/back-end-developer/)

------
wldata
Waterline Data
([https://www.waterlinedata.com/](https://www.waterlinedata.com/)) | Mountain
View, CA | Full Time | Salary: $100k - $180k + equity

Waterline Data is the Smart Data Catalog company. Our software automatically
discovers, organizes, catalogs and raises trusted data above the waterline.
Our office is located in Mountain View, CA. Waterline is backed by leading
investors. We provide a supportive, friendly, and healthy environment with
competitive benefits and perks!

Our stack includes Hadoop, HDFS, Hive, Spark, Solr, Lucene, Java, JAX-RS REST
and multiple relational databases on the backend and Angular2 Typescript,
Angular Material 2, SCSS on the frontend. We work on all major hadoop
distributions like HDP, CDH, MapR and EMR, Google Cloud Dataproc and Azure
HDInsight.

We are scaling our engineering team and are looking to hire exceptional talent
in the following areas:

(Please mention "HackerNews" in "How did you hear about this job?").

Senior Fullstack Engineer:

\- Keywords: AWS, GCP, Azure, EMR, Google Cloud DataProc, HDInsight,
BeanStalk, AppEngine, IAM, Docker, Kubernetes, Hadoop, Spark, Solr, Lucene

Senior Frontend Engineer:

\- Keywords: Angular2, Material Design, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS/SCSS

More Info/Apply here: [http://grnh.se/r37kbe1](http://grnh.se/r37kbe1)

------
beck5
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | REMOTE | Full Stack Dev & Business Facing Dev

We're looking for two new developers at Overleaf, which is an online LaTeX
editor with over 2 million registered users. We help academics collaborate
more effectively and make LaTeX easier to work with.

We work mainly with Node.js and Rails, CoffeeScript, ES6, Docker and a
plethora of other interesting tech.

We recently acquired ShareLaTeX.com and are merging the 2 platforms into
Overleaf v2, there are a lot of interesting projects coming up such as
building a WYSIWYG editor for LaTeX, improving the compile times for LaTeX as
well as a host of collaboration features we have planned.

We are also interested in hearing from any developers who would like to work
closely with the business team, this can include things such as running
experiments, optimising how our blog, templates, documentation are managed and
modified, talking to the technical clients and potentially going out on sales
meetings.

* Around 75% of our code base is open source and we’re big fans of free software

* We’re agile (with a lower case a). We test everything (unit and acceptance), we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we automate as much as possible.

* Working hours can be flexible to your needs. Applicants in or near GMT preferred.

* Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely with a London base. Every few months we get the entire dev team together in London.

Send us an email: jobs@overleaf.com

~~~
ambs
Love LaTeX, but more a Perl dev, than Ruby or JS. No experience at all on
Ruby, but used to JS (browser side). Also, love C, for what that might be
relevant :-)

I am an OpenSource enthusiast, using Git (lab and hub), and working my first
steps in CI.

I've been using ShareLaTeX since it was born. Lately, using OverLeaf, mostly
to try to understand what is the best for my needs.

I live in Portugal, with same timezone as London. At the moment I am teaching
(my background is academic life), but given the difficulties on getting a real
"contract" on Universities in Portugal, I am planning to change my life. As I
stick to my commitments, I would only be able to work full time on next
September.

How likely would Overleaf be interested, given my background? I can send a
full CV, but it is prepared for academic purposes, with the list of all
publications and other stuff that usually are not relevant to industry.

Would love to exchange some ideas on collaboration possibilities.

Best, Alberto [http://github.com/ambs](http://github.com/ambs) ambs@cpan.org

------
MarkMc
Springbok Solutions Ltd | C++ Developer | London, UK | Full-Time or Part-Time
| REMOTE | £50-60K

I’m looking for a C++ developer with at least 3 years experience to help me
port a large macOS Objective C++ application to Windows. You must be familiar
with Windows system calls and the UI event loop, debugging with Visual Studio
or gdb/lldb. Experience with Mac Objective C/C++, XCode, git and gradle is a
bonus. You must be fluent in English, have fast internet connection, and be in
a timezone that allows you to work at least 4 hours between 10am and 10pm
Sydney time. Email CV to mark dot mclaren at solaraccounts.co.uk, and if
possible include links to code you have written on GitHub or stack overflow.

------
Blockchain_TD
Blockchain | Engineering Manager, Platform Developer, JS Developer, UX
Developer, Data Scientist, SRE, Product Manager | London, NYC | ONSITE, VISA |
Full-time |

[https://www.blockchain.com/](https://www.blockchain.com/)

Blockchain is hiring!

Blockchain is the world's leading software platform for digital assets.
Offering the largest production blockchain platform in the world, we share the
passion to code, create, and ultimately build an open, accessible and fair
financial future, one piece of software at a time.

The foremost quality for any position at Blockchain is integrity.

Some of the technologies we use: Blockchain Technology - Bitcoin, Ethereum and
other cryptocurrencies; React & Redux; JavaScript / ES6; HTML5/CSS/SASS;
AngularJS and other single-page client-side application frameworks;
Cryptography and digital signatures; Clojure, Java, Kotlin; RxJava, Dagger2,
gradle; D3, Grafana, InfluxDB.

If you’re interested in working on the most interesting and challenging
problems in the digital space, we want to hear from you!

Please check out our job postings to apply:
[https://www.blockchain.com/careers/](https://www.blockchain.com/careers/)

Or reach out directly to me at: taryn@blockchain.com

~~~
Winterflow3r
Could you add the salary range for this position please?

------
willnewton
Andromeda | Android / Linux Engineers | £25k-50k| Wetherby, United Kingdom |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We're a small startup building hand-held push-to-talk communications devices
for the emergency services and industry. We're hiring multiple Android systems
engineers and audio engineers at various levels.

Email me at will.newton@andromedadigital.com

------
mgamache
Hodei ([http://hodeitech.com/](http://hodeitech.com/)) | Senior Software
Engineer/Ops | Indianapolis, IN| REMOTE or In-office, Salary: > $90K + equity

We are a Google Glass Partner:

Access to quality healthcare in remote and rural settings is now a reality!
Hodei Technology’s unique hands-free HIPAA-compliant telepresence solutions
allow medical experts to provide real-time remote oversight and task direction
from/to anywhere around the globe through the integration of their first-
person POV™ technology, featuring Glass Enterprise Edition.

Stack: .net / C# / MVC / WPF/ MSSQL / Xamarin (hosted on AWS)

Interested in Video streaming (h264-h265) or TCP/UDP communications? It’s a
fun project that can really change how healthcare is delivered around the
world.

\-- Senior Software Engineer (C#)

\-- Senior DevOps Engineer

Email me at mark.gamache [at] hodeitech.com

------
charlesmchen
Signal | Engineering & Design | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite or
Remote in US

Signal is a private messaging app. All of our work is free and open source.

We have the following open roles:

* Service Engineer

* Android Engineer

* Desktop Engineer (web stack)

* Designer

More info here:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/](https://signal.org/workworkwork/)

workwithus@whispersystems.org

~~~
lynnetye
Really cool team and company culture:
[https://www.keyvalues.io/signal](https://www.keyvalues.io/signal)

------
propter_hoc
[https://copower.me](https://copower.me) | Lead DevOps Engineer | Montreal,
Canada | Onsite | Full-time | $70-$100k, equity, benefits

Canada’s leading impact investing platform. We offer secured clean energy
investments for people with an investment portfolio and environmental values.
We're a licensed dealer in Canada with hundreds of individual and
institutional investors, and we’re strongly backed by brand-name investors
like RBC, Fondaction CSN and Ferst Capital Partners. We're also a certified
B-Corporation.

As the first step in building out a larger and more ambitious software team
and development plan, we’re hiring a Lead DevOps Engineer to design and
implement a modern testing, deployment and monitoring system:

· Automated testing

· Advise on internal API design

· CI/CD

· Logging and log-monitoring

· Infosec

Apply through this link:
[https://secure.collage.co/jobs/copower/3277](https://secure.collage.co/jobs/copower/3277)
or email me directly at raphael.bouskila@copower.me.

------
yilmel
Rewire | Game Developer | Mountain View, CA | ON-SITE/REMOTE | Full-time

Who are we? Rewire builds data-driven therapeutic games for kids with
behavioral challenges using principles of neural plasticity and rewiring. We
are a small team of neuroscientists, data scientists and developers with
degrees from top universities.

Who are we looking for? A committed and creative game developer with a strong
background in Unity or a similar game engine (Unreal, Vizard etc). The
developer will be largely responsible for building the game from scratch on a
mobile platform. Other necessary skills are creativity, good communication,
discipline, commitment, interest in gaming and children’s games.

Why should you join? We are super flexible as long there is hard work and
creativity involved. We are early stage so there is a lot of potential to
grow. If you have strong interest in making a change in kids’ lives.

Preferred if able to work on-site at least once a week. Interested? email:
info@rewire.solutions

------
nsrivast
Twine Labs | Senior Full-Stack Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE | $100-150k +
equity | [https://www.twinelabs.com](https://www.twinelabs.com)

Twine helps people find jobs they love inside their companies. And we help
companies keep their best employees by moving them to better-fitting
positions. We're making internal labor markets more efficient with a
predictive engine for employee success - we just closed a seed round with top
NYC/SV investors and are growing quickly.

Our SaaS application is built and running in production for paying clients. We
use Django/Postgres/AWS, including a custom-built data/ETL pipeline for
processing jobs and employee data through our recommendation engine. This
engine is built in Python and uses pandas/scikit-learn. Our front-end uses
JavaScript and related frameworks, with some canvas and d3.js

These are senior positions at an early stage startup - you'll be the first
engineers on the early team, aside from the CTO. You'll work directly with the
founders and other early engineers to build products and features that help
enable our business goal: driving internal hiring for our clients. You'll
launch and customize the product for new customers, and you'll work on product
experiments that move us closer to product-market fit.

We're hiring for:

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/twine-labs/jobs/294661-senior-full-stack-en...](https://angel.co/twine-labs/jobs/294661-senior-full-stack-engineer)

* Front-End Engineer: [https://angel.co/twine-labs/jobs/293405-front-end-engineer](https://angel.co/twine-labs/jobs/293405-front-end-engineer)

Please email jobs@twinelabs.com with a resume or portfolio and brief
motivation for applying.

------
vivcomma
Comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

We _ship_ open source self driving car software. Here's the plan:
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-victor..).

Looking for people to fill these roles:
[http://comma.ai/positions.html](http://comma.ai/positions.html)

There are no requirements beyond writing good code. Just convince us that you
can do the task and make it ship.

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React). Here's what we
look for: [http://comma.ai/hiring.html](http://comma.ai/hiring.html)

Send an email over with your resume and Github link (if you have one) to
givemeajob@comma.ai.

~~~
markdog12
Your medium link 404s

~~~
wmblaettler
[https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

------
bwreilly
Droneseed | Seattle, Los Angeles | Full-time | ONSITE, REMOTE

We at Droneseed are working to address climate change by making reforestation
scalable with drone swarms - surveying, planting seeds, and combating invasive
species.

We are looking for general purpose, motivated technologists who are interested
in the domain and thrive in an autonomous, self directed environment. We
believe in building quality software and hardware platforms for the long term
using the best technology for the job.

We are especially interested in individuals with experience in robotics,
spatial data/data science, forestry/biology, and constraint-based planning.

Our hiring process involves reviewing work you have done, reviewing our stuff,
and pairing up on an open source bug. We want creative, thoughtful, empathetic
people to join a team dedicated to inclusivity and an important mission.

jobs@droneseed.co

------
ajrEERS
EERS | Embedded Developer | Full-time | Montreal, Canada | On-site |
[https://www.eers.ca](https://www.eers.ca)

EERS is developing the future of in-noise communication devices!

We are looking for a new dedicated member to help us solve fun and challenging
problems related to hearing protection.

Our device runs on a custom ARM-based board which allows us to perform real-
time digital signal processing to improve communication quality in high-noise
environments.

We are also developing a Linux-based data gateway to speak Bluetooth to our
communication devices, and a new web portal for data analytics.

We're looking for an experienced embedded developer who will help us integrate
new features, and help us prepare for large-scale customer deployments!

The ideal candidate will have 3 years experience working with embedded
platforms, have done digital signal processing before, and be a great C
programmer with some Python experience.

If this sounds exciting to you, don't hesitate to contact us! Send your resume
to jobs@eers.ca.

Detailed job posting:
[https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/a50e78_0ffbcaa2657642a2bd56bf...](https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/a50e78_0ffbcaa2657642a2bd56bfdd2ea8f8dd.pdf)

Thanks!

------
iamdavid
Front End (React) Developer | Amsterdam | €40k - €60k + equity |
[https://www.iampop.in](https://www.iampop.in)

POP is looking for a medior/senior front-end developer to help build a
platform for artists to connect with their fans. If you love front-end
development, have a keen eye for performance and want to work within the music
industry, then we have a home for you at POP!

The platform consists of a CMS through which artists can send relevant
notifications to fans through the Facebook Messenger platform and a CRM, which
collects essential fan data for artists.

What you’ll be doing

Working directly with the founding team and helping build out our product
Building our frontend written in React Building or integrating with our
backend written in Ruby on Rails Planning work in sprints and coordinating
with the rest of the team so everything gets done on time Translating design
concepts to functional code together with our lead developer and product owner
Developing yourself and always looking for better ways to build things,
regardless of language or framework Working with Rails 5, React, PostgreSQL,
Redis, Sidekiq, Heroku, GitHub

About you

You have 2+ years working in React (additional Javascript experience also
desired) You have 2+ years working on a high level web framework (Rails
preferred, but any experience is beneficial) You love Github, like working in
sprints and know the importance of unit testing You like working in a small
team and having a lot of responsibility You have a proactive personality
You're always eager to learn and are not afraid to get to know your way around
new technologies You’re organized and are good at helping others stay
organized too

~~~
lucvanloon
Cool job, I think I've seen you guys active on a few large accounts right?
[http://m.me/arminvanbuuren](http://m.me/arminvanbuuren)

------
dialtone
If you like developing open-source code, languages such as Python, Go, JS, C,
D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, petabytes of data, and distributed low-latency systems,
this may be your dream job.

This time we are particularly interested in finding data scientist, full stack
web developers with good JavaScript experience and experienced Erlang
developers / tech leads. This is a really unique opportunity to get to work
with a massive scale (thousands of instances on AWS), low latency (real-time
bidding with 100ms max latency and 70B requests daily, real-time machine
learning with 1ms max latency), mission-critical systems (this is how we make
money) and enjoy working on a strong frontend development team
([http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-
run-a...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2017/08/29/how-to-run-a...)).

Learn more about us here
[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/)

I am happy to tell you more over coffee in SF or by email, dialtone@adroll.com

~~~
prokaktus
Hello! Just wanted to say, that first link is broken.

------
jonathanwoahn
Ampogee | Lead UI/UX Designer | FULL TIME $60-100k + equity | Salt Lake City |
REMOTE work entertained, but preference will be given to ONSITE applicants

Read all about the role and position here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ww5BxnDbGTvE3u7klrUanZYP...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ww5BxnDbGTvE3u7klrUanZYPtwY3lH5dJFdf1heTqPw/edit#)

Ampogee is currently a small team of highly skilled and passionate industry
professionals dedicated to making work matter. Currently, we do this by
providing a technology to manufacturers that allows them to gamify the work
environment, and align business needs with individual autonomy and ownership
to drive insane productivity increases.

We believe both individuals and organizations thrive when talents are well
matched for the challenges presented them--when people believe their work
matters. We foresee a quantified future where every individual has a clear
understanding of their strengths and passions, and can instantly match them
with opportunities needed in the marketplace.

------
vicentereig
New Relic, Inc | Growth Engineering | San Francisco, CA | On-site | Full-time

I am building the Growth Engineering team in the Commercial Business Segment
organization at New Relic, Inc. I am looking for several Software Engineers to
drive acquisition, monetization, on boarding, and retention.

We are a disciplined and focused engineering team, measuring every single
experiment and incremental changes to validate, or invalidate, our hypotheses
to drive growth.

On the technical side of things, we work on Ruby, Elixir, and modern
JavaScript (Angular and ReactJS).

If being in the middle of fast paced growth team in a successful SaaS company
rings a bell, I would love to talk to you.

I am happy to answer questions here or by email! vicente@newrelic.com

\- Sr Growth Software Eng (5+ years):
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/osn55fwJ](http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/osn55fwJ)

\- Growth Software Eng (3+ years):
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/otId6fwe](http://jobs.jobvite.com/newrelic/job/otId6fwe)

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~35) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers, and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
dflenniken
Center for Imaging of Neurodegenerative Diseases (CIND) | San Francisco, CA |
Full Time, On Site | Software Developer

The CIND is a research center dedicated to studying the causes and effects of
neurodegenerative and psychiatric disorders, using imaging techniques such as
MRI and PET.

We're building an infrastructure to orchestrate and automate complex image
processing pipelines in coordination our image processing team. Python is
being used to develop a client framework upon which new processing pipelines
may be developed. C#/ASP.NET Core used to develop APIs for backing services.

Seeking a developer with experience with Linux, Python, SQL or Web API
development. Bonus points if you are familiar with C#/ASP.NET Core, medical
imaging, R, numpy.

Should be smart, get things done, and have some fun. Decent salary, solid
benefits, awesome coworkers, stunning location (Lands End)

Email the pertinent details to hiring-17Q4@vacind.org

------
akouri
lvl5 | Senior Data Scientist (GIS/Python/Mapping) | $120K+ | San Francisco |
[http://www.lvl5.ai](http://www.lvl5.ai)

lvl5 is building HD maps for self-driving cars using computer vision. We are
looking for top-notch data scientists and machine learning engineers to help
turn 2 million miles of video and telemetry data into lane-level maps of the
world.

As a member of our data science team, you'll take output from the computer
vision pipeline (objects such as traffic lights and stop signs) combine them
with telematics from our fleet of Payver drivers
([http://www.getpayver.com](http://www.getpayver.com)) to position every
object on the road down to 10cm. To apply, please send your resume and most-
used Sk-Learn function to careers@lvl5.ai

------
etsy
Etsy | Full Stack Software Engineer | Brooklyn, REMOTE

You'll be helping us build delightful products and experiences for people
buying and selling with Etsy. In the Full-Stack Engineering role you will be
contributing at all levels of our application stack, ranging from back-end
technologies (PHP, MySQL, Memcache) to front-end web interfaces (HTML, CSS,
JavaScript) and native apps (iOS and Android). The teams working on each
feature are pretty small (a few engineers, a designer, and a product manager),
so there's a lot of meaningful collaboration. Find out more about this role at
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/d6f56ba8-f2f5-45fd-b7ae-949...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/d6f56ba8-f2f5-45fd-b7ae-9497a68f2c8a)

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is increasingly how gamers communicate. We grew from 11 million to 45
million users in less than a year. We have over 9 million daily active users
and that number is growing every day. Discord is just 2 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers pretty much across the board. Come solve
interesting scaling problems and/or implement next generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: React, Elixir/Erlang, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP
Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message me directly at the email in my profile.

~~~
kaliumxyzz
I can do anything, you know how to contact me. I start at 200K.

------
maddalab
Enigma | Multiple Positions | NYC, Manhattan | 120K-160K | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://enigma.com](https://enigma.com)

At Enigma, you’ll be involved in designing, building, and scaling the behind-
the-scenes software that powers Enigma's data products. Our platform is
responsible for curating a variety of data sets in a plethora of formats,
analyzing and normalizing before being used to create data ontologies,
knowledge graphs and models that allow users to solve real world problems:
investigate corruption, find interesting relationships between seemingly
unrelated data sets, make and confirm hypotheses and much more.

Blog [https://medium.com/enigma](https://medium.com/enigma)

------
PRMC
At Ricardo Energy & Environment we help governments and businesses address
environmental challenges through our world-leading consultancy and technical
solutions. 'Be a part of making this world for sustainable'. Our Digital
Services team create technical solutions ranging from complex, content managed
websites to bespoke, enterprise-level data management systems.

The digital solutions we build help the public and private sector learn about,
understand and improve the world around us.

We are currently recruiting for 2 roles within our Digital Services team:

-PHP SOFTWARE DEVELOPER (LAMP, DRUPAL 7/8, SYMFONY) - MID-LEVEL -UK only- BRISTOL, LONDON, MANCHESTER or OXFORDSHIRE (HARWELL). See below job specification for role:

[http://careers.ricardo.com/Job/SYS-268?searchurl=%2fView-
all...](http://careers.ricardo.com/Job/SYS-268?searchurl=%2fView-all-Ricardo-
vacancies)

-SOFTWARE DEVELOPER - (C#, .NET, WPF, WINFORMS) - OXFORDSHIRE (HARWELL)

[http://careers.ricardo.com/Job/SYS-300?searchurl=%2fView-
all...](http://careers.ricardo.com/Job/SYS-300?searchurl=%2fView-all-Ricardo-
vacancies)

Both are permanent roles (37hrs) Monday-Friday. Paying up to £55k depending
upon experience. (Salary negotiable for Senior/Principals)

Any queries regarding the role please contact me on phillipa (dot) ciampoli
(At) Ricardo (dot) com

------
decker405
Meshify | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Salary $80-140k |
[https://meshify.com](https://meshify.com)

Meshify is on a mission to enable companies to more easily create IOT
products. Using our customizable hardware and Carbon IOT Platform, companies
can focus on solving a problem using connected sensors, rather than spending
time running servers, building data pipelines, or designing user permission
systems.

We just launched our rewritten platform entitled Carbon. It is a ground-up
rewrite in Go, utilizing Docker, Rancher, ScyllaDB, and PostgreSQL. The new
front-end UI utilizes Riotjs and Tachyons CSS.

We're looking for:

\- Backend Engineers interested in Go:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159231](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159231)
\- Frontend Engineers:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159277](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159277)
\- Full Stack Engineers (Go and Javascript):
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159278](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/159278)
\- DevOps Engineers:
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/150202](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/150202)

You can apply to any of the positions using the links above.

------
haeric
Matterport | Senior Backend Engineer | Sunnyvale / San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE VISA

Matterport makes a 3D camera and web platform that allows users to easily
capture and display 3D models of physical spaces. Check out some example
spaces in our gallery:
[https://matterport.com/gallery](https://matterport.com/gallery) The Backend
Engineering Team works on our Platform and APIs. The stack is
Django/Python/Postgres on AWS, and Fastly as a CDN. We're a small team right
now, at 4 engineers who mostly do Django and 3 who mostly do infrastructure
and developer tools.

We're hiring more in this area because we're starting to get some very
interesting scaling challenges:

* We host over 700,000 highly detailed 3D models of real places captured by our cameras, amounting to over 600TB of data.

* We serve over 20 million 3D views every month, which amounts to over 10 billion requests and 400TB of data.

Our APIs are used by all parts of the company: 3D data gets uploaded from our
cameras, processed by our vision pipeline in C++, Python, and TensorFlow, and
consumed by our Javascript/WebGL and VR applications. The Backend team makes
new additions to the API constantly, and works to ensure the APIs are secure,
scale well, and are well tested.

More details:
[https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/5aeef2b8-c9da-4959-bfd7-66d...](https://jobs.lever.co/matterport/5aeef2b8-c9da-4959-bfd7-66d3594a6476)

------
thebigjc
ecobee Inc | Multiple roles | Onsite, Toronto | $100k+ CAD + Equity |
[https://www.ecobee.com/jobs](https://www.ecobee.com/jobs)

ecobee makes IoT devices that make your home more comfortable. We're best
known for our Thermostats, but have more products coming to market very soon.

See our jobs page for everything we're hiring, but specific highlights
include:

\- Data Engineer - help ingest, process and react to realtime data from our
customer devices -
[https://www.ecobee.com/careers/912130/?gh_jid=912130](https://www.ecobee.com/careers/912130/?gh_jid=912130)

\- Software Security Engineer - ensure our firmware and server code is free
from vulnerabilities.
[https://www.ecobee.com/careers/907598/?gh_jid=907598](https://www.ecobee.com/careers/907598/?gh_jid=907598)

\- Backend Principal Developer - help design and lead teams on our next gen
server infrastructure.
[https://www.ecobee.com/careers/779740/?gh_jid=779740](https://www.ecobee.com/careers/779740/?gh_jid=779740)

We're located a 5 minute walk from Union station along Toronto's waterfront.

Feel free to message me on keybase for more details.

------
ARR
Cadmus | Front End Developer (React/Redux) | Melbourne, AU | Full-Time |
Onsite

We are a Melbourne based startup that is growing fast and is well funded for
expansion. Cadmus is an online environment where assessment can be created by
teachers and completed by students. It offers you a new way of conducting
assessment, with no compromise on workload, academic integrity or student
experience. This enables you to create the right assessment piece to achieve
your graduate and learning outcomes.

We are looking for a software developer (mainly front-end) who can help us
expand and scale the Cadmus platform as it reaches millions of University
students around the world. Our platform is reliant on rich front-end
applications which drives the entire product experience.

The requirements on these applications keep us on the edge of web standards
and web APIs. Hence, we are looking for a React and front-end superstar. A
talent for UI and UX design would be awesome! If you are willing, you can
definitely dip your hands in our back-end Elixir code.

Tech: Elixir, Phoenix, Python, React, Redux, Apollo, GraphQL...

If you have a passion for the new declarative web and love building in React,
come join us! You can email us at careers @ cadmus dot io. Let us know you
have read this.

PS: We are also fans of the functional reactive programming paradigm (through
Redux), and FP in general.

------
old-gregg
Gravitational (YS S15) | Devops | Toronto | ONSITE
[https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, an early stage systems & cloud startup in San Francisco and
Toronto, is looking for ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by
fantastic Silicon Valley investors. We are an experienced team: we founded
Mailgun[1] which was acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some
other cool stuff at Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and
Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * DevOps/Implementation services (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)
    

Locations: Toronto

Details: [https://gravitational.com/devops-
engineer/](https://gravitational.com/devops-engineer/)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
snewman
Scalyr | Frontend, Backend Engineers | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

I've built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I
can honestly say that Scalyr is my favorite so far. We're building an amazing
team, users rave about our product, and things are taking off – we're closing
seven-figure contracts and revenue grew 5x last year. And we're doing it on a
sane, 40-hour, daily-team-hike, Fridays-at-home schedule. We're pre-series-A,
but in many ways playing like a series B company, so this is a chance to get
the best of both worlds -- early-stage equity and impact, with later-stage
compensation and stability; plus a very strong team for peering or mentorship.

Backend Engineer: We've built a NoSQL data engine from scratch that searches
text at 750 GB/second. How'd you like to help us scale and optimize to
multiple TB/second?

Frontend Engineer: "The fastest blog in the world"
([https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-
world](https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-fastest-blog-in-the-world)) loads in
under 100 ms. Help us push our data visualization tools toward that goal.

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
fronten...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/senior-software-engineer-
frontend?gh_jid=743335)

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid...](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs/software-engineer-
backend?gh_jid=738483)

------
scottaj2
Campspot | Senior Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time | ONSITE | Denver, CO |
100-130k

Tech Stack: Modern Java 8 and some Kotlin with Dropwizard. Some legacy Node
Stuff. AngularJS frontend.

Campspot creates and maintains best-in-class reservation and property
management software for campgrounds. We focus on providing easy online
reservations and business rules that maximize revenue and inventory capacity
for campgrounds.

We are looking for a senior developer to help lead our growing team and help
us expand into some additional products in the future.

[https://campspot.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06v1e/](https://campspot.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06v1e/)

Feel free to email me for more details: al.scott@campspot.com

------
elvio
volders GmbH ([https://www.volders.de](https://www.volders.de)) | Senior
Ruby/Elixir Engineer | EUR50k - EUR60k | Onsite (Berlin)

As a Senior Software Engineer at volders, you’ll be responsible for planning,
building and deploying our Ruby and Elixir projects multiple times a day.
You’ll own what you build, making technical decisions and applying the best
practices to every piece of code and infrastructure.

You will:

\- Use terraform to evolve our AWS infrastructure \- Use Ruby and Elixir to
build our projects \- Contribute to how the product is developed

Apply at:
[https://www.volders.de/karriere#job-63677](https://www.volders.de/karriere#job-63677)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, SALARY:100-140k,
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/)

The Farmer’s Dog is a VC backed (we just raised $8.1m Series A from Shasta
Ventures) direct-to-consumer pet health brand on a mission to disrupt the $60
Billion pet food industry. Our products are human-quality, personalised and
manufactured on demand.

Even though we don't sound like a typical tech company we take pride in
software development. We’re building a subscription based e-commerce business
from the ground up and have plenty of interesting problems to solve. Our aim
is to offer a seamless subscription experience through on-time production,
customised products and best in class customer support. We have CI and CD
processes in place, and make use of docker-based microservices via Iron.io. We
have plenty of challenges to tackle from predictive analysis to optimising
fulfillment operations.

We're looking for a mid/senior Software Engineer who's comfortable writing
backend code and dealing with docker and aws. Our stack is react (and redux),
node, postgres, docker and aws. If this sounds like you reach out at
info+hn@thefarmersdog.com

------
btucker
Chegg | NYC / New York, NY / Berlin, Germany | ONSITE

We're looking for Front-end (React/Redux) & Back-end (PHP/Ruby/Elixir)
engineers to join our Writing Tools team.

Join our small, accomplished team building software to help students become
better writers. Chegg writing tools are a collection of websites used by over
30 million students. We make [http://www.easybib.com](http://www.easybib.com)
& [http://www.bibme.org](http://www.bibme.org) to name a couple.

We have spent the past year building a tool for students to upload their paper
and get back automated writing style & grammar suggestions. We also
automatically identify if a quotation came from a source that should be cited
and walk the student through creating that citation.

We accomplish this through a close collaboration with our team of Data
Scientists to deploy online-learning models.

Chegg is a fantastic place to work. We're small (~800 employees) and we're
public ($CHGG). The business is booming, so it's an excellent time to join.

Please drop me a line if you'd like to learn more: btucker@chegg.com (I'm Ben
Tucker, Director of Engineering for Writing Tools)

------
fouadmatin
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA or Vancouver, BC | Full-Time |
Onsite

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Atlassian, New Relic, and
Docker.

Our goal is to help companies learn from how their users interact with the
products to build even better products. We also like to share our work and
what we learn, here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/exactly-once-delivery/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/a-brief-history-of-the-uuid/
    
      - https://open.segment.com
    

If any of this sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you! Check out some
of our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)

~~~
kieranr
Is Segment building out a Vancouver office?

------
krawczstef
Stitch Fix | A/B Testing/ML Apps/Algo Platform | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE, VISA

Come build A/B Testing/Machine Learning/Algorithm Development tooling in
collaboration with Data Scientists at Stitch Fix!

My team's ambition is to build similar tools to Michelangelo, Finagle, FB
Learner Flow, DeLorean, etc. into a cohesive self-service algorithm
development/machine learning platform that integrates well with the business.

Don't know much about Stitch Fix -- take 10 minutes to browse
[http://algorithms-tour.stitchfix.com](http://algorithms-tour.stitchfix.com).

Job post & online application:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=852996&gh_jid=85299...](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=852996&gh_jid=852996).

Apply using the careers page, but include that you saw the posting on Hacker
News.

Interview process would be a technical phone screen(s) & a full day or two
half day on-sites.

Me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/skrawczyk)

Questions? Comments?

~~~
galori
Also see my post in this same thread for Stitchfix's engineering / dev jobs:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15603560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15603560)

------
joshandrews
Spare Labs | Vancouver, Canada | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://sparelabs.com](https://sparelabs.com)

Hiring:

    
    
      * Back End/Algorithms Developer
      * Front End Developer

We are a small but growing team passionate about transportation and the shift
toward autonomous vehicles! We are accelerating the shift towards efficient
mobility by enabling anyone to launch a smart transportation network in one
click. Since launching the Spare Platform, we are now working with some of the
largest transportation operators and transportation agencies in the world.

Stack: React Native, React, Node.

Contact: josh@sparelabs.com

------
imrananwar
Careem | Software Engineers/Mobile Engineers, Data Scientists| BERLIN/Dubai |
ONSITE | VISA | Relocation assistance

Careem is the MENA region's leading ride-hailing service and newest Tech
Unicorn. With 30% monthly growth, we now operate in 80+ cities across 12+
countries and host over 12million+ users. With our recent Series D funding
success ($500+), we are positioned on the cusp of significant scale and well
on target to deliver our goal of creating one million jobs in the region by
2018.

Our tech-stack is our core large-scale distributed backend - Java 8 and Spring
MVC, SQL and no-SQL DBs, iOS and Android applications, web front-end and AWS
infrastructure.

Careem's engineers are blazing trails in all facets of massively scalable
application design and development. Like other companies facing explosive
growth, our application engineers are willing to pick up any language,
technology, or methodology necessary to solve challenges and if a conventional
solution doesn't exist, they innovate as necessary.

Shoot me an email if you're interested: imran.anwar at careem dot com.

~~~
haidrali
I am interested and I have sent you an email.

------
abhip
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC
(New York City) | Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econ...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)). Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless
Development ([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

We're currently managing our AWS infrastructure with Terraform and our servers
with Chef. All of our newer services are deployed in Docker containers and
managed by Kubernetes. We use a mix of Elixir/Phoenix, PHP, NodeJS, React, and
Python to write our services.

If you want to learn more about us, check us out on The Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/](https://www.themuse.com/companies/teacherspayteachers/).

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
recruiting@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our About Us page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/About-
Us](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/About-Us)).

~~~
theden
Do you guys support relocation (h1b or E3)? I've ran into your website before
liked the listed roles but was hesitant to apply because I wasn't certain if
you guys are open to visa sponsorship.

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Software Engineers (Backend, Data, iOS, Android), Data
Scientists | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Stash Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. With a mission to bring financial education
and literacy to everyone, regardless of income, the Stash team has built an
investing platform where people can "learn by doing" with as little as $5. We
have over a million users, raised our Series C in July brining our total
funding raised to $78.75M, and are a 2017 Webby Award Winner.

We have a pretty exciting product road map ahead of us, so we need more
awesome teammates to make things happen, check out what's next for us here:
[http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu](http://reut.rs/2zc1hgu)

If we've peaked your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
benjlang
Spoke | Software Engineer - AI and Learning | San Francisco |
[http://askspoke.com](http://askspoke.com)

Spoke is a young, well funded, San Francisco-based startup that is reinventing
workplace ticketing systems. Our goal is to make Spoke the primary business
application that companies use for all of their knowledge and service
requests. We’re a small team of designers, engineers and machine-learning
experts who are repeat entrepreneurs and most recently worked at Google and
Twitter.

We are looking for exceptional engineers to join our team in San Francisco. At
Spoke we are using ML and NLP technologies to make workplace ticketing systems
smarter. The work spans many disciplines: Information Retrieval, NLP, ML, and
deep learning. You can learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/135f082c-de82-4875-bbd1-35f6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/135f082c-de82-4875-bbd1-35f6a...).
jobs@askspoke.com

~~~
kiril-me
JobsLever link doesn't work. Please update.

~~~
benjlang
Sorry fixed!
[https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/](https://jobs.lever.co/askspoke/)

------
fedesaravia
Citrusbyte | Remote | Experienced Software Engineer | citrusbyte.com

Citrusbyte is a software consultancy that believes in using simple tools to
solve problems. We build custom systems for both startups and enterprises -
You can see our portfolio for more information about our clients.

Our main offices are in Los Angeles and New York, but we work remotely with
people from all around the world.

Our engineers have experience in a consultative environment, excellent
communication skills and a desire to work with talented teams building
innovative products. We work closely with our clients, sharing our experience
to help them better define their products.

We are looking for Experienced Frontend and Backend Engineers:

On the backend, we value experience in Ruby (off Rails) and knowledge about
other languages like Elixir or Go.

On the frontend, we are searching for HTML, CSS and JavaScript experts that
are always learning and adapting to the ever-evolving frontend landscape.

Find out more at
[http://careers.citrusbyte.com/](http://careers.citrusbyte.com/)

~~~
thenengah
I stopped the application process because of the last question... " Write some
code, that will flatten an array of arbitrarily nested arrays of integers...."

~~~
mhasbini
I'm not affiliated in any way with the grand-parent company but IMO this
fizzbuzz is a fair exercise for the position of "Experienced Software
Engineer" and that'll get your application reviewed by a real person.

~~~
nengah
It's a big turn off. The task is implemented in countless libraries. Are we
not supposed to copy? If we are supposed to copy then I don't like playing
games like that.

------
rwilsonperkin
Wave ([https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)) | | Toronto | Onsite

Who we are: The fastest growing suite of finance tools for small businesses.
Traction: Wave is growing fast, with 2+ million signups, approaching $20
million in annual revenues, and $60+ million raised.

We're hiring for:

\- Software Engineer

\- DevOps Engineer

\- Team Lead, Engineering

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Finance Manager

\- Payroll Operations Manager

Wave is changing the way small business owners, freelancers, entrepreneurs and
contractors do business. Today, Wave offers invoicing, accounting, credit card
processing, payroll, lending, receipt scanning, and more — powering small
businesses around the world. We're proud of our team and our culture. We're
looking for passionate, inspired and inspiring people to make our product and
our work environment even better.

[https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/)

------
clayallsopp
Opendoor | Software Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Data Engineer | Full-
time onsite | San Francisco, CA

At Opendoor ([https://www.opendoor.com/](https://www.opendoor.com/)) we’re
changing the way homes are bought and sold.

Moving is one of life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a
simpler, more thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home.

We have an amazing team of talented and passionate engineers and data
scientists. We are looking for Machine Learning Engineers, Data Infrastructure
Engineers, and Generalists to help us change the real estate industry.
Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Rails, React, React Native, PostGIS, Python, AWS,
Webpack, Phoenix (Elixir), Kubernetes, Docker.

[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs) or reach out to
me clay@opendoor.com

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

* Database Expert

* Frontend Software Engineer, London & LA

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Quantitative Analyst

* Software Engineer, London & LA

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .
(Quite some time ago I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges,
which you can find at [https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4...](https://smarketshq.com/notes-on-interviewing-
engineers-a4fa4383968a))

------
mrpman
RentPath | Sr Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Full Time REMOTE

RentPath is a leading digital media company. Empowering millions to find
apartments and houses for rent.

If you're looking for an opportunity to learn, teach, grow, and be a part of a
dedicated team of engineers working with some interesting technologies, please
apply.

\-- Clojure:
[https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly...](https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly&cjobid=CS981798105&rpid=36239&postid=DMOzvX95JLQ)

\-- Elixir:
[https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly...](https://www.rentpath.com/openings/?uID=&ref=Applied+Directly&cjobid=CS161865103&rpid=36160&postid=S_7cdhknQR0)

or email me at mperryman+hn@rentpath.com. Thanks!

------
jschwartz11
Voodoo Manufacturing (YC W17) | Brooklyn, NY | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://voodoomfg.com/jobs](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs)

We are building a digital factory to make manufacturing as fast, affordable,
and scalable as software.

\--

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Robotic Automation Engineer ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/robotic-automation-engineer](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/robotic-automation-engineer))

* Product Manager ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/product-manager](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/product-manager))

* ML Engineer ([https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/machine-learning-engineer](https://voodoomfg.com/jobs/machine-learning-engineer))

Please email jobs@voodoomfg.com if you’re interested in applying.

------
mlent
SumUp | Senior Backend Engineer, VP Technology, Frontend Engineer,
Integrations Engineer, Quality Assurance Engineer | Berlin | ONSITE, VISA
[https://sumup.com](https://sumup.com)

SumUp's mission is to empower small businesses to grow by accepting card
payments in their stores, online, and mobile. We ship more than 2,000 card
terminals every day, and our business is growing rapidly. Headquartered in
London, our major offices are in Berlin, Sofia and São Paulo. The Berlin
office alone comprises more than 130 people from over 30 countries. Our office
is very social, and if you're worried about learning German to move to Berlin
-- don't be! We're here to support you in coming to Berlin and getting
adapted.

We offer an education budget, language classes, the opportunity to travel
abroad, and dedicated time for side projects. Here are our open positions!

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/5FDB12E43C](https://sumup.workable.com/j/5FDB12E43C)
(Ruby, Node, Erlang/Elixir)

\- VP Technology:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/4ADFF5FB62](https://sumup.workable.com/j/4ADFF5FB62)

\- Frontend Engineer (all levels): [https://sumup.com/careers/frontend-
engineer](https://sumup.com/careers/frontend-engineer) (React, Jest, Webpack,
Node)

\- Integrations Engineer:
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/1A48B8C48C](https://sumup.workable.com/j/1A48B8C48C)

\- Quality Assurance Engineer - Data Warehouse and ETL (m/f):
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/16233019B0](https://sumup.workable.com/j/16233019B0)

(If you're interested in working in São Paulo or Sofia, we also have some
positions open in multiple locations, just send in your application and
indicate the office)

------
di
PromptWorks | Software Engineer, Senior Software Engineer | Philadelphia PA |
ONSITE [https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript (mostly React
and React-Native), some Elixir and Go.

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | ONSITE | Frontend Engineer

Our mission is to make it easier to experience the world. We provide an
innovative travel service that actually saves people a lot of money on airfare
and hotels. We are a group of improvers and frequent travelers. We believe
consumers should have more power over how they spend their money. Information
= power in our books. We grew tired of the inefficient and expensive process
of travel planning so we sought to improve it by creating a lightning fast
search portal. We also noticed there were no travel companies that truly
worked for the consumers benefit so we changed that.

If you're interested email us your resume at apply@skiplagged.com

------
cevian
Timescale | New York, NY | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Time-series data is everywhere, and the powerful time-series database we are
developing (TimescaleDB) is a key building block across a range of industries:
IoT, DevOps, monitoring, eventing, finance, industrial, logistics,
transportation, and via the edge, on premise, and cloud deployments. It powers
users' core products.

We need extraordinary engineers and customer success professionals to join our
team in NYC and Stockholm.

\- Core database engineers

\- R&D engineers

\- Support engineers

\- Customer success manager

\- Office/marketing manager

Check out our careers page for openings:
[http://www.timescale.com/careers](http://www.timescale.com/careers)

------
yakshaving_jgt
Zimpler | Software Engineer | REMOTE

Zimpler is a successful Swedish FinTech company focused on creating the best
mobile payment experience in the world. We're a mid-sized company with offices
in central Stockholm, Gothenburg, Berlin and Haparanda. Our team has a startup
mentality and we believe that everything is possible, the sky's the limit.
We're on an amazing journey and we're always looking for new talented and
friendly people.

We're big into personal development; we host regular functional programming
meetups, and we sponsored EuroClojure this year!

Tech: Clojure & ClojureScript, Haskell, Ruby

Interested? Email me: jezen [at] zimpler.com

------
dataking
Immunant | Irvine, CA | ONSITE | REMOTE (US-only) | www.immunant.com/page/jobs

Immunant is building systems security tools that prevent vulnerability
exploits.

We are looking to fill the following full-time roles:

1) Compiler, linker, and loader expert. Deep knowledge of C/C++, and ELF as
well as x86, and ARM/AArch64 machine code expected. Previous experience with
compiler and linker development preferred.

2) Rust aficionado for language migration project. Familiarity with all things
Rust expected. Maybe you've contributed to Rust already? Experience with
language parsing, refactoring, analysis, and/or rewriting preferred.

------
treyreynolds
Abilitie | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-Time |
[http://www.abilitie.com](http://www.abilitie.com)

Abilitie is an energetic 10-person company located at Industrious in the heart
of downtown Austin (5th & Colorado). We've built a profitable business
creating multi-player business strategy games for corporate training. Our
award-winning simulations are used in 20 countries and by many Fortune 2000
companies. We’re looking for a Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer to join the
team building both a new recruiting platform as well as aid in supporting our
simulation-based learning apps. In this role, you will be responsible for
growing and supporting architecture, implementation, testing, and deployment
of our web and mobile application. We offer a competitive salary, health
insurance, parking, a stipend to purchase your development machine, and
opportunities for domestic and international travel (not required), along with
many other perks that come with working at the Industious co-working space in
Austin!

Further Information: [http://www.abilitie.com/senior-software-
engineer](http://www.abilitie.com/senior-software-engineer)

Email Resumes: engineering@abilitie.com Apply here:
[http://www.abilitie.com/senior-software-
engineer](http://www.abilitie.com/senior-software-engineer)

------
varunjuice
Moveworks | Platform Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Onsite |
[https://moveworks.workable.com/](https://moveworks.workable.com/)

MoveWorks.ai is an enterprise SaaS company based in Mountain View, CA founded
by entrepreneurs that have a proven track record of scale and exits. The
company is comprised of PhDs, engineers, and designers from Facebook, Google,
Tsinghua University, and Stanford University. The company is backed by
prominent investors, highly successful CIOs, and notable artificial
intelligence experts. MoveWorks' current customers are large enterprise
companies with more than 1,000 employees with medium to high levels of IT
service management maturity.

Must Haves \+ You have built high performance, fault tolerant, scalable
backend services in the past \+ You have familiarity with building and
integrating with API based platforms and have an understanding of REST and RPC
based systems \+ You have experience with SQL and noSQL databases (like
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Cassandra and HBase) \+ You feel at home developing on the
Linux platform with languages like Java/Scala, Python, or C++ \+ You have
hands-on experience with IaaS systems like AWS, GCE or Microsoft Azure.

Apply at
[https://moveworks.workable.com/j/46892E730E](https://moveworks.workable.com/j/46892E730E)
If you have questions, send a message to jobs [a t] moveworks.ai

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Frontend Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE We
are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Frontend Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. You ideally if you
have strong expertise with Java Script, HTML and CSS. Some experience with JS
technologies like Node.js, Angular.js, React.js oder Ember.js and enjoy
building awesome applications from scratch. What We offer \- a young &
motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and latest
industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and spare
time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
robot
Buzz | Lead Full Stack Engineers - Rails, Emberjs | REMOTE, INTERNS | Full-
time | Mountain View, CA

Buzz lets companies build online communities around their brands and engage
with their users in their own platform.

Compensation: ($70,000 - $90,000) per year + (%0.5 - %1.0) equity vesting in 4
years. Depends on experience and location.

Apply: info@getbuzz.io

Rails: \- Architect and design backend components in Ruby on Rails. Improve
the performance and reliability of our services. Improve database design. Play
an active role in managing our AWS infrastructure. Manage and lead Backend
development. Help the product team to determine technical feasibility of
features. Understanding of Rails API and front-end development. Real-time
backend (socket.io and similar) and Redis experience is a plus.

Front-end: \- Architect and design front-end components. Proficient with a
Javascript framework, (Ember.js a plus). Experience in server side rendering
and performance optimizations. Strong understanding of Javascript as a
language and how JS engines work.

Team and Environment: We work remotely, using online tools. Our main office is
in Mountain View, CA. We work flexible times, and encourage you to set up the
best working environment for yourself. We are a small, tightly knit team who
truly cares about this product. We are looking for someone who will be just as
excited.

You have your own space, your time, lots of flexibility, and control. Your
contributions will make direct impact.

------
ericzundel
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer, Payments | Atlanta |

ONSITE ,
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring an engineering position for the backend
services that power our payments platform. What we do: Develop and support
routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment processors
in the US and abroad. Design and refactor these systems for high reliability
and scalability.

Why it's cool: Our system is critical: without it, Square products couldn't
exist. The Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical
projects. Infrastructure used throughout Square was designed and developed
here. We’re continuing to increase our footprint here. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Square products
are widely used by the general public, so you constantly run into people who
use our products.

Who we're looking for: Experience with Card Payments would be terrific!
Engineers familiar with Java, C++, C# or another high level OO language. At
this time, we are looking for developers with at least a 3 years industry
experience (not including internships). Tech we use: Java, Go, Ruby,
Objective-C, Ember. If this matches your background and interests, I'd love to
talk to you -- email zundel@squareup.com, hiring manager for this position in
the Atlanta office.

~~~
QuasiAlon
emailed you :)

------
hiteshk_msft
Microsoft (Chakra JavaScript Runtime team) | Software Engineer | Seattle
(Redmond) | On-Site | Full-time

The Chakra JavaScript runtime team works on Chakra (the JavaScript runtime
that powers Edge and other Microsoft properties), and ChakraCore (the Open
Source heart of Chakra). We work primarily in the open, with standards bodies
and the Node community, to help make JavaScript and the web better for
developers everywhere.

We are looking for somebody with deep Linux/OS X performance investigation
expertise to come join us on our mission to make JavaScript fast with Chakra
on these platforms. You must be eligible to work in the US, have 5+ years of
experience writing high-performance C++ code, have some background writing
JavaScript (either for the web or Node), have expertise in low-level
performance tooling and investigations and be interested in participating in
technical discussions in the open with both internal partners and external
communities. Compiler/Runtime experience is a plus, as is experience with API
design. You will be required to pass Microsoft background checks prior to the
start of employment and periodically thereafter. Further details regarding
this process will be provided in follow up correspondence.

If you think you meet the requirements, and this sounds like fun, send us a
short intro + resume to chakracore (at) microsoft (dot) com.

~~~
zerr
Even Microsoft can't sponsor visas nowadays?

------
thejash
Sourceress | Senior Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). We
make it dramatically faster and easier for great companies to hire great
people. Our mission is not just to fix hiring, but to fundamentally change the
way that human mental effort is allocated.

As part of the most recent YC S17 batch we grew our revenue over 10x in 3
months (to over $1.1M in annual run rate), and last month raised millions from
some great investors at one of the highest ever valuations coming out of YC
(not yet announced). One founder previously sold a company and is a published
machine learning researcher; the other was Chief of Staff at Dropbox, and many
on our team are from other great organizations (Google, MIT, McKinsey)

We have some really interesting machine learning, infrastructure, and
interface projects to work on:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gxoVieC6toGChvjP8YmRXU4h...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gxoVieC6toGChvjP8YmRXU4hl7PGLXi1DvAa8530wyo/edit?usp=sharing)

Our stack: Python (Django, nltk), AWS (S3, PostgreSQL), Javascript (React)

We care deeply about personal growth, doing the right thing, and making a
positive impact on the world.

Email: josh@sourceress.co

------
leadpages
Drip + Leadpages (www.Drip.com) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | ON-SITE | Now
Hiring Senior Ruby on Rails Developers and Senior Front-End Developers!

Drip + Leadpages is a Minneapolis-based early-stage tech company that is
focused on marketing automation and conversion optimization products.

What we’re using…

We are super busy scaling one of the MarTec industry’s most impressive
marketing automation platforms to date. It’s a beautiful Ruby app that’s built
on Rails 4 (soon to be Rails 5!), AWS, JSON, Sidekiq, Redis for caching,
ElasticSearch, Ansible, Flight, PostgreSQL, and Vanilla JS. Spoiler alert:
we’re in the process of introducing Elm to our stack, too!!

If anything caught your eye, we’d love to hear from you! We currently have
opportunities available for:

\- Senior Front-End Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2gUMMna](http://bit.ly/2gUMMna)

\- Senior Ruby on Rails Developer =>
[http://bit.ly/2hwUWCR](http://bit.ly/2hwUWCR)

These are all full-time positions with excellent benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k (+match), Open PTO, Flexible Schedules, and more! We even
offer generous relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful
Minneapolis, MN, if you are open to relocating.

Interested in emailing us directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com (no
agencies or 3rd parties, please!)

Let’s build something awesome!

------
stavrospap
TileDB, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA or REMOTE | tiledb.io

TileDB, Inc. leads the development of the open source TileDB array management
software. The company closed a $1M seed round last May led by Intel Capital
and Nexus Venture Partners:
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171019005449/en)

TileDB was also recently featured on Hacker News
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15547749).

We are a small distributed team looking to grow and develop solutions and
tools for scientific applications in genomics, imaging, sensor analysis,
LIDAR, and more. You should have a strong systems background, experience with
C++, and ideally familiar with the challenges of scientific data storage and
analysis. We are looking to further the development of the TileDB storage
manager and build interfaces to TileDB from Python, R, Java/Spark, Matlab and
Excel, and expand TileDB with computational capabilities.

Apply at
[https://tiledb.workable.com/j/3B5B9E06DA](https://tiledb.workable.com/j/3B5B9E06DA).

Contact us at careers@tiledb.io with questions.

------
sethherr
Spin ([https://spin.pm](https://spin.pm)) | Multiple positions | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Like bikes? Want to be part of bike share 2.0?

We're a small development team managing tens of thousands of gps enabled
bikes. Our stack is react native, ruby/rails, rspec, go, redis, postgres, aws
and <3

We're looking for curious developers who practice pragmatic testing.

If interested, email me a brief description of something exciting you've done
recently - seth at our url

------
fotonobile
Zurich, Switzerland | Onsite | Beekeeper
([https://www.beekeeper.io](https://www.beekeeper.io))

We are looking for Computer Scientists, Interaction Designers and Product
Managers to build the next generation of employee engagement software. We have
challenging opportunities in the area of mobile, social and data mining.
Roles:

Software Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/193207#.WfoOjBO0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/193207#.WfoOjBO0PdQ)

Frontend Developer (Growth & Marketing)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/749243#.WfoN3BO0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/749243#.WfoN3BO0PdQ)

Product Designer (UX/UI)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/833864#.WfoOcxO0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/833864#.WfoOcxO0PdQ)

Product Manager
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/699926#.WfoOmhO0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/beekeeper/jobs/699926#.WfoOmhO0PdQ)

Apply through the links or email questions to cathy.scanlon@beekeeper.io

------
lukasm
RolePoint | Software Engineer | London | Full-Time |
[https://www.rolepoint.com/](https://www.rolepoint.com/)

At Rolepoint we help companies hire and retain talent with our SaaS product.
We're looking for experienced engineers that will work with mostly python
codebase within a distributed company. We use Elixir, Elm, Heroku, Google
Cloud and many other tools. We love open-source and care deeply about code
quality. A bonus having experience working with Applicant Tracking Systems ;)

We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited vacation days, go out for weekly
team activities and once a year bring the whole company together on an
international gathering to reconnect outside of our work. We attend
local/international conferences.

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADBA2-4AuQOH-?trackingTag=hackerNews)

Contact me directly: gordon@rolepoint.com

More info [https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-
engineering.html](https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-engineering.html)

API docs [https://rolepoint-connect.readme.io/v1/docs](https://rolepoint-
connect.readme.io/v1/docs)

[https://github.com/rolepoint](https://github.com/rolepoint)

------
ed_balls
RolePoint Inc | Software Engineer | London | Full-Time |
[https://www.rolepoint.com/](https://www.rolepoint.com/)

At Rolepoint we help companies hire and retain talent with our SaaS product.
We're looking for experienced engineers that will work with mostly python
codebase within a distributed company. We use Elixir, Elm, Heroku, Google
Cloud and many other tools. We love open-source and care deeply about code
quality. A bonus having experience working with Applicant Tracking Systems ;)

We work on flexible hours, offer unlimited vacation days, go out for weekly
team activities and once a year bring the whole company together on an
international gathering to reconnect outside of our work. We attend
local/international conferences.

Apply:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/rolepointcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADBA2-4AuQOH-?trackingTag=hackerNews)

Contact me directly: gordon@rolepoint.com

More info [https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-
engineering.html](https://www.rolepoint.com/careers-engineering.html)

API docs [https://rolepoint-connect.readme.io/v1/docs](https://rolepoint-
connect.readme.io/v1/docs)

[https://github.com/rolepoint](https://github.com/rolepoint)

------
perf_aficionado
Varnish Software | Software Engineer | NYC, London, Oslo (remote possible) |
www.varnish-software.com

Varnish Software is the company behind Varnish Cache, a widely recognized open
source HTTP proxy that significantly enhances web performance and enables
digital content delivery. Varnish Cache has experienced tremendous growth
since its inception and currently powers more than 2.8 million websites
globally.

Varnish Software works with top global enterprises helping them use Varnish
Cache to increase web performance and to build private CDNs, consumer CDNs,
and advanced edge platforms. Over 100 top global brands and enterprises trust
Varnish Software in helping them meet their application performance and
content delivery needs. Varnish Software maintains its own proprietary branch
of Varnish Cache and a line of Varnish based products and solutions.

At Varnish Software, we take pride in our software and products and we value
innovation. We strive to hire team members who share these values. We offer an
open, honest, and international culture in a laid back and stimulating work
environment. You will be working with some of the most brightest and talented
people in the industry. We offer competitive salaries, full benefits, generous
vacation time, and company equity.

We are currently looking for a Software Engineer to join our teams in NYC,
London, and Oslo. Remote will also be considered.

Job description:

* Create, develop and maintain Varnish products and solutions

* Provide technical guidance and industry best practices to customers

* Interact with prospects during the sales process

* Hacking on various projects (side projects encouraged)

* International travel for customer meetings, conferences, and office workshops

Desired skills and experience:

* Experience with Varnish Cache and VCL

* Experience with C, scripting languages, Linux programming

* Good understanding of TCP and HTTP protocols and troubleshooting tools

* Comfortable explaining technical solutions and details to a non-technical audience

* Public speaking or writing experience is a plus

To apply, please send your resume or questions to jobs@varnish-software.com

------
nikolayb
Automattic (WordPress.com, Gravatar, WooCommerce, etc.) | Backend developer |
Remote | [https://automattic.com/work-with-us/code-
wrangler/](https://automattic.com/work-with-us/code-wrangler/)

I never thought I would work for 10 years with the same company, but here I am
:-) Automattic is the nicest group of people (brings 10x personal happiness),
almost no bureaucracy (given it’s 600+ people), just common sense on every
level.

On to technical things. We’re looking for more backend developers to work both
on APIs, but also on user-facing features. Teams are small, a lot of the code
is open-source, backend deploys take few seconds and we do 100+ a day, the CI
says tests are passing, scaling and performance are daily concerns.

And some not-so-technical. Users are millions and kinda like us, 100%
distributed – we meet in person few times per year anywhere in the world,
growing stable business, all internal communication is open to anybody, people
rarely leave the company.

Stack:

\- PHP REST API

\- modern JavaScript single-page app frontend, 100% open-source:
[http://github.com/Automattic/wp-calypso](http://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso)

\- various other systems in Python, Go, Erlang, Java…

------
romming
Etleap | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

Etleap came to be out of the frustration with how much time data wrangling
takes away from the actual analysis. We were just tired of spending time
building and maintaining data pipelines. Then we noticed, so is everyone else!
That is why we've created an intuitive ETL tool that easily enables the data
analysts themselves to integrate data from any source. This way data analysts
can do their most significant work faster than ever before.

Now we are looking to add engineers to our core engineering team to help build
the infrastructure that modern data teams depend on to create and operate
their data warehouse! It shouldn't take a CS degree to use big data
effectively, and abstracting away the difficult parts is our mission.

What we want to see in you: - You love data engineering - You build robust and
scalable data systems three times as fast as other developers - Coding in Java
is second nature to you - You have a passion for improving data analytics -
You’re excited to work in a scrappy environment - You’re down to earth and fun
to be around. This is an absolute must!

Big plus if you have the following:

\- Have experience with Cascading, Docker, and AWS \- Know the ins and outs of
current big data frameworks like Hadoop, Spark, or Flink, but this is not an
absolute requirement, as you're a quick learner! \- Have startup experience

More details here: [https://etleap.com/jobs/](https://etleap.com/jobs/)

To apply, send your resume to jobs@etleap.com.

------
adrianmacneil
Cruise Automation | Senior DevOps/SRE, Data Infrastructure | San Francisco |
ONSITE

We're building self driving cars, and we're testing in the most difficult
urban environments. We have a world class software team, plus a parent company
with decades of manufacturing experience. All employees have access to free
self driving car trips within SF.

We're hiring for many roles, including ML, C++, backend, frontend - check out
our website for the full list.

I'm specifically interested in talking to any senior devops/SREs, or any
senior data infrastructure engineers (spark, swift, jupyter, airflow, etc).

SRE:
[https://getcruise.com/careers/listing/708648](https://getcruise.com/careers/listing/708648)

Data Infrastructure:
[https://getcruise.com/careers/listing/884957](https://getcruise.com/careers/listing/884957)

Many other roles:
[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Watch our cars navigate SF:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP1rvCYiruh4SDHyPqcxlJw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP1rvCYiruh4SDHyPqcxlJw)

------
jwoah12
BAMTECH Media | Software Engineer | NYC | ONSITE

BAMTECH Media is the technology and digital media company spun out of Major
League Baseball, providing end-to-end video streaming solutions over web,
mobile, and connected devices. In addition to baseball, our platform powers
video and content for partners including HBO, WWE, NHL, Eurosport and more
(soon to be Disney and ESPN). We operate at the cutting edge of digital media
at a time when more people than ever are choosing to consume their media over
the internet.

The Content Engineering (CE) org builds the systems at BAMTECH that interface
with content providers and enable internal and external consumers for all of
our partner companies to access media content and metadata. From live and VOD
media on HBO Now to team lineups and editorial articles on MLB.com to NHL team
webpages, CE’s services and applications enable us to make content available
to anyone that wants it.

As a Software Engineer on CE, you'll be part of a collaborative group of
developers who are serious about delivering quality software. You'll also be
encouraged to spend some of your time each sprint on professional development:
take an online course, experiment with a new technology, or work on an
internal side project.

We welcome candidates of all backgrounds and are actively working to foster a
diverse team and organization.

The interview process consists of a 45-minute online/phone interview followed
by a 4-hour onsite interview consisting of 4-5 technical sessions with team
members.

If interested, please reach out to me directly (details in profile). Only
candidates themselves, please.

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | Hiring Junior
to Senior Levels

[http://railsmachine.com](http://railsmachine.com)

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your primary goals will be to
ensure our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our
customers need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to
help us deliver.

Rails Machine provides managed application, hosting, and infrastructure
options on our own hardware in multiple data centers and on top of AWS, and
give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an internal
DevOps team!

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies, and setup and
automate high availability data clusters. You'll help layer management,
orchestration, monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve
ever wanted to work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find the right
challenge here at Rails Machine!

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Elixir, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Experience with config management (Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano)

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Strong DevOps experience and customer service skills

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

* U.S. Residents Only

Interested? Tell us what you'll bring to the team by emailing
hiring@railsmachine.com !

------
vermorel
Lokad ([https://www.lokad.com](https://www.lokad.com)) | Paris, France |
Senior Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Big Data and Machine Learning applied to Supply Chain. We are profitable, fast
growing and largely bootstrapped. We have infrastructure, data processing,
scalability and reliability challenges. We need your help to get those
challenges addressed.

At Lokad, you will benefit from the coaching of an awesome dev team. You will
gain skills in Big Data processing and cloud computing apps. Our codebase is
clean, documented and heavily (unit) tested. Our offices are quiet (no open
space!), bright, and you can get three monitors.

We are a C#/.NET shop, and you will be developing under Visual Studio, the
source code being versionned in Git. Our apps are hosted on Microsoft Azure.
With .NET Core, we anticipate a few strategic migrations toward Linux.

We expect strong software development skills from you. A taste for low-level
high performance computing is a big plus. A vivid interest for distributed
systems is very appreciated. Contributions to open source projects are also
highly regarded. We are located 50m from Place d'Italie in Paris (France).

To apply, drop me a mail at joannes.vermorel@lokad.com (I am the founder)

~~~
keithnz
interesting to see quite a number of .net core jobs, 2 from Paris! :)

------
lfrantz
Planet|Sr. Software Engineer, Platform API|San Francisco, CA|Full
Time|Onsite|www.planet.com

Planet has redefined every part of the Earth-imaging pipeline - from
satellites to APIs - creating the first end-to-end Imaging-as-a-Service
platform. By innovating at every step, Planet has created an inexpensive way
to image the entire Earth every day, and deliver fast, actionable insights to
customers, researchers, governments and NGOs.

We're looking for a smart, curious human to work on Tile Services, the
mechanism by which we deliver Planet Imagery to the web and desktop
applications which helps visualize these insights. If you're not sure what a
tile service does, you can see it in action in Planet Explorer
(www.planet.com/explorer). Take a minute to zoom around and explore. Pretty
neat, right? There's a lot of server-sided tooling behind the scenes to make
these maps fast and responsive. That's where you come in.

Our tech stack is Golang, Python, Kubernetes, and a mix of AWS and Google
Cloud. Come build with us!

Learn more at:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/planetlabs/jobs/884628#.WeZNCBN...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/planetlabs/jobs/884628#.WeZNCBNSwWo)

------
htglobalmarkets
Headlands Tech Global Markets | Software Engineer | On-site in Chicago or San
Francisco | [http://www.htglobalmarkets.com](http://www.htglobalmarkets.com)

We are a proprietary trading firm focused on providing liquidity to US fixed-
income markets. Founded in 2013, we have rapidly grown to become a leading
participant on multiple fixed-income trading venues, and are now looking to
add a talented software developer to help continue this expansion.

As a team member, you will be tasked with helping expand our research platform
to support new products and techniques, implementing and analyzing new trading
models, and building out key pieces of infrastructure to support new and
existing lines of business. Most of our code is in C++, but we also have some
Rust, Python, and C# projects.

An ideal candidate will be excited to work with a small, focused team where
their efforts will have broad impact on the trajectory of the business. We
look for the kind of candidate who enjoys solving hard problems in novel ways
– the kind of person to whom ownership of the whole problem, and not just
well-defined slices, is an important part of the job description.

To apply please send your resume to htgmcareers@headlandstech.com.

~~~
drenvuk
Your email address only accepts emails from certain email lists. You may want
to fix that.

~~~
htglobalmarkets
Shoot, thank you. We will fix this ASAP.

~~~
htglobalmarkets
And this is now fixed. Thanks again for the heads up, and sorry to anyone who
may have tried to contact us while this wasn't working. Please feel free to
reach out again if interested :)

------
adrianpike
Navigating Cancer | Software Engineer, Apps, and Data Integration Analyst |
Seattle, WA | Onsite! |
[http://navigatingcancer.com/](http://navigatingcancer.com/)

NC is building one of the first patient relationship management platforms - we
work with hundreds of oncology clinics nationwide supporting over 2mm
patients.

Our stack primarily consists of Rails & Backbone, with new stuff being built
in React. There's some other stuff smattered around.

We're based in downtown Seattle, and looking to bring on a few people to build
out both our clinic and patient-facing webapps, as well as some folks to help
with all of our EMR integration efforts.

Apply here!

[http://navigatingcancer.applytojob.com/apply/9Cfny2zNnI/Soft...](http://navigatingcancer.applytojob.com/apply/9Cfny2zNnI/Software-
Development-Engineer-Web-Application?source=%F0%9F%8D%BB)

[http://navigatingcancer.applytojob.com/apply/j152Tr/Data-
Int...](http://navigatingcancer.applytojob.com/apply/j152Tr/Data-Integration-
Analyst?source=%F0%9F%8D%BB)

Reach out to me, apike@navigatingcancer.com, if you've got any questions or to
say hi.

------
alexmattos
i6 Group | Software Quality Assurance Engineer | £35-45k | Farnborough, UK |
[https://i6.io](https://i6.io)

We are designing real-time mobile and web-applications for the global aviation
industry. We are looking for enthusiastic software quality assurance to drive
our testing forwards including increased automation and efficiency.

The role will take ownership of our existing test processes to ensure that we
produce the best code for our customers and ensure that our development work
is as effective as possible across the business. We have a goal to reach
continuous development and release and this role will help us get there. We
are a growing team providing with high pace and regular releases to production
which encourages individuals to contribute and have an immediate impact on the
product.

Current technologies include: Docker, Google Cloud Platform, Softlayer,
Kubernetes, MongoDB / Atlas, Linux, PHP/Symfony, Node.js, React, Electron and
others.

In this role you will be 1) writing automated tests across both our web and
android environments 2) owning our QA processes and how these integrate with
the existing processes and DevOps/CI vision.

Please email joinus (at) i6 (dot) io if you are interested.

------
jratelle
AppNexus | Software Developer Real-Time Programmable Platform | Montreal
ONSITE

AppNexus is an internet technology company that powers the real-time sale and
purchase of digital advertising. Our team builds and maintains domain specific
languages that our clients use to specify bidding algorithms that are executed
on our real-time platform.

The ideal candidate is a C or C++ developer (who also would like to work with
Lisp), who has strong computer science fundamentals and experience in building
high performance, multi-threaded, distributed systems, and applications. We're
also looking for knowledge of compiler and interpreter development as well as
experience with low-level systems engineering and optimization techniques.
More details at [https://www.appnexus.com/en/company/careers/open-
roles?cjobi...](https://www.appnexus.com/en/company/careers/open-
roles?cjobid=KB93235459)

We are hiring candidates with many years of experience as well as motivated
recent graduates. If you would love to work on any of those problems, you can
apply on the job description page (mention HN). You can also write to
jlasalleratelle at our domain and we can discuss.

------
andreisambra
Qwant | Front-End ReactJS/React Native | Paris, France | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.qwant.com](https://www.qwant.com)

Born from an audacious challenge, Qwant is the first search engine to develop
a genuine alternative on the European online search market. What makes us
unique is that we don’t track our users, we know nothing about each of them,
and still, we aim to help them find what they are looking for on the Internet.

If you want your work to actually mean something and help millions of users,
if you think that privacy matters even when you have “nothing to hide”, if you
like to be challenged and you are not afraid of failure, then we might have a
few things in common.

Responsibilities: produce clean and maintainable, but also robust, reusable,
and efficient software in ReactJS and/or React Native.

Qualifications: expert in ReactJS and React Native, HTML, CSS, and related web
technologies with a good experience on micro-services.

If you're interested, you can apply here: [https://about.qwant.com/job/front-
end-engineer-reactjs-react...](https://about.qwant.com/job/front-end-engineer-
reactjs-react-native/)

~~~
beee
salary?

------
kelset
European Travel Ventures | Full-time | ONSITE | London, UK | £30k-£50k |
[https://www.theyachtweek.com/](https://www.theyachtweek.com/) | React/React
Native/Web developers

ETV, the company behind The Yacht Week
([https://www.theyachtweek.com/](https://www.theyachtweek.com/)) and The Ski
Week ([https://www.theskiweek.com/](https://www.theskiweek.com/)), is looking
for some new coders to join its ranks to work on its web & mobile apps.

To be a good fit you'd need to:

\- Be passionate about coding

\- Have at least 1 year of production level experience

\- Be willing to take risks and propose your ideas

\- Not afraid to ask questions

\- Like to have fun and travel

In particular, we are looking for

* a Full Stack Developer (details: [https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...](https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs/166371-full-stack-developer))

* a React Native Developer (details: [https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs...](https://angel.co/european-travel-venture-the-yacht-week/jobs/298920-react-native-developer))

We can't sponsor visa. If you are interested, sent me an email with your CV at
lorenzo (dot) s (at) europeantravelventures (dot) com (and please tell me in
the subject which role you are interested in)

------
jnorth91
Location: Dallas, TX Must be able to work ONSITE U.S. Citizens and Green Card
Holders Only Duration: 6 month contract-to-hire

Our company is currently seeking a Python Developer who can maintain and
enhance our current application. Candidates should be able to take file specs
from the stake holders and modify the application to meet those specs. The
File Specifications describe the required electronic (Submission via Web,
Internet e-mail, CD-ROM or PC Diskette) format in which all institutions must
submit their data. The file specifications are a required format and must be
followed in order for the data file to be processed. We do not have a
dedicated BA so we need someone who has clear and concise communication. They
will likely speaking with both internal and external stake holders. When we
land a new client they will be developing the portal that data is submitted.

The last Python developer we hired loves it here and have allowed him to do
special AI work to keep him engaged. Show aptitude and we will repay it with
cool projects.

Salary up to $100K depending on experience.

If you are interested in being considered for this position, please email your
resume and CV directly to jordan.north@rht.com

------
nik736
Binando | Stuttgart, Germany | FRONTEND DEVELOPER (m/f) | Full-time | REMOTE
or ONSITE

Join our engineering team and be part of managing thousands of waste
containers that are equipped with our IoT sensors and improve the logistics of
companies in the waste industry. We have a real impact and are able to
optimize the logistics of our customers by up to 40%.

We are currently looking for a frontend engineer that has experience with any
modern frontend framework (React, Vue, Angular, Ember, …), cares about good
UI/UX design and is familiar with everything frontend. We are using Git and
our CI/CD tool of choice is Drone.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (Backend), PostgreSQL and Redis. Our mobile
app is Android based and written in Kotlin, we also have one external service
that is written in Java, but as our frontend engineer you will have nothing to
do with it ;-)

We have not yet decided on how we will proceed with our frontend, currently
it's simply Rails views with some plain javascript and jQuery. So you would be
joining at the right time to decide how our frontend future looks like.

Email: niklas.karoly@binando.com | [https://binando.com](https://binando.com)

~~~
keithnz
m/f? are you actually allowed to make this distinction in Germany?

~~~
to3m
German has grammatical gender:
[https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/225052/what-
does...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/225052/what-does-h-f-m-f-
and-m-w-abbreviation-in-job-titles-mean)

~~~
matheist
To add to the answer here, the "-er" suffix in German indicates masculine
gender, so it might be a combination of legal requirement in Germany (to add
m/f to job posts) in addition to the word "Developer" sounding masculine to a
German speaker even though the English word has no explicit masculine
connotation.

(pairs like waiter/waitress, actor/actress, are exceptions in English rather
than the norm)

~~~
keithnz
oh, thanks for that. That's quite interesting.

------
euqinom
Geckoboard | Engineering | On-site | London, UK | Full Time

Geckoboard is used by thousands of businesses to build TV Dashboards that help
drive growth and focus teams, by taking the complexity out of connecting their
data and understanding it at a glance. We’re doing some incredibly interesting
work to make that even easier for them and are looking for curious problem
solvers to help us:

QA Tester - [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217305-qa-
tester](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217305-qa-tester)

Backend Go Developer - [https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-216733-backend-
golang...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-216733-backend-golang-
developer)

Senior Backend Go Developer -
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-218010-senior-
backend...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-218010-senior-backend-
golang-developer)

Infrastructure Engineer -
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217246-infrastructure...](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/#op-217246-infrastructure-
engineer)

The Geckoboard application is structured as a collection of Ruby and Go
microservices on the back-end, and a rich client-side JavaScript application
on the front-end. All our services run on AWS.

Interested? Get in touch with Monique (monique@geckoboard.com) or apply here:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

------
asnoh
Ironclad | Legal Engineer | San Francisco | Full Time |
[https://ironcladapp.com](https://ironcladapp.com)

At Ironclad, our mission is to power the world's contracts with products that
legal teams love. As an early hire, you'll be joining a small, well-funded
team of designers, lawyers, and software engineers passionate about bringing
the power of software to legal. This is a chance to bring a two-thousand-year-
old profession into the digital age, ship a product to paying users that can’t
live without it, and help write the playbook for the next billion-dollar
vertical. You can learn more here: [https://blog.ironcladapp.com/work-with-
us-8afb5098fc1](https://blog.ironcladapp.com/work-with-us-8afb5098fc1)

 _Who we 're looking for_

 _Interested in the law._ You're excited to work on a team that spends Friday
afternoons debating the merits of Supreme Court cases on our rooftop
(seriously.) You might have experience from an in-house legal team, a law
firm, or just enjoy reading scotusblog.com.

 _Technically proficient._ You're proficient—if not fluent—in programming
languages such as JavaScript and HTML. You welcome the idea of working under
the hood of our product and becoming a customer-facing technical expert.

 _Exceptional communicator._ You enjoy speaking and writing. You can
understand and empathize with people even if you have limited knowledge of
their area of expertise. You can translate a nuanced legal process into a
concise Github issue.

To apply, send an email to hn@ironcladapp.com with a quick paragraph
introducing yourself and containing any relevant links.

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

Contentful is a content IaaS for immersive applications. It allows you to
create, edit & manage content in the cloud and consume and distribute it
anywhere via API. We raised our Series B lead by Benchmark

We have several positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors.

We are hiring for the following full-time positions:

\- Solution Architect (SF) : [http://grnh.se/1g4n021](http://grnh.se/1g4n021)

\- UI Engineer (Berlin): [http://grnh.se/qli0hk1](http://grnh.se/qli0hk1)

\- Full Stack Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/4p87le1](http://grnh.se/4p87le1)

\- Reliability Engineer (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1](http://grnh.se/f2bnhl1)

\- Product Data Analyst (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/srbwkc1](http://grnh.se/srbwkc1)

\- Director of Engineering - Authoring (Berlin):
[http://grnh.se/jbf8sw1](http://grnh.se/jbf8sw1)

------
amackera
Ada Support | Toronto | ONSITE | [https://ada.support](https://ada.support) |

Ada Support is a venture-backed customer support automation company that
enables teams to easily leverage machine learning to provide instant answers
to their questions in chat. Companies like Coinbase, Medium, Shopify and Telus
are already using Ada to automate millions of conversations. We're growing
quickly and are looking for driven, thoughtful and kind people to join us on
this journey. Our team is small, but extremely capable. We build beautiful and
functional products that we’re immensely proud of.

DevOps Lead:

Ada Support is searching for a DevOps Lead to help scale our development
process and our infrastructure. The ideal candidate is obsessed with
continuous improvement, finding (or building) the perfect tool for the job,
and automating as much as possible.

API Developer:

We're also searching for an API Developer to help architect and improve our
web and AI services. The ideal candidate is keen to build extremely high scale
distributed systems, obsessed with reducing complexity, and gets warm fuzzies
about good test coverage.

Our Stack:

\- Python, Flask, MongoDB

\- Kubernetes on AWS

\- React and Redux

How to Apply:

Interested folks can contact anson@ada.support directly.

------
juanplusjuan
Modsy | San Francisco, Portland | Junior/Senior Front + Back End Engineers |
ONSITE, CONTRACT | [https://www.modsy.com](https://www.modsy.com)

[https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://modsy.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

Modsy is a fast growing, SF-based startup that allows you to see inspirational
designs and decor within the context of your own home. Using a combination of
3D graphics and computer vision, we allow you to "try on" furniture before you
buy it. We're looking for platform engineers of all levels and particularly
people with experience in ETL pipelines, search indexing + optimization,
payments/e-commerce, and distributed systems. We've hit "hockey stick" growth
and you'd be helping to scale a product that is used by thousands daily.

You'd be joining an incredibly talented team of engineers, artists, designers
and creators that bring the Modsy magic every day. We're first movers in an
exciting space that will soon become the future of home design. Check out
modsy.com/portfolio and see if you can tell which of our images on our site
are real vs. renderings (hint: they are all renderings). Our stack is
React/Redux/WebGL + Django/Python.

We're also always interested in speaking with people who have a background in
Computer Vision / 3D Graphics / Machine Learning so please feel free to reach
out.

We do a phone/in-person interview with the Head of Engineering, phone call
with one of our engineers, and then one day in office to meet the team.

Drop me a line at juan@modsy.com if you're interested to learn more!

------
spsaaibi
Pager | Machine Learning Engineer | New York | $100k+ and equity | pager.com |

We're looking to hire a Machine Learning Engineer to build and deploy Machine
Learning models into the Pager's core services. You’ll be working in a fast-
paced collaborative environment and contribute to our team's mission: Turn the
complex world of healthcare into a simple and beautiful experience using
Machine Learning. Responsibilities: \- Define, prototype, develop, deploy, and
maintain Machine Learning models: From Natural Language Understanding to
Predictive Clustering. \- Participate as a member of an interdisciplinary team
that includes engineers, data scientists, product team members and clinicians
to identify and plan new features and solve problems \- Ensure high quality of
code \- Mentor your peers and stay up to date in your knowledge

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/917980?t=kf058s](https://boards.greenhouse.io/pager/jobs/917980?t=kf058s)
or contact sebastian __at__ pager.com with "Machine Learning Engineer - HN" in
the title.

------
ralphz
SimplePractice | Santa Monica (Los Angeles area) | Onsite/Full time |
[https://www.simplepractice.com](https://www.simplepractice.com)

SimplePractice is the future of practice management. We’re at the forefront of
making it simple for clinicians to run and grow their practices. We’ve built
the highest-rated practice management software and we’re on track to become
the most-used product in our industry. We value delivering a great customer
experience, awesome culture, clean/maintainable code, automated testing and
code reviews. We expect responsibility, ownership and high standards.

We are currently looking for skilled Ruby on Rails engineer with experience in
managing Linux based infrastructure using Chef.

Our stack includes Ruby Rails, EmberJS, React, MySQL, Postgres, NGINX, Redis,
Sidekiq, Elasticsearch, Chef. You can find out more here
[https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/](https://www.simplepractice.com/careers/)
Send me (CTO) a short intro about yourself: ralph@simplepractice.com (Please
no recruiters or dev shops)

------
scarredwaits
Baresquare | Clojure Developers | Athens/Thessaloniki, Greece | ONSITE

Web analytics for large international customers done right with an interesting
mix of technologies and a strong emphasis to best practices. Do you like the
idea of Clojure but don't know it? Don't worry, we will provide you with the
necessary training as long as you have the right attitude and an appetite for
learning.

At Baresquare we take an active interest in good development practices. We do
extensive automated testing for the codebase, in the form of unit tests, but
also with integration and generative tests. We use the full power of Git with
branches to ensure the stability of the code and to introduce new features and
fixes in a controlled manner. We avoid the "works on my machine" syndrome by
using Docker for all the components of our applications to allow our
developers to replicate the production environment locally. This also means
that on-boarding new developers is quick and painless. Most importantly,
Baresquare promotes an environment of learning so if you are unfamiliar with
our practices, we will be very happy to help you come up to speed with pair
programming sessions, advice and mentoring.

Clojure is a central technology choice for Baresquare because of its great
affinity with data processing tasks and its versatility which allows us to
iterate quickly over features and improvements.

Technologies now: Clojure, PostgreSQL, R, Docker, AWS (ECS, Lambda, S3),
Terraform, Unit/Integration/Generative testing, Continuous integration

Future: Elastic, Logstash, Kibana, Onyx, Apache Spark

[https://www.baresquare.com/contact/](https://www.baresquare.com/contact/)

~~~
StavrosK
Are you guys in Thessaloniki? I don't think we've met, we should get drinks!
It'd be nice if you came to the python meetup this Friday to say hi.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes they are. :)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Full Stack Principal/Lead Software Engineer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | ONSITE full-time
[https://www.datakitchen.io/](https://www.datakitchen.io/)

DataKitchen, Inc. enables analytic teams to deliver value quickly, with high
quality, using the tools that they love. DataKitchen provides the world’s
first DataOps platform for data-driven enterprises, enabling them to support
data analytics that can be quickly and robustly adapted to meet evolving
requirements. DataKitchen is leading the DataOps movement to incorporate Agile
Software Development, DevOps, and manufacturing based statistical process
control into analytics and data management. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. We own the company --
ain’t got no stinkin’ investors to drive us crazy. Stack = (Angular,
CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, docker, mesos, mongodb)

We offer very competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K,
experienced team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office
location.

Contact jobs@datakitchen.io

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

In this iteration I am looking to hire App developers, ReactJS front end
developers, data platform engineers and project managers who will work of
Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

On a side note and for the readers outside India : It also helps to note that
Jio, which is our cellular telephony play, launched around the same time, now
is the world's largest cellular data network (pumping ~30,000 TB per day). We
now have 130 million subscribers (in ~9 months). In addition to our 4G
network, last month we also launched our 25$ feature phone which has 4G and
NFC on it, to create the largest NFC ecosystem in the country.

My team built the framework that we use to build apps rapidly on low end
phones.

~~~
thisisit
Is it possible to expand on the project manager requirement? Additionally, I
see there has been interest on the cryptocurrency side as well. If possible,
can expand on the job profile on that too?

~~~
bmanojkumar24
Any opening in hyderabad?

~~~
boruto
Dude, :D Where are you working now? Imomentous?

~~~
bmanojkumar24
WTF, who is this?

~~~
boruto
A clue, MSIT

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Engineering, Product

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a ~20-person team (SF and remote) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, 401k, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team-oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across engineering and product. We're looking for:

\- Engineering Manager

\- Front-end, Full-stack, and Site Reliability Engineer

\- Technical Product Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
karthikb
Project Altiscope, A^3 by Airbus | San Francisco and San Jose | Software
Engineering and Wireless Architecture | FULL-TIME | Onsite 2-3x weekly, Remote
rest of time

We are building software tools to help regulators around the world design
policies and rules to enable large-scale autonomous flight in their airspace.
You can read more about our approach at
[http://www.altiscopeHQ.com](http://www.altiscopeHQ.com)

We are looking to fill the following jobs (in detail here:
[https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs](https://www.airbus-sv.com/jobs)) -Senior
software engineer -Lead software engineer -Wireless and Communications System
Architect

Stack is mostly Python and Ruby (for now). We're a small team of 9, growing to
about 15 in the next year. We meet at A^3 HQ in San Jose (walking distance to
Caltrain) 2-3 times a week, and work remote for the balance. 2 week sprints,
daily 15-minute standups.

Market rate compensation and benefits, flexible work hours, and we will pay
for you to get a private pilot's license!

Email me, karthik at airbus-sv.com

~~~
misthop
Work from home that is local to the office is not what most people equate with
remote. If you have to be in the office 2-3 days a week please leave the
listing as Onsite

~~~
Pixeleen
These days there are more posts from employers who want somebody with a home
office, but resides in the region in order to be available for meetings and
such. I think that is good, especially for reducing traffic and energy
consumption. However those are more like in the office once a week or less.
2-3 times a week is really pushing it.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full-Stack and Front-End Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus is a Y Combinator-backed company that builds fundraising software
for educational institutions. We're tired of schools being stuck with crappy
software that never changes, and we're working to bring actual innovation to
the space, and solve the hair-on-fire problems fundraisers face, to help our
partners advance the quality, the affordability, and accessibility of
education.

Michael Seibel, CEO of YC, expects us to be a household name in the next few
years:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296).
We were also covered by the Washington Post last year
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)), and have more than 5x the number of schools using
us since it was published.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, we're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on
Rails, Postgres) and front-end engineers with at least 2 years of professional
experience. Our current team was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel.

Please no recruiters or dev shops.

Reach out to careers@givecampus.com with a bit about why you're passionate
about education, and a project you've working on that you're particularly
proud of.

------
brianbolze
Core Wellness | Software | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Hey all! I'm the Co-Founder and Head of Product at Core Wellness, and we're
hiring :)

We are making meditation easy, tangible, and fun - with Hardware! Core is not
a wearable, not just an app, but a physical object displayed on your
nightstand or desk to serve as your daily reminder to continue your practice.
Once you pick it up, Core will guide you into your meditation using a unique
haptic feedback experience that pulls your mind into your physical senses.

After listening to the activity of your heart, Core will then show you how
your meditation connects to your physical health. Over time, Core learns from
your body and provides you with personalized tips + recommendations on how to
grow your practice and truly master meditation.

We're a small team of 4 now but growing to at least 8 over the next few
months, so get in now!

Roles: \- Senior, Generalist Software Leader \- iOS Developer \- Embedded
Systems Engineer

[https://www.corewellness.io/careers/](https://www.corewellness.io/careers/)

------
dangirsh
Rigetti Computing | Systems Engineer | Berkeley, CA | Full-time | On-site

As Systems Engineer you will handle all issues surrounding Rigetti Computing’s
client-server IT elements and related systems, as well as automation and
procedural functions to best support the entire organization. We’re looking
for a technical leader, with a broad range of experience, who can help chart
the direction of Rigetti’s IT path. This role reports to the Director of IT.

Rigetti Computing is a full-stack quantum computing company based in Berkeley
and Fremont, CA. We design and manufacture superconducting quantum integrated
circuits. We package and deploy those chips in a low temperature environment,
and we build control systems to perform quantum logic operations on them. We
build software to integrate our systems directly into existing cloud
infrastructure.

More information on this position here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/5d0ffdb9-191e-4f60-bc92-753d1f...](https://jobs.lever.co/rigetti/5d0ffdb9-191e-4f60-bc92-753d1f09a882)

------
michaelbsimon
Elucd (YC S17) | www.elucd.com | Back-End Eng, Front-End Eng, Data Scientist |
New York, NY | Full-time, ONSITE

Elucd is a New York City based technology company that builds data products
and software that enable cities to measure and manage towards safer
neighborhoods and more trust between police + people. Our work was recently
profiled on the front page of the New York Times
([https://goo.gl/wCqepo](https://goo.gl/wCqepo)).

We are backed by top-notch investors, including Y Combinator, and have the two
biggest players in our space as early customers. If you join our team, (which
already includes folks from Obama for America and U.S. Digital Service),
you’ll have responsibility for building not only software - but culture and
organization.

Interview process: 25 minute phone screen with a co-founder, 50 minute
technical interview via Hangout, 3-4 hour onsite.

Join us as a Back-End Engineer if you love data pipelining, web scraping, API
ingestion, and automation of infrastructure. Must have strong Python skills
and expertise with Flask & Django.

Join us as a Front-End Engineer if you love data visualization (geospatial
and/or time series visualization), and have expertise with Javascript, CSS,
HTML and React (or can learn).

Join us as a Data Scientist if you love natural language processing (sentiment
analysis, ontological analysis, general language modeling and word embedding)
and deep learning (time series analysis and geospatial analysis).

Apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/elucd](https://jobs.lever.co/elucd) or email
me directly at michael at our domain dot com with questions (prefix w "HN:".
We move quickly, and will respond to all applications within 24 hours.

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Associate Software
Engineer | ONSITE, VISA

We are a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
mathematicians, clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and
methods for interpreting massive genomic datasets. We are looking for friendly
people with demonstrated experience in web tech, an eye for design, and
genuine excitement to learn new things.

Your primary technical responsibilities would include developing well-
engineered web components with a focus on data vizualization, using these
components to bootstrap new projects, processing genetic data with our
distributed/Spark framework, and deploying applications on Google Cloud
Platform. Our technology stack: React, Redux, D3, SVG, GraphQL, node,
Elasticsearch, Docker, Kubernetes, Google Cloud/Container Engine, Python,
Scala, Apache Spark.

In just a few years, our tools have had a significant impact on the medical
community. Our in-house sequence analysis efforts have helped over a thousand
families receive rare disease diagnoses. Our public resources are used by
clinicians and researchers around the world have helped well over 10,000 rare
disease patients. Alongside diagnosing rare diseases, we are starting to build
tools to understand complex diseases such as schizophrenia and other
psychiatric illnesses.

We have a pretty flexible schedule, including opportunities to work remotely a
few days per week. We communicate frequently through Slack/Google Hangouts. We
place a strong emphasis on mentorship and we do whatever we can to help you
achieve your career goals. We are 100% committed to open source software and
publicly recognizing project contributors.

Come help shape the future of human genetic data visualization and discovery!

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

------
philipkimmey
Rover.com | Sr. Software Engineer | Seattle | Full-time, Onsite

We believe that everyone should be able to experience the unconditional love
of a dog. That’s why Rover’s innovative platform makes it easy for pet owners
to connect with 5-star pet sitters and dog walkers across the U.S.

We've raised $150mm+ ($200mm+ if you include DogVacay, which we merged with
this year) and the business is growing quickly. We want to grow our
engineering team by 30 or 40 engineers over the next year or two to support
our ambitions of becoming the one-stop-shop for everything dog related.

Our backend is predominantly Django and we're looking for engineers across the
board, but our primary focus is people with significant Python experience in a
web context. (Flask/Pyramid/whatever experience is great!)

You can check out our specific postings at
[https://www.rover.com/careers/](https://www.rover.com/careers/) or shoot me
an email at (my-first-name)@rover.com if you have questions or want to learn
more.

------
abuggia
Localytics | Boston | Sr. Full Stack, Sr. Front End, Mobile, Sr. Back End Big
Data, Managers, Solutions Consultants, Solutions Architects | ONSITE

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, GoPro, and HBO. Our customers rely on
us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences. Localytics is hiring
engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - Front End development and data visualizations with React/Redux/Webpack
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript SDKs
      - Data platform technologies
      - Microservices on Play with Scala
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Ruby on Rails
    
    

To apply or learn more about our opportunities send an email to
jobs@localytics.com

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com](http://eng.localytics.com)

------
wslh
CoinFabrik | Blockchain and Cryptocurrency Developers | Buenos Aires,
Argentina | ONSITE | Part-time and Full-time Offerings |
[https://www.coinfabrik.com](https://www.coinfabrik.com) \-
[https://blog.coinfabrik.com](https://blog.coinfabrik.com) \- @coinfabrik

CoinFabrik develops and audits secure blockchain and cryptocurrency
applications and we are looking for developers to join our team. Some of our
projects include:

• Infrastructure and Apps:

o Modifying CKPOOL, Eloipool, and Stratum for merge mining in Bitcoin/RSK

o Modifying Bitcoin Core for supporting drivechains

o OpenPGP.js changes for supporting secp256k1

o Jaxx back end multiple cryptocurrency wallet APIs

o Extending a well-known public blockchain for supporting BFT consensus in a
private one

o Working in the Dogecoin on Ethereum bounty

o Sig3 (closed) automated policy based transaction cosigner for multi-
signature wallets

o Online bitcoin wallets for Wayniloans

• Developed or audited the following ICOs: Monaco, Wings, Status, Patientory,
Hubii, Hagglin, Flixxo, Ripio Credit Network, and many others

• Private Blockchain: works with the following technologies: Tendermint and
private Ethereum flavours like Quorum

The ideal candidate knows well one or more programming languages and is
flexible to work on other programming languages like JavaScript where a lot of
libs are already written.

We offer a competitive local salary (international salaries are outside our
reach now), growth potential, work flexibility, healthcare, training.

If you are interested please send and e-mail to empleos at <company-name> dot
com

------
anuresuo
EFF | Multiple Positions | San Francisco, CA | On site | Full time

At the Electronic Frontier Foundation we are looking for amazing people that
want to help us keep the Internet free, open and awesome.
[https://www.eff.org/pages/working-at-eff](https://www.eff.org/pages/working-
at-eff)

We are looking for: * Staff Technologists * Operations Engineer * Web
Developer

These are onsite positions in San Francisco.

EFF has had many Staff Technologists who did not come from traditional
academic backgrounds or computer science careers, yet were very successful in
making pivotal contributions to EFF's work and the Internet in general. As a
result, by far the most important skills we look for in a candidate are the
desire to learn, the ability to quickly grasp new technology concepts, a
passion for diving into new technical issues and writing awesome code, and of
course a dedication to EFF's mission.

Apply through the website but let me know if you have questions andres (at)
eff.org

------
danielnc
CareMessage | Software Engineer | Full-time | Remote | Anywhere |
[https://caremessage.org](https://caremessage.org)

CareMessage (formerly YC W14) is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on
Rails and/or Elixir experience to help build and maintain our web platform
that streamlines care management and delivers interactive mobile programs to
improve health outcomes. You’ll be working on exciting projects like
optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system, improving and building new integrations
with Twilio, building our customer analytics code, and helping improve and
maintain our own API. Our engineering team follows agile principles in a test
driven development process. We are a remote first team that values open
collaboration and shared ownership.

Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.

[https://caremessage.org/careers](https://caremessage.org/careers)

Feel free to email me for more details: dnaves@caremessage.org

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Barcelona | On-site

We are looking for a great senior engineer to help us close the $1.5 trillion
trade finance gap. We are helping small businesses get early payment for their
outstanding invoices.

Main language is ruby but we are open for any seasoned software engineer as
long as you are familiar with good engineering practices and like functional
programming.

Shoot me an email at nicolas@novicap.com

~~~
charlesdm
These guys are the real deal. Awesome team based in one of the best cities in
the world!

------
arlit
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, FULL-TIME
[https://www.quobyte.com](https://www.quobyte.com)

Quobyte is working on a data center file system – a software storage system
built around a parallel file system core that is scalable, fault-tolerant, and
delivers high performance for all workloads. Our customers use Quobyte for
scientific and commercial HPC clusters, container and OpenStack
infrastructures, video, EDA, and CGI clusters, and as a scalable backend for
SaaS products.

If you’re into systems, we’ve got it all: kernel, concurrency, network,
distributed algorithms, and more. Languages are C++, Java, and Python. We do
whiteboard interviews and value passion for coding. Roles: \-- Senior/Junior
Software Engineer \-- Engineer in Testing/QA \-- Support Engineer \-- Sales
Engineer Interested? Get the ball rolling and send your CV to:
work@quobyte.com Note: We currently do not sponsor visas, so please only apply
if you’re based in the EU.

------
pateam
Apple, Inc. | Software Engineer / Dynamic Analysis Engineer | Cupertino, CA,
USA | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

The Program Analysis team at Apple is looking for candidates to work on
dynamic tools for detecting bugs and security vulnerabilities.

This position offers the rare opportunity to build tools that will be used by
the vast number of developers writing code for Apple platforms! Our past
projects include Thread Sanitizer, Address Sanitizer, and Main Thread Checker.
A lot of our work is done in open source. We are active contributors to the
LLVM and Swift projects. If you are interested, please submit your resume
(Text or PDF) and cover letter to <program-analysis-job-
apply@group.apple.com>.

For more information on the key qualifications visit:

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=Dynamic%20Analysis%20E...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=Dynamic%20Analysis%20Engineer&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=112887691)

------
eli
Industry Dive | [https://industrydive.com/jobs](https://industrydive.com/jobs)
| Washington, DC | ONSITE F/T

Industry Dive is a six-year old B2B media company that provides business news
and analysis to millions of executives in a dozen different industries.

We're expanding our engineering team and have open positions for both Jr and
Sr Web Developers. The company has grown significantly over the last year and
we want to make sure we have enough bandwidth to stay focused on innovation.

We are mostly a Python shop and major projects include a CMS built on Django
and a Data Warehouse ETL process built on Apache Airflow.

The best candidates are self-motivated, entrepreneurial, curious,
collaborative, and enjoy working on a variety of different projects and
technologies. This position reports to the CTO (me). Please feel free to reach
out with any questions: eli-at-industrydive-dot-com

\--

We are also hiring reporters, writers and editors especially those with
business journalism experience.

------
JNJUMBO
BOOKING.COM - Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA |
Relocation to Amsterdam | Booking.com is world leader in travel accommodations

Booking.com is hiring smart people just like you, if you want to live in
beautiful city like Amsterdam and work at Booking.com in our headquarters
office, I recommend you to apply for these jobs:

\- Software Developer: [http://grnh.se/qs14r71](http://grnh.se/qs14r71)

\- Data Scientist – Analytics:
[http://grnh.se/1eu4xq1](http://grnh.se/1eu4xq1)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning):
[http://grnh.se/0bvia11](http://grnh.se/0bvia11)

\- Product Owner: [http://grnh.se/4swtva1](http://grnh.se/4swtva1)

\- Senior Software Developer: [http://grnh.se/340si51](http://grnh.se/340si51)

\- Senior Java Developer: [http://grnh.se/tamg3b1](http://grnh.se/tamg3b1)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/uy62n01](http://grnh.se/uy62n01)

\- Senior UX Designer (HTML/CSS):
[http://grnh.se/8a2yvc1](http://grnh.se/8a2yvc1)

\- Senior Android Developer: [http://grnh.se/m8dlwy1](http://grnh.se/m8dlwy1)

\- Senior iOS Developer: [http://grnh.se/4pi2711](http://grnh.se/4pi2711)

\- Other job vacancies: [http://grnh.se/cp7xjl1](http://grnh.se/cp7xjl1)

~~~
testware
The interview and feedback process is extremely cold and mechanical, making
you feel unimportant very quickly. If you're used to scenarios like this, go
ahead.

------
eosrei
Udacity | Multiple Positions | Mountain View, San Francisco, Berlin, Shanghai,
São Paulo, New Delhi | ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://www.udacity.com](https://www.udacity.com)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development.

Tech: Docker/PostgreSQL with Golang, Python, Node.js, React, Java, Ruby, or
Haskell depending on team. All open positions:
[http://grnh.se/cuagoq2](http://grnh.se/cuagoq2)

~~~
lynnetye
More information about one of the engineering teams at Udacity:
[https://www.keyvalues.io/udacity](https://www.keyvalues.io/udacity)

------
emilburzo
META

If you need something more advanced than ctrl-f-ing over 4 pages, I made:

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Click on "(syntax)" for inspiration.

------
spryle
Kalo [kalohq.com] | Front-End, Back-End & DevOps | San Francisco & London |
On-site | Full-Time & Contract

Kalo is looking for Engineers to join the teams in SF & London to work on our
freelancer collaboration platform.

What we do: We are building the future of work for companies like Google,
Airbnb, ESPN, Expedia, The Economist and many others. Kalo is the end-to-end
solution that businesses use to work with their freelancers from onboarding to
assigning work to invoices & payments.

Why join Kalo: Our growth has been amazing in under 3 years and we are looking
to add experienced developers to our already talented team. We work on solving
real problems for our clients as we shape the way that companies work today
and in the future.

Who we are looking for?: Developers with 3+ years industry experience who are
looking for their next big project

Tech we use: React, Redux, Immutable.js, Python, Flask, AWS, Docker

If you are interested please email nick@kalohq.com - Head of Talent, Kalo.

------
asood123
Open Collective | [https://opencollective.com](https://opencollective.com) |
New York City | ONSITE

Open Collective allows unincorporated communities (like Open Source projects,
meetups, etc) to raise and spend money. You can charge membership fees, get
donations from individuals or companies and spend it by filing expenses. The
entire financial ledger is publicly viewable to ensure transparency. Some
examples: opencollective.com/webpack, opencollective.com/babel, and many more
opencollective.com/opensource.

We are a founding team of 3 (two engineers) and are looking to hire our first
full-time engineer ([https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-
hiring...](https://medium.com/open-collective/open-collective-is-hiring...)).

Send me a note at aseem@opencollective.com with your GitHub, LinkedIn, resume,
etc.

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA (Onsite only) | Full Time |
[https://bons.ai](https://bons.ai)

We're a startup building a platform that enables enterprises to create
sophisticated AI solutions to problems specific to their industry. We're
headquartered in Berkeley, CA and have satellite offices in Seattle, WA and
Boulder, CO. We are currently hiring for the positions in the following
locations:

* Applied AI Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/0w1fj21](http://grnh.se/0w1fj21)

* Backend Engineer (Seattle): [http://grnh.se/70hn2m1](http://grnh.se/70hn2m1)

* QA Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/puhosd1](http://grnh.se/puhosd1)

* Senior AI Engineer (Berkeley): [http://grnh.se/if27tj1](http://grnh.se/if27tj1)

------
3riverdev
For what it's worth, created a simple Python script that prints all
submissions in a clean format. Useful when combined with grep, etc.

[https://github.com/3RiverDevelopment/hacker-news-who-is-
hiri...](https://github.com/3RiverDevelopment/hacker-news-who-is-hiring-
parser)

------
s_valmont_2000
Sourceability | Software Engineer | Irvine, CA

Sourceability is a broker for electronic components.

We are looking for an experienced Software Engineer to join our team. You will
help us use modern web technologies, and best practices to achieve a scalable,
well functioning, and highly performant platform that will help us achieve our
business goals. You will identify needs and new opportunities and aspire to
increase the quality of our engineering work. You are able to understand all
necessary tools and activities to grow the B2B platform from an early stage
MVP, to an international, highly scalable large-scale, distributed web
application. Additionally, you understand that our agile approach demands
flexible, yet stable, and highly testable code.

Stack: PHP, Symfony 2, AWS, Docker, PostgreSQL, VueJS

Apply here: [https://goo.gl/XBhb9K](https://goo.gl/XBhb9K)

------
wmahler
Creighton University | Mid-Senior Full Stack JS Engineers | Remote | Part-Time

Creighton University is a Jesuit, Catholic university bridging health, law,
business and the arts and sciences for a more just world. Join us in building
a new higher education digital experience.

This is a non-benefit eligible, part-time position that's ideally suited for
someone looking to make some extra money on the side. You are good match for
this position if you are a motivated and energetic full-stack developer, you
take initiatives, find solutions to problems, you are thorough and know how to
produce results quickly under minimal supervision.

    
    
      Our stack is a combination of:
      * Frontend: Javascript, React, Webpack
      * Middleware: NodeJS, Express, Passport
      * Backend: Hadoop, Cassandra, MySQL
    

Please send your resume to williammahler1 [at] creighton.edu for
consideration.

------
vedses
SUSE | Senior Developer Enterprise Storage | Nuremberg (DE), REMOTE or any
SUSE office | Full Time

With a group of highly skilled professionals, you will help shape the future
of software defined storage. You will be part of a truly international team
which contributes to the Ceph community project and creates SUSE's Enterprise
Storage product. In this role you will write code that extends and enhances
the existing functionality as well as debugging and fixing it. This is a job
offering for a passionate software developer who enjoys working on distributed
storage technology.

We are looking for experience in complex Linux based software projects, great
C/C++ skills, experience in distributed software and a good knowledge base on
filesystems - conventional and distributed and a firm understanding of network
stacks.

Feel free to leave a comment or go through jobs.suse.com.

------
dougzor
TetraScience | Lead Backend Engineer, Lead DevOps Engineer, Full-Stack
Engineer | $100k - $160k + equity | Boston | ONSITE |
[http://tetrascience.com](http://tetrascience.com)

TetraScience is a Boston-based SaaS company and rapidly growing startup that
is applying the Internet of Things (IoT) playbook to lab research. We build
both hardware and software components that allow research organizations to
connect their existing lab instruments to a single online dashboard where they
can coordinate experiments, monitor equipment parameters, and manage
experimental data. With the insights and extra control provided by
TetraScience, research organizations can more intelligently plan for future
research cycles thereby alleviating equipment and process bottlenecks. In
short, our goal at TetraScience is to use IoT to reduce the cost of doing
science and while simultaneously increasing researcher efficiency overall.

Because our goal at TetraScience is to effect industry-wide change, we have
intentionally built a team of passionately curious engineers of diverse
backgrounds who support science and value scientific advancement. As a result,
our team is an excellent counter-example to the claim made by Jeffery
Hammerbacher the founder of Cloudera when he said “The best minds of [our]
generation are thinking about how to make people click ads.” In a time when
aspects of common consumer technology has created problems like filter bubbles
and fake news, TetraScience empowers researchers to seek truth from fact.

We looking for a several roles in engineering: a Lead Backend Engineer, a Lead
DevOps Engineer and a Full-Stack engineer to join team who love to build, who
share our interest in facilitating scientific advancement, and who want to be
an early and significant contributor to such an ambitious and impactful
venture. See these and all of our available roles here:
[https://tetrascience.workable.com/](https://tetrascience.workable.com/) or
email me directly dmorgan[at]tetrascience[dot]com.

------
chondl
Finale Inventory | Software Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | REMOTE | Full time

Finale Inventory helps ecommerce sellers manage their operations efficiently.
We integrate with over 25 other systems (Amazon, eBay, Shopify, QuickBooks,
etc.) to give our customers a complete picture of their business.

We are a customer focused startup led by a founding team with decades of
experience building companies.

You will be joining a small engineering team with members located in both the
US and Europe. You will have personal responsibility for designing and
delivering features that delight customers and grow the business. Our
technology stack is predominantly JavaScript, using Node.js on the server and
React for the user interface. We are open to hiring people with various
experience levels.

Interested? Contact Chris Hondl, CTO/Co-founder, chris@finaleinventory.com

~~~
rolandblanton
Chondl!

------
joshfraser
0rigin ([http://www.0rigin.org](http://www.0rigin.org)) is a blockchain
project focused on building the sharing economy without intermediaries. We're
creating protocols to allow buyers and sellers of fractional usage assets and
services (think Airbnb, Getaround, Fiverr, Taskrabbit) to transact without
paying middlemen 20-30%.

We're experienced founders who have built and sold multiple businesses in the
past. 0rigin is the most ambitious idea we've tackled to date (hopefully on
the right side of crazy).

We currently have a working MVP built on Ethereum and IPFS. We're looking for
all sorts of people to join our team, whether you code in react, python or
solidity. We're a distributed team and open to remote.

Ping us at founders@0rigin.org if you're interested.

~~~
icahnvalyou
That's a cool blob, but maybe increase the contrast and do something to make
it less distracting from the content?

------
markoa
Semaphore | [https://semaphoreci.com](https://semaphoreci.com) | Engineering
and Design | REMOTE | Full-time

We're currently hiring a DevOps Engineer (for the Semaphore CI/CD platform),
Product Designer and Senior Rails Developer — see
[https://semaphoreci.com/about/careers](https://semaphoreci.com/about/careers).

At Semaphore, we're on a mission to help developers move faster. Our way is to
double down on great user experience and high performance, treat our customers
as we’d like to be treated, and make continuous delivery practices more
accessible to developers. We're bootstrapped, profitable, the team is ~20
people who love what they do. If you join you can make a big impact.

------
swiftgoose
HomeLight | Multiple Positions | San Francisco | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.homelight.com/careers](https://www.homelight.com/careers)

HomeLight is changing the face of real estate one homeowner at a time. We
empower consumers to use real agent performance data to make a more informed
choice on the biggest financial decision of their lives. Our proprietary,
machine learning algorithms analyze over 30 million transactions from 2
million agents to determine the best agents to meet clients' specific home
buying or selling needs.

We're hiring for the following roles:

\- Full Stack Engineers,

\- Software Engineers - Growth,

\- UI & Visual Designer.

Our Stack: Ruby on Rails, Heroku, Postgres, Redis, Ember

If you're interested email us at jobs@homelight.com with the subject line
beginning with "HN: "

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-
time

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.

Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing.

Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the backend, Backbone on the
frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile, and Python 3 for machine
learning.

To apply, contact us at talent@triggrhealth.com with a resume, why you are
interested in this position, why you want to be a part of solving this
problem, and a picture of your favorite dog or cat breed (bonus points if it’s
yours!).

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

We are a highly driven, mission-oriented team that enjoys working hard, has
fun together, and embraces quirkiness. At Triggr Health we value diversity and
endeavor to treat everyone with respect, no matter their age, gender, race,
ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or ideological preferences.

------
diamondheadtech
DiamondHead | Full-time Software Engineers / Project Manager | ONSITE | VISA |
Sapporo, Japan

Diamondhead powers a number of sites, stores, studios and technologies in
Japan. While we have offices across Japan, we are looking to expand our
developer office in Sapporo.

Relaxed working environment with fun loving people. Application page is in
Japanese, but English speaking candidates are more than welcomed.

Sapporo is the fifth largest city in Japan. Famous for good food, nature, and
winter sports.

* Application Developer - PHP & Laravel or Ruby & Rails/Sinatra or Rust

* Frontend Developer - ES6, Vue.js, CSS

* DevOps - AWS Stack, CloudFormation, Docker, Go, Kubernetes

Apply at ->
[http://diamondhead.jp/recruit/recruit_detail.php](http://diamondhead.jp/recruit/recruit_detail.php)

------
sinneduy
Gusto | Site Reliability Engineer/DevOps | San Francisco, CA | ON-SITE | Full-
time

Gusto is fundamentally changing how the world works by empowering everyone to
put people first. Gusto reimagines payroll, benefits, HR, and personal finance
by automating the most complicated, impersonal business tasks and making them
simple and delightful.

We're looking for two engineers to join our Site Reliability Team. As a
foundational member of the team you will have significant autonomy and
opportunity to shape the future architecture of our infrastructure. We work
and experiment with a variety of technologies including Kafka, Kubernetes,
Vault, and more. We also use chef, terraform, docker, AWS, packer and ruby
pretty heavily in our day to day.

email: dennis.yu@gusto.com

------
kspilot
TrustFlight | Birmingham, UK & Vancouver, BC (ONSITE) | Full Stack & iOS
Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

For more details, send us an email at: jobs@trustflight.io

------
kspilot
TrustFlight | Birmingham, UK & Vancouver, BC (ONSITE) | Full Stack & iOS
Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

Send us a message to find out more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
Hackathon1
Blue Owl, LLC | www.BlueOwl.xyz | San Francisco | Senior iOS Engineer |
200-280k

A million people a year die in car collisions around the world. That number
should be zero. You can help us create a new Insur-Tech company that uses the
latest technology and data science methods to save lives by preventing car
collisions before they happen.

To this end, we're seeking a talented iOS Engineer to join our mobile team
responsible for the architecture and development of our iOS application. Our
engineering team takes pride in writing practical, testable and maintainable
code. On the iOS team our language is Swift 3.

If this all sounds like a match for you and what you're up to, please email me
at Joel@BlueOwl.xyz. I’d love to hear from you!

------
kspilot
TrustFlight | Birmingham, UK & Vancouver, BC (ONSITE) | Full Stack & iOS
Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

Apply at: jobs@trustflight.io

------
frenchie4111
Dor Technologies | Full Stack Software Engineer | On-Site, Full-Time

Who we are: Dor Technologies is a retail analytics startup that helps
retailers of all sizes make better staffing, marketing, and operations
decisions based on their customer traffic. To do this we have engineered
cloud-connected foot traffic counters to collect data and an analytics
dashboard to allow customers to view and analyze that data.

Our Stack: NodeJS, React/Redux, SQL, AWS, Docker, Lambda

AngelList job listing: [https://angel.co/dor-technologies/jobs/223446-full-
stack-sof...](https://angel.co/dor-technologies/jobs/223446-full-stack-
software-engineer)

Email: mike[at]getdor.com

~~~
misthop
You will probably get more interest if you list your location since the job is
on-site.

------
peatmoss
Socrata | Engineers (all levels), Sales, Product Design, Data analysts |
Seattle & Washington D.C. | Full Time

My employer, Socrata, is a mission-driven company that provides a data
platform, products, and services for government transparency (feel good about
what you do!).

Engineers here also get to work in some cool stacks like Scala and Elixir
(stretch your brain!).

Apply here:
[https://careers.socrata.com/jobs/](https://careers.socrata.com/jobs/)

Or, if you have specific questions, feel free to message me and I'll try to
get you in contact with the right people. Employer has nice benefits, and a
mature, professional, and friendly culture.

------
kkireyev
At GYANT (gyant.com) we’re building an intelligent, empathetic medical
conversational AI that can ask you questions and give you a diagnosis and
personalized health advice when you're sick. Our mission is to revolutionize
access to and ease of medical diagnosis for millions of people around the
world. To date we have helped over a million users! We use Node.js/Python,
microservices, and lots of machine learning / NLP.

We are hiring a senior software engineer and senior data scientist. See:
[https://angel.co/gyant/jobs](https://angel.co/gyant/jobs) or email kirill
(at) gyant.com.

~~~
hansmeiser
Where is this based?

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developer, Lead Developer | Denver, CO | Full Time | On
Site & Travel | VISA transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

ABOUT US:

ThoughtWorks is a global software consultancy with a reputation for being
thought leaders in agile software delivery and a community of incredibly
passionate and diverse technologists. We work with the mission of using
technology to improve humanity and work with clients to solve some of their
toughest problems.

Each client we work with gives us a new perspective and a broad exposure to
different technologies, which leads to a pretty unlimited learning
environment. We are constantly questioning the status-quo, innovating, and
delivering. If you have a passion for exploring new technologies, chances are
you’ll fit right in.

Our developers have been contributing code to major organizations and open
source projects for over 25 years now. They’ve also been writing books,
speaking at conferences, and helping push software development forward --
changing companies and even industries along the way.

TECHNOLOGY:

The nature of consulting means that the languages we code in and technical
environments vary from project to project. ThoughtWorks looks for individuals
with expertise in multiple technologies, but most importantly, those who are
always willing to learn more. Keywords: java, ruby, javascript, c#, scala,
python, continuous integration (CI), continuous delivery (CD), infrastructure
as code (IaC), test driven development (TDD), agile, lean

AN IMPORTANT NOTE:

Projects are almost exclusively on customer site, so ThoughtWorkers should be
flexible and open to extensive travel. While we do work with clients in our
city, many of our consultants travel to other cities every week and fly home
for weekends.

APPLY:

Senior Developer:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/257322](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/257322)

Lead Developer:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/244948](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/244948)

------
ashcon
RentPath | Senior Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Full-Time | Onsite

React/Redux experience highly preferred!

We are a leading digital marketing solutions company that owns sites like
Rent.com and ApartmentGuide.com. You get the opportunity to work on a products
that serve over 12 million unique visitors a month, while joining a tight knit
engineering team. We are in the process of completing our move to continuous
deployment, we leverage micro-services, and invest heavily in creating
components that are reusable and provide a framework for our portfolio of
sites.

Feel free to reach out to me with any questions or to send over your resume.
azand@rentpath.com

------
swapniljavanjal
Looking for Internship/Co-op opportunity in New Jersey/New York area in
Software Industry.

I am currently pursuing Master's in New Jersey Institute of Technology
majoring in Computer Science with 4.0 GPA. I have worked for 3+ years of
Software Industry experience. I can work for 40 hours/week starting from
January - 2018. I have knowledge of C, C++, Java, Oracle, Testing and I am
interested to work as Java Developer, Web Developer, Software Testing(Manual +
Selenium), JavaScript. Please let me know, if you know or if you have any open
position. Email: swapnil.javanjal@gmail.com

~~~
A-K-
Hey Swapnil, did you get a lot of response from this post?

~~~
swapniljavanjal
No, not yet. I am still waiting with a lot of hopes.

------
mansandersson
NIBE | App Developer, Backend Developer, Embedded/Linux Developer, Frontend
Developer, Many More | Fort Wayne IN, Greenville IL, Oklahoma City OK,
Kasendorf Germany, Markaryd Sweden | ONSITE

NIBE is the global leader within indoor climate solutions with minimum impact
on the environment. Our solutions for heating, cooling, ventilation and hot
water clearly play an important part of building a more sustainable future.

We have formed a unique initiative with the purpose to create a separate
development team located in different areas of the world. It will serve the
entire group of companies within NIBE Climate Solutions, spanning over several
markets with a new platform for Internet of Things and Smart Home Systems. We
are calling for the brightest minds who share our commitment to work for a
more sustainable future—so that we together can push the boundaries of how to
utilize local energy sources in the most efficient ways possible to create a
comfortable indoor climate.

* Fort Wayne IN: [http://www.waterfurnace.com/careers/](http://www.waterfurnace.com/careers/)

* Greenville IL: [http://www.enertechgeo.com/careers/](http://www.enertechgeo.com/careers/)

* Other locations: [https://www.nibe.com/career/interest-form.html](https://www.nibe.com/career/interest-form.html)

------
_sy_
Instamotor | San Francisco, CA | Front-End / Full-Stack Engineer, Swift
Engineer, Kotlin Engineer, Elixir/Ruby Backend Engineer | Full-time, ONSITE |
www.instamotor.com

We are a car marketplace that combines vehicles and financial services all in
one place. We are backed by great investors and have a small & dynamic team.
Our frontend stack is react/redux/node, our iOS app is written using Swift and
react-native, our Android app is written in Kotlin, and our backend is
ruby+Elixir for micro services.

Email jobs@instamotor.com

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Senior Big Data/DevOps Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data
Scientist | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Open positions: 1) Senior Big Data/DevOps Engineer \- This is a hybrid role
where you'll be working on both the infrastructure side of things, as well as
big data development. Tech Stack: AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Scala/Java, Golang.

2) Full Stack Engineer \- Mainly using Javascript across the board to help
create web applications for our 3 million publishers, apps like our Reaction
Button: ([https://www.sharethis.com/platform/reaction-
buttons/](https://www.sharethis.com/platform/reaction-buttons/)). Tech Stack:
Javascript (React, Node.JS, etc.)

3) Senior/Principal Data Scientist \- Looking for a senior data scientist to
help us understand user behavior and user intent on a deeper level. Tech
Stack: Python, Scala, Spark.

ShareThis is a sharing intelligence startup that leverages our 3 million+
publishers' footprint to analyze user behavior and applies that understanding
to real-world applications. We transform real-time data insights from shared
engagements into actionable moments that deliver results for marketers and
publishers.

If you're interested in joining our efforts and exploring all the use cases of
activating social sharing data, email me directly at rana@sharethis.com with
Hacker News in the subject name.

------
davidsd
Caltech | Pasadena, CA | Open Source Software Engineer | ONSITE | VISA

The Simons Collaboration on the Nonperturbative Bootstrap
([http://bootstrapcollaboration.com](http://bootstrapcollaboration.com)) seeks
applicants for the position of Research Software Engineer. Our Collaboration
focuses on developing new computational techniques for studying and solving
nonperturbative quantum field theories based on high-precision convex
optimization.

You will: \- Collaborate with faculty and researchers to develop open-source
solutions for nonperturbative computations in quantum field theory; – Explore
applications of high-performance computing and GPUs to improve and scale our
current tools; – Assist researchers with optimizing, parallelizing,
distributing, and using shared software tools.

We are looking for a candidate with experience in (high-performance, open
source) numerical programming in C/C++/Python. Additional experience with
functional languages (e.g. Haskell or Mathematica) would be appreciated.

This is a one year term position, with the possibility of extension up to
three years. The position will be based at the Caltech campus in Pasadena, CA.

[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisiti...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/v2/viewRequisition?org=CALTECH&cws=37&rid=3271)

~~~
difforms
Hi David. This sounds incredibly interesting. Would there be possibility of a
collaboration with an FFRDC (the status of my current employer)? Of course it
seems onsite is preferred, but it is possible that a partnership could be
fruitful for both parties. My background is in mathematics, and I now do
software. There are available tools here as well such as supercomputing
facilities. Is there an e-mail contact I could send an e-mail to, or should I
just "apply" through the linked requisition for more follow-up? Thanks!

~~~
davidsd
Hi, I hadn't thought about the possibility, but I'd be happy to talk more
about it. Feel free to email me (dsd at caltech dot edu).

------
profsmallpine
AdvicePay | CTO | Bozeman, MT | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but REMOTE is an
option. | Golang stack

Check out [http://careers.advicepay.com/o/chief-technology-officer-
cto](http://careers.advicepay.com/o/chief-technology-officer-cto) for more
information. Here is a little more about us:

At AdvicePay, we are helping shape the future of financial planning because we
believe there is a more straight-forward way for consumers to get financial
advice. AdvicePay is the missing piece of the puzzle to bring real financial
planning to Americans. Historically financial planning advice was only
available to millionaires, however advisors have shifted focus to helping
people build wealth, instead of only those who have wealth. Those advisors
have bet with complicated compliance regulations have have hindered the
ability for advisors to work with these clients. AdvicePay is the first and
only way for financial planners to get paid in a compliant way on a monthly or
one-time basis by ACH or credit cards. We’re looking for a Chief Technology
Officer to help lead our team.

We are a small team, and we we work independently or together. You’ll have an
opportunity for autonomy, but there’s also opportunity to work with other team
members, share ideas, and grow together.

Feel free to email me (joe [at] advicepay [dot] com) if you have any questions
on the role or apply directly and our CEO will review your application. I am
an engineer on the project.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
mkohlmyr
SnapEngage | Front-End Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | fulltime | onsite

SnapEngage is looking for a front-end developer with at least 3 years of
professional experience. We have some great projects to work on for anyone who
is interested in working with React, Backbone or TypeScript. If you happen to
have some Java or Google Cloud experience, you'll be able to put that to use
as well.

If MutationObserver, the CSS Object Model or battling with asynchronous
TypeScript code sounds interesting, this might just be the position for you.
If you prefer to build user interfaces with modern JavaScript frameworks,
we've got that covered too!

SnapEngage has a lovely team, spread across two offices (Boulder, CO and
Berlin, DE) and the company offers some great perks, such as an annual team-
building trip (the last two were in Lisbon and Iceland), weekly german classes
in the office and the option to work Monday and Friday from home.

You _must_ be authorized to work in Berlin, Germany. That means to apply you
should be an EU citizen or already locally based. It may be possible to come
to an alternative arrangement for someone currently based in Boulder, CO.

[https://snapengage.com/careers/](https://snapengage.com/careers/)

This position is not yet advertised on the website, in the meantime you can
reach out to me directly at mikael.kohlmyr@snapengage.com with your CV or
specific questions.

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about music, home automation, media, Natural Language
Processing or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
karatcate
Karat is re-engineering the technical interview. We augment engineering
organizations by conducting the first-rounds of technical interviews on their
behalf. Our service saves material engineering time and drives a highly
responsive and consistent experience for candidates. Karat continuously
invests in cutting-edge interview methodologies with an aim of reducing bias
and letting candidates demonstrate their true ability.

We operate as strategic partners for engineering leaders at the world's
leading technology companies including Jet, MuleSoft, Roblox, Intuit, Ten-X,
Minted and many more. As the gold standard of technical interviewing, our
well-funded company is scaling quickly to meet our growing list of client's
needs. Come join us!

Product Manager: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/f97df2b1-fc3e-4566-8764-8eb7f9eac5f8)

Software Engineer: Seattle, WA (relocation offered)
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/586c77ea-5c3a-40e6-a940-f74ffeba7262)

Freelance Expert Interviewer: Remote - Flexible Hours- 10-40hrs a week
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86)

------
rahmaniacc
CourseHero ([https://coursehero.com](https://coursehero.com)) | Redwood City,
CA | ONSITE | Full-time | NLP Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer

Course Hero is changing education by building a global community of students,
the largest digital library of study materials, and innovative machine
learning technology to support both learning and teaching.

Our engineering teams release code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can embrace challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly. Our projects are big ­­- many terabytes of data and millions
of users around the world - ­­but our team is small, so you’ll see projects
from start to finish and work closely with product managers and designers to
ensure successful results.

We are looking for a Staff/Senior Machine learning engineer who can hit the
ground running and work on a lot of fun (and challenging) projects that range
from recommending relevant content to our users to extracting question/answer
pairs from documents. You’ll be a part of the engineering team at Course hero
and will ship products that are used by millions of users. We are a data
driven company and we are looking to disrupt the field of education and help
millions of students learn more effectively by leveraging machine learning and
AI.

Reach out to vaidy at coursehero if you are interested and please mention HN
in the subject!

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | [https://careers.fool.com/](https://careers.fool.com/) |
Full-Stack PHP Developer | Alexandria, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

As part of a company with a mission to help the world invest better, our small
team is accomplishing big goals across the globe in an entrepreneurial
environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative developer with
full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out our global
financial advice platform to scale well into the future. You’ll be innovating
around new features and helping us figure out what to work on next, as well as
being involved with day-to-day maintenance and upgrades to our current stack.
We are continuously challenged to deliver higher quality code and more
efficient solutions for quality member experiences.

It’s exciting, rewarding, and challenging work.

And in return, we’ll give you unlimited vacation (seriously, unlimited), a
standing or sitting desk, a jester cap, an open and fun office environment
chock full of brilliant colleagues, along with the autonomy to thrive and
define your own career path. (We’ll competitively pay you too.)

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

Please apply here:
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9](https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9)

------
brianchu
Cardiogram | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE: FULLTIME

Our mission is to reinvent preventive medicine using consumer wearables. Our
goal is for Cardiogram to be a “doctor” on your wrist that continuously
screens your health based on your exercise and wearable data.

We have an Apple Watch app and an Android Wear app that help users track their
heart rate and exercise, both built using React. We’re a small team funded by
a16z and we’ve scientifically validated our algorithms with UCSF
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/11/apples-watch-can-detect-
an...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/11/apples-watch-can-detect-an-abnormal-
heart-rhythm-with-97-accuracy-ucsf-study-says/)).

We’re looking for engineers wth 2-4+ years of frontend, mobile, UI, product
design, and/or product development experience to help us design and build out
our mobile apps. Our stack is React, Node.js, and Postgres. You’d be working
directly with our two founders and another engineer-designer. There is a ton
of exciting design and frontend work we need to do around helping our users
stay healthy, screening them for medical conditions, and providing them with
options for diagnosis and treatment. We have hundreds of thousands of daily
active users and our Apple Watch app has been featured by Apple in the past.
All the time we hear anecdotes from our users about how their cardiologist
recommended they use our app to track their heart rate.

Email me at brian@cardiogr.am.

------
matt-tallygo
TallyGo | Senior iOS Developer (who plays the theremin) | Los Angeles | Full
time | REMOTE OK | [http://tallygo.com](http://tallygo.com)

Ever been stuck in traffic and thought to yourself, "This totally blows." And
then you thought, "Now I'm so cranky I'm gonna need to play my theremin to
calm down." Well, now you have a chance to help theremin players everywhere
free themselves from all this GD traffic gridlock.

As a Senior iOS Developer at TallyGo, you will be part of a small, distributed
team of scientists and engineers working on the cutting edge of navigation,
route planning, and transportation science. Your job will be to help build out
the SDK and apps that brings our vision to life. We are creating robust
services that leverage sophisticated graph algorithms so that consumers and
businesses can steer clear of traffic, save time and money, and reduce
congestion on our roads. Bottom line: We're here to save people's sanity and
put them back in control.

Note: This job requires that you play the theremin in our polka metal band
called "Peekaboo Slugfest". (Not really, but wouldn't that be awesome!)

Full job post here: [https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5619-senior-ios-
developer-wh...](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/5619-senior-ios-developer-
who-plays)

------
ipince
Leanplum | Product Manager, Software Engineers (BE, Fullstack) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA sponsorship offered |
[https://www.leanplum.com](https://www.leanplum.com)

We're building a complete mobile marketing platform. You might've seen our
billboards on the 101 or bus stops around SF. In short, we help companies
engage with their mobile users. In practice, we let marketers create very
granularly targeted campaigns, and we handle the delivery, reporting, and
optimization for them (for example, think of a lifecycle campaign to prevent
churn, or a one-off campaign to send a discount to a specific set of users).

I lead the Data Platform team that serves as a foundation for user targeting,
analysis, optimizations. We ingest and process billions of events daily, and
have a lot of interesting infrastructure work happening. We are a midsize
company (~140 total, ~40 engineers), B2B, series C, with real sustainable
revenue, and growing very fast. My team is 5 people now and looking to grow to
7. I'm also happy to put you in touch with other teams within the company.

Apply with the link below and do send me a note to rodrigo at leanplum dot
com. (If you're applying for PM, just send me an email since we don't have a
job listing for that now). Job listing:
[https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=47...](https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=475396)

~~~
ipince
Updated listing for Backend Eng: [https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=80...](https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=808525)

Updated listing for PM: [https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=51...](https://www.leanplum.com/company/careers-
openings/?gh_jid=517823)

------
Matt-EYGigNow
EY (Ernst & Young) GigNow| Front End Developer| Remote (West Coast preferred,
open to MT/CT/ET)| 6 month contract, likely longer

GigNow is EY’s innovative approach to source, match and engage contractors to
opportunities within EY in the US (Ernst & Young LLP). Our new platform allows
you to access directly contract opportunities in the US by visiting
www.gignow.com to find a contractor assignment. We also have a dedicated
recruiting team that reviews every application and will reach out to you if
there is a good match to an opportunity.

We are looking for a Front End Developer to work on the GigNow Platform which
is acts as an Applicant Tracking System and applicant web portal. Ideal
candidate will have 6 or more overall years development experience (could be
mix of full stack or pure front end). Our application utilizes React.js and
the contractor needs to have used this library for at least 1 year with hands
on development. Full requirements here
[https://www.gignow.com/job_postings/5d94940c2dd046b0925d2ad7...](https://www.gignow.com/job_postings/5d94940c2dd046b0925d2ad7ceb8f3e8)

Our office is in Palo Alto, CA and remote work is acceptable. Ideally in
Pacific Time Zone but all of US is an acceptable location.

We are only able to work with individuals who are able to work directly with
us with no third party involved

If you are interested in learning more about the role, please contact me at
Matthew.D.Sciullo@ey.com

------
jonasrauber
Cyber Valley Unit for Artificial Intelligence | Tübingen, Germany | Full Time

We are looking for a Research Software Lead Engineer f/m.

The CyberValley initiative ([http://cyber-valley.de/](http://cyber-
valley.de/)) in Tübingen, Germany, brings together partners from science and
industry to create a world-leading center for research in intelligent systems
and to establish an ecosystem for startups in the field of machine learning
and Artificial Intelligence (AI). The CyberValley Unit for Artificial
Intelligence at the University of Tübingen aims at developing this
infrastructure in Tübingen in close collaboration with the Max Planck
Institute for Intelligent Systems. An important part of this infrastructure is
a central software development team that supports our research mission and
enables us to turn AI innovation into software for end-users.

We are looking for a talented software engineer to serve as head of the
software development team who shares our passion for Artificial Intelligence
(AI) and who wants to support our ambitious AI research agenda.

[https://www.uni-
tuebingen.de/universitaet/stellenangebote/ne...](https://www.uni-
tuebingen.de/universitaet/stellenangebote/newsfullview-
stellenangebote/article/research-software-lead-engineer-fm-100-up-
to-e-13-tv-l.html)

------
ajeezy
Telaria | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-Time Onsite |
[https://telaria.com](https://telaria.com)

At Telaria, we make the software premium publishers rely on to unlock the
fullest value of their video content. Our engineering team is a full stack
organization dedicated to working hard and having fun. The Product team hands
us the roadmap, and we make it happen from design to build to production to
keeping our revenue-critical systems up and running. We're close to the
customers and have the reward of seeing our work being used immediately. We
take pride in the reliability and scalability of our platform, as well as our
pace of implementation. We are a small and efficient team building out a
solution in a new space with lots of green field ahead of it.

We are looking for a Software Engineer (1-3 years experience) to help us build
tools and enhance our platform, which, processes 5+ billion events and
generates multiple TBs of data per day. Candidates should be passionate about
growing as an engineer, learning different technologies, contributing to the
full stack, and solving complex problems revolving around real-time
decisioning and large data systems.

Tech: Java, Javascript, Other scripting (python/perl/etc.), SQL, Solr, Big
Data technologies, and AWS tools (EC2, S3, RDS, Redshift, DynamoDB, EMR)

If interested, email areid [at] telaria.com

------
navahq
Nava | Infrastructure Engineers, Fullstack Software Engineers, Designers,
Product Managers, Project Managers, Program Managers | Washington DC, San
Francisco SF, New York NYC | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity +
benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with both the Department of Veterans Affairs and
Medicare. With the VA, we are working to modernize their appeals system,
making millions of veteran’s lives better through the process. Today, the
average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this. For Medicare, we are
designing and building the architecture for Medicare's historic transition
towards value-based care.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of diverse, empathetic
people with deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil
servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to
radically improve how our government serves its people, and we believe that
the services our government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel
the same way, we'd love to hear from you.

Learn more about working here and apply if you're interested:
[http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

------
capkutay
Striim ([https://striim.com](https://striim.com)) | Palo Alto Headquarters San
Francisco Bay Area | Full-Time | UI/UX Designer | Machine Learning Engineer |
Field Software Engineer | Remote or Onsite

Striim is an enterprise-grade real-time, streaming analytics product deployed
at some of the largest Fortune 100 companies, solving mission critical
problems.

We work with cutting edge big data analytics technologies and we're recognized
as one of the best places to work in the San Francisco Bay Area by multiple
publications[0].

Striim is hiring a UI/UX designer with a special interest in data products:
data visualization, data exploration, interactive analysis. The role includes
working with the product team to turn requirements into beautiful, detailed,
intuitive UX workflows for excellent UI engineering team to use as their blue
prints. You should have experience working on technical products that require
you to learn certain data concepts (SQL, visualization techniques, data
exploration techniques).

Please apply with our general application:

[http://www.striim.com/careers/](http://www.striim.com/careers/)

0: [http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-
ranked-1-to...](http://www.striim.com/blog/newsroom/press/striim-
ranked-1-to...).

~~~
jefozabuss
FYI The first link (https) is not working atm.

~~~
capkutay
Thanks just fixed it!

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Marylebone, London, UK |
ONSITE | Full time | £65k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and ML research team to turn
prototype trading models into production-ready systems, design and build the
tooling & frameworks to support strategy research and development as well as
architecting the high-level design of the strategy software to minimise
trading latency and scale effectively. Our ML stack is Python based and
communicates with our core infrastructure, written in Golang, by RPC. The
ideal candidate will have a strong software engineering background, with broad
experience across a range of topics related to general high performance
computing such as multi-threading, networking, profiling and optimisation. We
have an office dog, Minos. He's a beagle and rather cheeky. We can send you a
pic if you need it to help in your decision making process.

If you would like to learn more about the role please visit [https://longshot-
systems-ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/578496)

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk)

------
bennyjoseph
Allbirds (www.allbirds.com) | Several positions | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time, Onsite | Competitive Pay + Equity

At Allbirds, we’re on a mission to prove that comfort, good design and
sustainability don’t have to be mutually exclusive for shoes. We are building
out our technology team to tackle a variety of challenging problems as we try
to keep up with our explosive growth. As a direct-to-consumer product company
with a loyal customer base, we need your help to make our omni-channel mobile,
web, and retail experiences as delightful as our world-renowned shoes. We also
must turn our data into a strategic asset by significantly investing in our
data capabilities. If that sounds exciting, come join us! Here are our open
roles (click for more details):

Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack), Software Engineer Level 2 (Front End),
Senior Software Engineer (Front End), Staff Software Engineer (Front End),
Senior Software Engineer (Data), Staff Software Engineer (Data)

Benefits & Perks: - Bonuses - 401K match - Free lunch on Thursdays - Gym
membership (we take health seriously) - Free shoes - 40 hour weeks (we value
work/life balance) - Friendly and diverse startup atmosphere

If you are interested submit your resume to the job posts here:
[https://www.allbirds.com/pages/careers](https://www.allbirds.com/pages/careers).
It will come directly to me.

Cheers!

------
incrementalist
Citymapper | Android & iOS Mobile Engineers (all levels) | London | ONSITE,
VISA

Citymapper is the local transit app for breezing around the world's most
complicated cities. We do our own routing and interpretation of live &
disruption data to give users the most complete picture of how to get where
they're going, whether it's by bus, train, bike, cab, or all kinds of mix &
match combinations.

And now, when we find gaps in the transit networks, we're running services
ourselves to try and fill them; read about our Night Rider bus and Project
Black Bus on Medium:
[https://medium.com/citymapper](https://medium.com/citymapper)

So far, we've done a lot with a handful of mobile developers, but I'm hiring
several more iOS & Android engineers this year to help build ambitious new
features. (I wrote the original iOS app and now lead mobile engineering here.)

Please apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)
or mail me at joe at citymapper dot com if you want to learn more. We take
good people from all over—I'm a transplant from the US myself and enjoy London
life a lot more than the Bay Area FWIW.

P.S. we're also hiring for data science & general backend work, we do a lot of
heavy lifting on the backend in Python, Go, and C++

------
ryands
Grio | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME |
[http://grio.com/](http://grio.com/)

We're looking for another Mid/Sr. level Android developer, as well as some
frontend JS (esp. React) developers.

Grio is a San Francisco web and mobile app studio. We've been around for
almost 10 years and we're all about quality software, doing the right thing
for our clients, and maintaining a collaborative, fun community. We work on
both web and mobile software projects. The Grio office is located at the
corner of Montgomery and Market in downtown San Francisco. It's a very nice
space.

* Sr. Android Developer: [https://grio.workable.com/j/463C971812](https://grio.workable.com/j/463C971812)

* Android Developer: [https://grio.workable.com/j/51FB23B403](https://grio.workable.com/j/51FB23B403)

* Sr. Web Developer: [https://grio.workable.com/j/85C9859BFF](https://grio.workable.com/j/85C9859BFF)

* Web Developer: [https://grio.workable.com/j/0361548701](https://grio.workable.com/j/0361548701)

* All jobs: [https://grio.workable.com/](https://grio.workable.com/)

------
quadrature
Shopify | Developer | Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo, San Francisco |
FULL-TIME ONSITE REMOTE VISA INTERNSHIP|
[http://shopify.com](http://shopify.com)

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store. We build solutions that empower merchants no matter what their size is.
Our product help merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic. We're always working
on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their audience and
help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is built in Ruby on Rails
running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Mysql and Redis. Our data
infrastructure uses Kafka, HDFS, Zookeeper and we use PySpark and Sklearn for
our data modeling and machine learning tasks. If you're interested in building
tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a look at who we are and what we're
doing

\- blog: [https://engineering.shopify.com/](https://engineering.shopify.com/)

\- github: [https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify)

\- job postings: [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)

~~~
zeusk
The job postings doesn't have any developer internships; where do we apply?

------
cpdomina
Stardog | Machine Learning Software Engineer, Senior Distributed Database
Engineer, Senior Front End Engineer | Arlington, VA, Boston, MA, or REMOTE |
[http://stardog.com](http://stardog.com)

Stardog is the world's leading Knowledge Graph platform for the Enterprise. It
lets you query, search, and analyze enterprise data, wherever it is, using
scalable, cutting-edge Knowledge Graph technology.

We're hiring:

Machine Learning Software Engineer - NLP, Deep Learning, Probabilistic
Graphical Models -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADE5xM-
iO78R0)

Senior Distributed Database Engineer - Graph Algorithms, Distributed Indexes,
Query Evaluation -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADFXxl_TzfdQ3)

Senior Front End Engineer - Javascript, Node, React -
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/stardogcom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADLp3i7wjV-
Gv)

------
amlau
Jellyfish | Software Engineers (ML experience a plus) | Boston, MA | Full-Time
| ONSITE

ABOUT JELLYFISH Jellyfish is an small, early-stage venture-funded startup
creating a platform that will change the way software development happens.
We're looking for a full-stack engineer and a backend architect to join our
5-person founding team here in Boston, MA. At this time we aren't prepared to
offer H1B/Visa sponsorship or remote work.

JOB DESCRIPTION Currently, we are working closely with our customers to
rapidly prototype, build, and refine the Jellyfish platform. We are using a
Django stack (Python 3, Django, Postgres) hosted on AWS, so experience with
these technologies is a plus. We are also seeking to augment the team with
someone with substantial experience with toolkits like scikit-learn.

ABOUT YOU Ideal candidates will have two or more years experience building
software and a bachelor's degree in a computer-science-adjacent field. We will
also consider equivalent experience in lieu of a degree. Familiarity with
building and bringing software to market is a huge plus. As we are an early-
stage startup there is the standard caveat: we're working quite hard to
quickly bring this to market, so there will be a non-zero amount of
unpredictability. The flip side of that is, of course, the opportunity to join
an early-stage startup working on an interesting idea.

TECH STACK Python (Django, NumPy), PostgreSQL, AWS, Nginx

COMPENSATION Competitive salary plus equity grant Email to jobs [at] jelly.ai

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE | REMOTE

Python/Django / Ruby/Rails Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
ebounty
Alexa Science | Data Scientist | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE, FULL TIME As a Sr.
Data Scientist in our Applied Modeling and Data Science team, you will be
responsible for data-driven improvements and evaluation for our spoken
language understanding models. Your work will directly impact our customers in
the form of products and services that make use of speech and language
technology. The Alexa Science and Machine Learning team made the magic of
Alexa possible, but that was just the beginning. Our goal is to make voice
interfaces ubiquitous and as natural as speaking to a human. We have a
relentless focus on the customer experience and customer feedback. We use many
real-world data sources including customer interactions and a variety of
techniques like highly scalable deep learning. Learning at this massive scale
requires new research and development.

Experience in Perl, Python, or another scripting language; command line usage
· Track record of diving into data to discover hidden patterns and of
conducting error/deviation analysis · High-level knowledge of various machine
learning techniques and key parameters that affect their performance · Ability
to develop experimental and analytic plans for data modeling processes, use of
strong baselines, ability to accurately determine cause and effect relations ·
Understanding of relevant statistical measures such as confidence intervals,
significance of error measurements, development and evaluation data sets, etc.

Alexa Science is a small team in Cambridge, MA (next to MIT) please reach out
if you would like to learn more! Cheers, Emma ebbounty@amazon.com

------
revx
Managed by Q | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers, Engineering Interns |
NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.managedbyq.com/careers](https://www.managedbyq.com/careers)

Managed by Q is on a mission to make the world work better. The tools we’re
building enable office teams to seamlessly run their workspaces while also
empowering service providers and small businesses to flourish.

We are building a platform to help office managers run their offices
seamlessly, to allow vendors to fulfill requests with ease, and to enable our
employees to work more efficiently. We have a problem-solving culture that is
based on making an impact instead of hitting arbitrary deadlines.

We take a generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart engineers who
are problem solvers and passionate about their craft - Doesn’t matter what
language, just a focus on writing well-designed code (our stack is JavaScript,
Python, MySQL, and PostgreSQL)

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions! On a personal note, it's a really fun team
to work for that values empathy and personal growth. Additionally, the company
is actually transparent, ethical, and solid.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html)

~~~
eat_veggies
Are you considering high schoolers (I will be a college freshman next school
year)? I have internship experience with a stack similar to yours and I can
email you with details if you'd like.

~~~
revx
Hi! Definitely send your resume and cover letter along and we'll take a look.

------
paupino_masano
Xero | Senior Software Engineer, Android Engineer, iOS Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE [https://xero.com](https://xero.com)

We’re one of the fastest growing SaaS companies in the world. We are the
leader in beautiful small business accounting and productivity software –
complete with payroll, inventory and more. And we combine the dynamic pace of
a startup with the security of $375M in funding.

We offer a competitive salary, shares in the company and a great office
environment including endless ping pong matches, impromptu happy hours, and a
killer roof deck overlooking the stunning San Francisco Bay.

We're looking to build out our team of .NET, Android and iOS engineers to work
on fun and innovative new products in the exciting world of FinTech. Find out
more about these open positions on our careers site:

* Senior Software Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTDK5fw5&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oTDK5fw5&s=Hacker_News)

* Android Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe8k5fwv&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oe8k5fwv&s=Hacker_News)

* iOS Engineer: [https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ok8M4fw2&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ok8M4fw2&s=Hacker_News)

------
cataflam
EHDA | Software Engineer, QA, Devops | Paris, France | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full-
time

Euler Hermes Digital Agency (EHDA) [https://ehda.co](https://ehda.co)

We are a small innovation team, backed by Euler Hermes, the world leader in
trade credit insurance. We try to bring together its expertise and extensive
database with the mindset of a software company to develop new products in a
digital world. We think there is currently a massive untapped opportunity to
seize, in a vast but complex and strongly regulated market, and we believe we
are uniquely positioned to capture it.

Our main product at the moment is a REST(-ish) API, allowing other platforms
to include our insurance product. Think travel insurance tickbox, but for the
risk of not getting your invoice paid on time. It is developed in C#/.NET and
hosted on Azure. We also have some systems on AWS, and upcoming products,
tools or test suites developed in Python and JavaScript.

We already have multiple customers in production and are scaling up. The team
working on these products is still quite small (around 10 people), so your
exact role will depend more on your abilities than a rigid description.
Overall, we need software, QA and devops engineers.

We try our best to maintain a fantastic team in a diverse, welcoming and
relaxed work environment. We offer competitive salaries, depending on profile,
education, experience.

If you are interested, please reach out to sami (at) ehda.co (CTO) with your
resume.

------
JulesRosser
Ostmodern | Android Developer / Senior Android Developer | Shoreditch, London,
UK | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | [https://ostmodern.co.uk/](https://ostmodern.co.uk/)

Ostmodern are digital product designers and content delivery experts
specialising in video-centred products. Since 2006, we’ve produced some
stunning, massively popular digital video products for our clients.

We're looking for Android Developers to join our existing team and help us
develop and oversee the implementation and delivery of our products. You will
come from a background where you have developed a number of applications, and
worked within teams of developers. Ideally you will be opinionated in your
tastes as to how you approach problems, but also open to ideas and have a
pragmatic streak that helps deliver them.

All of our current & future projects are built with Kotlin, RxJava, Dagger 2 &
Retrofit, so we would prefer a candidate who has experience with these
frameworks.

Job descriptions:

\- Android Developer:
[https://ostmodern.workable.com/j/8FF14ABE01](https://ostmodern.workable.com/j/8FF14ABE01)

\- Senior Android Developer (Fixed Term Contract):
[https://ostmodern.workable.com/j/6D33B92619](https://ostmodern.workable.com/j/6D33B92619)

------
gossnj
Superpedestrian | Cambridge/Boston, MA | full time, onsite

We're looking for several web software engineers. Come help make cycling a
compelling and fun alternative to your car! We’re working on a variety of
software products to support the Copenhagen Wheel (check us out at
[https://superpedestrian.com](https://superpedestrian.com)) and making riding
more fun!

Positions:

\- Senior Fullstack Developer:
[http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/QcihblhuGi/Senio...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/QcihblhuGi/Senior-
Fullstack-Developer?source=hn)

\- Ruby on Rails/Ecomm Web Developer:
[http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wasxtI/Ruby-
On-R...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/wasxtI/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer?source=hn)

\- IT Associate: [http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/z62osHPyAK/IT-
As...](http://superpedestrian.applytojob.com/apply/z62osHPyAK/IT-Associate-
Customer-Support?source=hn)

\- Other positions here
[https://superpedestrian.com/careers](https://superpedestrian.com/careers)

Feel free to send me any questions directly (goss at superpedestrian).

------
kristenatmodus
Modus Create | Front End Engineers ReactJS and Angular, Back End Engineer PHP,
Sr. Engineer/Architect, DevOps, QA Automation | Remote | Full-Time Contract

Modus Create is a Product Studio offering consulting services and SaaS
products for strategic planning, design and and execution of web-based and
mobile products. If you thrive in an independent, distributed environment and
you’ve got the chops and want to ditch the cubicle, apply to the best lean
startup development team on the planet.

Please follow the links below for full job descriptions and to apply.

Front End Engineer Angular/Ionic -
[http://bit.ly/2ilkliv](http://bit.ly/2ilkliv) Front End Engineer ReactJS -
[http://bit.ly/2ykEVdL](http://bit.ly/2ykEVdL) Senior Engineer/Architect
ReactJS - [http://bit.ly/2ilkGBN](http://bit.ly/2ilkGBN) Back End Engineer PHP
/ Laravel - [http://bit.ly/2znZ7M1](http://bit.ly/2znZ7M1) Senior DevOps
Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2hueZBJ](http://bit.ly/2hueZBJ) QA Automation
Engineer - [http://bit.ly/2zXHgrl](http://bit.ly/2zXHgrl)

------
aaronsnoswell
Boeing Research & Technology | Multiple positions | Brisbane, Australia |
ONSITE | Au Citizens Only

Interested in building the future of aerospace? Come join the leading internal
VR development team for The Boeing Company, based in Brisbane Australia.
Develop software that will be used to train the next generation of Pilots and
Astronauts. Currently hiring for multiple positions.

\- Computational Geometry Research Engineer:
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/34722911?type=standard&userquery...](https://www.seek.com.au/job/34722911?type=standard&userqueryid=191f7a47a058516384d7f94c7ea431ba-4215261)
\- Software Engineer:
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/34685662?type=standard&userquery...](https://www.seek.com.au/job/34685662?type=standard&userqueryid=191f7a47a058516384d7f94c7ea431ba-4215261)
\- 3D Artist:
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/34724717?type=standard&userquery...](https://www.seek.com.au/job/34724717?type=standard&userqueryid=d5b10d557a52ed2af334812abb964241-4302663)

Applicants must be Australian citizens to meet defence security requirements.
Boeing is an Equal Opportunity Employer.

I can answer some questions via twitter (my handle is my HN username).

------
mightybyte
Takt | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE preferred, but
REMOTE is an option for senior candidates.

Check out [http://takt.com/careers](http://takt.com/careers) for more
information. Here is the DevOps Engineer job description:

Takt is seeking DevOps Engineers to support the development of our flagship
product. Our platform learns and adapts to people's preferences, habits, and
feedback—orchestrating highly relevant experiences that are truly unique to
each person. Our vision will change the way people engage with their favorite
brands across multiple industries, be it retail, finance, or healthcare.

As one of the first DevOps Engineers at Takt, you will be able to contribute
to a large scale environment and an early stage infrastructure in addition to
influencing our culture and processes which we operate. You will capture the
entire stack as code and provide tools and solutions that facilitate the
release, maintenance, and monitoring of the platform. You will be working on a
cross-functional team and collaborating closely with Engineers, Data
Scientists, and Product Managers. As an early member of the DevOps team, you
will help us build a culture and practice that leads improved product quality,
cohesive collaboration, and integration between Operation and Development.

------
cloverbrad
Clover Health | Data Scientist | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, onsite

Clover is building the next generation of health insurance by using data to
drive improvements in our members' health. Clover's Data Science team is
charged with leveraging our data — our most important asset — to generate
value for our members. From understanding how the member experience impacts
clinical outcomes to making our home visits more efficient and effective, our
team pushes out insights central to executing on our core mission. And our
impact is tremendous: you'll be able to point to one of our members and say,
"I helped make that person's life better."

We’re looking for Data Scientists to help us build a revolutionary new health
care company.

As a Data Scientist, you will:

* Partner with Product and Clinical teams to define criteria and measure success of new initiatives.

* Empower our operations staff to understand relevant data, and how it should impact their decisions.

* Build models, tools and validation processes that help Clover translate insights into action at scale.

* Determine priorities by estimating the potential impact of projects.

* Acquire and bring structure to data so that it can be used in our reports and data apps.

Apply here: [https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/job-
opening?gh_jid=...](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/job-
opening?gh_jid=807006)

------
locnguyen
DataScience.com | Sr Software Engineer, QA Engineer, Implementation Engineer |
Los Angeles, CA | Onsite

We use a lot of different technologies to build our product. The top level
ones include Docker, Go, NodeJS, React, Relay, and GraphQL.

From our website, [https://www.datascience.com](https://www.datascience.com):

"Our enterprise data science platform brings together best-in-class tools,
infrastructure, and expertise in a modern, full-service offering. With the
DataScience.com Platform, data scientists can explore varied data sources,
build models and algorithms, and seamlessly deploy work throughout their
entire organization. Our data science platform allows any data science team —
regardless of tech stack or level of engineering support — to deliver value at
scale."

Sr Software Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437972498](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437972498)

QA Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/407272627](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/407272627)

Implementation Engineer (requires travel):
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437973320](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437973320)

------
ceocoder
Sojern | Site Reliability Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.sojern.com/careers/](https://www.sojern.com/careers/)

Role:

Be one of the founding engineers on our Site Reliability Engineering team,
establish best practices and shape the SRE culture at Sojern, and work in
close collaboration with SWEs.

Tech stack - Go, Python, GCP, GKE, RabbitMQ, Jenkins, BigQuery and more

Sojern | Data Science (multiple roles - see jobscore) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.sojern.com/careers/](https://www.sojern.com/careers/)

Sojern’s traveler profiles contain glimpses into the human decision-making
process regarding travel. The scope is immense, and the potential questions
endless. We need talented people to help explore the data, identify the
important patterns, and communicate these insights to the team.

Apply: via JobScore, and drop me a line at,

    
    
        echo 'dhaivat DOT pandit AT-SYMBOL sojern DOT com' | sed 's/ DOT /./g' | sed 's/ AT-SYMBOL /@/g' 
    

p.s. we are hiring for other positions as well, see
[https://www.sojern.com/careers/](https://www.sojern.com/careers/) for all
open positions and locations.

------
akbarnur
TradeRev | iOS, Android, any JVM language developer | On-site | Full time |
Toronto

TradeRev built innovative solution that connects auto dealers all over Canada
and United States with a goal of moving wholesale inventory quicker, easier
(outside of traditional auction houses), and more efficiently (from the
comfort of your own dealership). We’ve recently been acquired by KAR Auction
Services ([https://goo.gl/qDZgFT](https://goo.gl/qDZgFT)) and are scaling up
our team to bring innovative solutions to the market faster. Checkout
[http://work.traderev.com/](http://work.traderev.com/)

The link above has all the openings we’re currently hiring, but I am the
hiring manager for data science team and am looking specifically for
experienced mobile developers on both Android and iOS and developers with
experience in JVM languages, i.e. Java, Kotlin, Scala etc. Interest in Machine
Learning is a must. Practical experience with TensorFlow, CoreML, OpenCV,
training and deployment of ML models is big bonus. The job is to bring
research projects from our Research and Innovation team to real products not
only within TradeRev but also across other subsidiaries of KAR. If interested
in data science openings please email me directly.

------
julia_emotech
Emotech Ltd | QA Engineer | London, UK | Permanent | Competitive salary +
equity | Sponsor Visa

Emotech Ltd ([https://www.heyolly.com/](https://www.heyolly.com/)) is a
London-based AI startup & top 14 in Europe.

We aim to improve the relationship between human and technology with 4 CES
Awards Winner, Olly.

We are looking for QA Engineers to join our team in London.

    
    
      Requirements：
    
       * Minimum 2 years of product testing experience in industry
    
       * Deep knowledge of testing frameworks running in Python and Shell scripting in Linux environment
    
       * Great understanding of TDD and BDD, unit tests, end-to-end tests
    
       * AWS, Embedded system is a plus
    
       * Experience with design and execution of test plans
    
       * Troubleshooting skills and attention to detail
    
       * Ability and willingness to conduct manual tests
    
      Responsibilities：
    
       * Will work in an Agile/Scrum environment to deliver high-quality test platforms against aggressive schedules
    
       * Collaborate closely with development, research and design team to build best test scenarios
    
       * Produce and maintain test automation artifacts
    
       * Product testing, test automation, manual test, analysis of errors on production systems, bug replication, testing and approval of new functionalities
    
       * Develop test scripts to automate test for the services under the control environment
    
       * Presentation and validation of the results, tracking progress and improvements of the services
    

If you are interested, please reach out to us at careers@emotech.co or
julia@emotech.co

------
adam-_-
Adzuna | London, UK | ONSITE | Competitive Salary + Equity

Software Engineers.

Come and help us make job search better for our global audience of job
seekers. We mix machine learning, search technology, web crawling and more to
build our websites and apps.

Our technology stack includes: Perl (web apps), ReactJS (frontend), Python & R
(data-science and machine learning), Ruby (chef - server automation) as well
as MySQL, Solr, ELK, Git, AWS, RabbitMQ, Gearman etc.

Adzuna is a search engine for jobs used by over 10 million visitors per month
that aims to list every job, everywhere. We search thousands of websites so
our users don’t have to, bringing together millions of ads in one place.

By providing smarter search options and powerful data about the job market, as
well as unique tools like ValueMyCV, we give jobseekers the information they
need to take control of their careers.

Adzuna launched in the UK in July 2011 and now operates in 16 countries. We
have a great, international team, top class investors, recently won an award
for best crowdfunding round of the year, and have been recognised as one of
the government’s Future Fifty and Sunday Times Tech Track 100 fastest-growing
tech companies in Britain.

For more information, send an email to adam {at} adzuna.com or see
[https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna](https://www.adzuna.co.uk/search?q=adzuna)

------
ngtvspc
SimpleLegal (YCS13) | API Engineer, Python Engineers, Customer Success
Managers | Mountain View, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE,
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

SimpleLegal is YC-backed, enterprise SaaS startup run by second-time founders
in Mountain View, CA. We are the software platform for the in-house legal
department. Sales has Salesforce. Marketing has HubSpot. Legal has
SimpleLegal.

Our stack: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, React, JQuery, Postgres.

API Engineer: Mid to senior engineer with experience working/designing APIs
(experience with Python and Django REST Framework a plus).

Python Engineers: Mid to senior Python engineers. Experience with larger
codebases, spanning multiple related products. Experience with Django is
great. Looking for people to shape best practices and engineering standards as
we grow the team.

Customer Success Managers (CSMs): Our CSMs are the first level of
communication to customers in need of support. The CSMs analyze issues logged
by customers, leverage product expertise and share best practices to help
establish our place at the top of the legal technology space.

Also hiring in many other customer facing roles: Sales Development,
Implementation, and Customer Support. More Info, jobs and application:
[https://www.simplelegal.com/careers](https://www.simplelegal.com/careers)

(Disclaimer: I'm an engineer at SimpleLegal)

------
ka_pow
EMPATICA ~ Senior iOS Dev / Fullstack Engineer / FW Engineer ~ MILAN, ITALY ~
FULL TIME ~ ONSITE ~ [https://www.empatica.com](https://www.empatica.com)

Empatica has provided the first beautifully designed, affordable, and medical
quality wearable that uses advanced machine learning analytics to detect and
alert seizures in real-time. It is linked to the wearer’s mobile device with a
Bluetooth® connection and the mobile App sends an alert notification to
designated caregivers. Our Hardware, our Software, our Work - helps saves
lives.

We're looking for:

* Senior iOS Dev: Objective-C and/or Swift ~ Agile ~ Passionate about UX ~ strong responsive development: we want our users to love to use the App ~ Appium testing suite ~ Management of highly functioning teams ~ High calibre work ethic + standards

* Fullstack Engineer: Javascript, HTML5 and CSS3 ~ AngularJS or ReactJS ~ Backend development of applications in GO ~ Solid knowledge across multiple browsers/devices ~ Maintaining + refactoring complex web applications ~ High performance in fast paced startup environment ~ Agile ~ Collaborative + Independent Team player

* FW Engineer: RTOS ~ Bluetooth ~ Bootloaders ~ AFE Management ~ I2C, SPI, UART, Power/Data/Memory Management ~ Debugging ~ Communication Protocols ~ Functional Testing Prod ~ You will have full autonomy and freedom to create and design the best engineering solution that fits our needs and schedule.

If you are interested please email: ka@empatica.com

------
jacksonh
Juvo, Inc. | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Juvo builds financial services for millions of underbanked people around the
world. We partner with mobile operators in emerging markets to provide mobile
shop and lending applications for prepaid cell phone users on the carrier's
network. When users purchase or borrow mobile credit, they build up their
financial history, improve their Juvo credit score, and unlock access to
higher value products in our marketplace. Juvo recently completed a $40
million Series B funding round with funding from top-tier VCs including NEA,
Wing Venture, and Freestyle Capital.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails (Backend), Java (Android), Swift (iOS),
Python, Java & Apache Spark (Data). We are deployed globally in Amazon Web
Services, with an infrastructure managed by Terraform, Ansible, and
Kubernetes.

Here are a couple featured job openings we are especially excited about:

Senior Android Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437909498](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/437909498)

Senior Software Engineer - Data:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/442039024](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/442039024)

We have lots of other openings in engineering and devops. Have a look at our
jobs page to find out more! [https://juvo.com/join-our-
team/](https://juvo.com/join-our-team/)

------
flexys
Flexys | Software Engineers (various) | Bristol, UK | Full Time | ONSITE |
([https://www.flexys.co.uk/careers](https://www.flexys.co.uk/careers))

We're a recently funded early stage business who just won our first customer.
We develop credit management software to help large organisations who extend
credit. Our aim is help lenders move from a confrontational approach to a
collaborative one by enabling sustainable and affordable financial
arrangements, treating vulnerable customers fairly, and applying some smart
optimisations using ML tools.

Our products are written in Scala, using Akka Http and Cassandra at the back
end, and Angular at the front end. We're looking for people with skills in
functional programming and reactive design to help us build and deliver the
product range. We have a variety of technical roles available (ML research,
Front End, Back End, DevOps, Delivery) with salaries up to £60k available at
the most experienced level.

We're also interested in hearing from Marketing people, ideally with
experience in marketing software in financial services, who are motivated to
build a brand from the ground up.

Our benefits package includes 30 days annual leave plus public holidays,
medical and life cover, full sick and maternity/paternity pay, 5% contributory
pension and a personal development budget to spend how you see fit.

If any of the above interests you (and you're eligible to work in the UK and
are not a recruitment agent) we'd love to hear from you at
careers@flexys.co.uk

------
Ridecell2016
Ridecell(YC W12) is hiring Software Engineers for Autonomous Driving
Team(Auro)

[https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018](https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018)

About us:

Auro ( www.auro.ai ), is now the Autonomous Driving Division of Ridecell.
While Auro shines in autonomous driving technology, Ridecell has a rich
experience in operations and management of large fleets of vehicles at scale.
We are together pushing for the widespread adoption of autonomous mobility
with our self driving shuttles and end to end mobility service platform. We
are looking for passionate autonomous vehicle engineers and roboticists to
join us in this exciting journey.

Why us:

You will get first hand experience in the design and development of an L4
autonomous vehicle from Day 1. We are striving to build the best MVP for the
autonomous vehicle industry, and we have made our first strides already by
deploying our vehicles in the real world.

Product and Technology Videos: [https://goo.gl/pnLyBo](https://goo.gl/pnLyBo)

Requirements:

C++, ROS, proven experience in autonomous driving software stack related to
perception, navigation or localization

Apply at:
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018](https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018)

------
tapanjk
RedMart | Tech Lead / Senior Software Engineer / Front End Developer / Senior
Android Developer | Full Time | Onsite | Bangalore / Singapore

RedMart [1] is a tech and logistics company that does grocery retail in
Singapore. We have software development teams in Singapore and Bangalore, and
we are hiring for a number of positions at both locations.

Our Tech Stack: Microservices written in Scala or Java using Play Framework
and Akka; AngularJS for web apps; MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Cassandra for storage;
AWS infrastructure, with HAProxy, Nginx, Redis; Chef deployments; GitHub,
Travis CI and JIRA for development tools; testing with JUnit, ScalaTest,
FrisbyJS, Calabash and Selenium; AWS Kinesis, Spark and AWS Redshift for our
data infrastructure.

We are looking for engineers with:

\- Perseverance. Building a great company that customers love is hard work.
Many challenges await and we are looking for team members we can count on when
things get tough.

\- Impact. We are results oriented. We value people who focus on the right
things and get them done.

\- Customer focus. Everything we do starts from our customers -- external and
internal.

\- Passion and aptitude for solving difficult problems with technology.

\- Excellent verbal and written communication skills.

Please send your resume to tapan.karecha [at] redmart.com

[1] [https://about.redmart.com/](https://about.redmart.com/)

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Captain401 is a Y Combinator-backed company that offers an easy and affordable
401(k) retirement plan for the modern workforce. We've built an automated,
paperless 401(k) that makes it possible for small and medium-sized businesses
to offer a 401(k) benefit to their employees -- something that only 14% of
them are able to do today. In doing so, we're empowering businesses of any
size to safeguard the financial futures of their employees.

We’re also backed by top Silicon Valley investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Content Marketing Manager

* Sales Operations Manager

* Office Manager

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
brendon_okc
OkCupid | Engineering Manager, Software Engineer, Data Engineer | New York
City | ONSITE | [https://www.okcupid.com/about](https://www.okcupid.com/about)

OkCupid is an online dating site helping people make millions of connections
every week and we're hiring across multiple engineering teams! Our engineering
teams are very small, which means that each engineer has the opportunity to
own major components of our tech stack and have real input and influence on
product design. We're hiring for the following positions:

    
    
        * Engineering Manager - Android         https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/744848
        * Software Engineer II - Android        https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/883784
        * Senior Software Engineer - Backend    https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/744850
        * Senior Software Engineer - iOS        https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/850831
        * Data Engineer                         https://boards.greenhouse.io/okcupid/jobs/826459
    

Feel free to email me at brendon+hn [at] okcupid [dot] com with any questions,
or apply via the links above!

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Data Engineer |Boston, Ma. |ONSITE | Full-
Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications. Write clean, maintainable
performance code ensuring data is flowing smoothly between source and
destination. Comfortable transforming, normalizing and merging multiple
sources of data in both batch and streaming environments. Build pipelines that
feed data scientists with data: Develop and manage extraction tools, wrap the
data, and send it forward in the data pipeline. Correct, transform and enrich
the data. Quickly and efficiently load bulk data. Work tightly with the
broader data science and software teams to identify the path to a successful
product Expert knowledge of Python. Expert knowledge of database software (SQL
+ variants, MongoDB) and distributed computing (i.e. Hadoop, Spark) are
strongly preferred. Familiarity with Node.js, Flask, Express, micro services
with containers, and .NET are strong pluses. You can email directly or apply
online: [https://clindatsci.com/platform-
developer-1](https://clindatsci.com/platform-developer-1)

------
owenconti
ICE Health Systems | Calgary, AB | Full Time, Onsite |
[http://icehealthsystems.com/](http://icehealthsystems.com/)

ICE Health Systems is a software company committed to developing innovative
technologies for the healthcare community in order to improve the way
healthcare is delivered.

ICE Health Systems initially began as Patient Education software, and has
since, expanded its suite of products to include a cloud based, electronic
health record system, ICE 5, and an online learning and content management
system, ATLAS.

In order to create an effective solution for healthcare providers, we firmly
believe that experts in the healthcare communities should be involved in the
conceptual development and tangible end product. ICE Health Systems turns to
trusted advisors for intellectual contributions to create truly unique systems
created for healthcare professionals, by healthcare professionals.

Stack: Java (Spring), Hibernate, MySQL, BackboneJS, ReactJS, Redux, TeamCity,
BitBucket

Position(s): We are looking to hire two Web Application Developers to add to
our development team.

Job posting: [http://icehealthsystems.com/web-application-
developer](http://icehealthsystems.com/web-application-developer)

Contact me directly if you are interested, oconti at icehealthsystems.com.

------
siyinghz
Escher Reality
([http://www.escherreality.com/](http://www.escherreality.com/)) | Software
Engineering or Computer Vision or Robotics | SF, Bay Area | Full time

At Escher Reality (YC S17), we are building the backend for Augmented Reality
that manages the digital copy of the real world. We provide APIs and backend
services that enable persistent and multi-user AR experiences, so developers
don't have to worry about AR data or session management. We are connecting AR
worlds and bringing them to the real world.

We are a group of interesting and unique people solving some of the hardest
problems in AR. These extend beyond the scope of Stack Overflow questions –
and we love it. We are fairly small at the moment, so you'll have a chance to
play an important role to shape our culture and product.

We work at the bleeding edge of technology. We tackle everything from highly
performant computer vision algorithms on mobile devices to reliable and fast
cloud services that manage AR data and sessions

Our stack:

\- Core algorithms in C++ cross-compiled for Android, iOS, and Unity, so we
also do work in Objective-C, Swift, Java, and C#

\- Our backend is in Java, C++, ZeroMQ, Redis, Cassandra deployed on AWS.

If you are interested e-mail us: jobs@escherreality.com and tell us about
yourself and side projects you've worked on.

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | Site Reliability Engineer | Full Time | Onsite in London or
Remote in EU | [https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably realtime, and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering team. Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones
which are live rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at
rest.

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems in a truly distributed and peer-to-peer messaging system, then you'll
fit right in. To get a taster for the types of things we talk about each day
read [https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-...](https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-f6c1d921acf8)

As a Senior Engineer in our Site Reliability Engineering team, you’ll build
solutions to enhance availability, performance and stability of the Ably
platform as well as developing new network services whilst automating away
repetitive work.

Find out more and apply at [http://jobs.ably.io/o/senior-site-reliability-
engineer-remot...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/senior-site-reliability-engineer-
remote-london)

------
emilsit
Toast | Full time onsite | Boston, MA and Dublin, Ireland

Open roles: Sr. Full Stack Engineers, Sr. Front End Engineer, Team Lead,
Engineering Manager, Sr. DevOps Engineer

Toast’s all in one restaurant management platform helps cafes, bars, food
trucks and restaurants operate more efficiently, and connect with their
customer base effectively. Toast uses cloud back-end services to support a
powerful and easy to use Android-based Point of Sale application. Toasters are
passionate about how to help our customers grow their businesses, and how to
provide a best in class product experience.

We’re growing fast and are adding engineers to our team who will: — Ship code
every day in our microservices to constantly improve the product for our
customer base. — Deal with issues of: data synchronization online and offline
across multiple independent backends; multiple, differing hardware
implementations; and complex concurrency and memory management.

Apply:
[https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/#openings](https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/#openings)
Contact us for more info: amimms@toasttab.com More info:
[https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/](https://careers.toasttab.com/engineering/)

------
slsii
Eden Health | New York, NY | Onsite | Full time | Senior Software Engineers

[https://edenhealth.com](https://edenhealth.com)

Eden Health is a private doctor's office, 24/7 telemedicine, and insurance
navigation built into one simple platform. We work with companies to simplify
the healthcare experience of their employees and reduce insurance premiums.

We're looking for senior engineers who are interested in joining a small team
(with big ambitions) to help build our product from the ground up.

Our challenges to solve: \- Make care more accessible through telehealth [0]
\- Deal with and scale a large volume of patient-clinician messages \-
Streamline clinician workflows so that they can focus on their patients rather
than billing and admin tasks \- Collecting and analyzing clinical and
financial data to lower costs for patients and companies

You will: \- Have flexibility and control over our tech stack \- Work closely
with our doctors, mid-level providers, patients, and founding team to develop
our software products \- Have a direct impact on the health and happiness of
our patients and their families

Current tech stack: React Native, Clojure

Email scott@edenhealth.com

Ctrl-f: JavaScript, NYC, iOS, Android, mobile, healthcare, health, functional,
LISP

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eden-
health/id1201859973](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/eden-health/id1201859973)

------
stacyatdomino
Domino Data Lab | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
www.dominodatalab.com

Domino has an ambitious vision for data science. Our platform helps data
science teams accelerate research, increase collaboration, and rapidly deploy
predictive models. Our customers are the most sophisticated analytical
organizations in the world, including Monsanto, Allstate, and Instacart.
Backed by Sequoia Capital, Zetta Venture Partners, Bloomberg Beta, and In-Q-
Tel, we are at the epicenter of the data science revolution, helping companies
build better cars, develop more effective medicine, or simply recommend the
best song to play next.

If you’re a full-lifecycle, full-stack software engineer with serious tech
chops, we have these exciting challenges for you to tackle: \- Job
distribution \- Cluster management and orchestration \- Asynchronous web
development \- Cybersecurity \- Diverse deployments: cloud, bare-metal, and
hybrid \- Best-of-breed data science tools and platforms Our stack is
Scala/Java, Play, lots of Docker, MongoDB, and React. Ideally, we’d like
someone who’s comfortable with these technologies, but we’re always excited to
meet great engineers who can quickly learn new technologies. If you are
interested in learning more, check out www.dominodatalab.com/careers.

------
thisduck
Financeit | Software Developer, Frontend Developer, Product Manager, UX
Designer | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE | Full-time

Financeit is one of Canada's leading fintechs. We're primarily focussed on the
home improvement industry – making the billions spent on home renovation
purchases every year affordable.

We are located in the heart of Toronto’s vibrant Entertainment District,
within easy reach of TTC subway and streetcar access. Our office is spacious
and bright, in a modern loft style. We don’t worry too much about titles, and
our doors are never closed because we don’t really have any doors.

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, Ember.js, MySQL, Elasticsearch
and Redis.

Software Developer |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/software_developer](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/software_developer)

Frontend Developer |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/front_end_developer](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/front_end_developer)

Product Manager |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/product_manager](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/product_manager)

UX Designer |
[https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/ux_designer](https://www.financeit.io/ca/en/careers/ux_designer)

------
bweber
Windfall Data | Data Scientist (Governance) | SF (Onsite) | $100k - $130k |
0.05% - 0.2%

At Windfall, we're trying to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. Data governance is key to this mission, ensuring that we have high-
quality data throughout our pipeline.

Job Page: [https://angel.co/windfall-data/jobs/295441-data-scientist-
go...](https://angel.co/windfall-data/jobs/295441-data-scientist-governance)

------
cpeel
Spaceflight Industries | Software Development Engineer in Test | Herndon VA |
ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://www.spaceflightindustries.com](http://www.spaceflightindustries.com)

BlackSky, a service of Spaceflight Industries, is a geospatial intelligence
solutions provider that enables organizations to task, collect, and transform
data from earth observation, global sensor networks, mobile devices, and
social media to deliver on-demand insights about places, events, and assets
that are critical to their operations.

BlackSky is seeking a Platform Software Development Engineer in Test who will
work closely with our platform development team on our industry-leading-web-
based satellite imaging and analytics platform. You will work with developers
and other testers to validate all aspects of our imaging and analytics
platforms. This include UX testing, feature validation, API-level unit
testing, integration testing, and scale & performance testing. While some of
this work will be manual, the focus will be on writing and running automated
tests and integrating those into an automated regression suite. You will work
closely with our DevOps team as we drive the organization to a true continuous
integration model.

Want to work on software used to task satellites in space? This is the team
for you!

* Stack: Java, JavaScript (Angular, React/Redux), Python, AWS, Travis, CircleCI, Selenium

[https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=...](https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=45)

------
TimnaClimaCell
ClimaCell Inc.| Boston | ONSITE | DevOps Engineer | Senior FS Developer
[https://www.climacell.co/careers/](https://www.climacell.co/careers/)

+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+_+

We analyze wireless communications to extract weather data for state-of-the-
art weather prediction. To do this, we process massive amounts of data in real
time, at an order of magnitude higher spatial and temporal resolution than is
possible with competing technologies.

===================================================

++Senior DevOps Engineer++

What it Takes: At least 2 years of industry experience: \- Cloud platforms
architecture (AWS/GCP) \- Large-scale data processing platforms (Apache Spark,
Hadoop) \- Linux and shell \- Automating deployment, continuous delivery,
continuous integration (Jenkins, Ansible), virtualization and containers
(Docker, Kubernetes, Vagrant) \- Knowledge of Node.Js, Python, MongoDB

===================================================

++FULL STACK SOFTWARE DEVELOPER++

You are a creative engineer that knows how to build amazing features and own
the APIs and tools that power our web applications.

~ _~Apply on our
website:[https://www.climacell.co/careers/](https://www.climacell.co/careers/)
or send your resume to jobs@climacell.co~_~

------
jvaill
Dooly - Vancouver, BC, Canada

We're building a note taking app for sales folks. Take notes in Dooly, we
update Salesforce for you, and we surface information in the moment to close
deals.

Check out our website: [https://www.dooly.ai](https://www.dooly.ai)

CRM is broken. You pay a lot of money for the software, then you hire an
administrator, and then no one puts the data in because it's not helping them
do what they were hired for: to sell. We're on a mission to fix that.

We've spent the last year building a foundation and obsessing on early
customers.. we're now seeing the fruits of that. Our customers tell us that
they love and couldn't live without Dooly, including some well-known valley
brands that we're excited to have using. New deals are coming in on an almost
weekly basis. Now we're ramping up to deliver knowledge in the moment and help
our customers be the smartest people in their meetings.

We're a small, super-passionate team and we're looking to bring onboard a
third well-rounded engineer. Our stack is es6/react/redux on the frontend and
rails on the backend.

Everyone here is passionate about design and bringing consumer-grade product
to the enterprise.

Send me an email if you're in Vancouver or if anything caught your attention!

-> justin@dooly.ai

------
ff7f00
Braintree | Infrastructure Security Engineer | Chicago, San Francisco | ONSITE
VISA
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=75...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/braintree/jobs/757900?gh_jid=757900#.WZsFFpOGPUI)

Braintree lets you move money from one place to another safely and securely.
Every time you pay for an Uber ride, book a stay through Airbnb, or pay with
PayPal when you check out online, you’re probably using our product. It sounds
complex (and it is), but we make it so simple you can’t tell we’re there.

We solve world-scale problems and provide opportunities to match. We build
diverse teams that recognize our strengths and allow us to work on our
weaknesses. You bring skills and a relentless focus on the customer, and we’ll
provide the support you need to do the best work of your life.

We’re looking for security engineers to help us secure the billions of
transactions that make it through our gateway each year. At Braintree,
security means you get to support every facet of the business and dive deep
into the complex plumbing that is required to move money. This includes some
interesting engineering challenges with hands on coding, code review, and
architecture/design review.

------
fabian_minodes
Minodes ([https://www.minodes.com/](https://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin,
Germany (ONSITE) | full-time & interns | Visa | Software/Data Engineers

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin, we provide (offline) retailers innovative solutions to understand
their business better, enhance their customers' in-store shopping experience,
and bridge the gap between online and offline.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of our sensors installed in
our customers' retail stores around the world and a server infrastructure to
manage these sensors and to process the terabytes of data that they are
producing. Our tech stack consists of Python (and Golang) for data processing
and analysis, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We work, learn and
develop while having lots of fun on the way. We're also happy to help with
visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:

Data Engineer: [https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/26155](https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/26155)

Backend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/6481](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/6481)

Frontend Developer: [https://minodes-
jobs.personio.de/job/15440](https://minodes-jobs.personio.de/job/15440)

No recruiters please.

------
rajivm
SOXHUB | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time | Salary & Equity |
[https://www.soxhub.com/](https://www.soxhub.com/)

SOXHUB is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS platform. We are
making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit teams and
business process owners. We began in Sarbanes-Oxley (SOX) compliance,
targeting large enterprises, but have began broadening to other markets. If
you're interested in working at a fast growing company building enterprise
software that is loved by its users, please get in touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Kubernetes experts
      - Security experts
      - C# / Desktop developers
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@soxhub.com or apply at
[https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Senior Frontend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Frontend Engineering Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Mobile Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Backend Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Business Development Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

~~~
tienthanh8490
I could not find the description for Senior Backend Engineer position on the
website. Could you update the site or post it here ? Thanks.

------
fasteddie
HoneyBook | San Francisco, CA and Tel-Aviv, Israel | ONSITE

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals. We have a
workflow product that members love, and now we're working on building the
network and marketplace on top. The team is great and the work is challenging,
and although we're growing fast, it remains feeling small because we take care
to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular, React

Info: [https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Eddie, on one of our development teams: eddie a t honeybook ,
com

Some key roles we're looking to fill (but there are plenty more!):

-Business Data Analyst (SF):

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/750812](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/750812)

-Full Stack Engineer (SF):

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/903332#.WfpPuRNS...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/903332#.WfpPuRNSzBI)

Also plenty on the sales, finance, and operations side too.

\-- [1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-netw...).

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE in U.S. OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 800+ employees (166 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Perl Software Engineer (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Java Software Engineer (Austin, Santa Monica)
      - Data Engineer ETL (Santa Monica)
      - DevOps Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - QA Automation Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Senior IT Systems Administrator (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
nworbrecneps
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or Fall/Spring/Summer Interns | On-site San
Francisco (relocation provided), remote an option w/experience |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a profitable fast-growing startup looking for all types of engineers:
full-stack, backend, site reliability, data, machine learning.

Mixmax is the future of email and external communications. Just like you use
Slack to talk within your team, you use Mixmax to talk to people outside of
your team. Primarily, we help sales and recruiting teams achieve more and with
greater consistency by automating their most common workflows and integrating
with their existing toolchain - Gmail, Inbox, Salesforce, Slack, text
messaging and more.

You'll work on a modern cloud-based web app built on universal/isomorphic
Javascript using open source technologies, including: React, Node, Mongo,
Elasticsearch, Electron (more: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Check out our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

------
ppcsf
GetSwift | Melbourne (AU), New York | ONSITE | FULLTIME

GetSwift is a software company that aims to optimize last-mile delivery. We
are well-funded (recently closed a $24M round) and listed on the ASX in 2016.
Our software is used in 65 countries and across 60+ industries, and our
clients include companies like Pizza Hut, Little Caesars Pizza, Lion Nathan,
Commonwealth Bank of Australia, Mitre10, Just Eat, and Red Rooster.

As an early-stage employee, you'll have a big impact on the architecture of
our product, which includes vehicle routing & dispatching, data analytics/
modelling, and complex SPAs. Our stack is varied and includes .NET, Go, Java,
Python, Typescript, React, AWS, Kafka, Kubernetes, and Haskell. We hiring at
all levels of the stack, but we'd be particularly interested in full-stack
engineers. The only real requirement is that you're self- motivated and able
to learn quickly, but there's bonus points for:

• The ability to code in a variety of languages

• Devops, containers, Kubernetes, aws

• Familiarity with any part of our stack

Our interview process consists of a short code test and a technical interview.
After that, we'll be in touch within about a week.

Email me (joash at getswift dot co), prefixing the subject with "HN:". Include
anything you think will show off your skills!

------
eldod
Streamroot.io | Backend & System Engineers | Paris, FRANCE | Full-time, on-
site At Streamroot, we’re working to overcome one of the biggest challenges
facing the internet today: the explosion of video traffic. Our goal is to
redesign the way we deliver video online, to create more robust, cost-
effective infrastructures, and to touch millions of internet users by bringing
quality video to every corner of the world. With a hybrid peer-to-peer
accelerated solution to video streaming, Streamroot helps VoD platforms and
live broadcasters improve quality of service, scale to growing audiences and
cut their bandwidth costs by up to 70%.

* QA & Releases Engineer: [https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/qa-release-engineer/](https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/qa-release-engineer/)

* Product Owner - SDKs: [https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/product-owner-compatibility/](https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/product-owner-compatibility/)

* Senior Front-end Engineer: [https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/senior-front-end-developer/](https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/senior-front-end-developer/)

* Media SDK Engineer: [https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/media-sdk-engineer/](https://www.streamroot.io/jobs/media-sdk-engineer/)

and more on:
[https://www.streamroot.io/careers/](https://www.streamroot.io/careers/)

------
whalesalad
FarmLogs (YC '12) | Senior Backend Engineer | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE &
CONTRACT | farmlogs.com/jobs

FarmLogs is on a mission to invent the future of farming. We're transforming
the oldest and most significant industry in the world from gut instinct to
data science. Our platform already exposes critical operational insights to 1
of every 3 farms in the U.S. and our users absolutely love us.

As a senior member of our backend team, you will be designing and building
API's that connect farmers to a wide range of data sets - precipitation, heat,
satellite image, soil, telematics, seed and fertilizer data, financial data
and much more. You will collaborate with our with sales, marketing and data
science to engineer problems into solutions to increase profitability and
yield for a farmer.

Must Have's:

\- 6+ Years Professional Engineering Experience

\- Proficient in Python + Postgres. Familiarity with Clojure is nice.

-You enjoy writing clean, testable and modular software.

\- You're pragmatic, keep it simple, and know how to choose the right tool for
the job.

Apply at [https://farmlogs.com/jobs/senior-backend-
engineer-(regular-o...](https://farmlogs.com/jobs/senior-backend-
engineer-\(regular-or-contract\)/?gh_jid=883565)

Reach out to mwhalen at farmlogs.com with questions.

------
cpeel
Spaceflight Industries | Software Program Manager | Seattle WA | ONSITE |
Full-time |
[http://www.spaceflightindustries.com](http://www.spaceflightindustries.com)

BlackSky, a service of Spaceflight Industries, provides geospatial
intelligence solutions which democratize access to space information through
low cost and availability so customers can observe, analyze, and act on data
from earth observation satellites, global sensor networks, mobile devices, and
social media to take immediate action on humanitarian efforts, illegal
activity, natural disasters, and business operations.

BlackSky is looking for a Software Program Manager to join our space
operations engineering team to help build the distributed system that
automatically commands the BlackSky satellite constellation via an
international ground station network. This position guides the development
team and works across the company to improve our satellite system.

We're looking for _software_ program managers -- no aerospace experience
necessary!

[https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=...](https://spaceflightindustries.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=42)

------
jakubk
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company. We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & Node.js.

We have a number of offices in Europe, and are focusing on London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at jakub.kadlubiec@skyscanner.net if you want me to
refer you, and/or have questions. Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation /
visa assistance for senior roles.

------
sgt
Mezzanine | Product Developer | Cape Town/Stellenbosch, South Africa | Full-
Time | ONSITE

We deliver mobile-enabled solutions to companies doing business in Africa.
With an estimated 800 million mobile subscribers in Africa, we view mobile
technology as a major enabler for economic growth.

Our solutions cut costs, increases efficiency, improves risk management and
provides unrivaled access to users across the continent. Mezzanine works with
mobile network companies to provide solutions across multiple industries, with
our main focus being Healthcare, Agriculture and Education.

Our platform is a centralized mobile and enterprise service environment that
enables our clients with the deployment of vertical specific (e.g. health,
agriculture, education) solutions. Once a solution is deployed on the platform
authorized users can securely access it via the web (HTML5), a native
application on a mobile phone, USSD or SMS. Our aim is to decrease the cost of
delivering; and increase efficiency and accessibility to business services
across Africa.

Our tech stack is a mixture of JavaScript and our own Helium DSL (Domain
Specific Language). We are also Java lovers and use Python quite a bit
internally. PostgreSQL is our favorite database.

Right now we are looking for people at a junior to intermediate skill level.
We are not so concerned with your formal credentials, but rather your
attitude, willingness to learn new technologies and work ethic. Note that we
do allow some REMOTE days during the week, but you'll need to come into the
office a couple days a week.

Let me know if you are interested - tk(at)mezzanineware(dot)com

~~~
misthop
Please don't put remote in the title if all you mean is work from home local
to the office. That is not a remote position

~~~
sgt
Fixed - thanks!

------
jeffkeeling
UI/UX Designer | HigherMe (YC W2015 & 43North 2016) |
[https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA, Buffalo, NY, San
Francisco, CA | REMOTE/ONSITE | Full-time

HigherMe is removing the grind of finding and staffing hourly jobs. Job-
seekers only have to fill out one application for thousands of jobs positions.
They don’t even have to apply for jobs themselves as employers can reach out
instead. Our platform helps both sides in this process with features like
text-to-apply and job interview scheduling while employers can easily keep
track of applicants all the way to the on-boarding process.

We're looking for a designer who is able to handle both the UI and UX side of
things. This position would involve crafting marketing materials, landing
pages, and app flow. The designer will end up dictating a huge portion of our
site's look, feel, and branding.

We’ll start the interview process with a phone interview followed by video
interviews with other relevant members of the team. Apply on Angelist:
[https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-
designer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/235708-ui-ux-designer)

------
chauzer
Betterment | Software Engineer (Fullstack, Backend, Mobile, SRE) | NYC |
Onsite | Fulltime | [http://www.betterment.com](http://www.betterment.com)

Betterment is the largest independent online financial advisor with more than
$11 billion in assets under management. The service is designed to help
increase customers’ long-term returns and lower taxes for retirement planning,
building wealth, and other financial goals. Betterment takes advanced
investment strategies and uses technology to deliver them to more than 250,000
customers across its three business lines: direct-to-consumer, Betterment for
Advisors, and Betterment for Business.

Our engineering interview process:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

We're hiring for a variety of roles including Backend, Full Stack, Mobile, and
Site Reliability Engineering.

More details and to apply, please see:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

------
managerbyday
DataStax | OpsCenter Developer (2 positions) | REMOTE |
[https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers...](https://datastax.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/DataStaxCareers/job/Anywhere---United-States/OpsCenter-Developer_1175)

OpsCenter is the tool of choice for anyone using DataStax Enterprise, based on
Apache Cassandra. Its web-based architecture is designed to improve admin
productivity in areas including monitoring and advanced task automation,
whether your cluster has 10 nodes or 1,000 nodes.

We’re interested in bringing on another couple of developers for our team,
focused mostly on back-end development with Java and Clojure. Some job
requirements / nice to haves: \- Experience with distributed systems, and
developing software which utilizes the inherent strengths and challenges of
distributed systems. \- Experience with Java, the JVM, and the entire Java
development ecosystem (build tools, CI systems, etc) \- Distributed consensus
and coordination - understanding systems such as Zookeeper and etcd and their
applications, Paxos, Raft, CRDTs \- HTTP and REST - familiarity with DNS, HTTP
verbs, response codes, caching, and compression

------
shapeshed
Clearmatics | Software Engineers | London | On-site or remote

Clearmatics ([https://www.clearmatics.com](https://www.clearmatics.com)) is an
established blockchain R&D company in London, UK. We have good ties to the
Open Source / Ethereum community, our Lead Engineer works closely with the
Ethereum Foundation, and the company is an EEA Member.

We're looking to hire multiple senior engineers to expand our team. Our stack
is Ethereum-like so familiarity and passion with the space is key. We are
looking for people who are not afraid of unknowns and enjoy working with
others to problem solve and break new ground. You should have more than a
passing interest in the Ethereum or cryptocurrency space, with contributions
to Open Source Projects being a distinct plus. You should be able to reason
about technical problems, argue thoughtfully and contribute in a team setting.

We have a lot of hard problems to solve. If you'd like to make significant
contributions to the blockchain ecosystem and think you are a match then we'd
love to hear from you!

[https://clearmatics.workable.com/j/649B4309C7](https://clearmatics.workable.com/j/649B4309C7)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Full-time (ONSITE) |
[https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for generalist engineers across multiple positions,
including both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes
Python, Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3
visualizations to low-level bioinformatics algorithms.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-
stac...](https://onecodex.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-full-stack)

------
paulieontech
Secret Escapes | London, Bristol, Berlin | on site | full time |
[https://www.secretescapes.com](https://www.secretescapes.com)

Secret Escapes is a Index Ventures and Google Ventures backed startup and is
the UK's biggest members-only website offering flash sales on luxury travel
within the UK and around the world. We negotiate amazing deals and exclusive
discounts for our members.

Travel is - and should be - exciting, and booking a holiday or hotel should be
a great experience. That's what we set out to achieve, and it's the philosophy
that drives us on. We want to inspire the world to escape, and we do so with
strong imagery, stylish writing, sought-after destinations and unbeatable
prices.

Apply if you are looking for a fast paced, entrepreneurial environment where
self-starters have an opportunity to make a huge impact in one of the
internet's fastest growing categories. We're a dedicated and passionate team
who work hard to make things happen. You won't find us standing on ceremony or
worrying about corporate red tape (we're fresh out of that stuff).

[http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-
design/](http://careers.secretescapes.com/team/technology-and-design/)

See more: Platform Engineer:
[http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=844943](http://careers.secretescapes.com/job/?job_id=844943)

[https://www.secretescapes.com](https://www.secretescapes.com)

------
rhc2104
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, NYC, Seattle, Austin, London,
Dublin, Tokyo, Seoul, Hong Kong | Onsite

Solutions Engineers at Facebook spend roughly half their time working with
product engineering teams and writing production code. The other half of their
time is spent working directly with partners to develop and execute their
Facebook technology strategy.

We find that this setup is great for engineers that want to spend more time on
the business side of things or have more people interaction while still being
hands on with code.

This allows large advertisers to work directly with people at Facebook that
have a knowledge of the ads codebase, and Solutions Engineers can implement
great suggestions made by partners.

More about the role is available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-
engineering-...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/solutions-engineering-
at-facebook) .

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engin...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/search/?q=solutions%20engineer)
.

Facebook | Solutions Engineering Manager | Paris | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team in Paris. You would support a distributed team, so some travel
would be required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management,
with the other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We are looking for someone fluent in French.

------
osmihi
Kipsu | Senior Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time

[http://kipsu.io/3gB](http://kipsu.io/3gB)

Kipsu is a six-year old, bootstrapped software company whose messaging tools
keep personal connections at the heart of service. We're hiring driven,
curious developers with 3 - 5 years of experience to become a vital part of
our engineering team of 10 and help us build the next phase of our industry-
leading software platform.

What to expect:

• Design systems, select technologies, drive meaningful changes, and help
shape the culture as a key player on our team.

• Embrace DevOps not just as jargon but as a philosophy.

• A culture of learning and take a “no fear” attitude toward solving
interesting problems.

• Blameless sprint retrospectives with a focus on experimentation and
continuous improvement.

• Plenty of opportunities for leadership from day one as we scale.

• Reliance on OO principles and solid coding practices. Our stack includes
apps and services in PHP, Javascript / Node.js, Go, Python, and Swift.

Our team members are given the trust and license to excel at their jobs, and
are supported along the way to continuously grow.

If you’re interested in learning more from our VP of Talent, we welcome you to
text us at (612) 400-7222, email us at resume@kipsu.com, or to view our full
job description at [http://kipsu.io/3gB](http://kipsu.io/3gB) and apply.
Either way, a human will get back to you!

------
chmille4
Frameshift Genomics | Full Stack Web Developers | Boston, MA

Frameshift Genomics ([http://frameshift.io](http://frameshift.io)) is hiring
full-stack web developers to work on the iobio project
([http://iobio.io](http://iobio.io)), building a real­-time genomics
visualization and analysis platform.

We need help creating web applications with functionality ranging from
visualizing terabytes of biological data to fine grained interrogation of
disease­ causing mutations. To support these apps, we are looking to create
systems that will analyze and search huge amounts of genomic data, support our
visualization and collaboration needs, and provide a robust API. Our
technology stack is postgres, node, and vue.js.

The successful applicant will be involved in both designing and building these
systems and apps and will also help with our goal of simplifying genomic
analysis in order to move toward precision medicine.

Remuneration will include both a competitive salary and stock in Frameshift
Genomics. Contact us at cmiller@frameshift.io

Required Skills \- JavaScript proficient \- Experience building web
applications \- Can work effectively in a team environment

Desirable Skills \- Database Experience, especially with scaling postgres \-
Experience building commercial grade web applications \- Genomics/Biology
experience \- Web security experience \- Javascript client framework
experience (e.g. React, Vue) \- Node.js \- Security, data access control and
authentication experience

Compensation \- Competitive Salary \- Stock

~~~
harrygeez
Do you sponsor visa?

------
traskjd
Raygun | Full Stack Developer | Wellington, New Zealand | Full Time

At Raygun we build tools for engineering teams that care about creating great
software. We track software errors, end user performance, deployment quality
and more. We help tens of thousands of developers build better quality
software every day, across all stacks and platforms.

You can apply here: [https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302](https://raygun-
engineering.workable.com/jobs/252302) Company here:
[https://raygun.com](https://raygun.com)

Our stack is heavily .NET based (both full .NET & .NET Core on Linux) however
we're looking for a broad set of language experiences. We leverage PGSQL,
MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis.

The role is based in New Zealand, and have worked in helping folks move there
(though we also have offices in Seattle, WA, and are open to having
engineering talent there also - most of the engineering is done in New Zealand
however :-).

Our challenges are genuinely dealing with a lot of data, building tools that
devs & ops folks love and making everything fast. We process billions of
events an hour and are facing some really interesting challenges :)

------
entrecs
Entre Computer Services | Full Stack Developer | Rochester, New York

Entre Computer Services (www.entrecs.com) has several openings for a Full
Stack Developer. Entre provides a fast-paced team-oriented environment. We
follow the Agile methodology and use JIRA for issue tracking and Git for
source control. We develop using modern Continuous Integration and Deployment
practices.

We take on a large variety of work including web applications, web sites and
mobile/desktop apps. We also have a ping pong table which can be a great way
to get the creative juices flowing when working on a challenging programming
problem!

The ideal candidate is detailed oriented and is as comfortable on the front
end as they are the on back end. They thrive in a team environment and have
experience building single-page applications and multi-page web applications.

Required Skills: 2+ years of experience in the following areas: \- ASP .NET -
.NET MVC / WebAPI - HTML5/CSS3 - JavaScript - SQL Server - IoC / DI frameworks

2+ years experience in at least one of the following JavaScript frameworks: \-
Angular - Backbone - Ember - Knockout - React

To Apply: \- Email resume and cover letter to quiz@entrecs.com \- The subject
of your email should start with the phrase "HN Full-Stack Developer:"

------
kmax12
Feature Labs, Inc. | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site |
[http://www.featurelabs.com](http://www.featurelabs.com)

Feature Labs builds automation technology for developing predictive models.
With our tools, users can discover the most predictive patterns in behavioral
and transactional datasets to accelerate the data science process.

We’re growing our technical team with engineers interested in pushing the
boundaries of data science automation. In this role, you have the opportunity
to define and implement big data systems while collaborating with our top
notch engineering team and grow into a leadership position within our team.

Currently, our stack is mostly Python on the backend (pandas, django,
sklearn), React for the front end, and AWS and docker for deployment. Above
all, we prioritize the ability to choose the right approach to solve a
problem. Our first product, Featuretools, is available as an open source
python library here: [https://featuretools.com](https://featuretools.com).

Apply at
[https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers](https://www.featurelabs.com/company#careers)

------
mars
Admetrics | Python Developer | Frankfurt, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE | VISA
sponsorship | [http://www.admetrics.io](http://www.admetrics.io)

At admetrics we build products which enable our clients to gain superior data-
driven insights by providing better data through cutting-edge analytics
technology. Our analytics platform and data is already being used by global
leaders in online advertising. We're a small, specialized team working from
Frankfurt/Germany and Zürich/Switzerland and we plan to continue expanding
organically. With over a decade of experience in web engineering we aren't
exactly a startup - but still kind of operate that way. We like small and
agile. We like hands on, dynamic and up, close and personal.

Job listings:

* Python Developer (Senior): [http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer](http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer)

* Python Developer (Junior): [http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_juni...](http://www.admetrics.io/en/career_job/:python_developer_junior)

------
rahmaniacc
CourseHero ([https://coursehero.com](https://coursehero.com)) | Redwood City,
CA | ONSITE | Full-time | NLP Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer

Course Hero is changing education by building a global community of students,
the largest digital library of study materials, and innovative machine
learning technology to support both learning and teaching.

Our engineering teams release code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can embrace challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly. Our projects are big ­­- many terabytes of data and millions
of users around the world - ­­but our team is small, so you’ll see projects
from start to finish and work closely with product managers and designers to
ensure successful results.

We are looking for a Staff/Senior Machine learning engineer who can hit the
ground running and work on a lot of fun (and challenging) projects that range
from recommending relevant content to our users to extracting question/answer
pair from documents. You’ll be a part of the engineering team at Course hero
and will ship products that are used by millions of users. We are a data
driven company and we are looking to disrupt the field of education and help
millions of students learn more effectively by leveraging machine learning and
AI. We are looking for people with experience in building machine learning
pipelines and algorithms, expert coding skills in python, scala or an
equivalent language. We deal with a lot of documents (text data), so relevant
experience with Natural language processing is preferred.

Reach out to vaidy at coursehero if you are interested and mention HN in the
subject!

------
coris47
Alteryx (Promote Team, formerly Yhat - YC W2015) | Multiple Positions | On-
site or remote | Broomfield or NYC

We're looking for an engineer to help us build an end-to-end data science
system for developing, deploying and managing predictive models and real-time
decision APIs. We need someone who can take features from start to finish.
This might mean building a new UI interaction with JavaScript, solving new
architectural problems, or writing some bash scripts. In other words, you're
an engineer who can quickly turn ideas into living, breathing, production-
ready features. The core engineering team is small, so you'll be wearing lots
of hats.

The stack is built on Node, React, Docker, and SQL, while our customers are
data scientists and business analysts using Alteryx Designer, R and Python.

Open Roles \- Senior Software Engineer \- Software Engineer

Other Qualifications and Responsibilities: * Experience with building APIs

* Can be autonomous and self-driven

* 4+ years experience in an engineering position

* Rapid prototyping

* Working with product team to define new features

* Desire to learn (and apply) new skills

Job post here:
[https://www.alteryx.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a85ebffe3b...](https://www.alteryx.com/careers?gnk=job&gni=8a7887a85ebffe3b015ec58827900f77)

------
kevinherron
Inductive Automation |
[https://www.inductiveautomation.com](https://www.inductiveautomation.com) |
Software Engineer | Folsom, CA

Come help develop the future of software used in industrial automation. In
this position, you would join our core product development team. Together, we
work to build our primary product, Ignition.

This position is focused on implementing and maintaining network protocols for
communicating with industrial controllers (PLCs, RTUs, etc…) as well as the
system responsible for bridging data from those implementations into the
Ignition platform. Responsibilities include new feature and protocol
development as well as the maintenance and enhancement of existing
functionality.

Requirements \- B.S. in Computer Science, or equivalent experience

\- Minimum 5 years of programming experience

\- Strong Java 8 skills

\- Experience writing server and networking code

\- Experience writing highly concurrent multithreaded code

\- Modern toolchain and source control familiarity, e.g. Maven/Gradle and
Git/Hg

Skills Not Required, But a Plus

\- Experience with OPC Classic or OPC UA

\- Experience with industrial automation fieldbuses or protocols such as
Modbus, EtherNet/IP, Omron FINS, Siemens S7, Emerson/Fisher ROC, ABB Totalflow
(DB/DB2), etc

\- Experience with PLCs and/or PLC programming

\- Any other relevant experience in industrial automation

You can also contact me at my email address in my profile.

------
e0m
Nylas | San Francisco, NYC | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.nylas.com/jobs/](https://www.nylas.com/jobs/)

The Nylas Cloud API makes it an order of magnitude easier for companies to add
email, calendar, and contacts integrations to their applications. By being at
the core of business to business communication, scheduling, and contacts, we
believe we can shape the future of how people work.

We’re hiring senior engineers to help us scale and build new products on top
of our APIs. Right now our open-source Python-based sync engine regularly
archives terabytes of data across a massive SQL cluster, and our APIs handle
tens of millions of requests a day. We aim to scale that several times over in
the next year.

Our team ([https://www.nylas.com/team/](https://www.nylas.com/team/)) is
roughly equal by identified gender (including engineering) and is comprised of
startup founders; Debian contributors; {{Large Tech Corp®}} alums; MIT,
Columbia, Yale, CMU, Olin, alums; and a professional dancer from the San
Francisco Ballet. We actively and regularly work with the entire team to shape
our culture to our ideal of honesty, transparency, individual empowerment, and
kindness.

You must have a growth mindset, have enough engineering experience to
architect complex systems, have a track record of managing your own projects,
have a strong sense of practical shippability over engineering purity, have a
natural tendency towards humbleness in your own abilities, and have an innate
desire to pass that knowledge onwards.

Email evan@nylas.com directly if interested!

------
AimeeFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Director of Mechanical
Engineering

More here: [http://bit.ly/2zezxrN](http://bit.ly/2zezxrN)

THE COMPANY: ormlabs is a team of engineers, designers, and problem-solvers
who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in 2011,
we're committed to bringing innovative fabrication tools into the creative
hands of designers, engineers, and artists around the world. We just raised
$35 Million in our Series B and are rapidly growing our 350+ people company.

JOB DESCRIPTION: From the first whiteboard sketch to final production, our
mechanical engineers work on the entire lifecycle of the products they create.
This work requires close collaboration with dozens of other engineers,
spanning multiple disciplines across the company, with everyone rapidly
prototyping, testing and iterating at a fast pace. Work with us to lead and
develop our rapidly growing team of talented engineers.

YOU CAN:

* Take electro-mechanical products through the product lifecycle from concept to production

* Build the mechanical engineering team at Formlabs

* Be an effective people manager

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://bit.ly/2zezxrN](http://bit.ly/2zezxrN)

------
acoonce
Glint | Front End, Back End, Machine Learning Developers | Redwood City, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

Glint, one of LinkedIn's Top 50 most sought-after industry disruptors, is
focused on making people happier and more successful at work. We are
developing ground-breaking software to deliver actionable insights that help
companies increase employee engagement, develop their people, and improve
business results. We have an incredible team, strong proven leadership, and a
5-star Glassdoor rating.

We're based in Redwood City, CA and have offices in Lincoln, NE and London,
UK. We recently closed our Series D and are growing fast and looking for
awesome people to join our team.

Benefits include: work from home Wednesday, competitive compensation packages
including equity for all employees, catered lunches, and regular team events.

Careers Page:
[https://www.glintinc.com/careers/](https://www.glintinc.com/careers/)
Glassdoor Reviews: [http://bit.ly/2AkLTwM](http://bit.ly/2AkLTwM) Employee
Spotlights: [https://medium.com/@acoonce](https://medium.com/@acoonce)

------
bestrangler
Rangle.io | ONSITE and REMOTE with experience | Toronto |
[https://Rangle.io/careers](https://Rangle.io/careers)

I've been working at Rangle for over a year and absolutely love it. It's a
rapidly growing company with a really clear focus; working only in the front-
end with JavaScript to build web/mobile apps for clients. The office has about
180 staff based in downtown Toronto, some work remotely.

The projects are varied and interesting - there's an extremely strong emphasis
on clean code, testable user stories, and helping clients build better
products.

A lot of our recent projects have been in React, but there still are a number
of Angular and Node projects as well.

The staff here seem to _actually_ care about work-life balance here (unlike
many of the companies I previously worked for). Also, there are some
absolutely brilliant engineers, salespeople, designers, and more here -
everyone is very warm and supportive.

Feel free to reach out if you want to chat, my email is
notworkingveryhard@gmail.com

Open positions:

    
    
      - JavaScript (or front-end) Developer
      - Business/Quality Analyst
      - Solutions Architect
      - Product Designer
      - Product Manager
      - Scrum Master
      - and more...

~~~
bestrangler
Apologies, I posted incorrect info. We're only hiring for ONSITE candidates,
no REMOTE.

------
47
Article ([https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)) | Principal
Software Engineer | Vancouver,BC | ONSITE

Hey, we’re Article. We’re a digital-first furniture brand that’s re-
engineering the furniture experience one sofa at a time. We don’t have brick
and mortar stores, so we’re able to deliver remarkable value on beautiful,
modern furniture. Because of this, we’re growing like crazy and we need a few
more hands on deck. Maybe it’s you we’re looking for?

We’re looking for a Principal Software Engineer to Lead and own the end to end
ownership of architecting, designing, developing, and deploying Article supply
chain platform.

You will significantly impact the Article business by:

\- Designing and building Article supply chain software platform.

\- Being the gatekeeper for the repository by performing code reviews.

\- Taking ownership of the up time of all software services. Understand
business needs and specs out detail software solutions.

\- Being the advocate for good quality code and best practices.

\- Improving team velocity by being the force multiplier for the team.

 _Please feel free to reach out to me personally at tahseen at article.com._

[https://www.workable.com/j/DEEDBFF45F](https://www.workable.com/j/DEEDBFF45F)

------
jeffb1976
Earnest Research | NYC onsite | Lead Engineer | Full-time |
[https://www.earnestresearch.com/](https://www.earnestresearch.com/)

Earnest Research founded in 2011 is a profitable startup in the data
innovation space. In particular we work with data sets that allows deep
insights into consumer spending in the US. We mostly service the financial
industry, but we have reached into corporate and supporting consulting firms.
We are a 50+ person company headquartered in NYC.

This role is to support an engineering team building a new product line with a
new data source. Sorry for the secrecy but this is a strategic new data set
that we are keeping quiet about until it is fully ready. This role works
directly with the business head of this group and is the technical lead of the
engineering team supporting it.

Find out more here... [https://www.themuse.com/jobs/earnestresearch/lead-
engineer-9...](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/earnestresearch/lead-
engineer-9fa57e)

Feel free to email me for more details etc: jbarrett@earnestresearch.com

PS we can't work with any recruiters that we don't already have contracts with
today.

------
wearisma
Wearisma ([https://www.wearisma.com/](https://www.wearisma.com/)) | Full Stack
Developer | London, UK | ONSITE

We are looking for passionate developers who care about software excellence.
You will join a small team of exceptional developers working in a fast-paced,
startup environment to deliver world-class software.

The Full Stack Developer will serve a vital role designing and implementing
new features and supporting existing ones.

You will work both independently and in the team to get features completed,
working on all parts of the stack designing data models, algorithms and
creating UIs.

Our tech stack includes MongoDB, Ruby, Elasticsearch, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript
and Python. We have integrations with many social platforms and sync with
massive amount of data.

We are also constantly experimenting with AI and data analysis to create
useful insights for our users. The most successful experiments get integrated
into the product.

More info:
[https://github.com/wearisma/jobs/blob/master/developer_full_...](https://github.com/wearisma/jobs/blob/master/developer_full_stack.md)

Please send your CV to jobs@wearisma.com

------
hgrimmett
Blue Vision Labs | London, United Kingdom | Onsite, Visa,
[http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](http://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Stealth startup working on self-driving cars, augmented reality and robotics.
Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Accel (Facebook, Dropbox)
and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri).

Our team comprises experienced software engineers, accomplished entrepreneurs,
and PhDs from top universities. We offer a full range of benefits, a friendly
and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and contributes to our
core product.

We are seeking talented people with industry experience to join our team:

    
    
      Technical team lead
      Software engineers   | Mobile (iOS & Android)
      Software engineers   | Backend, Data, Pipeline
      Software engineers   | 3D Visualisation / Graphics
      Research engineers   | Computer Vision, Robotics
      Research scientists  | Computer Vision, Robotics
      Technical recruiter
      Operations associate | [Part time, San Francisco]
    

Benefits and perks:

    
    
      Central London office
      Free breakfast/coffee/lunch/coffee/dinner/gym
      Flexible working hours
      Visa sponsorship

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Bay Labs is actively hiring!

www.baylabs.io

Our mission is to apply the latest advances in technology to help detect and
manage heart disease worldwide. We have assembled an exceptional team of
clinicians, engineers, and scientists who are developing breakthrough
technologies in cardiovascular imaging and care to combat heart disease, the
leading cause of death worldwide. We’re looking for people who will bring a
unique perspective in defining the future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

Experienced Backend Software Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7efd1ccd-02d8-46af-
afb2-713a3d5ec404/?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer - Deep Learning:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0/?source=hackernews)

Systems Engineer - Data Infrastructure:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86/?source=hackernews)

Software QA Engineer -
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/661e928d-6016-4b4f-89d4-8fbf40...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/661e928d-6016-4b4f-89d4-8fbf400964a6/?source=hackernews)
...and more!

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (on Rails)
      • ES6+
      • React / Redux
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch
      • Memcached / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
jrozner
Prevoty | Software Engineer | Los Angeles | Fulltime

Prevoty is a Runtime Application Self Protection company founded in 2013 that
builds language plugins to provide mitigation to security vulnerabilities
without the need for modification of applications. The plugins utilize
instrumentation and middleware to automatically insert hooks into the
application to perform detection and mitigation of common vulnerability
classes such as many of those listed in the OWASP Top 10.

Open Roles

\- Language Integration Engineer (Ruby, Python, PHP, Node.js, Lua, or Go w/ C,
C++, or Rust)

This role specifically is to work on integration of the sections of our engine
written in C, C++, and Rust into the host languages (Ruby, Python, PHP,
Node.js, Lua, Go, Java, .net). You will utilize their respective FFI support
to build and maintain the instrumentation and the supporting functionality.

\- Parser Engineer (C++, ANTLR)

This role is to work on SQL parser and tree construction. You will work with
large ANTLR grammars and their C++ backends to build trees for export to other
programming languages where semantic analyses of SQL queries are performed.

[https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers](https://www.prevoty.com/about/careers)

------
jasontedor
Elastic | Software Engineer (Elasticsearch core/infrastructure team) |
Distributed | [https://elastic.co/](https://elastic.co/)

Elastic is the company behind the Elastic Stack (fka the ELK Stack). The
Elasticsearch core/infrastructure team is looking for an exceptionally
talented backend engineer. We are a fully-distributed and diverse team (we are
open to any age, gender, ethnicity, sexuality, etc.). The formal job posting
is on our careers page[1]. Briefly, we are looking for a tenacious engineer
with deep knowledge of Java, the JVM, and loves working on the core
foundations of a server like the backend components of Elasticsearch. You can
apply directly via[1] or send me a résumé via email at my first name at
elastic.co (disclaimer: I am the area lead of the team you would be hired
into; if you email me I will reply to you, although I will be frank with you).
I look forward to hearing from you.

[1]:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/914024](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers/engineering/jobs/914024)

------
jniemenmaa
MSAB | C++ Developer – Forensic Extraction | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE FULL-
TIME

Use your C++ skills to help fight crime.

We are looking for a C++ developer to join our forensic extraction team. The
challenge, should you accept it, is to extract data from mobile phones and
other portable devices like drones. This data can come from apps, cloud
services and system files. The data needs to be processed and analyzed to be
able to be presented, and in the end used in court. You will be part of the
whole process from clever idea to finished feature. Our 60 person development
department sits co-located in our offices in Hornstull. We’re organized in
agile teams with lots of deciding power over the products and services we
build. Who are you?

You are a passionate C++ programmer that loves solving problems. We see a lot
of code from iOS and Android so being fluent in Objective-C, Java, C or ARM
Assembler is good. The amounts of data we work with is steadily increasing so
knowledge about efficient IO handling and solutions for distributed data would
be useful. You have a relevant university degree or similar knowledge attained
elsewhere. You will work as part of a team with different backgrounds and
competences where it’s important to be open to learning from others, but also
to share what you know. You can be very senior or in the beginning of your
career, we have challenges of varying difficulty. The most important thing is
that you care about your work and have a strong desire to learn new things and
develop a deep understanding for the challenges we face.

Careers page:
[https://www.msab.com/company/careers/](https://www.msab.com/company/careers/)

------
nutonomy
Basically everything | nuTonomy (self-driving cars) | ONSITE | full time |
Boston, Santa Monica, Singapore, Europe | VISA |
[http://nutonomy.com](http://nutonomy.com)

We make self-driving cars. We are growing quickly. We are looking for:

1) Research scientists in most areas of robotics and related fields,
including:

    
    
       1a. computer vision - vision-based localization and mapping, object detection
    
       1c. formal methods for planning and control
    
       1d. joint inference and control
    
       1e. machine learning for extremely large datasets
    

2) Senior software developers, including:

    
    
       2a. robot simulation specialists
    
       2b. programming languages design
    
       2c. big data infrastructure
    
       2d. GPU programming optimization specialists
    
       2e. geo-spatial databases
    

See: [http://nutonomy.com/careers](http://nutonomy.com/careers)

EXCEPTIONAL CANDIDATES: For exceptional candidates, we are ready to tailor
title and responsibilities based on the candidate's wishes. If your dream
career is not on the list, just get in touch with me (andrea@nutonomy.com) and
let's see if we can make it a reality.

~~~
tom_mellior
This sounds cool, but your link doesn't actually list any jobs in "Europe" as
far as I can tell.

------
krishan711
Arkera | Software Engineers | London (UK) + Bangalore (India) + Baroda (India)
| [http://www.arkera.ai/careers](http://www.arkera.ai/careers)

We are hiring for a number of roles in our engineering and data science teams
to bolster our team. We are an early stage AI-focussed company with a very
strong emphasis on engineering. We are building out an ambitious platform to
transform the largely analogue and expensive marketplace for wealth advice. We
are looking for:

    
    
      - senior platform engineers (we use python but you don't need experience in it) - http://www.arkera.ai/careers/senior-platform-software-engineer.html
      - senior and junior iOS software engineers - http://www.arkera.ai/careers/senior-ios-software-engineer.html
      - senior and junior Javascript software engineers - http://www.arkera.ai/careers/senior-javascript-software-engineer.html
      - senior infrastructure engineers - http://www.arkera.ai/careers/senior-infrastructure-engineer.html
      - machine learning engineers (tensorflow experience required, UK only) - http://www.arkera.ai/careers/machine-learning-engineer.html
    

For senior positions we require good, relevant experience in the role and for
junior positions you have to be hungry to learn and ready to hit the ground
running (more details in the links above). In this role, you would be working
alongside an impressive team in both London and India on very interesting and
challenging problems.

You can reach us through the email in the links above or reach me directly
(even if you just have questions or anything) with @krishan711 pretty much
everywhere.

------
0h4jwy79
Financial Times | Senior Engineers | London, UK | Full Time & Contract |
Onsite | [https://www.ft.com](https://www.ft.com)

The Financial Times is one of the world's leading business news organisations,
recognized internationally for its authority, integrity and accuracy.

In 2016 the FT passed a significant milestone in its digital transformation as
digital and services revenues overtook print revenues for the first time.

The FT has a combined paid print and digital circulation of almost 860,000 and
makes 60% of revenues from its journalism.

We are currently looking for several senior engineers to join the teams
working on ft.com. Feel free send questions my way, samuel.parkinson at
ft.com.

Find out more about working for the Financial Times at
[https://aboutus.ft.com/en-gb/careers/](https://aboutus.ft.com/en-
gb/careers/).

Our job's page for this position is [https://ft.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/FT_External_Careers/j...](https://ft.wd3.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/FT_External_Careers/job/OSB-London-35-hours/Senior-Engineer_JR000959).

------
claytoncorreia
Chimp Technology (Chimp.net) | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite and some
remote [https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers)

Chimp is a rapidly growing technology company located in downtown Vancouver,
BC. Our platform, chimp.net, is built to dramatically improve the human
experience of participating in charity by helping people, communities and
corporations to make bigger impacts on causes they care about.

* Software Developers, Ruby/Rails [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=34) * Front-End Lead (email Harrison [at] chimp [dot] net) * Front-End Developers [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=35) * Always looking to chat with great product managers, UI designers, UX designers, QA and developers (Intermediate and Lead positions), dev ops and more. [https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://chimp.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)

Competitive compensation, close knit office culture, stunning office views in
downtown Vancouver overlooking Stanley Park and Burrard Inlet, remote work
opportunities and lots more perks. Relocation supported for the exceptional
candidates.

Come and work on something that can actually change the world. Learn more at
[https://chimp.net/careers](https://chimp.net/careers). Engineering candidates
can reach out directly to Harrison [at] chimp [dot] net.

------
sdalezman
Intello.io | Full-Stack Software Engineer | New York City, NY | Remote | Full-
time

I’m the founder and CTO at Intello
([https://www.intello.io](https://www.intello.io)). We're building an
intelligent SaaS optimization platform that aggregates an organization’s
software spend and usage data. Ultimately our vision is to be the platform for
the entire software procurement lifecycle and change how software is
discovered, purchased, managed, and optimized.

We're a small but growing team and are looking to add another Full-Stack
Engineer to the team. We're looking for developers with 3+ years of
experience, have experience with our stack, and are excited about building
data products. Our software stack: Python, Go, PostgreSQL, Redis, JavaScript +
Flow + React + Jest.

As one of the first engineers on our team you will have tons of project
ownership. Your ideas will influence the company’s and product's direction.
You will do interdisciplinary work across our platform and work on solving
hard problems.

If you're a passionate software engineer who's excited about getting in on the
ground floor at growing startup email me at shlomo at intello.io.

------
danielam
Signafire | Data Engineer | New York | ONSITE |
[http://signafire.com/careers/](http://signafire.com/careers/)

If you’re passionate about Big Data technologies and have an interest in
functional programming, distributed systems, text analytics, and search: this
is the job for you! Our data engineers build and support the backbone of our
software. We're a Clojure shop with a distributed processing architecture
powered by: Elasticsearch, Apache Storm, RabbitMQ, Redis, Docker, Linux, and
AWS. Experience with Clojure or these technologies is preferred but not
required. Candidates must be in New York City or committed to relocating.

Apply online at [http://grnh.se/uqjdae1](http://grnh.se/uqjdae1) !

About the company: Signafire is the leader in fusion and content analytics,
helping companies unlock the full potential of their data. Signafire gives
companies unparalleled leverage over disparate structured and unstructured
data sources, enabling them to make smarter business decisions, mitigate risk,
and seize opportunity at the speed of the Intelligence Age.

~~~
danielam
P.S. Candidates must be in New York City or committed to relocating and must
be authorized to work in the US.

------
whyage
Kollective | Director of Product Management | Bend, Oregon | Full-time |
ONSITE | [https://kollective.com/](https://kollective.com/)

We're the leading peer-to-peer content delivery company targeting enterprise
customers, with over 120 global brands trusting us to power their live and on-
demand video. We're growing rapidly and are at the cutting edge of large-
scale, enterprise-grade content delivery.

Manage one or more product lines from strategic planning to tactical
activities. Specify market requirements for current and future products by
conducting market research supported by customer interaction. Drive a
solution-set across multi-disciplinary teams including Engineering, QA,
Customer Success, and Sales. Find the right product to build by developing a
deep understanding of the market and mastering product positioning. Analyze
potential partnerships and nurture partner relationships.

[https://kollective.com/ecdn-company/careers/director-
product...](https://kollective.com/ecdn-company/careers/director-product-
management-senior-product-manager/)

------
drakej
Narrative Science | Software Engineer in Test | Seattle, WA | Full-time,
Onsite

Narrative Science is the leader in advanced natural language generation
(Advanced NLG) for the enterprise. Quill, its Advanced NLG platform, learns
and writes like a person, automatically transforming data into Intelligent
Narratives - insightful, conversational communications full of audience-
relevant information that provide complete transparency into how analytic
decisions are made.

Responsibilities:

* Create, manage, and improve test plans for end-to-end testing

* Reduce manual QA effort by developing automated tests

* Execute prepared test plans, analyze results, and provide reports

* Triage incoming defect reports and manage clarification and resolution between reporters and engineering team

* Identify areas for improving efficiency and coverage of test cycles

* Research and recommend possible software testing tools

* Participate in the definition and refinement of quality metrics

* Work with developers to participate in solution design to ensure testability of functions and applications during implementation planning

* Work with Product Team to break requirements down into test plans

Tech: Python, Node.js, React, Redux, Angular.js, Selenium, Protractor, HTML,
PostgreSQL, AWS

Apply or see a full description here:
[https://narrativescience.com/Resources/About-Narrative-
Scien...](https://narrativescience.com/Resources/About-Narrative-
Science/Careers?p=job%2Fo2rr5fwJ#anchorOffset)

------
mkucia
VSR | Security Consultant / Penetration Tester | Boston, MA | ONSITE

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
dbingham
Ceros ([http://ceros.com](http://ceros.com)) | Full Stack Developer (Security
background) | New York, NY | REMOTE | Full Time

Our codebase is 95% JavaScript and the Ceros product is comprised of multiple
single-page applications with a client-heavy focus. We use libraries like
jQuery, Require, and Backbone. The Ceros Studio is architected around the
HTML5 Canvas element.

We’re not language zealots. We believe in using the right tool for the job,
and our current server-side infrastructure runs PHP, Node.js, Redis, AWS
Aurora, Chef, etc. on the Amazon AWS cloud.

Working completely from home, you’ll be communicating often through chat
rooms, email, and video conferencing. We offer flexible working hours and an
extremely flexible vacation policy. And we provide excellent gear (15” Macbook
Pro, iPad, external monitor, etc.).

While we are not a security company, we are looking for a developer with a
passion for security. One with past experience in a highly regulated industry
(banking, trading, etc.) or working with security software. You should be
familiar with OWASP and be able to mentor other developers on secure-coding
best practices.

More info here:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/722719](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/722719)

We're also looking for:

Ceros | User Experience Designer (Product) | New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

More info here:
[http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/782987](http://labs.ceros.com/jobs/#/job/782987)

~~~
payamg
Would you consider hiring a more pure security role with less hands-on
development work?

~~~
dbingham
I'm not the one who makes those decisions, but I'll pass the question up the
chain!

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame is a fast-growing startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Application Engineer - Copenhagen ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-application-engineer))

* Senior Digital Product Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-ux-ui-designer))

* Frontend Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark

* Technical Support Specialist - Brooklyn, New York ([https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny](https://airtame.com/jobs/technical-support-specialist-ny))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We sponsor work
visas for non-EU applicants.

------
niklas_a
Instabridge | Instabridge.com | Several positions | Stockholm, Sweden | Remote
or onsite

Instabridge is changing the way people connect to wireless internet on
smartphones by crowdsourcing the world’s largest WiFi network. Users all over
the world are using our app to find WiFi and get automatically connected to
WiFi. We are especially popular in emerging markets where 4G remains expensive
and slow.

Senior Android Developer [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-
android-develop...](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4111-senior-android-
developer)

Lead Data Scientist [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/60087-lead-data-
scientist](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/60087-lead-data-scientist)

Data Engineer [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-data-
engineer](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4167-data-engineer)

Senior Backend developer [http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-
backend-develop...](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4166-senior-backend-
developer)

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~25-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Clojure, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and
Redshift, and we already have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and
Paypal. We ingest and parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict
when people will change jobs, match people to jobs, and more.

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks; we were recently ranked as the #3 Best Place to Work by
Glassdoor among small and medium companies. Join us as we continue to grow
very quickly and discover new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and
full-stack engineering to provide value to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles including:

* Senior Data Scientist

* Senior Fullstack Engineer, Envoy

* Senior Fullstack Engineer, Search

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Senior Product Manager

* Business Intelligence Analyst/Data Analyst

* Product Designer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| Developers| Radnor, PA| ONSITE| Visa
Sponsorship

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

For more information on each position, please see below: C++ Market Data Feeds
Developer: [http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1](http://grnh.se/lu5pcr1) Implementation
Developer: [http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1](http://grnh.se/2c8uwp1) Execution
Developer: [http://grnh.se/4dyvat1](http://grnh.se/4dyvat1)

www.scm-lp.com

------
TomPusher
PUSHER | Junior Designer | London | Onsite, full-time Hello there! Do you want
to design something that makes developers’ lives better? Pusher is all about
helping developers. Our website, dashboard, docs and other projects are key to
our success. It needs to be thoughtfully designed, simple and fast.

At Pusher, designers implement what they design, which means writing code. ️
We’re looking for a designer-developer who believes that design can make a
meaningful difference and cares about how it is implemented. You will make
sure that Pusher looks awesome, and has equally awesome code. Why Pusher?
There are more than 20 million developers in the world with millions of “soon
to be developers” currently in colleges, universities, coding bootcamps or
teaching themselves how to code via online courses or tutorials. These are
your customers. We believe that in the next ten years, every company will
become a software company and developers will need great tools to be
productive and do their jobs.

Check the job out here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/597251](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/597251)

------
gfloyd
CATS | Minneapolis, MN | Frontend & Full Stack Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE

CATS ([https://catsone.com/](https://catsone.com/)) provides a powerful, full-
featured applicant tracking system for recruiters and small businesses.

We're especially looking for engineers with a keen eye for UI and UX. We're
primarily looking for JavaScript experts (Vue.js and some React) and anyone
with a lot of experience building great-looking, intuitive interfaces for web
applications. Our backend is PHP, so experience there would be great as well.

We're located in a skyway-connected office in downtown Minneapolis. Founded in
2007, we're a small, growing team and we're bootstrapped and profitable.

Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrd...](https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=6511908)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrd...](https://jobs.catsone.com/index.php?m=portal&a=details&jobOrderID=1496598)

------
agreenst
8fit ([https://8fit.com](https://8fit.com)) | React Native Developer | Berlin
| Onsite | €55K – €65K + equity

8fit helps millions of people around the world live a healthier life. We help
guide users on their first steps to fitness with personalised meal plans and
workouts. Every day we’re rewarded by the lives that we improve, and it keeps
us motivated to execute on our vision of making the world a healthier and
happier place.

We’re a close-knit team where everyone’s opinion gets heard. We check our egos
at the door. We move fast and are constantly modifying and improving our
processes. We’re looking for React Native developers who are comfortable
writing software that gets used by millions of people.

Stack: Javascript, React Native, MobX, Rails API, Postgres, AWS

We offer 24 vacation days, 2 weeks of remote work, visa sponsorship and
relocation assistance. And we’re all escaping the cold next February and
working from Thailand.

If this all sounds interesting to you, apply here:
[https://8fit.com/careers/](https://8fit.com/careers/) For any questions drop
me a line at amanda[at]8fit.com

------
estsauver
Apollo Agriculture
([https://apolloagriculture.com/](https://apolloagriculture.com/)) | Backend
Software Engineer | Amsterdam, Nairobi | ONSITE | Full Time

Apollo Agriculture is using satellite data to help bring modern farming to the
worlds poorest farmers. Millions of farmers globally don't have access to the
basic farm tools the rest of the world depends on for food production, good
seed and fertilizer. We sell these proven agricultural tools on credit, and
use satellite data and ML to figure out who we can lend to profitably.

We use Scala, Python/NumPy/SciPy (for science/ML), android and are heavy
postgres users. We're building great software for places with low reliability
networks and harsh environmental conditions. We delivered fertilizer to ~1000
farmers earlier this March and are now in the process of getting paid back and
supporting our farmers this season. Right now we're building software tools to
help us communicate with rural farmers who are often illiterate and frequently
struggle even with pressing buttons on their phones.

To apply, send me an email at earl@apolloagriculture.com

------
coffutt
Blispay | Software Engineer | Baltimore, MD | ONSITE | blispay.com

Blispay is a financial technology startup backed by FirstMark Capital, NEA,
Accomplice and Founder Collective. Our first product is an everyday credit &
financing solution that customers deserve and merchants need. Our founding
team consists of experienced industry veterans from companies including Bill
Me Later, PayPal, Bank of America, MBNA, Microsoft & Zynga.

As software engineer at Blispay, you'll be designing, building, and
maintaining the software infrastructure and services that power Blispay. This
position requires a passion for desigining elegant, scalable solutions to
complex business and technical problems. The role is a full-time position,
based in Baltimore, MD.

You Will

* Work collaboratively with product owners, designers, and other engineers to design and build features that users want.

* Design and build fault tolerant, highly available, scalable systems.

* Troubleshoot and diagnose system failures and recommend solutions.

Requirements

* Experience designing back-end software systems and services.

* Experience writing production code in a common server side language (we use Java).

* Experience with distributed, asynchronous, message driven systems a plus.

* Experience with batch processing and ETL systems a plus.

* Experience with common data modeling, machine learning, and analytics practices and techniques a plus.

Apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
jameincke
CloserIQ | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | closeriq.com

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for these roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://bit.ly/2kmJBJE](http://bit.ly/2kmJBJE) (ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Associate: [http://bit.ly/2xQPXUC](http://bit.ly/2xQPXUC) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid of sales & recruiting where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
caitlinfinn
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Engineer - IoT, Microservices, and Web (C#) -
[https://spothero.com/careers/749369](https://spothero.com/careers/749369)

Senior Product Manager -
[https://spothero.com/careers/755155](https://spothero.com/careers/755155)

iOS Developer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/88318](https://spothero.com/careers/88318)

Web Applications Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/877657](https://spothero.com/careers/877657)

Sr. Web Applications Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/905752](https://spothero.com/careers/905752)

Data Science Manager -
[https://spothero.com/careers/893351](https://spothero.com/careers/893351)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
Matt-EYGigNow
EY (Ernst & Young) GigNow| Front End Developer| Remote (San Francisco Bay area
preferred, Pacific Time Zone OK)| 6 month contract, likely longer| 3 positions

GigNow is EY’s innovative approach to source, match and engage contractors to
opportunities within EY in the US (Ernst & Young LLP). Our new platform allows
you to access directly contract opportunities in the US by visiting
www.gignow.com to find a contractor assignment. We also have a dedicated
recruiting team that reviews every application and will reach out to you if
there is a good match to an opportunity.

We are looking for a Front End Developer to work on the GigNow Platform which
is acts as an Applicant Tracking System and applicant web portal. Ideal
candidate will have 6 or more overall years development experience (could be
mix of full stack or pure front end). Our application utilizes React.js and
the contractor needs to have used this library for at least 1 year with hands
on development in a professional setting.

Full requirements here
[https://www.gignow.com/job_postings/5d94940c2dd046b0925d2ad7...](https://www.gignow.com/job_postings/5d94940c2dd046b0925d2ad7ceb8f3e8)

Our office is in Palo Alto, CA and remote work is acceptable. Candidate is
ideally located near the San Francisco Bay area but anyone located in the
Pacific Time Zone is an acceptable.

We are only able to work with individuals who are able to work directly with
us with no third party involved

If you are interested in learning more about the role, please contact me at
Matthew.D.Sciullo@ey.com

This is the same role that I posted here previously but location parameters
has changed, hence the updated post.

------
jaywright
Abl Schools|Sr. Ruby Engineer|San Francisco|Full-time
|ONSITE|www.ablschools.com

Technology has made the world more connected, fundamentally changing how we
live, work and interact; yet traditional schools have not evolved to prepare
students for the 21st century. Replacing textbooks with tablets won’t be
enough. We believe schools need a new foundation. That’s why we’re building a
web-based school scheduling platform, that allows administrators to put master
schedules and daily calendars into a single cloud-based system. We are
creating the next generation of software for all K12 schools to fundamentally
change how they design, measure and improve their schools.

We are also a company that deeply values diversity in every way. Adam, our
Founder, wrote an article about this subject on Medium here:
[https://medium.com/@adampisoni/in-defense-of-diverse-
foundin...](https://medium.com/@adampisoni/in-defense-of-diverse-founding-
teams-e9f0b5b81f25)

Qualifications:

+Familiarity with server-side frameworks like Ruby on Rails

+Experience building large scale distributed systems and networked services

Your Impact:

+Help set the direction of our company and product

+Measurably improve student outcomes

+Improve the work lives of teachers

+Help spread new, innovative school models

+Give schools greater visibility into how they use their time and resources,
enabling them to better support their students and teachers

Apply: [http://grnh.se/3oxq571](http://grnh.se/3oxq571)

------
matanya
AMP Robotics | Machine Learning Engineer, Full-stack web developer | Denver,
CO | Full-time | On-site

AMP Robotics is a startup focused on bringing robotics and machine learning to
the recycling industry. We've developed a robotic system that sorts
commodities within recycling facilities. We can handle household material,
construction/demolition material, and electronic waste. We have also developed
a vision system that can be easily deployed into these facilities to gather
real-time data on the waste stream coming out of an entire city.

AMP Robotics is looking to hire a machine learning engineer to help us build-
out our deep learning stack. All of our installations stream data back to our
cloud infrastructure where we continually improve our performance and learn to
identify new materials. We quickly adopt the latest results out of the machine
learning community.

In this position you will expect to be up to date on the latest academic
results, test and develop new algorithms segmentation algorithms, and help
build infrastructure to allow for rapid gathering of labeled data.

For our full stack developer, we are looking for an experienced Web Developer
to lead a web applications team. You will help build a new user experience for
the recycling industry, and give our customers insights from data previously
unavailable to them. Your primary responsibility will be to design and develop
web applications for both internal and external products. We are particularly
interested in candidates with knowledge of Angular and Python.

See more info at
[https://www.amprobotics.com/careers](https://www.amprobotics.com/careers) and
reach out at <careers at AMP Robotics .com>

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | SRE, Data Engineers, Data Scientists | San Francisco |
ONSITE

Description: We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient.

Our team is small and we move quickly. We’re currently testing a fully
driverless solution on city streets in San Francisco. We're looking for smart,
ambitious people to help build the world’s largest fleet of driverless cars.

We are looking to hire across the entire company so please check out our open
roles! [https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Check out this video of our car driving fully autonomously through SF!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSRPmng1cmA)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

Here is an article from our CEO on some of our hardware as well.
[https://medium.com/kylevogt/how-we-built-the-first-real-
self...](https://medium.com/kylevogt/how-we-built-the-first-real-self-driving-
car-really-bd17b0dbda55)

------
ivanzhao
Notion | Software Developer | SF |
[https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so) | Full Time | Onsite

    
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of it as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist. (It involves Steve Jobs believe or not):
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more market related comments on Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"
         
         Have a good one!

~~~
typon
Wow, your product looks really cool!

------
sumo89
Wirewax | Interactive video / computer vision | London & New York | Onsite &
Remote.

Wirewax is an established start up in the heart of London, we make interactive
videos for clients ranging from small fashion brands to massive production
companies. We also run our software as a service product.

We've got some really impressive computer vision technology powering things
like object detection and tracking to give our product a competitive edge.

We're hiring for a most positions as we're expanding. In London we mostly work
on the SaaS product and in New York we mostly work on client projects.
[https://www.wirewax.com/jobs](https://www.wirewax.com/jobs)

Positions:

\- Front end developer \- Javascript, LessCSS, helpful to know some React and
maybe some Node.

\- Back end developer \- Python, NumPy, MongoDB, Django, AWS experience.

\- Front end animation specialist \- Front end tech but with experience
building animations for the web.

\- Computer vision scientist \- Python, helpful to know some C++. MSc or PhD
(preferred) on Computer Vision / Machine Learning, or MSc/MEng and four years
industry experience in Computer Vision / Machine Learning

\- Data engineer \- Python, MongoDB. We collect tons of metrics from our
videos so we need someone who enjoys getting stuck in to the numbers and
displaying them nicely.

\- Product designer \- 5 years work experience preferable. We're looking for a
strong product designer who can design, test, analyse user interfaces.

\- Dev Ops \- Knowledge of PHP, Python, some Javascript.

------
mfenniak
Replicon -- Calgary, Alberta, Canada | Site Reliability Engineer | Onsite |
Full Time

Site Reliability Developers/Engineers (SREs) are responsible for creating and
improving the tools and processes that power the building, validation,
deployment, and monitoring of Replicon's globally distributed multi-tenant
SaaS systems. SREs are spreading and evangelizing the DevOps culture
throughout Replicon.

Working at Replicon is an opportunity to take on the unique challenges of a
successful, large scale SaaS business application that existed before "web
applications" as we know them today even existed. We have unusual challenges
in such as extreme data consistency & reliability (nobody puts up with being
paid incorrectly), large scale, complex legacy systems, enterprise-scale
customizability, all combined with a friendly non-technical user experience.
It's a "never-stop-learning" environment, where you'll be working with a
strong technical team.

Please apply at
[https://www.replicon.com/company/careers/](https://www.replicon.com/company/careers/).

------
shantheman
Pendo | Software Engineer (and more) | Raleigh, NC | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We are a 4 year old startup, just featured yesterday in LinkedIn's list of top
50 startups in the country [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-top-
companies-startu...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/linkedin-top-companies-
startups-50-industry-disruptors-daniel-roth)

We are hiring for multiple engineering positions:

* Back-end Engineer: Go, NoSQL, Google Cloud - [http://smrtr.io/IG_AXg](http://smrtr.io/IG_AXg)

* Sr. Back-end Engineer: Go, NoSQL, Google Cloud - [http://smrtr.io/7E8aLA](http://smrtr.io/7E8aLA)

* Front-end Engineer: Frameworked and non-frameworked JavaScript - [http://smrtr.io/OcHi0w](http://smrtr.io/OcHi0w)

Plus many more jobs such as Marketing, Recruiting, Sales and more:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Pendo](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/Pendo)

Apply via the website, but feel free to hit me up with questions at shannon
(@) pendo dot io

------
ethanjdiamond
98point6 | iOS Developer | Fulltime | Seattle, WA | ONSITE www.98point6.com

98point6 is building the next generation of primary care by changing the
relationship between healthcare and technology. By uniting leading-edge data
science with Board Certified Physicians we are working to make primary care
more convenient, accessible, and affordable. As we grow, you will have room to
grow alongside us and impact the future of healthcare.

Your role and impact

As an iOS Engineer, you will collaborate with a small tight-knit mobile team
to help architect and develop out a mobile client to connect patients with
doctors in a streamlined, meaningful way. You will work with our team of data-
scientists, doctors and designers to create the best product we can make, and
you will be surrounded by people who are smart and passionate about both our
social and technical missions.

We'd prefer developers who have worked with Swift, but are open to anyone with
experience and a desire to learn.
[https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e...](https://jobs.lever.co/98point6/73ee1a0a-1552-4033-ad2a-a059e971adae)

------
SongtrustTalent
Songtrust | New York, New York | Full-time | Onsite

Launched in 2011 by Downtown Music Publishing, Songtrust's industry-leading
technology helps songwriters, artists, managers, labels, and publishers
simplify music rights management including the administration of music
publishing assets (royalty collection), performing rights, and digital
licensing.

Existing systems of royalty collection around the world are antiquated and
inefficient. Songtrust is finally bringing real engineering talent and
ingenuity to a part of the music industry that has been notoriously slow in
adapting to innovation. We help over 125k songwriters (more than the 3 major
publishers combined!) get their money from over 20,000+ sources such as
Spotify, Apple Music, TV, Radio, and even bars and grills.

Our growing engineering team is seeking to hire: \--Sr. Python/Django Engineer
\--Sr. DevOps Engineer \--Product Manager \--Product Designer

If you want to learn more check out our website on songtrust.com. Also, feel
free to browse all of our open positions on
[http://blog.songtrust.com/jobs/](http://blog.songtrust.com/jobs/).

------
hagbarth
Pento | Full stack developer | EU | REMOTE ONLY
[https://pento.dk](https://pento.dk)

Come join us building a new payroll product for European small/medium sized
businesses! A very conservative market with old competitors and products =
tons of potential. We are a remote team, which means we have no office and you
can work from wherever you want. We're all in on transparency, a great work
culture and teamwork. Founders are 500 Startups alums and have previously
worked on two startups, one of them out of Silicon Valley.

We're looking for a full stack web developer to join our remote team. Ideally,
you are a person who is not only proficient in frontend and backend work, but
also have some experience in DevOps and system architecture. As you will be
part of the early team, you should be a fast learner and be able to work in
different roles.

Read more here: [https://angel.co/pento/jobs/187220-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/187220-full-stack-web-developer-
javascript-remote)

Or contact me: emil at company url

~~~
lwlml
Your URL to angel.co 404s currently. (November 2 11:04am CST)

~~~
hagbarth
Thanks! Real URL: [https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-
developer-...](https://angel.co/pento/jobs/242469-full-stack-web-developer-
javascript-go-remote)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
pebers
Thought Machine | London | ONSITE | Engineering - Backend or Infrastructure

Thought Machine is building the future foundation of the banking industry. The
technology underlying banking today is ageing, expensive, insecure, and
outdated - we are changing this by offering modern cloud-based systems which
will power banks in the future.

You'll be working with a talented and motivated team with a strong engineering
pedigree. We're primarily looking for Python and Go developers but will
consider experience in other relevant languages (e.g. C++, Java, Rust).
Experience in other parts of our stack - Kubernetes, AWS, Javascript - is
definitely a plus.

We're currently looking for backend and infrastructure engineers. If you're
interested, find more details and hopefully apply at one of the following:
[https://thoughtmachine.workable.com/j/0D4E0F3E60](https://thoughtmachine.workable.com/j/0D4E0F3E60)
[https://thoughtmachine.workable.com/j/4945EAC646](https://thoughtmachine.workable.com/j/4945EAC646)

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Full Stack, Data Analyst | ONSITE/REMOTE
(US only)

Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the
Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and
inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around
the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of people, while
working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small engineering
team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive
scale.

Our tech stack consists of PHP, Go, Node, Redis, Memcached, MySQL, DynamoDB,
and is all hosted on AWS. Our interview process is short and sweet. It
consists of a phone screen with a recruiter, followed by a Skype coding
interview, followed by a half day on site interview. Interested? Check out our
open positions!

[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
LisaHelloSign
HelloSign | VP of Engineering, Full Stack Engineer, Elixir Engineer, Data
Engineer, Sales Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA | Full-time |
[https://app.hellosign.com/info/jobs/](https://app.hellosign.com/info/jobs/)
HelloSign is creating the next generation eSignature platform, with a focus on
clean usability. We were recently voted #1 eSignature solution for Small
Business and #1 software solution for Mid-Market business on G2 Crowd! We’re
proud of these awards because they are voted on by real users and reflect our
commitment to making life better for our customers. In fact, we have the
highest customer satisfaction score out of all our competitors.

In addition to our sleek end user product, developers love our API, clean,
straightforward documentation and extensive SDKs. On average, full-featured
integrations average less than 2.5 days of development--the fastest in the
industry. And our API Engineers offer the best support you’ll never need. Our
vision is to deliver Frictionless Agreements by making our users awesome.

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Frontend Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, DevOps |
San Mateo, CA | ONSITE,
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers)

We're helping to fix healthcare, by building a platform that allows developers
to build health and fitness apps that make peoples' lives better.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modelling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Building UIs to allow users to manage and visualize their health
      - Scaling and optimizing our external and internal APIs
      - Scaling our data ingestion pipeline from thousands of sources
      - Data engineering, ETL and building tools for data science
    

Open positions:

    
    
      - Full Stack Engineer, Data Network Team (node.js, MongoDB, RabbitMQ)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f35d3379-1220-4cf1-a117-d1dc06778459
      - UI Engineer, User Team (node.js, React, MongoDB, ElasticSearch)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/2f06fc23-327c-48d9-b646-545b33b0cef1
      - Data Engineering Lead (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/6a1d2a62-5561-4ba3-818a-adb0017c6f36
      - DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
            https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164
    

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

The process: a quick phone screen, a technical interview, then an onsite to
meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem. E-mail jobs@humanapi.co
for more information.

------
brdd
Conduit | Software engineer (JS or Python) | Cambridge, MA / Boston, MA | Full
time, ONSITE

[https://conduithq.com](https://conduithq.com)

In a nutshell, we're building personal network management software for
professional networkers, small business leaders, and anyone who wants to
organize the people, relationships, and interactions in their lives.

Driving all of Conduit is the Conduit Personal Graph, a powerful graph model
of a person's relationships and activity-- automatically synced, organized,
and managed. It's the first-- and most comprehensive-- graph of its kind.
Through the Personal Graph, we ingest, process, and surface tens of millions
of data points. That information provides new insight for people looking to
understand their own lives. And we think that's a special thing :)

No legacy: we work with modern technologies.

Our core:

\- Front-end: JavaScript (ES6/Babel) React/Redux, Node.js/Express, GraphQL,
Apollo, Babel, Webpack.

\- Back-end/data: Python 3, PostgreSQL, Flask, Redis, Pandas/Numpy, Jupyter.

\- Across our stack: Docker, Kubernetes.

\--

For the position: - We're hiring engineers #3 and #4 on a tight-knit, VC-
backed team in beautiful Harvard Square office. - Strong compensation package
(actual equity, not options!), weekly team lunches, and more. - More details:
[https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs](https://angel.co/goconduit/jobs)

Email me (CEO) to apply, mention HN: brandon@conduithq.com. Please, no re
mote, no recent bootcamp graduates, no recruiters.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site We are builders and
owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big problems. Join a group of
amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and each other—successful. Why
work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning and
iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
romanovtexas
This guy never replies to any emails.

~~~
vimarshk
I do reply to most of them. Can you please email me?

------
kylixz
Chesapeake Technology Intl. ([http://ctic-inc.com/](http://ctic-inc.com/)) |
Software Engineer | Full-time, U.S. Only | Camarillo, Santa Barbara, Denver,
NoVA, SoMD, REMOTE

CTI is building the next-generation cyber and electronic warfare platform
comprising hardware, firmware, software, and user interfaces. We are a rapidly
growing company, with remote work policies and flexible schedules. We offer
competitive salaries and an excellent benefits package.

CTI's platform extends beyond Electronic Warfare-related hardware and
software. Data management, from collection to transfer to storage and
analysis, is a critical element in transforming information into actionable
and intuitive visual intelligence. The mid-level Software Engineer is a
position that will work as part of a team to architect, implement, and deploy
innovative technologies to support both military and commercial users. We
strive to use the right technology for a given problem and foster a learning
environment.

Sample projects:

\- Architect and build a cutting edge platform of APIs and services for
desktop, mobile, and web applications to control airborne UAV payloads. \-
Architect a system to allow 3rd parties providing services such as computer-
aided vision, machine learning, and data analysis controlled access to
customer data \- Build the service that ingests streams of data from various
sensors in real-time \- Build out a data warehouse to analyze large amounts of
telemetry and sensor data \- Create immersive 3D visualizations for cyber
security and radio frequency domains

If you are interested, please apply at:
[https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://cticinc.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
mikian
Appear Here | Software Engineer & Product Designer | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.appearhere.co.uk](https://www.appearhere.co.uk)

We are a leading marketplace for short-term retail space, working with
everyone from industry leading brands to exciting start-ups.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWc43kQ2ZvQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWc43kQ2ZvQ)

We are currently looking for both frontend and backend developers and product
designer.

Backend Engineer -
[https://appearhere.workable.com/j/6D4605599A](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/6D4605599A)

Frontend Engineer -
[https://appearhere.workable.com/j/4767AAD7B8](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/4767AAD7B8)

Product Designer -
[https://appearhere.workable.com/j/A182E94B0F](https://appearhere.workable.com/j/A182E94B0F)

Tech: Ruby on Rails stack, React, Elasticsearch, AWS (OpsWorks)

I'm happy to answer any questions: mikko.kokkonen@appearhere.co.uk

------
apurvadave
Sysdig | Many Positions | SF, London, Serbia, Remote

Sysdig ([https://www.sysdig.com](https://www.sysdig.com)) is the container
intelligence platform - we've built a unified approach to security,
monitoring, and forensics for enterprises.

We are a geographically distributed company from day 1 and we're proud that
we're staying that way. We value capable team members everywhere in the world.

We have 15+ positions open, but here is a sampling:

Lead Product Designer Backend Software Engineer (java, c, c++) Frontend
Software Engineer (javascript, ember, d3) DevOps Engineer Support Engineer
(Staff & Escalations) Product Manager (monitoring, security) Marketing
Operations (analytics-driven) Technical Marketing Engineer (security)

Please see all our listings here:
[https://sysdig.com/jobs/](https://sysdig.com/jobs/)

Why Sysdig? Awesome technology, in a really cool growing market. Good, honest,
hardworking people who really want to do right by our customers. Full Medical,
Dental, Vision; Unlimited vacation; a free monthly housecleaning service to
boot (!). Join Us!

------
compumike
Triplebyte (YC S15) | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/)

Triplebyte has built a credentials-blind process for evaluating engineering
skill and helping companies hire great software engineers from any background.
Companies like Apple, Dropbox, Mixpanel, Instacart, and 200+ more let our pre-
screened engineers skip resume and recruiter screens and go straight to final
interviews. We're growing fast and are hiring in a number of areas:

Engineering - We eat our own dog food and hire engineers in our normal job
search process on [https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/). (Note
that Triplebyte is just one of the companies we may match you with alongside
200+ others.)

Technical Interviewer Manager - Coordinate and grow our large team of remote
technical interviewers.

Admin Support - Support our operations including candidate scheduling, travel,
and logistics.

Talent Manager - Give personalized support and advocate for every engineer
going through our process to help them get multiple exciting offers.

Account Executive - Help get new companies signed up on our platform.

Account Manager - Primary point-of-contact for existing partner companies.

Content Manager - Use our data to create high-quality content about
engineering and hiring.

For non-engineering roles, see
[https://triplebyte.com/about](https://triplebyte.com/about) and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/triplebyte](https://jobs.lever.co/triplebyte)

------
s3nnyy
Ginetta | Frontend Engineer: Modular CSS + Javascript | Zurich | EU passport
only or Swiss work permission holders only

This might be a exciting, very well-paid opportunity (almost bay-area after-
tax salary). Ginetta is a boutique web agency specialized in human-centered
design and development. We build websites and mobile apps that set new
standards in user experience.

The experiences we create are fast, simple and beautiful. While we focus on
the user, we talk business: Through our work, we help our clients thrive in a
connected world. We value people over deadlines. We offer a respectful,
creative and result-oriented environment in which you can perform at your
highest level. We work hard, sweat the details, and celebrate our progress
with drinks at the end of the week.

In this role, you are responsible for building large web applications. You
will design and implement clean and robust client side architectures. You will
work with a team of a small team of dedicated designers, researchers and
developers to help our clients define and meet their project goals.

Your code reflects your consideration for both end users and fellow
developers. You are familiar with the latest web technologies, such as React,
Angular, Grunt, Sass, and Webpack. You feel comfortable working with a small
team in a fast-paced environment.

We value potential over experience. We expect you to be honest, smart and
daring. You see feedback as an opportunity to grow. You are keen to learn and
eager to succeed. Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
unify_id
UnifyID | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | Competitive |
[https://unify.id/](https://unify.id/) UnifyID is building a revolutionary
identity platform based on implicit authentication. Our solution allows people
to identify themselves in a unique way that is extremely difficult to forge or
crack. Best of all, we are doing it in a way that respects user privacy.
Latest Announcements -
[https://unify.id/press.html](https://unify.id/press.html) \- SXSW Security &
Privacy 2017 Winner \- RSA Innovation Sandbox Unanimous 2017 Winner \-
TechCrunch Disrupt SF Battlefield 2016 Runner-Up \- Stanford StartX S15 Roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer (20 new): [https://unify.id/full-stack-
application.html](https://unify.id/full-stack-application.html)

\- Machine Learner (5 new): [https://unify.id/machine-learner-
application.html](https://unify.id/machine-learner-application.html)

\- iOS Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/iOS-
application.html](https://unify.id/iOS-application.html)

\- Android Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/android-
application.html](https://unify.id/android-application.html)

\- Front-End Lead Engineer: [https://unify.id/front-end-
application.html](https://unify.id/front-end-application.html)

Excellent team, comprehensive benefits, great SoMa location, visa sponsorship,
exciting growth, and meaningful impact at this early-stage VC funded startup.
Email: jobs@unify.id

------
bootstraponline
Instructure | Mobile Software Engineer in Test | Salt Lake City, UT | REMOTE,
instructure.com/careers/

I'm looking for a remote mobile automation architect to work on tools and
infrastructure.

On Android we're using Kotlin and Espresso with builds on Bitrise and tests
running on Firebase test lab.

On iOS we're using Swift and EarlGrey with builds and tests on Buddybuild.

* Languages: Java, Kotlin, Swift, Objective C, JavaScript, Ruby

* Tech stack: Espresso, EarlGrey, React Native, Buddybuild, Bitrise

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure/12b727a6-e8c5-4fe9-99d0-12d1c88ca84c?lever-
via=JhX5x-6lSN)

GitHub Repos:

[https://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
ios](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-ios)

[https://github.com/instructure/instructure-
android](https://github.com/instructure/instructure-android)

------
ultimaterocks
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale, Atlanta, San Francisco, Toronto |
Onsite/Remote | USA/Canada only
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software has been building HR and Payroll software since 1990. We
moved from selling licenses for on-premise installations to a cloud-
based/subscription model in 2002. We are passionate about building awesome
tools to make people's work lives easier. Our motto is People First, which
describes how we treat our customers and our amazing company culture.

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

\- Software Engineers (Java) \- Software Architects \- Software Test
Engineers, and more.

About 20% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2017 today!

Here is a link to our job postings:
[http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

You can also email resumes to techcareers AT ultimatesoftware.com

------
someear
Polly | Software Engineers | Seattle| FULL-TIME (Onsite)
[https://www.polly.ai](https://www.polly.ai)

Polly is a venture backed startup (with investors like Slack, SV Angel,
Amplify Partners and others) that is taking a consumer like approach to
enterprise surveys. We deliver our solution exclusively in messaging (Slack)
and currently support thousands of companies. We’re a small team (9 employees)
with great traction in an emerging space, so there’s the opportunity to come
in and have tremendous impact on the product, the culture, the company, and
the space itself. Our stack is Node, Typescript, Meteor, AWS.

Our roles:

    
    
      * Mid/Senior Full Stack Developer
      * Mid Front-end engineer, with the ability to go full-stack if necessary (HTML, CSS, JS/Node)
      * Product Manager with technical background
    

Comp/Benefits:

    
    
      * Competitive salary + equity
      * Medical, dental, vision for you and your dependents
      * PTO
      * Paid parental leave
      * Laptop and budget to customize your setup
    

Send an email to me at samird@polly.ai and reference HN.

------
ankurjain10
Instalocate.com | Delhi, India | ON-SITE | Full Time, Contract, Interns

Web: www.instalocate.com or angel.co/instalocate/jobs Contact:
ankur@instalocate.com

Looking for full stack developers, backend developers and visual designers.

About Instalocate:

We predict that the future will be full of AI assistants who will automate our
day-to-day activities like predicting health, scheduling meetings or managing
our travel. At Instalocate, we are building a network of AI assistants for
your travel. Our mission is to modernize the travel-day experience using a
group of AI assistants. We are combining the power of machine learning,
Internet of Moving Things and modern interfaces such as conversational UI and
voice to reduce your travel anxiety.

Openings:

\- AI / ML / NLP Engineers - experience in building bots is a big plus \-
Software Engineer - Full Stack Developer - Expertise in ReactJS, Nodejs, MEAN
Stack \- Software Engineer - Backend - Golang, Nodejs, Python, AWS SQS, Redis,
Postgres \- People with interest in building real time location tracking
platform \- Visual Designer

Team:

We are a team of Stanford University alumni and Indian Institute of Management
(IIM) graduates with experience in AI, machine learning, big data and mobile.
We are also a team of chaos specialists and travel-junkies, who take
themselves rather lightly, but take travel very seriously. We’ve been
everywhere from Amazon jungles to the Great Wall of China, and faced every bad
situation that can come a traveller’s way!

Contact ankur@instalocate.com or visit
[https://angel.co/instalocate/jobs](https://angel.co/instalocate/jobs) for
more details

~~~
zeusk
your website at instalocate.com seems to be down (I get `No such host at
:80`).

------
captaintobs
Scribd | Senior Recommendations/Search Engineer | San Francisco | VISA |
ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Our team is looking for smart engineers to work on our recommendation and
search systems. You should have a strong machine learning background with
experience in search or recommendations with a production system or a MS/PHD
in a related field. Scala/Spark and SQL experience is a plus.

We are also looking for engineers with any level of experience to work on our
payments systems. Rails experience a plus, but not a requirement.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. We work on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the
world and use it to take book discovery to the next level. Scribd has a very
friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable, and well funded.
We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work life balance.
Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

If you have questions you can reach me at toby at scribd.com. I am happy to
answer any question related to this role. Please apply directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76773).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:

[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
anonu
ETFLogic | Quant Developer | New York, NY | On Site
[http://www.etflogic.io](http://www.etflogic.io) | Full Time |

ETFLogic is a fintech company that helps clients make better investment
decisions - specifically focused on Exchange Traded Funds. ETFs in the US
currently hold about $3 trillion. That number is set to double in the next 3-4
years. Investor demand continues to drive innovation in the ETF landscape for
products like smart-beta and actively managed funds. As more assets move into
low-cost ETFs, the desire to understand what happens “under the hood”
increases.

We are building quantitative tools, generating analytics and developing multi-
day and intraday trading signals around ETFs and their underlying assets to
provide to institutional clients and money managers. Our stack is Python
(Pandas, NumPy), KX’s KDB+, and PostgreSQL. Our frontend is AngularJS.

Prior experience in finance is not necessary but is helpful, including areas
such as portfolio optimization, fixed-income pricing, ETF pricing and
regression modeling.

Please reach out with your resume to info at etflogic dot io.

------
genericuser1234
Yara ([http://yara.com](http://yara.com)) | Multiple Positions | Berlin |
Onsite

Yara is a global firm specializing in agricultural products and environmental
protection agents, with a mission to responsibly feed the world and protect
the planet.

We have recently decided to invest heavily in a new unit called Digital
Farming, to help us achieve this goal, by building tools to help farmers use
our products more efficiently and by creating business models that make our
products more accessible.

More specifically, we'll be doing things like building web services and apps
that take inputs from sources like IoT devices, weather data, and satellite
and drone pictures, and use this information to give precise recommendations
to our farmers.

Therefore, we are looking for skilled developers of all experience levels to
come and help us build the team. We're just getting started, so we haven't
landed all of the decisions yet on the stack. Expect React (web/native) for
the front end, and a JS or python framework on the back end - with
microservices to handle the more advanced stuff.

This is a unique opportunity to help us define the vision, the tech stack, and
even the way of working and culture. We are hoping to do some amazing things,
and need a lot of help to do it!

Our careers page is at
[http://yara.com/careers/vacant_positions/](http://yara.com/careers/vacant_positions/)
(just search for developer) - if you're interested and don't see a role that
fits precisely, just apply for one of the roles anyway, and leave a note in
the cover letter! Or feel free to reach out directly to me, email andy (dot)
vance (at) yara.com

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | HPC Engineering Leader and Software
Engineering Leader |Boston, Ma. |ONSITE | Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

We are building a world-class team and looking for an HPC data engineering
leader and software engineering lead. Help us discover the future of medicine
and invent the next generation of healthcare. We are leading the change with
the development of next-generation informatics and machine learning
applications.

We are building a world-class team and looking for a software developer lead
to with strong algorithmic experience, Python,Javascript, C/C++, C#, strong
knowledge of HPC (Networked clusters, preferably experience with GPU's Cuda,
not FPGA's). Experience leading production level quality software development
teams (GIT, JIRA, Jenkins).

You can email directly or apply online:

[https://clindatsci.com/software-team-lead](https://clindatsci.com/software-
team-lead)

------
janpaul123
Remix (YC W15) | Design, backend, frontend, full-stack, algorithm engineers,
PMs, etc | San Francisco | ONSITE, VISA, FULL-TIME

Join us in building a real-life SimCity.

Today, cities use pen and paper to make planning decisions that affect
millions of people's lives. We think there's a better way. We've built a web-
based platform that helps city planners make much smarter decisions.

Originally started at Code for America, we're now working with 200+ cities
including Atlanta, Sydney, Boston, Miami, San Francisco, Reykjavik, and
Seattle. All in just two years. Learn more about our product at
[http://remix.com](http://remix.com).

We’re looking for engineers across our stack to write robust code that drives
the world’s first transit planning platform. We use:

\- Mapping: OpenStreetMap, Mapbox, Mapzen, Leaflet, TWKB, GTFS, PostGIS,
ogr2ogr

\- Back-end: Ruby, Rails, Python, Flask, C++, PuLP, COIN-OR Branch and Cut
solver (CBC), PostgreSQL, Redis

\- Front-end: React, Redux, Webpack, ES6/Babel, LESS, CSS Modules

\- Testing: CircleCI, RSpec, Approvals, WebMock, puffing-billy, Capybara,
Jasmine, Happo (screenshot testing), Browserstack, Overcommit, Codecov (>75%
coverage front+back-end)

You’ll work on (for example):

\- The scheduling algorithm that turns a Remix map into work sheets for bus
drivers

\- Visualisations for use in public meetings, such as the “Jane” (Jacobs)
isochrones tool ([https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
ti...](https://blog.remix.com/remixs-isochrone-visualizes-travel-
time-e703b9f929d8))

\- Our geo-database of open data (transit and census)

\- Live-updating costing models and simulations

\- Our demographics tool that helps transit agencies serve their communities
equitably (per the Civil Rights Act of 1964)

Go to [http://remix.com/jobs](http://remix.com/jobs) to apply and to see all
our openings (product, design, data, sales, customer success, etc). We are
committed to a workplace that reflects the community we serve. We especially
encourage women, people of color, and others who are underrepresented in the
tech industry to apply.

------
thefahim
AdQuick | [https://adquick.com](https://adquick.com) | Los Angeles (Venice) |
Full-time | ONSITE | WILL RELOCATE

We're building a self-service platform to buy outdoor advertising (billboards,
transit). Just as Amazon started with books, we're starting with billboards.
Ultimately we want every marketer to use AdQuick to advertise across many
different verticals (billboards, buses, Google, Reddit, ESPN, etc).

We're funded by Initialized Capital (Garry Tan & Alexis Ohanian's fund). Our
customers include Lyft, Instacart, Peloton and more. Customers spend $200K+.
We're a team of 7 and were profitable last month. Founders (including I) are
ex-Instacart, half of which are technical. We're growing very quickly. Jump on
board!

Our stack is Rails, React, Postgres on Heroku. Lots of challenges scaling
frontend map interface, backend ROI data calc, and more. We use image
recognition to find social posts of billboards. Building an e-commerce
platform to buy advertising is a challenge on it's own.

My email is fahim@adquick.com. Shoot me a message to learn more.

------
lx_leo
CoreSystems ([https://www.coresystems.net/our-
story](https://www.coresystems.net/our-story)) | Fullstack, Backend, Android,
IOS, Devops, AI, QA | Berlin (DE) and Zurich area (CH ) | ONSITE, REMOTE
CoreSystems provides Field Service Management software for technicians in 5
continents. Our stack is PostgreSQL, Java, Node, Angular (+ iOS / Android)
Hiring for many positions: * Full Stack:
[https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/310/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/310/Descrip..).
* DevOps:
[https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/327/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/327/Descrip..).
* Android:
[https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/324/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/324/Descrip..).
* IOS:
[https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/273/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/273/Descrip..).
* Backend:
[https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/318/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/318/Descrip..).
* QA Engineer:
[https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/321/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-2773.umantis.com/Vacancies/321/Descrip..).
DevOps culture, creative and relaxed environment, exciting challenges, good
compensation in a solid corporation. Questions and résumé submission to
hr@coresystems.ch Let us know!

------
memberZero
Electron RX | Multiple roles| Cambridge UK | Onsite | Full time | varied +
equity

ElectronRX are building predictive health care and diagnostics platform
towards digital medicines - modulation of organ function and autonomic nervous
system for treatment of debilitating conditions.

We're looking for:

Senior engineer, you'll be touching hardware, cloud systems, build systems
etc, you name it we'll need to put it together at some point.

Medical physicist / bioengineer - we have hardware to design and get built for
implanted stimulation of the nervous system.

Systems designer / technical architect - Someone with a broad technical
experience, knowledge of software, mechanical systems, lots of design and
problem solving. To work with our existing systems engineer on building the
spec for the platform and future products.

Machine learning engineer - Junior and senior applicants welcomed, we're
working in the medical space on several applications. Tailored therapeutics
are the end goal.

We're based in central Cambridge with a lovely little office.

Tech stack:

\- Python

\- kakfa

\- GRPC

\- AWS

applications though angel list please :
[https://angel.co/ebio-1](https://angel.co/ebio-1) or email
bryn@electronrx.com

------
richwagner
MAARK | Senior Fullstack Engineer | Cambridge, MA | Contractor | Onsite/Remote

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is hiring a Senior
Fullstack Engineer (contractor) who can develop and implement responsive/MVC
web apps and websites with a high degree of focus on the visual design and the
overall UX. As a dev team, we work on creative projects, utilize a wide
variety of fullstack technologies (e.g., React, Marrionette, Node.js,
Laravel), and empower our developers to create innovative solutions and
explore/learn emerging tech.

The ideal candidate is in the Boston area (with considerable work-at-home
flexibility), but remote candidates will also be considered. For full details
on position, check out
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/594381](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/594381).

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com/](https://www.maark.com/)

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
asl19dev
ASL19 ([https://asl19.org/en](https://asl19.org/en)) | Toronto (Onsite) | Web
Developer ([https://asl19.org/en/join-us/web-
developer/](https://asl19.org/en/join-us/web-developer/))

ASL19 is a development, research and design lab building technology for social
good. We work on bypassing Internet censorship, digital security and
government transparency.

Most of our development projects are open source and our research is released
under creative commons licenses. You'll help make the Internet more accessible
and supporting civil society aspirations while earning a competitive salary.

We are looking for a Web Developer to join our team
([https://asl19.org/en/join-us/web-developer/](https://asl19.org/en/join-
us/web-developer/)) We Offer:

\- Competitive salary and benefits

\- All the hardware you need

\- Catered lunch and healthy snacks

\- An open culture that welcomes innovation and independence and values
dedication.

Email us your CV and a cover letter to: apply at asl19.org

------
anandraghavan
Armorblox | Sunnyvale CA | Backend, Frontend, ML Engineers | ONSITE |
www.armorblox.com

Armorblox is a venture-backed stealth cybersecurity startup, on a mission to
build a game-changing enterprise security platform. We are company builders
that share a passion for learning from data and solving high impact real-world
problems.

More info: [https://angel.co/armorblox/](https://angel.co/armorblox/)

* MTS - UI : [https://angel.co/armorblox/jobs/281602-member-of-technical-s...](https://angel.co/armorblox/jobs/281602-member-of-technical-staff-ui)

* MTS - ML : [https://angel.co/armorblox/jobs/281608-member-of-technical-s...](https://angel.co/armorblox/jobs/281608-member-of-technical-staff-ml)

* MTS - Systems: [https://angel.co/armorblox/jobs/291095-member-of-technical-s...](https://angel.co/armorblox/jobs/291095-member-of-technical-staff-distributed-systems)

------
arikfr
Redash | Open Source UI/UX Designer | REMOTE

Redash is a BI tool for people who <3 SQL. We let you connect to your
database(s), query your data, visualize and share it (dashboards, API, etc).
Redash is fully open source [2] with a SaaS offering.

We're looking for someone to redesign the application. The goal is to create a
style guide we can apply to the application. Preferably someone who is a "full
stack" designer, i.e. can do both the design and also write CSS. Collaboration
will be via GitHub and all the work will be open source. Great opportunity to
explore how design/UX work in an open source project can be done.

This is a scoped project (paid of course), although we would love the person
who takes this to be able to help us from time to time when we add new UI or
when UX questions arise. Maybe in the future this can become a full time
position.

Email arik at redash.io to apply.

[1] [https://redash.io](https://redash.io) [2]
[https://github.com/getredash/redash](https://github.com/getredash/redash)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte (www.aquabyte.ai) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Aquabyte is seeking a Software Engineer to lead product and algorithm
development for our underwater camera algorithms. We work on stereoscopic 3D
video, object detection and segmentation, and other problems in the underwater
domain. This role is flexible and is based out of our SF offices. Role
involves occasional travel to Norway.

Job Responsibilities:

\- Build entire application production pipelines from ingest to visualization

\- Build new products from the ground up

\- Work at the cutting-edge of the latest underwater video research

Qualifications:

\- Technical degree (CS, math) from a top research university

\- Expert developer with experience building production-scale data pipelines
and web applications in Node.js, Python, JavaScript, and Lua

\- Excellent with React.js / web development

\- Previous startup and product experience

\- Ability to work independently and efficiently on projects

Bonus Qualifications:

\- Experience with Caffe, Torch, or Tensorflow and knowledge of how to
optimize these models

\- Experience working with underwater video data

\- Previous startup founder

Aquabyte is a venture-backed startup that uses computer vision and machine
learning algorithms to optimize fish farms. We are invested and advised by NEA
and Princeton University.

------
AimeeFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Robotics Engineer

More here: [http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

THE COMPANY: Formlabs is a team of engineers, designers, and problem-solvers
who make 3D printing tools for professionals. Started out of MIT in 2011,
we're committed to bringing innovative fabrication tools into the creative
hands of designers, engineers, and artists around the world. We just raised
$35 Million in our Series B and are rapidly growing our 350+ people company.

JOB DESCRIPTION: As Robotics Engineers at a 3D printing company, we apply an
interdisciplinary approach to solving technically hard problems. We write
software for precise motion control & accurate sensor readings, whilst making
design decisions that allow us to move quickly and develop systems faster.

YOU CAN:

\- Share a strong portfolio of previous work

\- Have experience working on multi-disciplinary engineering products

\- Write software, build electronics, and design mechanisms

\- 3+ years of industry experience

Sound interesting? Learn more here:
[http://grnh.se/txorfk1](http://grnh.se/txorfk1)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| DevOps, Rails and Desktop Engineers | Full-Time

Private Internet Access is a VPN service which brings security and privacy to
the average user that’s fast and simple to use.

We’re an activist organization at heart and are significant donors for
organizations such as the EFF, Freenode, Fight for the Future, Creative
Commons, FSF, Linux Mint, Arch Linux, etc. You can learn more about the
companies we support here:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-
spo...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/companies-we-sponsor)

We’re looking for experienced DevOps, Rails and Desktop (JS+Ruby) Engineers
anywhere in the world.

We offer:

\- Competitive Salaries

\- Flexible Vacation Time

For US Employees we also offer:

\- Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for Employee and Employee + Spouse \-
Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D

If you’re interested about learning more about the position please email
jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with cover letter and resume.

------
paulc
Daily Burn | Director, Data & Analytics, QA/Test Engineer | New York | ONSITE
| www.dailyburn.com

DailyBurn is a leading fitness brand and builds products to help people get
fit and live a sustainable healthy lifestyle.

Our focus is on high quality streaming workout content, we produce and
distribute all our content on demand and also offer a live daily workout.

Our tech stack is a Rails web app powering most of our API, golang for backend
services, React.js web front end and native apps on iOS, tvOS, Android,
Kindle, FireTV and Roku.

Director, Data & Analytics

We’re looking for someone to lead our data and analytics efforts both in terms
of how we intake and process data and how we provide insights and analysis for
Finance, Marketing and Product team members.

* 5+ years related & management experience in a Data focused role

* Expert in relational data and analysis tools

* Experience data modelling and business applications of data analysis

* Experience with MySQL, Looker and Redshift a plus

QA/Test Engineer:

Join our team to lead efforts in automating test coverage for our many product
platforms.

* 3 years experience in a testing or development role

* Direct experience with automated testing frameworks or the related technologies

* Strong understanding of QA methodologies

~~~
paulc
NOTE: reach out to paul @ dailyburn.com if you're interested

------
lvanderwoude
Faithlife | Senior Full Stack Software Developer-Social Network | Bellingham,
WA or Chandler, AZ | Full-time | Onsite

[https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareD...](https://faithlife.com/jobs/SeniorFaithlifeFullStackSoftwareDeveloper)

Faithlife is looking for an experienced full stack engineer with the knowledge
and skills to help build Faithlife Groups. Faithlife Groups is an online
community that helps people find and create fellowship wherever they are.

You will be someone who can work well in a diverse environment of different
languages and technologies. You should have expertise in responsive web and
single page applications, but you will also have opportunities in the
services, data, and architecture overall. You should also be able to provide
positive technical leadership.

Check out all the developer positions we have open here, under Software
Development: [https://faithlife.com/careers](https://faithlife.com/careers)

Please note that Faithlife will not sponsor applicants for work visas.

------
shabonkerz
Metromile | [https://www.metromile.com](https://www.metromile.com) | Senior
Frontend Engineer | SF | ONSITE

About Metromile:

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers, including street sweeping alerts, trip stats, decoded check-engine
lights, and car location. We aim to make car ownership as simple and
affordable as it can be. We're looking for:

\- 4-6+ years of hands-on development experience working on consumer-facing
products

\- 4+ years working with JS, HTML, & CSS

\- Experience with Angular, or any MV* or component-based frameworks

Technologies: TypeScript, Webpack, Sass, AngularJS/Angular 2+.

Joel Test Score: 11/12

Funding: $205.5M since 2011

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/ma4k7l1](http://grnh.se/ma4k7l1)

Questions? Drop me a line at arudick at metromile.com

------
dotmm
Momentum Machines | Multiple Positions| SF Bay Area | Onsite | Full-time |
[http://www.momentummachines.com](http://www.momentummachines.com)

Momentum Machines was founded in 2009 and located in San Francisco’s South of
Market neighborhood, Momentum Machines is a small collective of food lovers
and engineers with decades of robotics and restaurant experience. In the past
five-plus years, we’ve solved many difficult engineering and manufacturing
challenges, helped each other grow, and built some interesting intellectual
property.

On the software side, we are in search for a Mechatronics Software Manager &
Senior Front End Engineer.

As our Mechatronics Software Manager, you’ll drive development of software for
the world's first gourmet food producing robots. You’ll be a technical lead
and a development team manager. As technical lead, you’ll guide technology
stack selection and software architecture, and you’ll roll up your sleeves and
help develop when needed. As team manager you’ll help recruit a world-class
development team. This is both a technical and leadership role with
significant growth opportunity.

As our Sr. Front End Engineer, you’ll develop websites for desktop and mobile
that are the interface to the world's first gourmet food producing robots.
Applications include web ordering, point-of-sale, human/machine interfaces,
and kiosks. You’ll guide front-end technology stack selection, and you’ll roll
up your sleeves and help develop multi-tier applications that span mobile,
cloud, and robot. As our first front-end engineer, this is a role with
significant growth ahead.

More details & to apply, go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines](https://jobs.lever.co/momentummachines)

------
jabdulius
Coffee Meets Bagel | Senior Android Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time,
ONSITE,
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking for a Sr. Android
engineer to work on our award winning dating app.

You'll be responsible for implementing new features, driving architecture, and
mentoring more junior team members.

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity. We
have a great reputation in the industry and are growing FAST. We have a super
fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd get to work
with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all dedicated
to helping our users find love!
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

PS. This position can also be done remotely. PSS. We're hiring for multiple
positions on our backend as well!

~~~
lynnetye
Such a diverse and interesting team: [https://www.keyvalues.io/coffee-meets-
bagel](https://www.keyvalues.io/coffee-meets-bagel)

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Software Developer Leader |Boston, Ma.
|ONSITE | Full-Time

Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

We are building a world-class team and looking for a software developer lead.
Help us discover the future of medicine and invent the next generation of
healthcare. We are leading the change with the development of next-generation
informatics and machine learning applications.

We are building a world-class team and looking for a software developer lead
to with strong algorithmic experience, Python,Javascript, C/C++, C#, strong
knowledge of HPC (Networked clusters, preferably experience with GPU's Cuda,
not FPGA's). Experience leading production level quality software development
teams (GIT, JIRA, Jenkins). You can email directly or apply online:
[https://clindatsci.com/software-team-lead](https://clindatsci.com/software-
team-lead)

------
lmirantes
TrackMaven | Full-Stack Software Engineer | Washington, DC | Full-Time |
[https://www.trackmaven.com/](https://www.trackmaven.com/)

TrackMaven, the leading marketing analytics platform, is growing rapidly and
is seeking a forward-thinking, eager and skilled full-stack developer to join
our pack.

We’re seeking a full-stack software engineer with:

\+ Experience developing backend web applications & REST APIs (Python, Django
/ Flask) \+ Experience with modern JavaScript frameworks and build processes
(ES6, Angular or React) \+ Experience working in teams with source control
(GitHub, TargetProcess) \+ The ability to stay focused on the big picture
while tackling complex problems

We offer:

\+ Competitive salary and equity \+ Fantastic health, dental and vision
insurance \+ A casual, fun and support office located in Thomas Circle

More details:

Apply Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trackmaven/jobs/701039#.Wfn45xN...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trackmaven/jobs/701039#.Wfn45xNSxEI)
Or contact me directly: luis@trackmaven.com

------
viblo
Bannerflow (www.bannerflow.com) | Stockholm, Sweden| Full Time | ONSITE

Hi HN! I work in the tech team of Bannerflow. We are one of the first HTML5 ad
production platforms for ads that run across all devices and screens. Today we
have over 500 customers in more than 50 different countries and Bannerflow
banner ads now reach almost 200 million views per day.

Main technologies we use: Microsoft Azure (mainly Webapps, EventHubs,
StreamAnalytics, ADLA/USQL), C#/.NET and .Net Core, MongoDB, Druid, Spark /
Hadoop. Typescript, Javscript, Angular.

We are mainly looking for backend developers and data engineers. Checkout more
details here and apply here (please mentioned you saw us on HN):

[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/4808-bannerflow-back-end-
develo...](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/4808-bannerflow-back-end-developer/)

[https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11370-bannerflow-data-
engineer/](https://emp.jobylon.com/jobs/11370-bannerflow-data-engineer/)

(you can also contact me directly, check my profile)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

~~~
QuasiAlon
Can I PM you somehow ? Tnx

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

Series B Funded by top healthcare investors Ex-Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford
Team

LeanTaaS is a fast growing healthcare predictive analytics company that uses
sophisticated math and lean principles to make healthcare providers more
efficient. Our technology helps millions of people wait less at hospitals and
specialty clinics across the country. LeanTaaS’ customers include some of the
nation’s largest hospitals including Stanford, UCSF, NewYork-Presbyterian, The
University of Texas MD Anderson Cancer Center, and more. Our team includes
veteran executives and the brightest minds from Google, McKinsey, Stanford,
MIT, Duke, Berkeley, UIUC, and more.

We are looking for scrappy, hungry Engineers, Data Scientists and Product
Managers who possess an entrepreneurial personality and the talent to think
outside the box to problem solve.

Job descriptions can be found at
[https://leantaas.com/careers](https://leantaas.com/careers)

BUILD TECHNOLOGY THAT SAVES LIVES!!

------
hamishirving
Newcross Healthcare | Senior Full Stack, React Front-End, DBA | London, UK |
Full-time | ONSITE

We're a small, agile team within a profitable, well-established UK business.
You'll be an important member of the team taking the company to the next level
with a specific focus on modernising the tech stack and improving the user
experience across a variety of products. You'll be working closely with the
CTO and our development team to conceive, build and iterate on a range of
exciting projects.

Senior Full Stack - [http://www.newcrosshealthcare.com/senior-full-stack-
develope...](http://www.newcrosshealthcare.com/senior-full-stack-developer-
london)

React Front-End - [http://www.newcrosshealthcare.com/react-frontend-
developer-l...](http://www.newcrosshealthcare.com/react-frontend-developer-
london)

DBA - [http://www.newcrosshealthcare.com/database-administrator-
lon...](http://www.newcrosshealthcare.com/database-administrator-london)

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
helloburin
Sabre Labs | Principal Software Developer, Full-Stack | Dallas/Fort Worth,
Texas (Southlake) | ONSITE

Sabre Labs is the dedicated emerging tech and innovation lab at Sabre, and
we’re looking for a full-stack developer who leans towards the backend of the
spectrum.

We are tasked with exploring and prototyping new product experiences using the
emerging technologies with the highest potential impact on the travel
industry. We build prototype applications for mobile, web, IoT, and other
emerging platforms (AR, VR, etc.). We are a small, multi-functional group that
values design, development, and business equally and strives to provide
thought leadership for our company, our customers and the broader travel
industry. We’re a tight-knit group obsessed with all things tech, travel, and
tacos.

For more info, see the job posting!
[http://bit.ly/labsprincipaldev17](http://bit.ly/labsprincipaldev17)

Feel free to send me an email about any questions, even if you’re not looking:
burin.asavesna [at] sabre.com or ping me via direct message on Twitter: @burin

------
siumeiman
LaunchDarkly | launchdarkly.com | Oakland, CA | Full time | Onsite

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Technical Support Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/9957c05d-1d62-4382-a9fb-2...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/9957c05d-1d62-4382-a9fb-2e59b5bfb865)

Distributed Systems Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-a...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/7c2a0f73-c630-4baa-804f-af1568cd6595)

Full-stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/812ec9eb-1ccc-4ebe-a4d1-7...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/812ec9eb-1ccc-4ebe-a4d1-7de6ff083b7b)

Account Executive
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/18439955-9b79-4866-8f6e-d...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/18439955-9b79-4866-8f6e-d7bbd8f74bab)

Sales Development Rep
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/95ceec2b-9d8d-4963-9879-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/95ceec2b-9d8d-4963-9879-8bd1caeb3425)

Solutions Architect
[https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3b06fc33-33c3-4979-81c5-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/launchdarkly/3b06fc33-33c3-4979-81c5-3d7ad456478a)

------
nowarninglabel
Kiva | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite | DevOps / SRE |
[http://kiva.org/careers](http://kiva.org/careers) We're hiring someone who
wants to make the world a better place with us through working on the systems
that serve [https://www.kiva.org](https://www.kiva.org) We're a non-profit
helping to alleviate poverty through connecting lenders to borrowers across
the world and here in the US. It's a hand up not a hand out. We offer awesome
benefits including a partner trip to anywhere we work in the world to meet our
borrowers and partners after 1 year. We're looking for systems operations
folks to help us maintain our systems and improve our processes and
deployments. We have a mix of self-hosted and AWS systems and leverage Puppet
extensively. Come make the world a better place with us.
[https://kiva.org/careers](https://kiva.org/careers)

------
sunil-rf
San Francisco | Readyfire | Full Stack Javascript Developers | ONSITE | Full-
Time

Readyfire is a new startup funded by Bullpen Capital (investors in gaming
leaders Zynga & FanDuel), and we are seeking the first hires for our team.
We're looking for motivated self-starters that thrive in a fast moving
environment. Bonus if you are a sports fan and have familiarity with fantasy
sports, daily fantasy, sportsbooks and other sports related games. This is an
opportunity to become a core member of our team and help us shape the company
from the ground up.

We are looking for a great engineer to help build out compelling products to
make sports wagering accessible and fun to all sports fans. We will be using
the React /Redux/ReactNative stack for the front end and node/Express/ GraphQL
on the backend.

[https://angel.co/readyfire/jobs/289823-full-stack-
engineer-f...](https://angel.co/readyfire/jobs/289823-full-stack-engineer-for-
stealth-sports-gaming-startup-at-readyfire)

contact: sunil@readyfire.co

------
debuggest
InComm | Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Associate QA Engineer |
Portland, OR | ONSITE |
[http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w](http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w)

InComm works in the stored value industry (think gift cards and prepaid
cards). The Portland office is chiefly working with APIs and client-side
applications. We work chiefly with React+Redux and .NET and we're moving
towards a DevOps culture. Work downtown, get a free parking or TriMet pass,
free lunch and breakfast once a week, and work in a really collaborative
culture. Send me an email at rfaaberg at thenameofthecompany dot com if you're
interested.

Software Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6556/software-
engineer...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6556/software-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Senior Software Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6553/senior-
software-e...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6553/senior-software-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Senior Systems Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-
systems-en...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/6020/senior-systems-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

Associate QA Engineer - [https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/7008/associate-
qa-engi...](https://careers-incomm.icims.com/jobs/7008/associate-qa-
engineer/job?in_iframe=1)

All Portland jobs - [http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w](http://tinyurl.com/ycjlyn3w)

------
abhash
Credy.in (YC W17) | Python (Django) Developer, Android Developer | Bengaluru |
ONSITE | Full-Time

Credy is a Fintech platform that is working to revolutionize Indian personal
loan market. We are using technology, data and strong financial risk
management to deliver the new way of borrowing and lending. We are a
marketplace for personal loans, connecting institutional lendeers to borrowers
seeking loans. We remove the paperwork, delays and pricing inefficiency that
is common in bank loans. Our platform is backed by Aadhaar and IndiaStack,
placing us at the frontier of financial innovation in India.

Our stack is broadly based on Python3, Django, Angular and Android. We are
looking for passionate developers who can help build and scale awesome
products.

We are looking to hire for Software Engineering role in backend and android
space. The candidates should have 2-3 years of experience in building products
using the relevant technologies(Django for backend, app development for
Android), along with a passion to learn and experiment with new technologies.

Email at abhasha[at]credy.in to apply!

------
jstsch
H5mag | Javascript Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | ONSITE

[https://www.h5mag.com/](https://www.h5mag.com/)

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful digital publications. We're aimed at
graphic designers and enable them to create responsive online interactive
magazines. No programming needed — practically magic!

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is mostly written in PHP/MySQL with some microservices sprinkled on
top. We develop with GitLab using a Continuous Deployment philosophy.

Some things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* developing our new HyperEditor — featuring real-time collaborative editing and a new UX.

* improving our reader front-end, including the H5mag iOS/Android app.

* making our users happy with new ad-hoc features and fixing bugs.

​* talking to our customers and discover their needs.

Take a detailed look here:
[https://www.h5mag.com/jobs](https://www.h5mag.com/jobs)

Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at]
h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
lacjobs
LA Clippers | Basketball Operations Database Administrator | Los Angeles, CA |
Full-time | On-site

Our Basketball Analytics Department is looking to hire an experienced database
administrator who will work closely with the Basketball Analytics Department,
IT Department, and other members of the Basketball Operations staff. The DBA
will assist with maintenance and improvement of current database
infrastructures, while also managing interaction with multiple outside data
sources.

Interested applicants should reach out via email (analyticsjob@clippers.com)

Principal Responsibilities:

\- database performance tuning

\- Security

\- Developing high availability solutions, replication

\- Replication

\- Solution strategies Characteristics / Qualifications:

\- 3+ years of relevant SQL Server 2012+ experience is a must.

\- Experience with Rest APIs data warehousing and processing large JSON and
XML files.

\- Experience with clouded SQL library management software for documentation.

\- Experience working with high availability database systems.

\- Preferred experience with cloud-hosted servers (e.g. Microsoft Azure,
Amazon Web Services).

\- Preferred experience with Microsoft's SAAS Cloud's API (Office 365,
PowerBi, PowerApps, SharePoint, OneDrive, Office Graph).

------
mfford1
Bitwise IO | UI Developer | Minneapolis, MN |
[http://www.bitwise.io](http://www.bitwise.io) | ONSITE

Bitwise IO is a specialized information technology services firm headquartered
in Minneapolis, Minnesota. We deliver enterprise solutions and consulting with
specific expertise in software development projects, blockchain solutions,
architecture consulting, and High Performance Computing (HPC).

We are looking for an experienced UI Software Developer on our blockchain
team.

Responsibilities: Design and develop GUI for core blockchain functions; Design
and develop application-specific GUI for applications that utilize the
blockchain platform.

Qualifications: Bachelor's degree in Computer Science or related field (or 4+
additional years work experience); 3+ years relevant professional development
experience; Computer science fundamentals in data structures; Algorithm
design, and problem solving, experience in developing rich applications with
HTML, CSS, JavaScript; Experience in developing front-end software, with deep
experience in one or more relevant front-end frameworks (React, Angular,
etc.); Experience in working in an agile software development environment;
Varying depths of experience in a variety of programming languages and tools
including: Java, JavaScript, C, Python, etc, with a preference toward open
source technology.

Bitwise IO offers a flexible work environment with offices in the heart of the
north loop of Minneapolis downtown. We offer a great compensation package for
developers that want to experience the opportunity to work on exciting,
industry leading technology projects.

If interested, you can contact us by visiting:
[http://www.bitwise.io/contact/](http://www.bitwise.io/contact/)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Software Engineer; Firmware Manager | SF | ONSITE |
[https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products, especially off-
grid solar energy systems, in emerging markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-
series...](https://blog.angaza.com/angaza-raises-10-5-million-in-series-b-
financing-1fc53423ca80)

As an engineer at Angaza, you create tools that install electricity for
hundreds of families every single night. We are hiring multiple roles in San
Francisco, including mobile and full-stack developers as well as firmware /
hardware management:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerN...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/backend-
developer/?venue=hackerNews)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering...](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/hardware-partnership-
engineering/?venue=hackerNews)

Angaza is a for-profit company, post-series B, with customers in more than
thirty countries. Our standard hiring process involves a phone conversation, a
carefully bounded home project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in
gotcha logic puzzles or adversarial whiteboard programming, and we strive to
give you specific constructive feedback regardless of the outcome.

------
jwilm
OneSignal | DevOps, Systems, Full-Stack | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE

OneSignal provides a simple interface to push notifications, letting content
creators focus on quality user engagement instead of complex implementation.
Our goal is to democratize push communication for everyone from individual
blogs to top tier apps.

We are looking for talented software engineers from any background. Our stack
includes Rust, Ruby on Rails, React.js, PostgreSQL, and Redis. Experience with
our specific tech is not required; we are simply looking for talented people
with a big appetite for learning and shipping quality code.

Specific roles and benefits can be seen on our careers page:
[https://onesignal.com/careers](https://onesignal.com/careers).

To apply, please send your application to eng-jobs@onesignal.com.

Interested in how we leverage Rust for our application? Check out this blog
post! [https://onesignal.com/blog/rust-at-
onesignal/](https://onesignal.com/blog/rust-at-onesignal/)

~~~
k1ns
I just want to say that I love OneSignal. Awesome API and React Native SDK. An
absolute joy to use. Keep up the good work.

------
immad
Mercury | Founding team backend + frontend Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Mercury is a stealth fin-tech startup. We are currently 4 people (2 engineers,
1 designer, 1 BD/Ops) but have raised $6m from a tier A VC. We are looking to
grow our team and add founding engineers.

This is my 4th company. My previous company, Heyzap, was YC09, was funded by
USV+Qualcomm and was acquired for $45m last year.

Sorry for the stealthiness happy to go in to way more details on a call.

Our backend will be in Haskell, frontend React/Redux/Typescript/iOS/Android. I
like generalist engineers and happy to hire smart people that are willing to
learn.

Backend job posting with more data:
[https://www.mercury.co/jobs/backend_engineer.md](https://www.mercury.co/jobs/backend_engineer.md)

Frontend job posting with more data:
[https://www.mercury.co/jobs/frontend_engineer.md](https://www.mercury.co/jobs/frontend_engineer.md)

My email in profile or email jobs AT mercury DOT co.

------
digidel0
Deloitte Digital | Platform Developer, CRM Consultant | Zaventem, Belgium |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Attractive salary with fringe benefits

Deloitte Digital is part of a the Deloitte Consulting practice, in which we
focus on digital transformation. As a developer or consultant you'll guide our
clients in the process of rethinking how they connect with their customers at
every step of the customer journey. We convert the needs of our clients, and
their users, into new concepts, tangible prototypes, and concrete
implementations, while delivering a high business impact throughout. The
Deloitte Digital team is divided into two groups: Digital Experience and
Digital Customer.

 _Digital Experience (Platform Developer)_

\- At least 2 years experience in system development

\- Experience with web technologies and popular web frameworks

\- Good knowledge of at least 1 OOP language

\- Interested in learning new cloud/CRM solutions

\- Working independently or in Agile teams

\- Strong English written and verbal skills

 _Digital Customer (CRM Consultant)_

\- At least 3 years CRM experience in a functional role

\- Experience with Salesforce.com sales & marketing or customer service
solutions

\- Ability to translate business objectives in functional/technical
requirements

\- Working independently or in Agile teams

\- Strong English written and verbal skills

Both teams provide a challenging and innovative working environment with many
personal growth opportunities in a world leading professional services firm!

If you have any question, or want to send me your resume, you can contact me
at mcreyf@deloitte.com.

------
iflypropplanes
Attune Insurance | Frontend Engineer (Angular2+), Director of Engineering,
Product Designer, Product Manager | NYC | Full-time Attune (a joint venture
between Two Sigma and AIG) is committed to changing how small businesses get
insurance. Today, getting an insurance policy requires you to answer hundreds
of questions and can take weeks before you actually have a policy. We have an
product in-market that allows a small business to get insurance in minutes.
We're currently building an in-house application development to lead design
and development to take on a $150B market opportunity. Competitive salary plus
equity available to all employees. Reach out to ebozeman [at] attuneinsurance
dot com if you're interested.

For more information on us:
[https://www.businessinsurance.com/article/00010101/NEWS06/91...](https://www.businessinsurance.com/article/00010101/NEWS06/912313741/Insurers-
to-tap-technology-for-future-success)

------
bidmotion
BidMotion | Mobile Game Developer [INTERNSHIP] | Paris | Onsite, Full-time |

We are looking for a mobile game developer, this might be the internship for
you if you like:

\- Developing high-quality gaming applications for iOS and Android

\- Creating and researching new ideas and designs

\- Integrating new features on games

\- Implement our SDK

We’re a 2 years old growing AdTech company based in Paris with a team of
roughly 20 international talented people, out of which 8 are engineers. We
have achieved $40M in revenues this past year as well as being in the Top 25
worldwide within the mobile advertising industry.

Please find more details here:
[http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-196173-internship-
mobile...](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers#op-196173-internship-mobile..).

tl;dr: We’re small, but shooting for the stars. If you are looking for a place
where you can make a huge impact and grow, come join us.

Don’t hesitate to get in touch with us hr@bidmotion.com or check other
openings [http://www.bidmotion.com/careers](http://www.bidmotion.com/careers)

------
theodoric24
Dark Sky | Machine Learning Engineer | Cambridge, MA |Full-time | On-site

[https://darksky.net/jobs#data-scientist](https://darksky.net/jobs#data-
scientist)

Dark Sky is looking for a machine learning engineer to help us be the best
weather forecasting company. The person in this position will be responsible
for maintaining, analyzing, and improving Dark Sky’s forecast generation, from
hyper-local next-hour precipitation forecasts to 7-day forecasts adjusted for
microclimate effects. The ideal candidate will have knowledge & experience in
several of the following areas: software engineering practices, algorithm
development, data analysis, math/statistics, machine learning, computer
vision, and of course a keen interest in weather!

Responsibilities:

* Analyze and track forecast accuracy to target areas for improvement

* Improve algorithms for forecast models, microclimate adjustments, etc.

* Develop and maintain pipelines for radar image processing and classification

* Fix bugs and improve performance

* Unit-test code for robustness, including edge cases and general reliability

------
lsemel
Muck Rack | Sr. Software Engineer | Remote or on-site at our SoHo, NYC office

We're looking looking for a talented individual to join our fast-growing tech
startup. Our mission is to make journalists, PR pros and marketers more
successful. Muck Rack offers tools that help media professionals find and
contact the most relevant journalists for their stories, and monitor how their
stories perform.

You’ll be working alongside the CTO and engineering team, and with product
managers and designers, to execute major technical projects, lead the building
of new features, and help shape our engineering culture and processes.

We're a remote-first company, where everyone has the opportunity to work on-
site or from anywhere in the world.

Our tech stack includes Python, Django, Celery, SASS, Redis, Elasticsearch,
Nginx, Gunicorn, Varnish, and Ansible.

More info here: [https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-
engineer](https://muckrack.com/job/14/senior-software-engineer) and you can
apply at jobs@muckrack.com

------
jbarmash
Compass | Many Engineering, Product & Marketing Roles | New York City | Full-
time, Onsite

Compass is rethinking how real estate should be done in 21st century, and
doing it by bringing the best real estate agents, marketers, product managers,
engineers and designers together. We are 5 years old, $180M revenue in 2016,
in 10 cities, 1,800 agents, most top in their field. An average agent
increases their business by 30% the year after they join us.

We are building a world-class product & engineering organization at Compass,
with a number of great roles - current R&D team is about 100 and growing
rapidly. Real estate has some truly interesting engineering challenges -
please reach out!

Engineering [https://goo.gl/xyoMTk](https://goo.gl/xyoMTk) Product & Design
[https://goo.gl/dLBy7n](https://goo.gl/dLBy7n) Marketing -
[https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i](https://goo.gl/K8ZS2i)

------
thrill
Fusion Web Clinic | PHP & SQL & Javascript | Greenville, SC |
[https://www.fusionwebclinic.com](https://www.fusionwebclinic.com) | Full-Time
| ONSITE

Fusion Web Clinic builds an enterprise-level software-as-a-service application
for outpatient pediatric therapy. We are small team offering full time
positions with retirement and health benefits. We are looking for a skilled,
intelligent and detail-oriented software developer at an intermediate to
senior level to join our experienced development team of six in response to
our excellent rate of growth. We are also looking to hire for positions in
Application Support and Human Resources. Come join us in a city ranked #3 on
livability.com's top downtowns, located at the base of the Blue Ridge
Mountains in upstate SC. Please apply via
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/fusionwebclinic](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/fusionwebclinic)

------
kurttheviking
AgileMD (YC S11) | Software Engineer, Integration Lead | San Francisco, CA |
FULLTIME, ONSITE

AgileMD builds and manages cloud-hosted productivity software used by
hospitals to deliver higher quality care with fewer resources. In our field,
this type of software is called clinical decision support ("CDS"). Our
technology is the only CDS that deeply integrates with multiple enterprise
electronic health record ("EHR") systems. Our ability to plumb the complex
underbelly of major EHR systems to deliver easy-to-use, aesthetically
pleasing, and high-performing web applications differentiates us from other
CDS companies.

We are backed by Y-Combinator and Rock Health. AgileMD is funded with seed
capital, awards earned by winning the Chicago Booth New Venture Challenge and
the Chicago Biotech Consortium Competition, as well as strong revenue from
customers who enjoy using our products.

Learn more and apply:
[https://agile.md/j/hn20171101](https://agile.md/j/hn20171101)

------
jeremyjbowers
The New York Times | Developer, mobile web | NYC | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.nytimes.com/](https://www.nytimes.com/)

We're looking for a seasoned front-end developer to make our web-based
interactive projects performant and more reflective of native mobile device
behavior.

Interactive News is the special digital projects team embedded within The
Times' newsroom. We draw on technical expertise to imagine new editorial forms
and collaborate with reporters, editors, photographers, videographers and
graphics editors to tell stories in interesting ways.

You don't need previous journalism experience but you should be a critical
thinker who can help us bring thoughtful experiences to our readers.

Apply here: [https://nytimes.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Tech/job/New-
Yor...](https://nytimes.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Tech/job/New-York-
NY/Interactive-News-Developer--Mobile-Web-_REQ-001821-1)

~~~
swapniljavanjal
Any internship/co-op available?

------
tronc
LA Times | Senior Data Engineers | Los Angeles, California | ONSITE with
flexible schedules

At tronc we are growing data and engineering teams in our Los Angeles offices
to power the future of digital news and promote quality journalism. Currently,
we're looking for an experienced Senior Data Scientist and Senior AWS
Infrastructure Engineer to architect and operate the infrastructure that
powers the LA Times, Chicago Tribune, New York Daily News and 150 other
publications.

\- Senior AWS DevOps Infrastructure Engineer \- Senior Data Scientist

Responsibilities * Personalization and audience modeling * Content
classification and understanding * Subscriber acquisition and retention * Data
driven solutions for digital advertising

Qualifications * 2+ years developing machine learning models in industry *
Proven ability to develop machine learning models that solve business problems
* Strong understanding of modern machine learning techniques including
regression,classification, clustering, and their use with text data * Expert
in at least one of the following: NLP / Computational * Linguistics,
Recommender Systems, Deep Learning, Online Learning * Strong programming
skills (Python / Java / Scala preferred) * Advanced degree in a quantitative
field

Our interview process * Short 15 minute technical test * Phone call with our
VP of Data * 30 minute phone screen with an engineer/data scientist * Onsite
in person interview We also have other positions available (UX, Product
Management, Account Executives):

[https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/intro](https://careers-
tronc.icims.com/jobs/intro)

If you have any questions about our team, please reach out directly to me. I'm
a data engineer on our Data Science team. sdyro ( @ ) tronc.com

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and endless opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and remote-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter).

------
philipashlock
Technology Transformation Service (GSA, U.S. Government) | Web developer
(frontend or full stack) | REMOTE or Onsite (DC, San Francisco, NYC, Chicago)
| Must be U.S. Citizen or National | Full-Time | $103,672 to $134,776

We're hiring a developer to help support efforts to solicit and analyze public
feedback on government service delivery.

Applications are due Friday November 10, 2017 11:59pm Eastern. For more
details and to apply go to [https://18f.gsa.gov/join/feedback-analytics-
engineer-gs15/?u...](https://18f.gsa.gov/join/feedback-analytics-engineer-
gs15/?utm_campaign=dataportfoliojobs&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=forum)

This position sits within the Data & Analytics Portfolio (Data.gov, Digital
Analytics Program, Feedback Analytics) in the Office of Products and Programs
- a sibling of 18F within the Technology Transformation Service at GSA.

[https://www.gsa.gov/tts](https://www.gsa.gov/tts)

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Canada | Full-Time ONSITE VISA | Full Stack Web Developer |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Supply Chain | Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry.

\- Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

About Nulogy:

We are a Canadian success story. Our story started 15 years ago when four
engineering grads from the University of Waterloo worked on a design project
that grew to become the company. We are now a world-leading provider of
specialized solutions for complex supply-chain challenges. As a company
founded by friends wanting to make a difference, the close relationship
between the founders influence the family-like culture that exists here.

Benefits:

\- Unlimited paid vacation (take as much paid time off as you need, with at
least 2 weeks off a year).

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.

\- Dev culture is infused with learning; emphasis on clean code, strong
technical practices, and collaboration.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: nulogy.applytojob.com/apply/UTgzg0/Full-Stack-Web-Developer

------
lwright17
MyFitnessPal | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Engineering - Web, Android,
Backend & Leadership | Design

MyFitnessPal is the world's largest diet and fitness tracking application.
We’re serious about individual growth and athlete achievement, and we’d like
you to join us to build real products that will help millions of people
improve their lives through better health & fitness. MyFitnessPal is part of
Under Armour's family of connected fitness technology, which powers an
ecosystem of over 200M athletes, fitness enthusiasts, and people pursuing a
healthy lifestyle.

You will get to learn, grow, and play in an environment that focuses on
results and delivery, all backed by one of the strongest consumer brands in
history.

Web team: Javascript, React, Redux and GraphQL

Services team: Ruby, Scala, Redis, memcache, SQL, AWS, Micro-services

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.VqjuUZMrJTZ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.VqjuUZMrJTZ)

------
dickfickling
Dave.com | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Dave.com is disrupting the $36b overdraft fee industry. From within our (React
Native) iOS and Android apps, users can request a paycheck advance of up to
$75 with no interest.

We are a product and engineering-driven company first and are focused on
building a quality team vs a large team. You will be a formative part of our
company culture moving forward. To that point, we want someone that can take
ownership of a project from beginning to end and can do it on their own.

Backed by Mark Cuban, SV Angel, the Chernin Group, Kraft, Diplo, and others,
we're well funded and located in sunny Los Angeles.

Requirements:

* Frontend and backend web development experience

* 3+ years of Javascript

* Experience building and shipping real products

* Familiarity with web and mobile security best practices

Stack:

* API: Node.js, Python/Flask, MySQL, Redis, hosted on Google Cloud

* Website: React (static, hosted on S3)

* iOS/Android: React Native

Our 12-person team (four engineers) is looking to add another engineer to the
mix. Apply directly to me at dick@dave.com, include a brief summary of the
last product you built and shipped.

------
jkimbo
Zego [[https://www.zegocover.com](https://www.zegocover.com)] | Product
Engineer, Platform Engineer | London | On-site | Full-Time

Zego offers insurance tailored to today’s workforce that enjoy the freedom of
choosing how, where, and when they work. We are looking for engineers to join
our growing tech team.

Zego provides drivers with flexible, hourly insurance while they are working.
We are building a modern insurance platform with which to drive innovation in
the industry. We’re crafting the smartest insurance company in the world and
we want you on board.

Tech we use: Python 3.6/Django, React/React Native, Relay/GraphQL, AWS

Product Engineer - [https://zego.recruitee.com/o/product-
engineer](https://zego.recruitee.com/o/product-engineer) Platform Engineer -
[https://zego.recruitee.com/o/platform-
engineer](https://zego.recruitee.com/o/platform-engineer)

------
David
Petuum | Software Engineer, Data Scientist | Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE, INTERNS,
VISA |
[http://www.petuum.com/careers.html](http://www.petuum.com/careers.html)

Petuum is building a platform for easily running distributed machine learning.
The company was spun out of a Carnegie Mellon research group about two years
ago, and we have recently raised a $93 million series B round (bringing our
total funding to $108 million) to support our rapid growth.

The Petuum development platform and gallery of AI building blocks work with
any programming language and any type of data, allowing managers and analysts
to quickly build AI applications without any coding, while engineers and
coders can further re-program applications as needed.

What we look for:

* Front-end: Experience with Typescript and Angular is a plus.

* Back-end: Experience with some of C/C++, Go, Python, CUDA, and Kubernetes is a plus

* Data science: We look for at least a master’s in data science or related. Industry experience with TensorFlow/Caffe is a plus.

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Cambridge, MA | Onsite

EnergySavvy is on a mission to help solve one of the world’s biggest
challenges: energy. We work with electric and gas utilities across the country
to improve the way consumers and businesses interact with energy at work and
in their homes, and better serve their customers.

To give you a sense of our favorite technologies, our team works with: Flask,
Python, React, Git, and PostgreSQL, but we don’t expect you to walk in the
door knowing them.

Open Positions:

Software Engineer (Cambridge):
[http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/pb5cyxp07l/software-...](http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/pb5cyxp07l/software-
engineer-cambridge)

Client Engagement Professional (Cambridge):
[http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/q9ysb8/client-
engage...](http://energysavvy.applytojob.com/apply/q9ysb8/client-engagement-
professional-boston)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
lillian_vargas
Seeking Senior Developers | SharpSpring | Gainesville, FL | Onsite, Full Time
| [https://careers.sharpspring.com](https://careers.sharpspring.com)

SharpSpring is seeking talented Software Engineers with deep knowledge of PHP
to join our development team onsite in Gainesville, FL. Our team is a group of
dedicated individuals working to provide the best service possible to our
customers using the most innovative solutions. SharpSpring provides excellent
benefits and an engaging workplace with talented, friendly coworkers. This
position will give you the chance to work with the latest technologies and
come up with creative solutions to problems across a wide range of projects.
Ownership of product modules is encouraged, and as a member of our team, your
contributions will have a positive impact on thousands of customers spanning
the globe. We work in an agile environment where input from every developer is
welcomed and everyone’s voice is heard.

------
abrahamcadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers |

Cadre is a well-funded startup (Series C | Total Funding $135M) at the
intersection of technology and investing. Our mission is to provide direct
access to world’s best investments. We are starting with high-end commercial
real estate and are changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in
this massive industry.

Open Positions: [https://cadre.com/careers](https://cadre.com/careers)

Senior Software Engineer-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=75123)

Software Engineer in Test-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=155526)

Software Engineer Internship-
[https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695](https://cadre.com/careers/apply?gh_jid=901695)

------
skuro

       Synple | Several positions | Amsterdam / Breda, The Netherlands | ONSITE
       https://synple.eu/en/index/
    
       Hi all, at Synple our team of seasoned Clojure developers is
       looking for adding a couple new team members. We are a small, well
       funded startup in the logistic sector with a strong technology
       focus and a friendly and open workplace. Our offices are in
       Amsterdam and Breda (The Netherlands).
    
       Our team is looking for a few new members in both software
       development and data science departments, namely:
    
       - Senior software developer (Clojure / ReactJS, full time)
       - Junior software developer (Clojure, full time)
       - Fullstack developer (MeteorJS, part time, remote possible from EU)
       - Data scientist (Clojure / Python, full time)
    
       Our tech stack includes:
    
       clojure / reactjs / meteorjs / kafka / aws / aws lambda
    
       Just drop an email at cs@synple.eu if interested

------
andrethegiant
Inflect Inc | San Francisco | Front-end Engineer | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Our small but growing team of ex-Apple/Netapp/Airware/BitTorrent engineers are
building an internet infrastructure marketplace. Learn more at
[https://inflect.com/about](https://inflect.com/about)

Like working with the latest tools and technology in modern web development?
Look no further: We write our React components in JSX/ES6, transpile down with
Babel, and bundle with Webpack. We use Flow for static type analysis, a strict
set of ESLint rules for linting, and prettier for formatting. We're fans of
flexbox and author stylesheets in Sass. Our environments are consistent thanks
to Docker and we run unit tests on every pull request thanks to CircleCI.

For a complete look at our stack, go to
[https://stackshare.io/inflect/tech](https://stackshare.io/inflect/tech)

Requirements:

\- 2+ years experience with professional web development

\- You can compare features between ES5 and ES6 off the top of your head

\- You are opinionated when it comes to inlining CSS in JS vs. including it in
the head

\- You are aware of CSS quirks and how to mitigate them

\- You are more than comfortable with the command line

\- You have a sharp attention to detail

\- You can communicate clearly and are well-organized

Bonus:

\- You contribute (or have contributed) to open source

\- You've worked with Algolia and/or Mapbox GL before

\- You know how to unlock Bill Clinton in NBA Jam on Sega Genesis

Email jason at inflect dot com a link to your GitHub profile.

------
greghughes
Football Radar, London UK, ONSITE
[https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-
scien...](https://www.footballradar.com/careers/engineering-data-science/)

Football Radar are hiring! We are currently recruiting for the position of
Systems Engineer, JavaScript Engineer, and Backend Software Engineer. Our
stack includes Docker, Scala and React, but we prefer the best tool for the
job.

Football Radar was founded with one clear mission: to become the smartest
company in football. We provide world-leading insights to clients across
industries, underpinned by sophisticated and wholly unique football analysis.

Our engineering department comprises twenty people split into focused teams
working on a broad set of problems across trading, modelling and football
analysis. We cultivate an agile working environment; planning milestones and
user stories, heavy collaboration, and understanding every aspect of the
domain is all part of the day-to-day.

~~~
MarcAstr0
All positions in the UK? Zero chance of remote work?

------
secfirstmd
Security First | [https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org) |
Dublin, Ireland | Full-time | Android Developer (Umbrella App)

Are you a developer that wants to work on a exciting new human rights project
that can save lives every day?

We build open source technology that helps some of the most courageous human
rights defenders and journalists in the world stay safe.

We are looking for an experienced Android Developer who shares our passion to
work full on our app ("Umbrella"). We recently launched our first version and
are now looking to increase our small team to build out it's features and
functionality.

You will be an Android Developer who:

* Cares about human rights

* Has made a native Android app from scratch

* Some experience with interacting with web services

* Knows how to use SQLite to access data (we use ORMLite for with SQLCipher support)

* Is capable of working with Kotlin in future versions

* Understands using support libraries to support older versions

* Has a strong understanding of security

Apply to jobs@secfirst.org

Job is Dublin, Ireland based though for exceptional candidates, remote may be
considered.

------
mwiles
Pindrop | Test Automation Engineer | Atlanta, GA | Onsite

Pindrop is an Atlanta-based startup engineering software that fights against
social hacking through open audio channels. Our mission: establish security,
identity, and trust on every voice interaction.

Pindrop is one of the fastest growing security companies in the world, and
we're looking for Engineers interested in fighting bad guys to make the world
a better place. While we have several openings, we're specifically looking for
a software engineer who will build a product which will test our software.
We're looking for a strong programmer (Python or Go preferred) who has a
passion for quality code and who can help mentor other engineers to be better
testers.

Do you want to fight crime with science? Check out our job openings and apply
via our site:
[https://www.pindrop.com/company/careers/](https://www.pindrop.com/company/careers/)

You can also apply directly to mwiles@pindrop.com.

------
danyx
Douglas Connect GmbH | Functional programming generalist | Basel, Switzerland
| ONSITE w partly remote | Full time or part time

We are a small company based in Basel, Switzerland working on solutions and
research in the field of health sciences with a focus on toxicology. It's an
exciting time to be in Toxicology as the whole field is moving towards
minimizing animal testing by using machine learning to predict toxicity of new
compounds.

We are looking for an experienced software engineer who is comfortable with
functional programming languages (any of Elm, Elixir, F#, Haskell, OCaml, ...)
and has experience both on the backend and in frontend development. Our
existing solutions are built mostly with Elm, Python, R and a bit of Scala.
You are a resident of Switzerland and while remote work is also possible, you
are able to work from our office in Basel at least some of the time.

[https://douglasconnect.com/join-us](https://douglasconnect.com/join-us)

------
itajaja
Butterfly Network | Senior Cloud Engineer | NYC | Full Time, Onsite

We just unveiled our first product[1][2][3] and We are looking to expand our
team of engineers. For our cloud team, we are looking for the following
skills:

\- track record of shipping or maintaining modern cloud systems in production

\- python (Flask, Django)

\- SQL Databases (Postgres, MySQL)

\- javascript (react, webpack, ES6, node, graphql)

\- docker, kubernetes

\- knowledge of internet protocols, REST, microservices architecture

\- Unix

\- previous experience with medical imaging technologies and systems (PACS)

You can contact me directly at gtagliabue[at]4catalyzer[dot]com or
careers@butterflynetinc.com. For a full list of open positions, visit:
[https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer](https://careers.smartrecruiters.com/4Catalyzer)

[http://butterflynetwork.com](http://butterflynetwork.com)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15588711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15588711)

[2]: [https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609195/this-doctor-
diagno...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609195/this-doctor-diagnosed-
his-own-cancer-with-an-iphone-ultrasound/)

[3]: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2017/10/27/an-
ent...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2017/10/27/an-entrepreneur-
aims-to-peer-inside-the-body-with-a-small-simple-cheap-device/#15e7dbbb5e5a)

------
thinkful_mentor
Thinkful Bootcamp Mentor (Data Science or Javascript Web Development) |
Remote(U.S. Based), Contract

Help motivated learners get to those aha! moments.

Thinkful’s Data Science & Flexible Javascript Web Development Bootcamps pair
personalized, intensive mentorship with a curriculum tailored to launch
students careers.

On the Data Science side, you can mentor on everything from the basics of
analytics to building specialized machine learning models in your student’s
domain of choice.

On the Flexible Javascript Web Dev side, you can mentor on everything from the
basics of front-end web development to full-stack Javascript with Node.JS and
React.js.

Mentors benefit by expanding their network and boosting marketability as
subject matter experts who use their spare time impacting learners while
learning themselves.

Please submit an application at
[https://www.thinkful.com/apply#apply](https://www.thinkful.com/apply#apply).
Feel free to email melissa (at) thinkful (dot) com with any questions!

------
trakstar_jobs
Trakstar ([https://www.trakstar.com](https://www.trakstar.com)) | Full-stack
Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time, ONSITE, Salary: $100-$125k + equity

Trakstar is looking for experienced and versatile full-stack developers
familiar with the Rails framework to join our small but efficient team in
Seattle. We make performance reviews meaningful for employees, managers, and
HR administrators around the world. Our rapidly growing customer base consists
of over 125k users and 1,000 organizations.

Our stack: Rails 4.2, Ruby 2.3, Postgres 9.4, JavaScript, jQuery, SQL, HTML,
CSS. Looking to modernize our front-end work with React as well. We utilize
Resque/Redis for background jobs, have an automated feature test suite driven
by Capybara and PhantomJS on Circle CI, and run our own ops with AWS + Chef.

To apply, visit:

[https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fx7l](https://trakstar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fx7l)

------
jeffchuber
Standard Cyborg (YC) | SF | Full-time \- Senior iOS engineer \- Software
Engineer - Computational Geometry

We're creating a platform to design custom-fit products at scale. In our first
vertical - orthotics and prosthetics, we have an international customer base
(real traction and revenue) and our software is taught to the new generation
of students.

We're looking for a senior iOS engineer to join our engineering team
(currently 2 people). You will own the iPad app and contribute to other parts
of our stack. Our iPad app is a key priority for us - and will be the primary
interface for how all custom-fit products in the future are scanned and
designed.

We are also looking for a software engineer well-versed in computational
geometry/mesh processing/geometry processing. If ICP mesh registration and/or
SDFs mean something to you - this could be a great fit!

jeff@standardcyborg.com
[http://www.standardcyborg.com/](http://www.standardcyborg.com/)

------
carlyturpin
Crowdcube London & Cardiff Full Time

Crowdcube is the world's leading equity crowdfunding platform. We enable
incredible businesses to get their ideas off the ground and grow. We're
looking for: \- Full Stack engineers with solid JavaScript skills and a desire
to work with React and Node. \- Php Engineers keen to work with Laravel

We're looking for engineers to help us continue our growth and our expansion
into new markets. We need to enable our team to build and deliver quickly and
safely on our ambitious plans. This is more than just a coding role. You will
be part of a team who sets out what we build and how. You will be influencing
discussions around architecture and will play a key part in conversations
about the evolution of the platform. Collaboration is really important to us!

You can check Crowdcube out
here:[https://www.crowdcube.com/](https://www.crowdcube.com/)

If you're interested in finding out more, you can email me at
carly@crowdcube.com

Cheers

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2017-2021 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      2016 EdTech Innovation of the Year Award Winner
      2016 An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with Artificial Intelligence
technology. Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a conversational chatbot that
assesses students' learning and guides them towards mastery. We are looking
for entrepreneurial candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. App Developer(s)

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - Front End web/app design
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails a plus
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
bensummers
Haplo | Senior Software Developer | London, UK | Full time, ONSITE

Are you an experienced generalist developer looking for a place you can write
your best code and help an enthusiastic team learn?

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs/senior-developer](https://www.haplo-
services.com/jobs/senior-developer)

We build research information management systems for universities, on top of
our open source Haplo platform.

[https://haplo.org](https://haplo.org)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great coffee. Ambition to change the world in a small but significant
way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

[https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](https://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
madwort
TransportAPI | Ruby Backend Developer | REMOTE / ONSITE London or Sofia |
Full-time or part-time |
[http://www.transportapi.com](http://www.transportapi.com)

TransportAPI is building an API for public transport timetables, live
departures and routes along with performance indicators, fare data, widgets
and dashboards. Current Enterprise customers include two of the top five
transport operators in Britain (First Group and National Express) as well as
Heathrow Airport.

We also run an open-access service funded by Future Cities Catapult, and a
pay-per-hit platform with around 3,500 developers signed up including BT,
Astra Zeneca, IKEA, Snowdrop, Transport Systems Catapult, Liveposter,
Screenreach, ELGIN, Resonate, FWT, Trapeze, Grand Visual and the Universities
of Warwick, Lancaster and South Wales.

We focus on Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL and Chef running on AWS, but we also use
Go, Java, Objective C and Python when needed. We practice agile development
but the gravitational force of our platform always pulls us back to
pragmatics.

You will be part of the dev team developing core technology for
transportapi.com, its API and related microservices. Specific responsibilities
would include:

• Designing and developing new endpoints for the API

• Designing, implementing and using internal backend libraries

• Streamlining the import of static schedule data and live streaming data
feeds

• Web service development and deployment

More detail here in the PDF:
[https://www.transportapi.com/blog/2017/10/transportapi-is-
lo...](https://www.transportapi.com/blog/2017/10/transportapi-is-looking-for-
a-developer/)

Get in touch by email at info {at} transportapi.com or twitter @transportapi

~~~
madwort
Nb. We're not interested in working with agencies right now. Thanks!

------
misiti3780
Math and Pencil | Software Engineer | Anywhere/NYC | Full-time |
[https://www.mathandpencil.com](https://www.mathandpencil.com)

We are a small full-stack consulting agency with locations on the US East and
West coast (Seattle, DC, Philly, NYC, Maryland, and Buffalo). I am looking for
a talented full stack (but if you know python really well, that is enough)
developer looking to work remotely full-time building applications using:

React/Redux/Jest/Websockets, Python(Django), Postgres/Redis, AWS/S3/Ubuntu,
CircleCI/Jenkins

My client is a well-funded start-up changing the ways in which hurricane
insurance is bought/sold/and priced. We are building extremely exciting real-
time technologies and you will have a lot of leverage/ownership of the
product/features you are building

If you are located in or near NYC a plus, but it shouldn't matter for the
right candidate.

For more info: joseph dot misiti @ mathandpencil.com

------
tpryme
Lab79 | Clojure Engineer - San Francisco - REMOTE OK

Around the world, we experience healthcare the same way we did 10 years ago.
99% of it still takes place inside the traditional walls of a hospital or
doctor's office. In the meantime, 99% of what determines our health happens
outside of them. Lab79 is looking to change that, by reimagining how we
experience healthcare, with a particular emphasis on our most vulnerable
populations. If you are looking to make a real difference in people's lives
and work on an exciting future for healthcare, you'll love the work we're
doing.

You are a full-stack Clojure/script engineer with at least two years of
experience in Clojure. Our current stack is Clojure, Datomic, and Om Next on
top of Kubernetes. Our engineering team is distributed, and we are looking to
add one more engineer to the team in the next 2 months. If you'd like to learn
more, we'd love to hear from you at careers@lab79.org.

------
ivahuc
Operam: Software Engineer | JavaScript, React | Los Angeles (USA)/Prague
(Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia) | Only for Engineers authorized to work
in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs) Operam: Front-end
Engineer | React, Redux, Node.js | Los Angeles (USA)/Prague (Czech
Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia)| Only for Engineers authorized to work in US
and EU | more info: [https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)
Operam: Machine Learning Engineer | Python, Mongo, Postgres, Redshift | Los
Angeles (USA)/Prague (Czech Republic)/Bratislava (Slovakia)| Only for
Engineers authorized to work in US and EU | more info:
[https://www.operam.com/jobs](https://www.operam.com/jobs)

------
jdhawk
Results Generation | Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Full-
Time | [http://www.resultsgeneration.com](http://www.resultsgeneration.com)

Results Generation is a leading provider of channel monetization solutions
operating in Austin, Texas. Our core technology enhances and develops revenue
streams for a broad array of clients across the globe. In business since 2006,
we are a profitable, self-funded company that retains its startup mentality
and drive for growth. We continue to grow rapidly and are looking for high
caliber candidates to join our company.

Stack: PHP/MySQL/ElasticSearch/RabbitMQ/PowerMTA deployed on GCS, RackSpace,
and our own hardware.

We are currently looking for an enthusiastic, seasonsed Software Engineer with
strong backend experience to join our team.

Competitive Compensation, Full Medical & Dental, Paid Vacation, 401k, Casual &
Collaborative Work Environment in North West Austin.

dustin@resultsgeneration.com

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java and Node Developers | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/) | ONSITE

Rideways is building a platform for ground transport solutions. This means
that our customers can book taxis, buses and trains. We're using Java 8,
Spring MVC, React, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi, bus, train
or shuttle from the airport to your hotel or conference centre.

We are hiring:

\- Frontend (node) developers
([http://grnh.se/ts3cw71](http://grnh.se/ts3cw71))

\- Frontend (node) lead developer
([http://grnh.se/mdh5yg1](http://grnh.se/mdh5yg1))

\- Principal Java developer ([http://grnh.se/hgs75x1](http://grnh.se/hgs75x1))

\- Lead Java developer ([http://grnh.se/l4sj6i1](http://grnh.se/l4sj6i1))

\- Test Engineer ([http://grnh.se/akrltg1](http://grnh.se/akrltg1))

\- Product owner ([http://grnh.se/d03c2e1](http://grnh.se/d03c2e1))

\- UX Researcher ([http://grnh.se/vrcg5d1](http://grnh.se/vrcg5d1))

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in Los
Angeles and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
lis
EDEKA Bringmeister | Software Engineer - Backend | Berlin | FULL-TIME INTERNS
ONSITE [https://www.bringmeister.de](https://www.bringmeister.de)

Bringmeister is EDEKAs grocery delivery service - we are delivering groceries
to your door step in Berlin and Munich. For our development team in Berlin we
are looking for a:

* Software Engineer - Backend (Java, Spring Boot, Kafka / Kinesis, Camunda)

You will work on our new shop platform that is accessed by our React (Native)
Frontend. We run our services in Docker containers on AWS, so some experience
with AWS & Docker is a plus.

All levels, internships or working students positions are available as well.
Basic german skills (and/or willingness to learn) are a must. Interview
process works like this: first step onsite interview with our developers,
second step is a small homework. Final step is a short interview with HR to
talk about contract stuff. Contact me: nicholas.wittstruck@edeka.de

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Hackers / Mathematicians / Operations Researchers / Mechanical
Engineers / Applied Materials Scientists / Food Scientists and Technologists /
Multilingual Multiplatform Mobile App Developers | Shenzhen | $neg + equity
available | Full-time or REMOTE | [http://8-food.com/](http://8-food.com/)

Current hiring challenge / intro problem set for mathematicians / operations
researchers, if you like that sort of thing.

Work on what you want, within reason. Help define the company and take
ownership of your chosen field.

Registered in Hong Kong, with a subsidiary currently under registration in
Shenzhen, we are a small, mainland China based, international team in the mid
prototyping phase, approaching prep-for-manufacturing on a novel series of
distributed food service locations supporting automated food preparation and
retail. You can look at them as scaled down factories, robotic chefs or one
large distributed just-in-time custom food manufacturing system including the
associated logistics network. Fresh ingredients and personalized customer
orders in, tasty cooked food out.

We are in perfect unison with the largest trends in the sector (convenience,
personalization, mobile ordering, commodification of last mile delivery), are
already oversubscribed for our next investment round and have recently doubled
down by moving to Shenzhen. We have great experience with China, less in
manufacturing, lots in complex systems and emerging technology, and multiple
successful exits globally.

Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is not required. Clear
written technical communication in English is mandatory. Skills and experience
first, qualifications a distant second. We respect execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <Desired Job Title>' in subject.
No recruiters.

------
RVirgo
Sertis ([https://www.sertiscorp.com)|](https://www.sertiscorp.com\)|) Data
Scientist, Researcher, ML/DL Specialist, Data Engineers | Bangkok, Thaland |
ONSITE Sertis is a leading data science and big data analytics consultancy
with a world-class professional team. We bring data science innovation to
uncover valuable insights and solve complex business problems. We're looking
for some exceptional data scientists at all levels, to help us with a range of
R&D and projects, both internally, and for our clients. You will join us in
developing applications in various fields such as NLP, Image Recognition, Deep
Learning & AI for our Clients, and internally for our Data Innovation Lab.
Apply here: [https://sertis.breezy.hr](https://sertis.breezy.hr) or for more
info email me at rvirgo@sertiscorp.com

------
bretthellman
At a high-level, there are two kinds of people in SV. Those that want to join
the Airbnb, Slack, Github, Facebooks of the world (which is awesome) and those
that want to create them (also awesome). If you are the latter version, I
would love to chat!

\--

Hello from Sherthng (codename)!

I'm the founder/ceo. I previously founded HALL.com which was acquired by
Atlassian in 2015.

I started Sherthng (codename) ~2 weeks ago so if you like early, lets connect
soon! We are a well funded team of two working to craft the next great
workplace application.

Roles Open in SF/SOMA:

    
    
      * Front-End Engineer (react/redux/node)
      * Back-End Engineer (node/javascript)
      * Full-Stack Engineer
      * Product Designer
    

Link to learn more: [http://www.sherthng.com/](http://www.sherthng.com/)

If interested, email me at brett@sherthng.com or dm @bretthellman
[http://www.sherthng.com/](http://www.sherthng.com/)

------
BuddyLoans
BuddyLoans | Developer | Manchester, UK | Full Time | On Site |
[https://www.buddyloans.com](https://www.buddyloans.com)

BuddyLoans is a fast growing UK guarantor lender with great recent funding.

We are looking for experienced developers to help us build a bespoke guarantor
lending platform integrated with an in-house multi-channel contact center
(built with Twilio).

You'll have direct input in making new business decisions, from a strategic
level to design and implementation of new features.

Our current stack is PHP 7 on the backend (Zend Framework/Expressive),
JavaScript (React) and Elm on the frontend, along with MySQL. Our applications
are hosted on AWS.

Required strong experience with:

\- OO PHP programming with good use of design patterns

\- At least one major PHP framework e.g. Zend Framework, Symfony, Laravel,
Phalcon, CodeIgniter

\- MySQL

\- Git version control

Desired experience in:

\- Integrating with 3rd party APIs

\- Writing testable PHP code using PHPUnit or phpspec

\- JavaScript frameworks eg. React, Ember, jQuery.

\- AWS

\- Twilio cloud communications platform

Please email php.recruitment@buddyloans.com if you are interested. No
agencies.

------
bgriggs1
Knack | US Remote | Front-end Engineer | [https://knack.com/work-at-
knack](https://knack.com/work-at-knack)

We're looking for a JavaScript expert with Vue.js experience and a passion for
usability to help lead our front-end architecture.

Here's some cool stuff about Knack:

* REMOTE - We're a 100% remote company that has been 100% remote from the beginning and spends a lot of time thinking about how a small 100% remote team can build a world class product.

* PRODUCT - Knack is a DIY data platform that makes it easy to build custom apps that make your data useful. It's constantly evolving and intersecting with the latest technology.

* IMPACT - If impact is your thing (it's ours!) Knack impacts a lot of people, including countless non-profits, educational institutes, and small businesses.

* TEAM - We're a small team that really enjoys getting to work together and it shows. It's all about enjoying the ride, taking ownership, pushing each other to excel at our craft, and doing work that makes a difference.

* COMPANY - We're 100% bootstrapped, so we know how to build a product customers will pay for. We believe in growth without compromise, not growth at all costs. We don't have a VP layer or management, and want to keep it that way as long as we can.

Find out more at [https://knack.com/work-at-knack](https://knack.com/work-at-
knack) and [https://knack.com/about](https://knack.com/about).

Apply at [https://www.knack.com/jobs/front-end-engineer#job-
applicatio...](https://www.knack.com/jobs/front-end-engineer#job-
applications/apply2/5420897dd3385df425055419/).

~~~
spraak
I applied and received a warm response with a coding challenge, however I
never heard back from them after I replied with my solution. I tried to follow
up multiple times. No feedback, even a simple "sorry/no" is poor experience.

Edit: This was a few months ago.

~~~
bgriggs1
If you email I'm happy to review, we do mean to reply to any candidates we
engage with, my apologies if that didn't happen. Note: this position doesn't
require a coding challenge.

------
jkukul
mbr targeting / Ströer Digital Group | Software Engineer (Java) | Berlin,
Germany | Full-time, On-Site

At mbr targeting in Berlin we are developing and scaling the core technology
that powers Germany's market leading digital advertising company - Ströer.

With online advertising being one of the most challenging fields in high
performance computing and data processing, we are working at the cutting edge
of big data, machine learning and real-time technologies and we are operating
large-scale deployments of real-time web services.

To expand our team of highly skilled engineers we are looking for talented
software engineers who either already have some experience building scalable,
low-latency systems or who are proficient with Java and are looking for a
challenging opportunity.

Please find more info here: [https://mbr-targeting.com/jobs.html](https://mbr-
targeting.com/jobs.html) Get in touch with us: jobs@mbr-targeting.com

------
stober
Apple, Inc. | Data Scientist | Cupertino, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time

The Internet Services team at Apple is looking for a data scientist with a
drive to turn huge amounts of data into insights that enhance customer
experience.

A successful candidate will have a bent for applied research with expertise in
pattern mining, anomaly detection, predictive modeling, classification and
optimization. If you join our team, you’ll be implementing end-to-end
analytical solutions that have direct and measurable impact. The role requires
a broad knowledge of existing data mining algorithms, a strong background in
software development, and the creativity to invent new solutions when needed.

If interested send your resume to jstober@apple.com.

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=54755651&t=0&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=54755651&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=54755651)

------
ejmck55
Josh.ai | [https://www.josh.ai/jobs](https://www.josh.ai/jobs) | Denver CO |
ONSITE Full-time

Josh is a voice controlled home automation system. Like Siri or Google Now,
the Josh programming language is built to support natural language voice
commands. This includes greetings, questions, instructions, and more. Further,
Josh is built to control and connect any “smart” device, from any device. For
example, with Josh you can turn on your speakers from your watch, change the
temperature from your phone, shut off the lights from your desktop, etc.

We're looking for various roles, but primarily a Node.js/React/React Native
developers to work on front end and cloud architecture. We're also looking for
some device level developers who would work creating device drivers primarily
in C++

Apply by sending a resume to jobs@josh.ai, and note which position from the
website you're interested in.

------
avinashega
Booking.com | Onsite, Amsterdam | Visa & Relocation

We at Booking.com, planet’s #1 accommodation site, are on a mission to empower
people to experience the world. We are looking to fill few senior positions in
our team.

1\. Senior Backend developers with a minimum of 7 years of experience in
backend development.

2\. Senior Data Scientists (Analytics or Machine Learning) with a minimum of 7
years of relevant experience.

3\. Senior front end developers with a minimum of 7 years of experience into
client side development using html, css, javascript frameworks.

4\. Senior UX Designers with a minimum of 7 years of relevant experience.

5\. Senior Mobile developers (Android or iOS) with a minimum of 3 years of
relevant experience and 7+ years of development experience.

6\. Full stack developers with a minimum of 3 years of experience in full
stack development.

7\. Site Reliability Engineers with a minimum of 3 years of relevant
experience.

If you are interested and believe that your skillset fits into one of the
above mentioned roles, mail your CVs to mail@avinashega.com

------
fheisler
White Hat Academy | security, web dev | Washington, DC | REMOTE

We have been invited to interview with YC next week and are looking to scale
up quickly. White Hat Academy teaches infosec skills through realistic
interactive labs in a Codecademy-like interface.

A prototype demo is available at
[https://ex.whitehat.academy](https://ex.whitehat.academy)

Looking to fill part-time contract, possibly larger full-time roles depending
on the match. If you're interested in the topic/business, reach out!

We are especially seeking experts with broad infosec background and strong
writing skills who can help craft training labs. If you have web development
experience (Node) as well, security work on the platform itself is also high
on the list.

If you are just starting out your infosec career and looking for ways to
quickly pick up a wide array of knowledge, we're open to a paid internship
with the right candidate.

Email me (Fletcher) at our site (whitehat.academy)

------
benmac
Discuss.io | Seattle, WA | Full Time | ONSITE

Discuss.io is a Qualitative Research Videoconferencing Platform. We integrate
videoconferencing, telephony, video processing and focus group recruitment to
provide a full market research solution to big brands and technology leaders.
We've just taken $5million in Series A to take our platform to the next level.

We're hiring for the following roles: Front-end Developers (React) - Seattle
Quality Assurance Lead - Seattle Engineering Manager - Brisbane, Australia

At Discuss.io you'll find React, Redux, Material UI, Jest, Enzyme, Mocha,
Selenium, Terraform, Docker, MySQL, Redis, Node.js, Java, PHP, WebRTC,
SIP/telephony, Dynamo, RDS, ECS, ElasticTranscoder, Step Functions, Lambda,
Kinesis, Kinesis Analytics, Firehose, ElasticSearch and much more.

We'd love to hear from you -
[https://www.discuss.io/careers/](https://www.discuss.io/careers/)

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Senior Application Developer | NYC $120,000 - $150,000 | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data.

We do a combination of quantitative analysis and good old fashioned product
development. At the end of the day, we are creating modern, elegant
applications that help our government be more awesome. Join a small team of
talented developers, capable researchers, and former finance people that saw
the light.

We use a modern stack of python, pandas, flask, JS/TypeScript, React, Node,
kdb, & q. It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn
you'll fit right in.

For this position, we're looking for a full stack developer with 5+ years’
experience building software and leading development teams.

For more information or to apply, please send your resume to
careers@aretecinc.com.

------
sergc
Full-Stack/Front End Software Engineers | Syntasa | ONSITE | Fulltime |
Washington DC Metro Area (Herndon, VA) | Visa Transfer OK | www.syntasa.com

Syntasa is a Predictive Behavioral Analytics application that leverages
machine-learning, event-processing, visualization, and big data technologies
to process billions of records in order to generate actionable customer
intelligence that improves acquisition, conversion, and retention.

What we're looking for: Experienced Full Stack and Front End Engineers for our
Application Team.

Application Tech Stack: MEAN Stack (Mongodb/Postgres, Express, AngularJS,
NodeJS)

    
    
      * Experience in web development, either AngularJS/Angular or NodeJS experience required
      * Strong JavaScript skills
      * Self-motivated, able and open to learning 
      * Typescript, SQL, Linux, AWS, GCP, D3, ML experience a plus
    

No agencies please! Email me at Sergey DOT Cherman AT syntasa.com and mention
you're from HN.

------
nosh
HealthRhythms | Multiple Positions | New York City | ONSITE

At HealthRhythms [[http://healthrhythms.com](http://healthrhythms.com)] we are
working to make it easy to measure and care for everyone’s mental health. Our
products leverage real-time mobile measurements with data analysis and
modeling to create truly personalized just-in-time interventions. We are
helping people and their clinicians detect and characterize their mental
health from passively available data from their mobile phones.

You can read a recent news article here:
[http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-
behavior...](http://www.mobihealthnews.com/content/healthrhythms-behavioral-
health-platform-snags-21m-nih) We're looking for independent thinkers who care
deeply about the problems we're solving. Our mission is to redefine not only
how we measure and treat mental illness, but how we optimize wellbeing as a
whole. If being one of the first 10 employees at a promising startup in an
exploding field sounds exciting to you, please get in touch.

Positions:

iOS Engineer (Swift, Objective-C) - we are looking for a candidate who will
head up our efforts on iOS - this will involve working both on low-level
sensing capabilities (e.g. Location/GPS, HealthKit, Core Motion, etc) as well
patient-facing portions of our app

Backend Engineer (Python, AWS) - Our backend runs on AWS, is primarily built
in Python, and uses services such as AWS Lambda, DynamoDB, RedShift, etc. We
are looking for someone who is well versed in both Python and AWS.
Responsibilities will involve automating and scaling our current setup, as
well continuing to build out our data capture and data analytics capabilities

Email us your resume and tell us a bit about yourself at
jobs@healthrhythms.com

We are looking forward to hearing from you!

------
globblob
MIAMED GmbH (US: amboss.com, DE: miamed.de) | Berlin, Germany; Cologne,
Germany | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.miamed.de/jobs](https://www.miamed.de/jobs)

AMBOSS is a revolutionary new learning system for medical students and
physicians. Our team consists of more than 100 dedicated physicians who are
driven by the idea of improving medical care for people around the world. Do
you want to participate in shaping a new era of medical education? Currently
looking for:

\- CTO - Chief Technology Officer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=863521](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=863521))

\- Engineering Internship
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=780852))

\- Full Stack Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=782162))

\- Senior PHP Developer
([https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910](https://www.miamed.de/jobs?gh_jid=477910))

What we offer:

\- Diverse and interesting tasks with a high degree of autonomy

\- Ambitious and dynamic team with flat hierarchy

\- Extensive mutual support in a versatile developer team

\- Lively start-up with a trusting and friendly atmosphere

\- Flexible hours. Offices in Cologne and Berlin

\- Regular team building events

\- Contribute to a product that can actively and positively change the world

\- Apart from an almost Barista-grade espresso machine, we also have a custom-
made Argentinian barbecue on our rooftop terrace and a fridge that’s fully
stocked at all times

------
TimPetricola
Drivy | Multiple jobs (Backend, Full-Stack) | Paris, France | ONSITE, REMOTE,
Full-time | [https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs),
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)

We believe shared cars are a better way to move around, offering more
flexibility and more convenience.

We are already the #1 car rental marketplace in Europe, and we believe the
adoption will be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We are present in several countries, have great mobile apps, and kickass
hardware. And we're just getting started.

We're looking for Backend and Full-Stack developers.

Take a look at our engineering blog -
[https://drivy.engineering](https://drivy.engineering)
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

Please apply via the above link and mention Hacker News!

------
Trids
MLB Advanced Media | Software Engineer and Data Scientist | New York

You'll be working on the team that is helping change the way baseball is
consumed. Using cutting edge technology, our data is consumed by fans,
broadcasters, stadiums, and MLB teams. Our team's primary product lines are
MLB.com Gameday, Statcast and Pitchcast. You can find more information about
Statcast here [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/02/magazine/can-new-
technolog...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/02/magazine/can-new-technology-
bring-baseballs-data-revolution-to-fielding.html)

You can learn more about the roles here: Senior Software Engineer :
[http://grnh.se/0nygmq1](http://grnh.se/0nygmq1)

Senior Data Scientist : [http://grnh.se/368dlc1](http://grnh.se/368dlc1)

------
cielo24
REMOTE | Austin, TX | Santa Barbara, CA | Full-Time

cielo24, Inc. is a software startup that delivers video data solutions that
maximizes content ROI via a hybrid machine + human platform. We provide video
intelligence (topics, keywords, captions, etc.) to clients in the
entertainment, enterprise and online education industries.

We are currently looking for scrappy and versatile Python developers (Senior
and Junior Positions available). The perfect candidate has strong software
development methods and full stack versatility at scale, and excels in a
smaller company environment.

Apply online here: [https://cielo24.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer/](https://cielo24.com/careers/senior-software-engineer/)
[https://cielo24.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://cielo24.com/careers/software-engineer/)

------
nathangitter
SwiftKick Mobile | Austin, TX | Full-time, onsite | iOS & Android Engineers |
[http://swiftkickmobile.com](http://swiftkickmobile.com)

SwiftKick Mobile is a mobile app design and development agency in Austin, TX.
We help our clients — from small startups to big brands — bring new products
to life.

We are looking for iOS and Android Engineers with strong mobile engineering
experience and attention to detail. We are committed to building high-quality,
pixel-perfect products.

Our projects usually range from one to six months. In a year, you could easily
work on six different projects. Typically 2–4 people are assigned to each
project, each with an opportunity to give input on design and development. We
encourage collaboration and creativity. You will interact with our engineers
and may architect solutions with our customers and their engineers as well.

Tech Stack:

Design: Sketch, Flinto, Zeplin

iOS: Swift, Xcode

Android: Java, Kotlin

Send a message to hello@swiftkick.it if you are interested.

------
bbhughes12
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility backend
applications in Ruby, building advanced React front-ends, leveraging graph
databases and machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for
users both internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the
customer experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools
to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/4492)

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Software Engineer-iOS:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99598)

Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/686196)

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/774428)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers).

------
majogu
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only full-time and contractors)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (69!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have great opportunities in
our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently Ruby/Rails,
JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We currently have senior full-stack engineers vacancies available. Senior
engineers at FreeAgent have the opportunity to provide technical leadership
and help to grow their teams. We like to work with people who show initiative
and continually seek to improve themselves, their teammates, and our codebase.
Our product teams are small and cross functional, enjoying a great degree of
responsibility. We invest in our platform (code health, scalability, security)
as well as working on new features.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: maria [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff and contractors only right now)

------
haloneuro
Halo Neuroscience | San Francisco, CA | Senior Android Engineer | Full Time
Onsite

Halo Neuroscience is a neurotech company focused on human performance. Our
first product, Halo Sport, accelerates gains in strength and skill that result
from movement training. It's used by athletes and musicians worldwide,
including teams and athletes from the NBA, MLB, NFL, Olympics, and U.S.
Military. Founded by neurotech, medical-device, and consumer electronic
industry veterans, we're devoted to helping people unlock their potential with
beautiful, effective, usable, science-based technology.

We're looking for an experienced developer to lead our Android team and
develop apps that are the primary interface for our peripheral hardware.

If you're interested, you can learn more at
[https://www.haloneuro.com/careers](https://www.haloneuro.com/careers) or
email us at gethired@haloneuro.com.

------
sink
Dwelo | Software Engineers | San Francisco Bay Area and Salt Lake City | Full
Time

Dwelo is the operating system for apartment communities. Our software,
hardware, and service platform enables the owners and managers of multifamily
properties to offer smart homes as an amenity to their residents while
simultaneously improving the efficiency of their operations.

The engineering work we do has hardware (IoT, cellular, zwave and other forms
of connectivity) and cloud (AWS, Twilio Sync) components. We are especially
interested in talking to engineers who build with Python, Rust, and Scala.
However, anyone who loves to see their software manifest real life effects on
the corporeal world, or do predictive analytics on millions of sensor readings
from networked devices, or create a magical and eminently accessible
experience in the homes and communities of our residents and the operations
teams that support them should talk to us.

scott at dwelo dot com

------
MarMarMars
NEURALINK | Software engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Neuralink is a new neural engineering company founded by Elon Musk.

Our goal is to develop brain-machine interfaces so useful and so safe that
ordinary people will choose to get them like they get a smartphone.
Neuralink's aim is to bring humans and machines closer so software forms a
true extension of ourselves, rather than something separate we interact with
slowly and awkwardly.

We are hiring for a fairly diverse set of technical backgrounds. There is a
ton of software to write ranging from firmware to surgical robotics control to
an experiment management web app. Experience with C++ for robotics is
especially desirable. Culturally, we place a premium on diligence, care and
thoroughness rather than trying out every latest cool framework.

If you are up for the challenge check out our website:
[https://neuralink.com](https://neuralink.com)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/Munich| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We are a 3-year-old, rapidly growing international company of 150 IoT experts
in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents. And we have been described as
one of the most successful startups in the industry!

We are currently looking for developers to join our teams either in Berlin or
Munich. Your outstanding passion for all things tech, combined with your
desire to solve our customer’s biggest challenges with innovative solutions
could make this the perfect job for you!

Open Positions:

Scala Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

IT Administrator (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=68)

QA Engineer (m/f) - Munich
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=46](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=46)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/) Any questions? Don’t
hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We have hired multiple people through HN and look forward to more.

Interview process: Video calls if you're presently distant or an in-person
visit if you're local.

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields (including for
NASA). We have particular strengths in dispersed computation and deep
learning.

We're currently open to engineers with solid experience in distributed
systems, Rust, and/or Haskell/Clojure/Idris, as well as to enthusiastic
developers who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to
learn. We also welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
taigamotors
Taiga Motors is a Montreal, Canada based startup developing the world's first
production fully-electric snowmobiles. We believe in pure exhilaration– in
vehicles that outperform everything else out there without sacrificing the
environment.

At Taiga, we are uniting innovative and adventurous minds to form a team that
isn't afraid to tackle the industry's toughest problems. Our approach is
simple: we start from a clean sheet and push the frontiers of technology until
we end up with elegant and powerful solutions.

We work fast, dream big, relentlessly chase perfection, and believe that snow
days are best enjoyed outside the office.

We are looking for a talented software developer to join our team to build a
sleek, integrated user interface that showcases our vision of the next
generation of snowmobiles. As the lead designer of our user experience, this
is a great opportunity to leave a huge impact with every line of code you
write.

The job responsibilities include: • Designing the UI firmware for the
snowmobile dashboard • Designing the UI for the accompanying iOS and Android
apps • Setting up a backend to monitor and track vehicle data remotely through
your API • Managing remote OTA updates and releases with a focus on security
and scalability

We are looking for a candidate with the following qualifications: • A knack
for creative design and UI layout • Experience in writing Linux GUI
applications, bonus points if it was for embedded Linux • Experience with both
iOS and Android development • Backend experience including database design and
management

Additional experience in any of the following areas is a major asset:

• Embedded systems development and testing • Information security • Automotive
industry development practices • Web development • Infrastructure/internal
tools development

If you think you’re a fit for this position, don’t hesitate to reach out to us
at careers@taigamotors.ca.

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Send your CV, code samples or inquiries to newhero@ideamotive.co

------
techpd
PagerDuty | San Francisco, Toronto, Remote |

PagerDuty is reliable Digital Operations Management for over 9,200+
organizations. We are helping Engineers and other professionals resolve
problems with their IT systems as quickly as possible. We're backed by some of
the Valley’s best investors, including Y Combinator, Andreessen Horowitz,
Bessemer Venture Partners, Accel Partners, Baseline Ventures and Harrison
Metal. We're based in San Francisco with offices in Seattle, Toronto, Sydney,
and London. PagerDuty is used by thousands of customers globally, from Fortune
500 companies to startups.

We're hiring for a number of roles:

 _Principal Engineer, APIs and Developer Platforms San Francisco,
Remote[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dII...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000004dIIFEA2)

_Principal Engineer Toronto
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000006uv1...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000006uv1REAQ)

 _Senior Site Reliability Engineer San Francisco,
Remote[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000007lwx...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000007lwxhEAA)

_Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Toronto, San Francisco, Remote
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000005mBu...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000005mBuYEAU)

Android Engineer San Francisco
[https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000005ugT...](https://www.pagerduty.com/careers/jobs/?jobid=a0K37000005ugTnEAI)

~~~
hackerboos
Out of interest, is there any movement between your offices? For example - if
I started with you in London, would it be possible to transfer to the SF
office using an L1 visa?

------
zjellstrom
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Front-end Engineer | JavaScript | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-engineer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-engineer)

Doist | Front-end Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#front-end-developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#front-
end-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist | Developer Advocate | Python, Golang, Ruby, Java & Javascript | World |
Full-time | Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#developer-
advocate](https://doist.com/jobs/#developer-advocate)

At Doist, we’re always striving to build not only amazing products but also
amazing teams: Teams that innovate and change how productivity tools are made.
Our flagship product is Todoist, a to-do app with over 15 million users
worldwide. Recently we launched our second app Twist which is a mindful team
communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions. You'll be free to work from wherever you
please. You can also choose to work from our office in Porto or Barcelona, or
we'll get you a dedicated desk at a co-working office in the city you live. :)

We invite you to learn more about how we work on Doist’s Ambition & Balance
blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

------
cosenal
Yieldify | Software Engineer, Data Engineer, SDET | London | Onsite | Full-
time | [https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-
yieldify/](https://www.yieldify.com/careers-at-yieldify/)

Yieldify is a MarTech company that helps e-commerce marketers generate more
sales by making it easy for them to optimise their customer journeys.

We launched our new Yieldify Conversion Platform one year ago and to date,
we've delivered over 50,000 campaigns for over 500 brands on more than 1,000
websites globally, which include some of the world's most recognisable brands,
including Marks and Spencer, Domino’s Pizza, Omni Hotels and Anthropologie.

We work on weekly sprints and we ship code into production on a weekly basis;
As the engineer team works very closely with the product team, you will be
encouraged to influence the product roadmap. We work with a dedicated DevOps
team to manage infrastructure, deployments and CI systems.

Among fun perks, we host biweekly tech talks on a wide variety of subjects
(recent examples: Ethereum, SimHash) and some of us have started a Category
Theory study group. Did I mention we are trying to bootstrap our own football
team? :)

We are looking for engineers with experience in relevant industries and a
versatile knowledge of languages used in data-intensive applications. We aim
at producing a very stable and high quality platform, so passion with testing
of all kind is a big plus for the ideal candidate.

The main stack and the newest services are in Typescript, most of the frontend
is in Angular 4, whereas the data pipeline is written in Go/Python and
Hadoop/Spark. Almost everything here is Docker-ized and the deployment of all
the services is fully on AWS.

For more details on the data engineer position, feel free to DM me on Twitter.
For all other positions you can email Cerian at cerian.thomas@yieldify.com
(please mention HN).

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is still looking to grow our technology team through the end of the
year. We are hiring engineers with interest in the below positions: _Software
Engineers (Rails)

_ Software Engineers (Rails/Platform)

* Front End Engineers (React)

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* QA / Software Development Engineers in Test (SDET)

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 3 years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full
scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay. The Austin office is brand new with state of the art designs and plenty of space to grow!

* Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, Redis, PostgreSQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch

* VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
rtfmplease
Euclid Analytics | Senior Data Engineers / Scientists | San Francisco, Mission
District | Onsite, Full-time

We leverage data science and machine learning on a huge dataset of wi-fi data
to help retailers, restaurants , and malls get insights into their customers.

Senior Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/euclidanalytics/899c5386-337e-4bd6-93c...](https://jobs.lever.co/euclidanalytics/899c5386-337e-4bd6-93c5-c5b1ece3a235)

Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/euclidanalytics/b955e548-d8a8-4890-a74...](https://jobs.lever.co/euclidanalytics/b955e548-d8a8-4890-a74b-e52455fea4b1)

Head of Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/euclidanalytics/c2d4388d-b21a-448c-83b...](https://jobs.lever.co/euclidanalytics/c2d4388d-b21a-448c-83b7-ce04e868aec7)

------
GiniScout
Gini GmbH | Munich, Germany | ONSITE | Semantics Engineer for NLP (Insurance)

[https://gini.net/en/](https://gini.net/en/)

Gini is paper invoices magically automated. By magic we mean a self learning
semantics technology that extracts key data out of different format documents.
And how does that make difference - it automates all sort of painful paper
processes for end-users.

As part of a truly autonomous team, you will enable new excellent insurance
claims product(s) by creating the best possible information extraction quality
and speed so users can have an amazing experience using it. You will extract
relevant information from documents by training Machine Learning models and
hand crafting rules.

Please apply here:
[https://gini.net/de/jobs/#j-43571](https://gini.net/de/jobs/#j-43571)

------
ydnew
Tencent Cloud | Senior Site Reliability Engineer | Palo Alto, CA | Full-time
|ONSITE

Tencent Cloud is seeking an experienced Senior Site Reliability Engineer to
join our Global Technical Support Center, and directly assist both startup and
enterprise customers, to streamline adoption of Tencent IaaS and PaaS/DBaaS
cloud solutions. This person will quickly become an authority in Tencent’s
public cloud APIs, work with research and development (R&D) teams to extend
the current capabilities, and contribute to achieving full application stack
provisioning. They will have extensive experience in managing secure large
scale Mobile and Web application services in one or more public cloud
environments, and have a passion for developing automated approaches to
configuration management, deployment, and incident response.

What we’re looking for…

You love automation! You really love automation!! You want to automate
everything!!!

You love making things faster, and always think about the rebuild and recovery
times associated with everything you do.

You are knowledgeable, resourceful and show initiative. You always keep the
customer’s objectives in mind.

You are positive by nature and are also a great team player; dependable and
autonomous.

If you are interested in the position please apply at
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6iQ5fw3&s=Email](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o6iQ5fw3&s=Email)
or email me directly at wendyachen@tencent.com

For more information about the company, please visit:

Employee Benefits:
[http://careers.tencent.com/global/us/Benefits.html](http://careers.tencent.com/global/us/Benefits.html)

Product Information: [https://cloud.tencent.com/](https://cloud.tencent.com/)

------
austenallred
Lambda School (YC S17). Full-time and part-time. Computer Science instructor,
JavaScript instructor, Data Science lead instructor, evenings JavaScript
instructor. REMOTE.

Lambda School trains people to be software engineers and data scientists for
free in live, online classes, in exchange for a share of their future income
for two years.

We are passionate about finding and training untapped (often underrepresented)
talent, and connecting them with the highest paying jobs in the world. You’ll
work with instructors from Apple, NASA, MIT, and teach incredibly sharp people
that are being given a shot. It’s incredibly rewarding work.

We’re a small team of 14 people backed by the best investors in Silicon Valley
and close to profitable (we’ll be wildly profitable soon.

More info: [https://LambdaSchool.com/about](https://LambdaSchool.com/about)

Email resumes to careers@lambdaschool.com. We respond to everyone.

------
kyleschiller
Sr. Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF, NYC | Onsite, Fulltime

We build software for governments and international organizations to fight
epidemics, combat food shortage, and allocate hundreds of millions of dollars
in healthcare spending. We're working on early warning systems for disease
outbreaks, automatically detecting low-quality data, and running models to
recommend the most effective health interventions across entire countries.

Our software helps strengthen the delivery of essential public services,
respond to large-scale humanitarian emergencies, and tackle complex challenges
with unprecedented precision and speed.

We're looking for engineers comfortable building complex, mission-critical
systems for some of the most demanding clients in the world.

[http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html](http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html)

Email kyle@zenysis.com with questions or applications.

~~~
blatherard
Is this SF-only, or either SF or NYC?

~~~
kyleschiller
Hey sorry for the delay! We're open to NYC applicants.

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers, QA specialists and project managers
ONSITE across our offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA
for British passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 7yr old, 100 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, Tate,
Buckingham Palace, and the BBC. We're part of the AKQA network.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billion people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
bradonomics
Front End Web Developer | Remote (US Timezone) |
[http://www.traveltripper.com](http://www.traveltripper.com)

We published the job ad on LinkedIn and the details can be found there:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/497801070/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/497801070/)

This position will support mostly Jekyll sites (WordPress experience would not
go unnoticed). We spend a good deal of time in Github so knowledge of git and
gitflow would put you ahead of the crowd.

While this is a remote position, most of our team is on Eastern and Central
timezones and we'd prefer as much overlap as possible. That said, if you are
qualified, we'll work around a couple hour's time difference.

This is not a junior position, but you should still apply even if you don't
meet all the requirements.

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me | Cambridge, MA | REMOTE | Full-time

Outcomes4me is digital health early-stage startup run by 3 experienced
founders in Cambridge, MA. Pre-Seed funded.

We are on a mission to improve healthcare outcomes for patients by empowering
them with understandable, relevant and personally specific information. with
the aim to help them seamlessly discover and access personalized treatment and
outcomes information.

We're hiring for 2 engineering roles including:

Search / Full stack Engineer ([https://goo.gl/1rarYU](https://goo.gl/1rarYU))
Front-end Engineer ([https://goo.gl/9MU784](https://goo.gl/9MU784))

Our tech stack includes NodeJS & Django on the backend, ReactNative for
mobile, AWS services and Python for analytics & data science.

To apply, send an e-mail to jobs[at]outcomes4me[dot]com with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Seattle, WA | Part-Time | Contract | Computer Science Instructor,
Machine Learning Instructor, Data Science Instructor, Web Development
Instructor | REMOTE | [https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers.
Instructors create lessons using Educative's course builder. Students learn
using coding playgrounds, embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc.
without the need to install anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in Computer Science, Machine Learning, Web
Development and Data Science to create Interactive Courses on multiple
subjects. All jobs are contract based with flexible deadlines.

We work with engineers with a knack for creating courses, bootcamp
instructors, university professors and students who have taken advanced CS
courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend.

We are also looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

------
ckorhonen
Minibar Delivery | Software Engineering & Product Management | New York, NY |
Full-time

Minibar is building the best way to shop for wine, beer and liquor; both
online and on your mobile device. We offer on-demand delivery in ~50 cities
across the US, comprehensive shipping and in-store-pickup options; and
recently launched several partnerships with vineyards to deliver their wines
direct-to-consumer.

We are hiring several positions including a Product Manager and several
Software Engineers. You will be joining a small and scrappy team, working
across multiple areas and technologies.

Our stack is Ruby, React, React Native (Yay!) , Postgres and ElasticSearch.

You can see full details of our open positions at
[https://minibardelivery.com/careers](https://minibardelivery.com/careers) or
e-mail chris@minibardelivery.com for more details, and mention that you saw
this on HN!

------
rdcasey
Mindflash | Director of Sales | Denver, CO | full-time, on-site |
www.Mindflash.com |

Mindflash builds powerful, easy to use training solutions for organizations
across the world. We offer a modern SaaS product, and claim over 1,000
satisfied customers (including firms like Uber, Dyson, Samsung, Johnson &
Johnson, and more).

We’re a diverse crew looking for a sales leader to join our small, growing
sales team and to scale with our company. Mindflash has been named one of
Fortune's Best Small Company Workplaces, and we just launched an office in
Denver a couple of months ago.

Our sales team today is six (3 AEs, 3 SDRs), and the company is just over 40
people (15 in Denver). We're looking for someone with SaaS sales leadership
experience who has built a high performance software sales organization with a
mix of both inbound and outbound.

If you're interested, please send me an email at Bob.Casey@Mindflash.com.

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike | Mobile Developers (iOS & Android) | Goodge St, London |
[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike is a global Digital Products company established in 2003. We now
have over 350 employees across 9 offices worldwide. We focus on code quality,
working towards TDD in 10-day sprints and following Clean code architecture
and SOLID principles. We work with the latest tech on both global enterprise
and small consumer apps (90% native mobile) with the aim to change people's
lives through technology.

Please email michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com for more info or apply here:
Senior iOS: [http://bit.ly/2xPZfjH](http://bit.ly/2xPZfjH) Senior Android:
[http://bit.ly/2xN6ite](http://bit.ly/2xN6ite)

------
kmann
Work Market | NYC, TO | Full time | Onsite |
[https://www.workmarket.com](https://www.workmarket.com)

Work Market boasts an impressive engineering team backed by successful and
reputable investors such as Union Square Ventures, Spark Capital SoftBank
Capital, Industry Ventures and Silicon Valley Bank. We recently received $20
million in Series C funding that is being reinvested back into hiring. Work
Market is the leading platform for freelance labor. Our freelance management
platform enables both the biggest brands in the world and freelancing
businesses to manage an end-to-end contract, on-demand engagements at scale.
We are helping drive the rapidly growing freelance economy that will make up
50% of the workforce by 2020.

Our engineers build the tools and workflows that allow our customer to be more
efficient and productive in a competitive marketplace. We are customer driven,
our engineers work closely with the product team to help define and articulate
a vision for the Work Market platform. We focus on providing simple, elegant
solutions to complex problems. We use tools such as RxJava, Java 8, Javaslang,
React.js, Kubernetes, Terraform, and Docker.

We have opportunities across the board in both our NYC office and our Toronto
(CA) office.

\- Data Engineer

\- Front End Engineer

\- Mobile Engineer- Android (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer

\- Release Engineer

\- Senior Search Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer

\- Senior Software Engineer (TO)

\- Senior Front End Engineer (TO)

\- Solutions Architect

\- Sales Engineer

\- Project Manager

\- Site Reliable Engineer

Apply now: [https://www.workmarket.com/jobs](https://www.workmarket.com/jobs)

------
leehampton
Canary | Mid-Senior Level Backend Engineer | New York/NYC - Manhattan | Onsite

Canary is a smart, all-in-one home security system. Check out the product at
[https://www.canary.is](https://www.canary.is)

We're looking for backend engineers to help us scale and add features to our
systems, which deal with live and on-demand video, sensor data, communication
with our IoT devices, and more.

Primary Technologies: Python, Go, MySQL, DynamoDB, Redis, RabbitMQ, Kinesis,
AWS, Docker

Requirements: At least 3 years of production experience working with high
volume distributed systems. Strong understanding of concurrency. Knowledge of
relational and non-relational databases. Comfortable in a cloud computing
environment like AWS. Experience with DevOps, Configuration Management, and
CI/CD is a huge plus.

Email your resume to lee@canary.is with a brief note if you're interested in
applying.

------
dronacharya
Kinesis | Senior Developer | Sydney | ONSITE

At Kinesis, we build software that enables sustainable and liveable cities.
We're looking for someone to join our team of 6 developers and help build
software that makes a difference to the environment and to the lives of city
dwellers.

We have several single page app products (EmberJS, Rails, Django and
PostgreSQL), and we’re exploring more advanced mathematical modelling and
algorithms in our new products. This role will be focussed on contributing to
our products across all layers of the stack.

You'll be able to work all the way from product design to architecture and
code, and as the team is relatively small, you will be making a significant
contribution. Our development team is agile and co-located, with daily stand-
ups, a kanban wall, retrospectives and pairing as appropriate.

If you're interested, please email me directly at vivek.prahlad@kinesis.org

------
ilangoodman
Numina | Multiple positions | Brooklyn, NY | Full-time | ONSITE

Numina’s mission is to make cities more responsive, so they are safer,
healthier, and more equitable for the people who live in them. We make a
hardware and software computer vision platform that senses bicycle,
pedestrian, and other street traffic and delivers real-time intelligence —
without surveillance — to help urban planners and municipal governments design
better streets and public places.

We have openings in computer vision / machine learning, front-end, back-end,
and embedded software (Linux). We're a small team but we're working on some
really big, interesting problems! Job details and application instructions
here: [http://www.numina.co/careers/](http://www.numina.co/careers/)

Also feel free to reach out to me directly: ilan [at] numina [dot] co.

------
mchught12
FINBOURNE Technology | Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite

We are located in London and our mission is to revolutionise financial
technology by bringing the very latest engineering practices to bear on
portfolio management software. We're looking for intellectually hungry and
communicative developers to join a fun and experienced team to help build our
global scale platform from the ground up. We're hiring developers with at
least 3+ years industry experience who are excellent in a structured type-safe
language (C#/Rust/Go/C++/Java or similar) and have a proven track record of
delivering production systems. If you are great to work with, looking for a
challenge and have a passion for building great software then get in touch
([https://finbourne.com](https://finbourne.com)).

------
stephaniereese
Spoonflower | www.spoonflower.com | Front End Developer | Berlin, Germany |
Onsite, Full-time, Visa-sponsorship

Spoonflower offers print on-demand fabric, wallpaper, and gift wrap.
Spoonflower is based in Durham, North Carolina and our second office and print
facility in Berlin is a two years old. We are committed to the evolution of
textiles as digital media. This is your opportunity to reshape an old industry
into a new one. This job will reward a thinker that wants to help innovate
entirely new ways to bridge the physical and digital worlds. We encourage a
casual, family-friendly office space and love when our employees are just as
creative and passionate as our customers.

[https://blog.spoonflower.com/seniormid-level-front-end-
devel...](https://blog.spoonflower.com/seniormid-level-front-end-developer-
berlin-2/)

------
GoPeriscopeData
Periscope Data | Senior Engineer, Tools & Infrastructure | San Francisco |
ONSITE, VISA www.periscopedata.com

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/periscopedata/jobs/848743#.WfpU...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/periscopedata/jobs/848743#.WfpUPxNSx-U)

Hiring an engineer to help us with tools and infrastructure | Periscope Data
unifies data and data teams on a single, collaborative platform enabling
transformative analyses and delivering the fastest time to business insight.
We make it easy to perform sophisticated analyses and share insightful charts
and dashboards, promoting a data-driven culture. We’re a kind, curious, tight-
knit bunch and if you have a proven track record of delivering results and
shipping great products, we would love to meet you! Join our team of 135:
Email amanda@periscopedata.com

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript | San Francisco Bay Area
(San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS, Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com. For full job descriptions,
see [http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
peluja1012
Endgame | Product Designer | Washington DC | ONSITE

The Design team is looking for a Product Designer who will breathe life into
our products. We listen, learn, and collaborate with others to help create
compelling and beautiful web-based applications through intuitive interactions
and a clean progressive design aesthetic. We have solid attention to detail,
thrive in a work environment that requires strong problem-solving skills and
independent self-direction, coupled with an aptitude for team collaboration
and open communication.

Three to five years of designing experiences for web applications that
leverage emerging technologies, consumer electronics and/or mobile devices.
Designing for security products is a plus but is not required.
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aBm8jw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aBm8jw3)

------
victorquinn
Spring | multiple positions | NYC | onsite | full-time |
[https://www.shopspring.com](https://www.shopspring.com)

Join our growing engineering team at Spring, a well-backed startup
headquartered in New York City. We just raised a $65MM Series C to continue
growing our team. We are building the future of fashion shopping, helping
brands make the transition from brick and mortar to mobile and web. We have
built and are scaling a single source marketplace for a growing list of great
brands to sell their products direct to consumer.

A few cool challenges we are tackling: building the best in breed shopping
experience on web and mobile, building out solid API integrations with our
partners so they can integrate with our massive multi-brand product catalog,
building our own custom order management system, tons of scalability work,
building out a machine learning backed fashion recommendation engine.

We just moved into a beautiful new office in July by the Flatiron building and
we offer all the startup benefits you'd expect and were recently named one of
NYC's best places to work by Crain's
[https://vq.io/2fR8jA4](https://vq.io/2fR8jA4)

We are looking for iOS, web, and backend engineers in lead and senior roles.
We are also looking for data scientists to join our team working on our
fashion recommendation system and other gnarly data problems.

Learn more about our tech stack and working here at Spring:
[https://www.shopspring.com/engineering](https://www.shopspring.com/engineering)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/icdh7l1](http://grnh.se/icdh7l1)

Feel free to email me directly victor at shopspring.com with any questions
about our company, our roles, etc. (but please don't send me resumes, use our
application tracking system at the link above for that)

------
chuhnk
Foodchain | Backend Engineer | London | ON-SITE or REMOTE |
[https://www.joinfoodchain.com/](https://www.joinfoodchain.com/)

Foodchain is on a mission to build the most efficient food supply chain,
ensuring high quality, fresh, affordable food for everyone. Our aim isn’t to
reinvent the supply chain, but instead to make it as efficient and sustainable
as possible.

We’re using a technology driven approach to accomplish this mission.

Our platform connects chefs and restaurants to a wide variety of producers in
meat, fish, dairy, produce and dry goods. We’ve cut out the middleman and
eradicated the warehouse, to guarantee delivery of the freshest, high quality
food at the best prices.

We’re looking for a backend engineer to join us in furthering our mission and
help build out the technology platform which will be integral to the long term
success of Foodchain.

Foodchain is an early stage startup with a small engineering team. This is an
opportunity to play a key role in shaping the vision for the platform and
share significant responsibility in the team.

We need someone with hands on experience building backend systems and APIs,
preferably in SOA or microservice architectures. Hopefully you’ll have
experience in dynamic languages like Python or Javascript but also some
strongly typed experience with Go, Java or Scala.

Here’s some of the things we’d like you to work on:

\- Own the overall architecture of the event based microservices platform

\- Develop the API endpoints for the mobile and frontend apps

\- Develop integrations with third party providers e.g logistics and
accounting

\- Work with the rest of the product team to estimate and plan future features

We're based in London but open to remote work.

Send your CV/LinkedIn/GitHub profile to jobs@joinfoodchain.com if interested

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
chrisloy
Front-End Engineer | DataSine | datasine.com | London, UK | Full time | ONSITE

DataSine (TechStars London '16, VC-backed) brings together machine learning
and psychology to change how businesses interact with their customers. Our
technology combines deep customer analytics with automated content
customisation to improve customer experience, through the prism of personality
and psychometrics.

We're looking for a motivated engineer to join our front-end team that is
building our green-field web-based platform for content personalisation and
customer analytics.

=> Skills needed: JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, React, graphic design => What we
look for: passionate about quality software, scientific in approach,
collaborative in a small team, self-starter

If you're interested, send us your CV, your portfolio, your GitHub profile, or
anything else that might impress to careers@datasine.com

------
destraynor
Intercom | Product Engineers & Engineering Managers | San Francisco | Full
time

Our mission is to make internet business personal. Intercom is the first to
bring messaging products for sales, marketing & customer service to one
platform, helping businesses avoid the stiff, spammy status quo and have real
conversations that build real connections. Today we have 20,000 businesses
using Intercom to have over 400 million conversations every month, you've
probably seen us on many sites you visit :)

Product Engineer, SF -- [http://grnh.se/4vldoi1](http://grnh.se/4vldoi1)

Engineering Manager, SF -- [http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1](http://grnh.se/xpq0ag1)

Senior Product Designer, SF --
[http://grnh.se/87f0vu1](http://grnh.se/87f0vu1)

------
mildavw
MarmosetMusic.com | Portland, OR | Jr. - Mid Ruby & Javascript Developer |
Full Time | Onsite

Marmoset connects bands and composers with filmmakers and facilitates the
creation and licensing of scores and soundtracks.

We're a 50ish person company with a dev team of 6. All onsite in Portland, OR.
We build and maintain a public website to sell music as well as handle all of
the internal business (CRM and accounting) needs. Our stack is Rails on
Heroku, Postgres, Backbone, React, and a variety of AWS services.

You'll be joining a small team with great chemistry and interesting work.
You'll learn a lot about our domain (the music and film industries) and level-
up as a developer in a supportive environment.

Relocation offered.

More details:
[https://journal.marmosetmusic.com/hiring/2017](https://journal.marmosetmusic.com/hiring/2017)

------
Hackathon1
Blue Owl, LLC | www.BlueOwl.xyz | San Francisco | Big Data Engineer | 200-350k

Blue Owl is a socially-conscious Data Science stealth spinoff of a Fortune 100
company whose mission is preventing auto accidents before they happen. We were
given 34.5M to get started, and are about to release our MVP.

Skills and requirements:

You've built streaming data applications using open source tools You're deeply
familiar with the SMACK stack and Scala You've deployed machine learning
models in production You are a solid software engineer

Ideal, but not required:

You have been responsible for supporting large-scale, data-intensive
deployments and have the scars to prove it! You know how to put together a
machine learning model You have wrangled trip data (location, accelerometer,
gyroscope, etc).

If this all sounds like a match for you and what you're up to, please email me
at Joel@BlueOwl.xyz. I’d love to hear from you!

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Los
Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 50 cities in the US.

We’re expanding our team and are looking to hire:

iOS Engineers (Obj-C)

Android Engineers (Java)

Backend Engineers (PHP/Laravel)

Product Analysts (SQL)

Product Designers (iOS/Android/UI/UX)

Project Managers (Agile)

QA Testers (SQL)

Apply here: [https://wag.me/ishiring](https://wag.me/ishiring) and we will get
back to you shortly!

------
4thwaywastrel
Credit Sense Australia | Backend Web Engineer | ONSITE Brisbane, Australia

If you've ever worked with distributed systems and JavaScript (ideally but not
necessarily at the same time) I desperately need another set of hands attached
to a brain on my team. We've been prototyping a project for two years and we
want to be in production within 2 months.

Engineers here are pointed at really interesting problems and given the space
to work on them. I've honestly never worked at a company that's better struck
that balance between not micromanaging, but also not just giving you vague
requirements hoping you'll create value.

\- Highly technical, easy to work with director \- All the typical bells and
whistles (infinite real coffee, weekly shopping list, parties etc) \- Strict
"No dickhead" policy

Please email ddrew@creditsense.com.au if that sounds attractive to you :)

------
oxbotica
Oxbotica | Field Robotics Engineer | Oxford, UK | Full Time

Oxbotica, a leading Artificial Intelligence firm based in Oxford, is bringing
self-driving cars to the streets of London and Oxford.

We are looking for an energetic and resourceful Field Robotics Engineer to
test, troubleshoot and develop our self driving system across a wide range of
platforms (cars, trucks, forklifts, buggies, pods and more). You will be at
the leading edge of our test team, working with the vehicles on a daily basis
during tests on private test grounds and public roads.

Experience with Linux/Unix/Python/C++ is a must.

More details: [https://www.oxbotica.ai/jobs/field-robotics-
engineer/](https://www.oxbotica.ai/jobs/field-robotics-engineer/)

How to apply

Using the form on the link, or sending an email with your CV and a cover
letter to RobotJobs@oxbotica.com .

------
ntenenz
MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data Science | Boston, MA USA | ONSITE only

At the CCDS, we're applying machine learning to healthcare to improve patient
care and reduce inefficiency. Unlike most healthcare startups, we are embedded
within a hospital (two actually -- Mass General Hospital and Brigham & Women's
Hospital) giving us access to the clinicians and data we need to solve the
most important issues facing medicine today. And with support from Nvidia and
GE, we have the HW, translational expertise, and financial support to follow
through on our mission.

We're hiring for multiple roles, including Lead Software Engineer, Software
Engineer, PM, and HPC Lead . If interested, feel free to reach out (contact
info in profile).

For more info, [https://clindatsci.com/jobs](https://clindatsci.com/jobs)

------
idodd
Dataminr | www.Dataminr.com | New York, NY (ONSITE) | Full-Time

Dataminr is a analytics platform that is in a continuous state of searching,
ingesting, and analyzing data from multiple real-time publicly indexed sources
to provide actionable insights and breaking news! We're an official partner of
Twitter and rapidly expanding (though most of our team is HQ'd in Manhattan)

Looking for a Front End Engineer to help with the expansion of our client-side
analytics system, which is a react based web platform. Also constantly adding
to our Platform and Data Infrastructure teams which deal with our general
back-end system (Java and Scala based) as well as data ingestion and
pipelining from various sources into our platform. Given the small size of our
team, some professional experience is required.

Check our site or just email me and IDodd@Dataminr.com to chat further!

------
chasb
Aptible (YC S14) | Senior Software Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers, and
Support Engineers | Remote

At Aptible, we make people-centered security products that help developer
teams build security into their architecture and their organization’s culture:

Enclave is a container orchestration platform built for developers that
automates security best practices and controls needed for deploying and
scaling Dockerized apps in regulated industries.

Gridiron is like the missing QuickBooks for security management. It helps
developers design and run security management programs that meet and exceed
requirements like HIPAA, SOC 2, and ISO 27001. Customers use it to build trust
with their own customers and partners, and prepare for certifications.

Learn more at
[https://www.aptible.com/company/](https://www.aptible.com/company/)

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped (and profitable!) startup offering mail marketing for up
to 10x cheaper than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us
- experience of AWS essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
kinesh
SevenRooms | Fullstack, Python Backend, React/Redux Frontend, iOS | NYC |
Full-time | Onsite | [https://www.sevenrooms.com](https://www.sevenrooms.com)

SevenRooms is hiring for a number of engineering positions to work on our core
platform, scaling our infrastructure, developing data analysis pipelines, and
growing our mobile apps.

SevenRooms is a leading hospitality technology company - we're the mission-
critical OS of reservation-based hospitality businesses, powering their
reservation and guest management, data and analytics, operational tools, and
most importantly automated marketing as a service. We're bringing a data-
focused approach to hospitality to help operators market effectively and
provide more personalized service.

Interested in learning more? Send your resume to engineering@sevenrooms.com

------
richmarr
We’re hiring a generalist web dev if anyone in London is looking for something
early-stage. We’re working on making hiring less awful, with the dual goal of
increasing company performance and reducing structural inequality. We have
funding, customers and revenue. Female scientist CEO. The elevator pitch is
that we make it easy for hiring managers to challenge candidates with work
samples and situational judgement type stuff and score the results, we then
use that structured data to support hiring decisions, analyse which
assessments work and which don’t, and give structured feedback to rejected
candidates.

Link is here:
[https://www.beapplied.com/apply/kOShqlOluo](https://www.beapplied.com/apply/kOShqlOluo)

We’re hot on flexible working, but probably mainly onsite at this point.

------
emhartmann
Xactly | Senior UI Engineer & Senior Scala Engineer | Denver | Onsight, Full-
Time | $110K- $150K

Headquartered in San Jose, we're building out a brand new Engineering
workforce in our LoDo Denver office.

Named among the best workplaces in the U.S. by Great Place to Work five times
in a row, honored on FORTUNE Magazine’s inaugural list of the 100 Best
Workplaces for Millennials, and chosen as the “Market Leader in Incentive
Compensation” by CRM magazine, Xactly is proud to be disrupting the incentive
compensation market space. We’re building a culture of success and are looking
for motivated professionals to join us!

Please apply at
[https://www.xactlycorp.com/company/careers/](https://www.xactlycorp.com/company/careers/)
or ping me directly at ehartmann@xactlycorp.com

------
yesokayawesome
Parkour Technologies | Software Engineer, Mobile Developer | Budapest
(Hungary) | Onsite, VISA

\----------------------

We're building drive-thru payments, turning your car into a payment token - to
park, fuel, and even buy fast food without stopping to pay. Join our
engineering team and help pioneer new ways to make personal mobility better up
against exciting challenges.

Stack in a nutshell:

* Golang, Python (Django), Java, C++, React Native

More facts about us?

VC backed. Founders' backgrounds in tech and finance (OnePlus, KPMG,
Macquarie, etc.)

Drop your message to:

* jobs@getparkour.com

More info:

* [https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/software-engineer](https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/software-engineer)

* [https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/mobile-app-developer](https://dreamjo.bs/en/job/parkour/mobile-app-developer)

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Full-stack Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences.

Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM, email
automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile for
each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra

Full-stack: Frontend + Node.js, SQL

See [https://www.woopra.com/careers/](https://www.woopra.com/careers/) for all
open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
adw
Jaunt, Inc. | San Mateo, CA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://jauntvr.com/](https://jauntvr.com/)

Jaunt builds platforms for creating and distributing virtual reality content.
Right now we're looking to hire a data infrastructure engineer to work on our
analytics pipeline, an iOS developer to work on VR/AR application and library
development, and a full-stack engineer to work on our publication and
distribution platform. We're a mid-size startup and have raised around $100m
from top-tier VCs.

More details at [https://jauntvr.com/careers/](https://jauntvr.com/careers/),
or feel free to shoot me questions (I'm Andrew, principal data scientist at
Jaunt) directly at andrew@jauntvr.com. No agencies, please.

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row. We're
a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript Junior - Mid level We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

~~~
ClassyHacker
Your link returned 404.

~~~
nathan_jr
Not even hired yet and already fixing bugs.

Here it is:

[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountain](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountain)

~~~
jcookster
Thanks!

------
edword
Away | Lead Full Stack Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, REMOTE |
[https://www.awaytravel.com](https://www.awaytravel.com)

-

Away is modernizing the travel experience, beginning with your luggage, while
striving to set the example for how socially conscious companies should
conduct themselves.

We're looking for a forward-thinking Lead Full Stack Engineer to join our
team. The ideal candidate will be a passionate thought-leader that is adept at
creating elegant, future-facing experiences and technologies.

If you're working with any of the following, drop us a line! React, JS-In-CSS,
Animation/Motion, GraphQL, Universal app builds, Rails
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/823596](https://boards.greenhouse.io/away/jobs/823596)

------
ryankevans
AIR.TV | Los Angeles | Full Time, Onsite | [http://air.tv](http://air.tv)

AIR.TV is an online video platform and advertising solution.

We are small entrepreneurial team working in Culver City, and our business is
growing quickly. We acquire new customers almost every day; they love our
product and are eager for what we build next.

We are creating a lot of software, using the best technology available to
solve challenging problems, and you are likely to make a huge impact here. The
pace is quick, but with lots of individual flexibility.

Our tech stack currently includes: JavaScript (Angular), CoffeeScript
(node.js), Python, BigQuery, ElasticSearch, Chef and Ansible.

We are eager to hire a great engineer or two, particularly full-stack
developers.

Learn more and apply: [http://careers.air.tv](http://careers.air.tv)

------
loeber
Coalition | Back-End Engineer, Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small, well-funded team of
security experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans
building a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk
assessment to make purchasing this insurance easy, and using our knowledge to
educate clients and mitigate risk where possible.

We are currently a team of 13, and are looking to bring more back-end and
full-stack engineers on board. These roles come with significant amounts of
responsibility and autonomy. Our front-end is in React, our back-end is in
Python 3.6, and our infrastructure is on AWS. We are also always open to new
technologies: we believe in using the best tool for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
evantahler
Voom (voom.flights) | Full Stack Engineer | Seattle | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

Voom (by Airbus) is looking for a Senior Full-Stack Engineer. We are using
Rails & React to make booking a helicopter as easy as booking a car. We are
multi-lingual and multi-national, operating mostly in LATAM, but expanding
rapidly. We believe in a vertically-traveling future for our cities, and are
doing what we can with today’s platforms to make it possible.

We are in the midst of building our product team in Seattle. We work in
Agile/XP style with pairing & TDD. We are using Rails to solve some
interesting problems around pooling & routing, air traffic management, and
more.

Learn more @ [https://www.airbus-sv.com/projects/2](https://www.airbus-
sv.com/projects/2) and www.voom.flights

------
kjforestwalk
Forestwalk ([https://www.forestwalk.com/](https://www.forestwalk.com/)) | Sr.
Backend Developer | Denver, CO | Onsite or Remote in the US | Full Time

[https://www.forestwalk.com](https://www.forestwalk.com) is looking for a Sr.
Backend Developer to join a small team building innovative GIS tools.
Postgres/PostGIS/Django but also D3, React and Leaflet if you're interested in
the front end side of things. Full-time in Denver or remote in the US:
[https://dykojgp3mb88s.cloudfront.net/static/careers/SeniorBa...](https://dykojgp3mb88s.cloudfront.net/static/careers/SeniorBackendDeveloper.pdf)

Email info@forestwalk.com with questions or to apply.

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Software/Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full time |
ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for talented engineers to help us bring our processor to market.
We have multiple openings for hardware, software, embedded, devops and deep
learning engineers. We are very excited to be creating a highly-relevant new
processor.

If you share our enthusiasm to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you!

For the full list of available positions and to apply, visit
[http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html](http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html).

------
cubistml
Cubist Systematic Strategies | Machine Learning Researcher | New York, Bay
Area, London | Onsite | Full Time and Interns

Cubist Systematic Strategies is the systematic investing business of Point72
Asset Management. We deploy systematic, computer-driven trading strategies
across multiple liquid asset classes.

We’re looking for researchers who have a curiosity about financial markets, a
passion for seeing research through from initial conception to eventual
application, and a healthy streak of creativity. Some successful researchers
have joined us from similar backgrounds at other firms. Others have joined
from related fields or directly from academia and have thrived with hands on
guidance from our large team of experienced portfolio managers and
researchers.

To learn more or apply, send an email with your CV to ml@cubistsystematic.com.

------
dhairya
Allen Institute for Brain Science | Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/brain-
science](https://www.alleninstitute.org/what-we-do/brain-science)

Director - Knowledge Engineering

The Allen Institute for Brain Science is launching an exciting knowledge
engineering initiative to re-structure and map our vast quantities of data
into a unified schema and develop a knowledge graph. This initiative will lay
the technical foundation to support supervised and unsupervised content
discovery, enable data mining, and facilitate interactive modes of engagement
with our data corpus. A new team, Knowledge Networks, is being established to
spearhead the implementation of this initiative. This is a unique opportunity
to partner with world-class researchers in the creation of unprecedented
knowledge discovery tools.

We are seeking an exceptional person to lead the Knowledge Networks team. Our
ideal candidate will have a proven track record of leading the implementation
of data engineering initiatives, a solid understanding of data modeling and
schema design, and a record of on-time delivery of technology products. This
person should have a passion for innovation, a willingness to get their hands
dirty, and the enthusiasm and ability to plan and realize a long-term
strategy. The Director will be responsible for building and leading a small
implementation team that will collaborate with an interdisciplinary group of
technologists and neuroscientists to mature the knowledge engineering
initiative at the Allen Institute for Brain Science.

Apply here: [https://alleninstitute.hrmdirect.com/employment/job-
opening....](https://alleninstitute.hrmdirect.com/employment/job-
opening.php?req=619943&&cust_sort1=29268&&nohd#job)

I'm providing consultation support to launch the Knowledge Engineering
initiative and director search. My email is in my profile. Feel free to reach
out if you have questions!

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | Various Roles | SoHo, NYC and Shoreditch, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

\-- Who We Are--

An award winning mobile app development agency.
[https://fueled.com/about/](https://fueled.com/about/)

\--Open Positions--

Senior Product Manager (NYC): [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Senior Product Designer (UK): [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-
designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-designer/)

Creative Frontend Developer (UK): [https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/creative-fe-developer/)

------
airesume
A.I. RESUME | Full Time & Contract | 100% Remote, Vacation Anytime, Work
Anywhere, We encourage side projects and digital nomadship

Resumes are from the 1900's. A.I. RESUME is a 21st-century resume leveraging
data, analytics, a.i. and modern technologies for a more effective job search
and application process so you get a job/new clients fast.

* Sales

* Content Marketer/Growth Marketer

* Full Stack Developer

* Machine Learning, A.I. scientist/programmer

* Marketing Intern

* YOU - We encourage anyone who loves our product to apply!

For a full list of jobs and to find out how to apply visit
[https://airesume.com/?ref=hackernews](https://airesume.com/?ref=hackernews)

To learn more about the product check out this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4n8zp7UOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pg4n8zp7UOE)

------
tenstorrent
Tenstorrent | Software/Hardware Engineers | Toronto, Canada | Full time |
ONSITE | [http://tenstorrent.com](http://tenstorrent.com)

Tenstorrent is building a high-performance deep-learning processor ASIC. We
are looking for talented engineers to help us bring our processor to market.
We have multiple openings for hardware, software, embedded, devops and deep
learning engineers. We are very excited to be creating a highly-relevant new
processor.

If you share our enthusiasm to develop machine intelligence, and our drive to
make robust and efficient products, we would love to talk to you!

For the full list of available positions and to apply, visit
[http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html](http://www.tenstorrent.com/careers.html).

------
SilverSurfer972
Stacktical | DevOps SRE Engineer | Worldwide, Paris | REMOTE, FULL TIME,
[https://stacktical.com](https://stacktical.com)

Stacktical develops Scalability Testing Automation softwares powered by
predictive technologies and AI.

Think Sauce Labs but for Scalability.

We are looking for an DevOps SRE Engineer to accompany our customers in their
CI/CD endeavours, and actively participate in building the Stacktical SaaS
platform using technologies like Docker, Kubernetes and Terraform.

A 50-50 mix between Software Development and System Administration experience
would be ideal.

Key responsibilities include the following:

Maintenance of servers and microservices, including critical production
environments, in Cloud and other hosting configurations (dedicated, vps and
shared).

* Ensure the availability, performance and scalability of applications in respect of proven design and architecture best practices.

* Design and execute Scalability strategies that ensure the scalability and the elasticity of the infrastructure.

* Manage a portfolio of softwares, their development life cycle and optimize their Continuous Integration and Delivery workflows (CI/CD).

* Automate the Quality & Reliability Testing of applications (Unit Tests, Integration Tests, System Tests).

If you are interested in working on interesting tech stacks, with a no-bs
mindset team of digital nomads, please contact us at
founders+me@stacktical.com with the subject “Working at Stacktical”.

A full description of this opportunity is available at
[http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops](http://bit.ly/workatstacktical-devops)

Keywords: DevOps, Capacity Planning, Scalability, Performance (load) Testing,
SRE, CI, CD, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, AWS, GCP, Azure, Microservices,
Python, R, Predictive Analytics, Machine Learning, AI

------
Abazhenov
Fraight AI | Fullstack Developer | Chicago, IL | Full-time, Onsite | Salary
commensurate with experience

We are building automation and artificial intelligence solutions for the FTL
logistics market. We leverage huge datasets and natural language processing
techniques to search for reputable trucking companies, automate communications
with our customers, and increase human efficiency. We're a tiny team looking
for our 5th member so culture fit is important. We're looking to hire an
experienced full stack engineer to help us build out our web app.

Our basic stack is node / postgres / react so ideally you should be familiar
with that. Familiarity with heroku / AWS / redis / redux is desirable as well.

If this sounds like something you'd be interested in send me your resume at
alex@fraight.ai

~~~
dweekly
I’ll admit I had to look up FTL shipping just in case you were moving goods
faster than light. ;)

For the benefit of others similarly confused: it’s Full TruckLoad (whole
containers, not just a few pallets sharing a truck with others).

------
eboyjr
OFTN Inc. | Android Developers, Electron Developers, Go & JavaScript (ES8)
Developers | Part Time and Full Time | Remote | Hourly

We are building an application for Android and Windows that allows users to
send audio with low-latency over a network. We need developers to make use of
an API developed in C++ to create a user experience that customers will love.
Applicants should have experience with either Android development, TypeScript
and Electron, or C++ (and audio programming).

We are also building a peer-to-peer CDN for the browser. Applicants for this
position should be comfortable in the Go programming language and the latest
ECMAScript versions.

Since we are a remote operation, we are flexible with hours and will primarily
coordinate tasks with collaborative chat.

Please send a resume and, if available, links to past work to jobs@oftn.org

------
beck5
Overleaf (www.overleaf.com) | UK | REMOTE | Ops

We're looking for someone for a Ops role at Overleaf to modernise our
operations setup. Overleaf is online LaTeX editor with over 2 million
registered users that helps academics collaborate more effectively and makes
LaTeX easier to work with.

We want to migrate our infastructure to Google Cloud/AWS/Docker from our
current setup which based around Chef-server running on Linode. The
technologies we currently use and will still need support before any migration
include Ubuntu, Redis, MongoDB, Haproxy, Nginx, Node.js, Jenkins and Docker.

The job will involve responsibilities like:

* Modifying our Node.js services to work with different architectures as they evolve.

* Improving our auto-scaling solutions for our LaTeX compiling backend

* Management & maintenance of our infrastructure, including designing redundant architecture, and upgrades & security patches of services.

* Improving our CI and deployment process

* Testing and improving our backup & backup verification process, and emergency procedures.

* Keeping our emergency monitoring services tested and up to date

* Improving and automating the Docker build process of our open source and onsite package

* Being on call to deal with out of hours emergencies

Some reasons you'd enjoy working for us:

* Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of Free Software.

* We’re agile (with a lower case a). We test everything (unit and acceptance), we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we automate as much as possible.

* Working hours can be flexible to your needs.

* Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely. We get everyone together in London every few months for valuable face to face time.

Send us an email: jobs@overleaf.com

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Tech Lead / Full-stack engineer | Full Time |
ONSITE | New York, NY

[http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, JavaScript (React), AWS EC2/S3,
Travis CI

We are a team of technologists, designers, doctors, and healthcare
professionals on a mission to transform the US healthcare system into a high
performance system so that affordable, high quality care is available to all.
The Center is a startup nonprofit healthcare innovation lab with a significant
initial endowment ($200M). Our advisory board includes healthcare and
technology experts including everyone from Bill Gates to Toby Cosgrove.

We believe the biggest lever for reducing cost and improving quality of care
is through changing the behavior of healthcare professionals. Our first focus
area is on primary care, and we have built out an initial software-enabled
service to help practice managers introduce evidence-based workflow changes,
see the impact these changes have on metrics that matter to the practice, and
sustain these changes over time (think of it almost like teaching the agile
process to healthcare professionals).

We are looking for a hands-on tech lead/manager
([http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-
engineering-t...](http://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/software-engineering-
tech-lead)) to be the anchor of our engineering team as we grow our headcount
in the next year and a full-stack engineer
([https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-engineer)) to work
on our core web application. A passion for improving the healthcare industry
and driving positive social impact is a huge plus.

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

------
zivagolee
One Concern | Engineering, Data Science and Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto,
CA | Full-Time | Onsite | oneconcern.com

We are building the disaster intelligence platform for the world using AI to
save lives during natural disasters and we’re looking for leaders who can
really help take us to the next level and who are excited about taking
ownership of large, complex problems with real world impact on lives.

Our products have been deployed in San Francisco, Los Angeles, and more. We’re
a team of dedicated scientists and engineers operating in an fast-paced,
meaningful environment to create a safer, more resilient world.

We're hiring on all engineering and data science positions!

Check our open positions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/oneconcern](https://jobs.lever.co/oneconcern)

------
wjt
Endless | Full-time | ONSITE or REMOTE (depends on role) | San Francisco, CA;
Taipei, Taiwan; anywhere (depends on role)

See all roles and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/endless](https://jobs.lever.co/endless)

More info here:
[https://endlessos.com/careers/](https://endlessos.com/careers/)

We did a Reddit AMA recently:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/75pu2j/we_are_endless...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/75pu2j/we_are_endless_and_we_are_building_an_open_source/)

Endless develops Endless OS, a Debian-based operating system that brings a
powerful desktop experience to all. Designed for emerging markets, where
access to computers and the internet are limited, it combines ease of use with
a wide variety of free, powerful software for learning, productivity and
recreation, making it the perfect fit for families everywhere.

We don’t just ship a comprehensive set of standard desktop apps (web browsing,
office productivity, media production, games etc), but also what we call
“knowledge apps”, which provide offline guidance for all manner of areas
including cooking, water sanitation, health, exercise, and more. It's easy to
support and relatively resistant to malware because the base OS is released as
a read-only atomic snapshot using OSTree with sandboxed applications
distributed with Flatpak.
[https://ostree.readthedocs.io/](https://ostree.readthedocs.io/)
[http://flatpak.org/](http://flatpak.org/)

We're hiring in a few areas: design; distributed systems (the offline content
pipeline); DevOps; Linux distro tooling; Linux kernel; QA; and more. The team
is itself distributed around the globe; some of these roles are based in our
San Francisco or Taiwan offices, while others are elsewhere or remote.

------
leapmotion_alex
Leap Motion | San Francisco, CA, London, UK, and Shanghai, China | Onsite |
[http://leapmotion.com](http://leapmotion.com)

The greatest limit of technology is no longer size, cost, or speed. It's how
we interact with it. At Leap Motion, our mission is to break down this barrier
and bridge the gap between reality and imagination. Our tracking software lets
you reach into virtual and augmented reality to interact with new worlds. From
our newly upgraded offices in San Francisco, London, and Shanghai, we're
currently partnering with major VR manufacturers to embed Leap Motion
technology into mobile VR/AR headsets.

Openings:
[https://www.leapmotion.com/careers](https://www.leapmotion.com/careers)

------
cullenking
Ride With GPS | Portland, OR | Backend software engineer, mobile UI/UX focused
engineer, frontend engineer | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://ridewithgps.com](https://ridewithgps.com)

We are a small, bootstrapped and profitable business focusing on providing
software for cyclists and organizations serving cyclists. We are a team of 13
full-time and on-site employees, roughly split half and half between
engineering+design and support. We have a comprehensive pair of mobile apps
that integrate into our web based service, allowing users to record and
navigate their bike rides, as well as a website that allows our users to
create and discover new rides.

We are looking to grow our development team. Currently that means a backend /
devops person (misc rails/etc development and/or devops, we can use both), a
UX oriented mobile dev with both iOS and Android experience, and a front end
engineer with React or other similar experience. For all roles, we prioritize
skills over specific framework knowledge. For example, this means we
understand a competent developer who is familiar with django or other MVC
frameworks can become an effective rails developer in a short period of time.

Our team is comprised of various types of cyclists, some more passionate than
others, and all enjoying a mix of biking related activities. MTB / Adventure /
Road / Race / Commute are all well represented, and we respect a wide variety
of bicycling experience. We offer excellent work/life balance, competitive
salaries, and love to support our employees with anything cycling related. We
provide excellent fully covered health/vision/dental, a 10% matched 401k, and
a bike budget to spend after your first 90 days. We are family friendly (a
third of our team have kids) and offer paid maternity/paternity leave.

Contact cullen@ridewithgps.com for details. Please include a resume and a
brief email based cover letter explaining your experience in the industry, as
well as your personal experiences with cycling.

Thanks!

------
harmw
wehkamp | Multiple Roles | Zwolle, Netherlands | Onsite

Wehkamp is one of the oldest players in the online retail market in The
Netherlands. Our catalog contains lots of fashion items, but we also sell
consoles and even furniture. Every family in Holland knows our brand.

Our microservices and microsites are hosted on Mesos (AWS) and we have been
running docker in production for over 2 years. The tech-stack is able to host
Java, Scala, DotNetCore and Node applications with ease. Prometheus metrics
are everywhere - something the SRE team is extremely happy with.

We're just looking for passionate engineers and developers that want to join
us in our adventures :)

A warm welcome to anyone that speaks either TCP/IP or Scala, has React for
lunch or dines with Bash. And who dreams of Terraform or wakes up with Lua.

Interested? Reach out at apply@wehkamp.nl

------
ethomson
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Services | Software Engineers, Engineering
Managers and Program Managers | Redmond, WA and Durham, NC | Onsite

Visual Studio Team Services (VSTS) provides software development teams with
version control (Git and centralized), build automation, agile work management
and social experiences in the cloud.

VSTS is built using Azure (SQL, Storage, Service Bus, Active Directory),
.NET/C#, ASP.NET MVC, Redis, JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, Knockout, and
more. We ship new experiences at the end of every sprint (every 3 weeks), and
we use VSTS to build VSTS which allows us to use everything before our
customers.

We have open roles for Software Engineers, Engineering Managers and Program
Managers: [http://aka.ms/vstsjobs](http://aka.ms/vstsjobs)

------
matthewmacleod
Altmetric ([https://altmetric.com](https://altmetric.com)) | Software
Developer | London, UK | Full time | Onsite or remote

Thousands of conversations about scholarly content and scientific research
happen online every day. Altmetric tracks a range of sources to capture and
collate this activity, helping authors, publishers, editors, funders &
researchers monitor and report on the attention surrounding the work they care
about.

As part of our development team, you’ll develop software that processes
hundreds of thousands of mentions and serves over 20 million API requests
every single day.

For more information see
[https://altmetric.workable.com/j/EC3DE49F50](https://altmetric.workable.com/j/EC3DE49F50)

------
dbensignor
ExecOnline|Salesforce Administrator and Developer| New York, NY |

In less than five years, ExecOnline has become the leading online provider of
leadership development to senior leaders, growing rapidly by 70% each year.

We are looking for a Salesforce Administrator and Developer to join our team.
You will use Visualforce and Apex to create create unique customer-based
solutions, while working in conjunction with the other department to manage
validation rules, workflow rules, visual flows, and custom objects etc.

Check out the job here:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/execonline/jobs/salesfo...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/execonline/jobs/salesforce-
administrator-developer-bZlyaoS2Sr57GmeMg-44q7?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
tsimek
Locus Robotics | UI-Robotics | Wilmington, MA | Onsite, Remote |
[http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.locusrobotics.com/about-us/careers/)

Locus Robotics has developed a field-proven solution for improving
productivity in rapidly growing and strategic warehouses operations around the
world. Our mobile, autonomous robots work together with human warehouse
associates to deliver real and measurable business value. Our incredible
technology is solving a real problem in fast growing and diverse market
segments.

An important challenge of any robotic system is enabling their use by non-
experts. It will be your role to define how users will interact with and
control the system during tasks such as mapping, calibration, and maintenance.
Working with a small team of dedicated roboticists, you will develop, build
and test a practical robotics solution for a rapidly-evolving market,
e-commerce fulfillment solutions. We work and iterate quickly with very cool
tech, have a transparent company culture and work environment and have a
fully-stocked kitchen!

Responsibilities: -Define our Web/UI technology stack with whatever
architecture and technology fits the bill. -Design sensible frontend APIs
(REST or otherwise) for a distributed software system. -Create user workflows
for setup, operation, and maintenance tasks.

Requirements: -Proficiency with JavaScript. -Familiarity with Python, RDBMS
systems. -Familiarity working within a Linux environment. -3+ years of
experience developing and shipping production software. -Bachelor’s degree in
Computer Science or equivalent experience. -Experience working with ROS,
Robotics, or physical hardware.

Interested? Please apply directly through our Careers Page at
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/LocusRobotics/7439996604490...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/LocusRobotics/743999660449085-robotics-
software-engineer-web-ui)

Locus Robotics is an Equal Opportunity Employer

------
LilingLee
Two Orioles | Video Compression Engineer | New York, NY | Full-time, on-site

At Two Orioles, we're building a team of video compression experts to create
the highest-quality video compression algorithms and deliver this to some of
the biggest video streaming companies in the business.

We're looking for software engineers to enhance and further develop our VP9
and AV1 video encoders. This requires experience in C/C++. Knowledge of (x86)
assembly is a plus. Ideal candidates are familiar with or have experience with
the AV1, VP9, H264 or HEVC bitstream formats or model software and/or have
experience working on (not with) opensource video codec software (x264/5,
ffmpeg/libavcodec, libvpx/aom, etc.).

Interested in building tomorrow's video? Email me at liling.lee@twoorioles.com

------
yzombie
Voith | Various Development positions | Full-time | ONSITE | Raleigh, NC |
Base salary is market-rate, benefits are amazing Tech Stack: MEAN Stack front-
end, AWS+Cloudera back-end, modern tools

Voith Digital Solutions is dedicated to building software applications for the
Industrial IoT market, with 150-years of experience across the paper-making,
hydro-electric and electronic-drive domains. We're looking to build out our
development footprint in the US at our new Raleigh Digital Campus. Positions
include product management, architecture, as well as front-end, back-end and
tool development positions.

[https://jobs.voith.com/search/?q=&locationsearch=raleigh](https://jobs.voith.com/search/?q=&locationsearch=raleigh)

------
k70841
Element Science| Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite |

Element Science | Application Verification Engineer| San Francisco, CA | Full-
Time | Onsite |

Element Science| Firmware Test & SW Quality Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Full-Time | Onsite |

Element Science| Manager, Software QA | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite
|

Element Science is building wearables and digital solutions for heart disease
patients and healthcare professionals. Our first product is a patch-based
Wearable Cardioverter Defibrillator (WCD) that monitors patient's heart and
responds automatically.

We're a series B startup funded by Third Rock Ventures and Google Ventures.

See
[https://www.elementscience.com/careers/](https://www.elementscience.com/careers/)
for JDs & more info.

------
gargarplex
STARTUP – REMOTE – CONTRACT – FREELANCE

My client is the former CTO of a startup that sold for $60M and is on to his
next big thing (no name yet).

He wants to compile Apache Impala on an Amazon Linux EC2 instance so that it
can be included in an AWS Lambda deployment. Unfortunately, Lambda has a hard
cap of 50MB (compressed) and Impala's build footprint is somewhat larger. So,
he is hiring for a consulting/contract gig, and the task for the consultant
would be to trim unnecessary functionality (e.g. in Boost) in order to reduce
the size of the build. Goal/timeline is shipping a sufficiently small build by
end of year.

Please ping me if you're available and I will make the intro.

Flexible on payment terms...hourly while we firm up scope, and then fixed
price and/or daily/weekly consulting rate.

------
lwright17
Under Armour Connected Fitness | Engineering - Backend Engineers &
Infrastructure Manager | Product Manager

Austin, TX | ONSITE

Come join Under Armour’s digital division, creating software to power the
future of connected fitness. We’re serious about individual growth and athlete
achievement, and we’d like you to join us to build real products that will
help millions of people improve their lives through better health and fitness.
You will learn, grow and play in an environment that focuses on results and
delivery, all backed by one of the strongest consumer brands in history.

Backend stack: Python, Scala, Go

If you're interested, apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness#.WTBH5xMrLR2)

------
thomasahle
SupWiz | Full-stack Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning Engineer |
Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE, REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://www.supwiz.com/careers](https://www.supwiz.com/careers)

We are a research based startup (started 6 months ago, 12 employees) with good
funding and lots of customers. Our main focus is customer support, where we
solve problems in NLP such as ticket-routing, expert finding, predictive
maintenance, and make chat bots.

Everybody in the team has strong theoretical backgrounds (publications in
NIPS, STOC, FOCS), and everybody is regularly in contact with our customers.
We are looking to expand this team, mainly with onsite people, but part week
remote work is possible.

Please apply to contact@supwiz.com and mention Hacker News!

------
krishnakulkarni
Healthify | CTO | New York City, NY

Jobs Page:
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/593625](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/593625)

Company Stage: Series A, ~40 Employees

Stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker

At Healthify we're fundamentally rethinking how healthcare organizations and
communities work together to connect struggling populations to social
services.

Healthify is looking for a CTO to lead our diverse, growing, and highly
empathetic technical team into its next phase. This is an excellent
opportunity for someone with engineering leadership experience who enjoys
thinking deeply about technology, teams, and scaling. The ideal candidate for
the position exhibits the wisdom to have strong opinions, weakly held on all
aspects of the product development process and is energized by creating a
collaborative and productive work environment for their team.

\-------------------------------------------------

Healthify | Software Engineer (Front End) | New York City, NY | On Site

Jobs page:
[https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/589652](https://healthify.workable.com/jobs/589652)

Company Stage: Series A, ~40 Employees

Stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker

At Healthify we're fundamentally rethinking how healthcare organizations and
communities work together to connect struggling populations to social
services.

Healthify is looking for a Front End Engineer to join our growing Product
Engineering team. This is an opportunity for someone with production front-end
experience and an interest in improving health outcomes for a large and
diverse patient population to join our small yet mighty company of developers.
The ideal candidate for this position is studied in modern Javascript
frameworks, motivated by learning and improving, and excited to work on a
product at an early stage.

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 650,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, AWS.

Open Positions: Senior Product Manager * Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) *
Data Analyst * Data Scientist

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
dbensignor
ExecOnline|Data Warehouse Engineer| New York, NY |

In less than five years, ExecOnline has become the leading online provider of
leadership development to senior leaders, growing rapidly by 70% each year.

We are looking for an individual to lead efforts to create and maintain our
system architecture to support our data warehousing and reporting efforts.
This is a hands-on position that will work directly with our software
development and business teams to bring ExecOnline’s data capabilities to the
next level.

Check out the job here:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/execonline/jobs/data-
wa...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/execonline/jobs/data-warehouse-
engineer-bSsln-3RSr5PJWdG1ZS6tF?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
millisecond
Marco Polo Video Social | Mobile Client Architect | Palo Alto, CA | REMOTE,
Competitive B-round Salary

Marco Polo is a well-funded video walkie talkie app, on a great growth
trajectory, created to help people feel closer. We’re looking for someone to
join the team to help drive client features and implementation. The person in
this role will be empowered to coordinate feature implementations from start
to finish across several teams while being driven to produce quality code
themselves and raise the bar for the whole team on quality and speed.

We're a small team that works 100% remote (quarterly off-sites to meet
teammates). Our growing user base is passionate about using mobile to stay
closer to their loved ones.

Stack: Swift, Objective-C, Java, C++, Python

Reach out to casey@marcopolo.me if interested!

------
kerm1t
SRLabs | Security Research Month | Tenerife | February 26th - March 25th 2018
| On-site

We want to support information security research by inviting you on an all-
expenses paid (incl. flights, villa, freshly cooked food) trip to the Canary
Islands.

During the month there you will work on your own project, supported by us, the
SRLabs team. We are a Berlin-based hacking research collective and consulting
think tank and focus on everyday technology that expose many people to risk,
most recently mobile communication, payment and travel booking systems.

 _How to apply?_

All you need to do in preparation is to come up with a hacking target and send
your application to beach@srlabs.de. For details, please visit [https://hack-
the-beach.com](https://hack-the-beach.com)

------
EddieLomax
SmileDirectClub | Sr. Software Engineer | Nashville | Full-time, Onsite,
Remote

SmileDirectClub, LLC is changing orthodontics one smile at a time. The company
provides consumers with custom invisible aligners for use at home which
gradually shift teeth into their desired position for a brighter, straighter
smile.

We are looking for some Senior Software Engineers with experience in Python.
Preferably, the gig will be full-time onsite in downtown Nashville, but remote
work could be arranged as well. We're growing at an incredible rate and have
more than enough interesting work to go around, including working with web
apps, microservices, system architecture, as well as robotics and lab work.
Contact me via e-mail me at eric.hamiter at smiledirectclub.com for more info.

------
jvanderhoof
CyberArk (Conjur team) | Front End/Backend/DevOps/Security | REMOTE (or ONSITE
Newton, MA) | FULL-TIME

The CyberArk Conjur team helps people write super reliable software that's
hard to hack. We're building tools that make the best security practices
convenient for developers, ops, and security teams.

We're looking for people that care about accessibility, security, and solving
problems at both human and global-machine scales. We primarily use Ruby and JS
but also pretty much anything new and interesting in the devops space.

conjur.org (our secret service, AGPLv3)
[https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle](https://www.conjur.com/careers/engineering/puzzle)
(our coding puzzle)

~~~
throwaway18372
I'm getting server error in later step. Can you confirm if there's a problem
or if this is expected?

~~~
skyyr
I went through without issue. Look at all the clues.

------
timespot
TimeSpot | Full Stack Developer | REMOTE |
[https://timespothq.com](https://timespothq.com)

TimeSpot is looking for a Full Stack Developer (React and Django) (3+ years of
experience) to work remotely. We're building an enterprise SaaS app for
employee time management.

As a full-stack developer at TimeSpot, you will be working on developing and
improving features built primarily in Django, React and PostgreSQL, creating
production grade JavaScript and Python code.

TimeSpot is a fully remote bootstrapped company. We have positive and
supportive culture with a high emphasis on work / life balance.

More details and to apply
[https://timespothq.com/careers/](https://timespothq.com/careers/)

------
afarrell
HN Who’s Hiring Post GoCardless (YC S11) | London | SRE, Data, Backend, Full-
Stack, andPre-sales/Solutions Engineers | Onsite | Full-time | Visa

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we've expanded to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK, Europe,
and Sweden and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on automated testing, code review and a culture
of frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and
run projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, React, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef, Terraform. We
also have a bit of Go (for Infrastructure) and Python (for Data).

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessible office in Angel. We have a bi-weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one technical video interview, then a couple
of onsite interviews (coding exercise and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/](https://gocardless.com/blog/statesman/))
and Coach ([https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-
coach/](https://gocardless.com/blog/getting-started-with-coach/))

------
tekkno89
Bankrate.com

DevOps Engineer | Detroit, Mi
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ndQ7jwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ndQ7jwl)

Data Engineer | Ny
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XfQ7jwX](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XfQ7jwX)

Senior DevOps Engineer | Pasadena, Ca
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3chQ7jwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3chQ7jwe)

VP of Ad Products and Revenue Optimization | Ny
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?31dQ7jwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?31dQ7jwZ)

Director of Software Engineering | Detroit, Mi
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ueQ7jwt](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ueQ7jwt)

------
schlanda
Business Insider | DevOps Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

Devops Engineer: [http://www.businessinsider.com/business-insider-hiring-
devop...](http://www.businessinsider.com/business-insider-hiring-devops-
engineer-2017-10)

Business Insider is growing at a great pace with publishing platforms in many
continents and the most popular business news site in America. In addition to
Business Insider, we run INSIDER,
[http://thisisinsider.com](http://thisisinsider.com), and BI Intelligence, a
premium subscription service for industry professionals. With a global family
of sites across Europe and Asia, we are quickly closing in on a billion page
views per month.

------
muchbetterguy
Much Better Adventures | Fullstack + Frontend + UX + PM jobs | Full-time
REMOTE (EU only) or ONSITE (London, UK.) |
[https://www.muchbetteradventures.com](https://www.muchbetteradventures.com)

We're a curated adventure travel marketplace looking to expand the team after
investment.

We are looking for fullstack and frontend engineers to work on our current
[Python/Django/React stack][1]

We are also looking for a lead product manager and lead product designer/UXer
(first PM + UX hires) to whip us into shape.

Pay will be in the region of £40-60k for all roles, with 25 days holiday, plus
the terrible task of testing out a few of our adventure trips each year.

On top of the job specific skills, We're looking for people who are into
adventure travel and the outdoors: We all
ski/snowboard/surf/cycle/run/paddle/hike in our spare time. We also understand
if the surf's up or it's dumping and you might be late to work that day ;-)

Full job descriptions/application forms are in the works, the November "Who is
Hiring" came round too fast to get them done in time.

If you'd like to be considered, please send me an email:
guy+novwhoishiring@mbad.co with your linkedin/cv/website attached.

Subject line should be "Frontend job" / "Fullstack job" / "PM job" / "UX job"

Please ensure you tick the following boxes before emailing:

\- Can live & work within the EU & can get to London once per month pretty
easily (within half a day!) \- If not UK based, can work as an independant
contractor in your country. \- Fluent level of English. \- Love adventure
travel. \- At least 3 years experience in the relevant field.

[1]: [https://stackshare.io/much-better-adventures/much-better-
adv...](https://stackshare.io/much-better-adventures/much-better-adventures)

------
dmangot
AppOptics (SolarWinds Cloud) | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | VAN, ATX,
BOS, RTP | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |

[http://bit.ly/2z4qmId](http://bit.ly/2z4qmId) For more information, email
dmangot[at]librato[dot]com with the subject line [Hacker News AppOptics SRE]

Metrics, monitoring, observability. You live and breathe it every day. Now you
want to take it to the next level and work on a product that does the same.
AppOptics is looking for an SRE to help build, improve, and manage our high
performance stream processing pipeline. This is truly one of those jobs where
you and your developer/ops friends can use the tool you operate every single
day.

The AppOptics ([https://www.appoptics.com/introducing-
appoptics/](https://www.appoptics.com/introducing-appoptics/)) stack is
largely Ruby, Java, Kafka, Python, and Cassandra, processing millions of
metrics and traces every second. The SRE team uses a mix of Terraform, Packer,
Python, Vagrant, and SaltStack to run our 100% AWS platform. This is your
opportunity to join a talented SRE team at a company that is growing every
month. Plus, with the backing of SolarWinds behind it, there are no worries
about running out of VC funding, or where the next round is coming from. We're
a distributed team where everyone writes code, building for now and the future
and we're looking for the next piece of the puzzle to collaborate in creating
that future.

If this sounds interesting to you, we'd love to open up a conversation about
whether we're a good match, setup some interviews and a coding test. You can
find the contact info above.

About the company: AppOptics is an extensible application performance
management (APM) and metrics platform that grows with your team. It’s a zero-
configuration APM with distributed tracing, host and IT infrastructure
monitoring with dozens of integrations, and custom metrics that all feed into
the same dashboarding, analytics, and alerting pipelines. AppOptics is a
wholly owned subsidiary of SolarWinds Inc.

------
calinpopescu
Senior WEB Developer Berlin, Germany for Pixformance.- full time ( no visa
sponsorship)

[https://pixformance-jobs.personio.de/job/39804](https://pixformance-
jobs.personio.de/job/39804)

-Own the development lifecycle and architecture of the frontend team -Develop, implement and test new functionalities and architectures using Vue.js -Develop a responsive user interface while working directly with our Design team and Product -Prototype new concepts along with design and Product Management team -Be a perpetual innovator and status quo challenger -Develop and maintain test suites -Learn and share things you are passionate about -Be a key decision player and sparring partner for our CPO/CTO

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Software Engineer (research department), Research Scientist |
Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

We are a well funded (about 11.5 million dollars series A funding received in
March this year) artificial intelligence startup located in the heart of
Tokyo. About 30 members total, from more than 10 different countries. The
focus is on bringing the latest in deep learning / AI research to industries
in Japan. We are looking for research scientists and software engineers.
Japanese language ability is not required, as the main language within the
company is English.

Please apply here:
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Remote)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Java Software Engineer (m /f)_

 _Scrum Master_

 _Senior Datacenter Engineer_

 _Software Engineer (Cloud Infrastructure)_

 _Software Engineer (Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineer- Web Frontend (m /f)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
lumens
Clara Labs (YC '14) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite

Clara Labs is scaling a human-in-the-loop powered scheduling assistant. Learn
more about how Clara pairs human flexibility with machine accuracy and speed
here: [https://blog.claralabs.com/clara-labs-at-oreilly-ai-new-
york...](https://blog.claralabs.com/clara-labs-at-oreilly-ai-new-
york-2017-da289bb650aa)

We're hiring Software Engineers to join our small team (6 engineers currently)
in downtown SF. We recently closed a Series A and offer competitive pay &
benefits.

Learn more: [https://claralabs.com/about/#join-
us](https://claralabs.com/about/#join-us)

------
BenderV
Doctrine | Data Scientist | Paris | Doctrine.fr | ONSITE

Doctrine is the "Google" for the case-law in France! We are a young startup
with a huge growth. We are disrupting the legal market at a very high pace.
First in France, soon in Europe.

We use DL / NLP to automate lawyers' interns jobs! and we have a deep focus on
User Experience.

We are looking for young & smart french-speaking Data Scientists that have
experience in NLP / Deep Learning.

Apply here:
[https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement](https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement) or
see our open positions on Angel List:
[https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs](https://angel.co/doctrine-/jobs)

------
kspilot
TrustFlight | Birmingham, UK & Vancouver, BC (ONSITE) | Full Stack & iOS
Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

For more details, send us a message: jobs@trustflight.io

------
catiasousa
Optiver | Amsterdam, The Netherlands (On-site, not remote)

Data Engineer in the Quantitative Trading field

(Python, Spark, AWS, Mesos, Docker, Tensorflow, GPU’s)

As a Data Engineer you will be responsible for designing, developing, and
maintaining our data pipeline. You will be working with Researchers and other
Engineers on the Quantitative Trading team, turning market data into
successful trading strategies. Besides the challenging day-to-day engineering
you will also explore new technologies and better ways to solve current and
future problems.

[https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/eu-661047](https://www.optiver.com/eu/en/job-
opportunities/eu-661047)

Fell free to get in touch - catiasousa@optiver.com

------
xrjn
Kiwi Campus | [https://kiwicampus.com/](https://kiwicampus.com/) | Data
science, Robotics, Manufacturing | Berkeley, Bogota, Shenzhen

Kiwi Campus is building the future of autonomous delivery robots. We're a
young and ambitious team that has gone from early prototype to our third
generation of robots in less than a year. Our robots drive semi-autonomously
on the sidewalks of Berkeley, monitored by supervisors from Colombia. We're
the company that's delivering the most orders by autonomous robots in the
world.

Stack: C++, Python, ROS, Tensorflow, OpenCV, WebRTC.

The manufacturing team is heading out to Shenzhen where we'll be building our
robot out of HAX, the Y-Combinator of China.

Apply to s@kiwicampus.com

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions:

* Senior Software Engineer - DC - [http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/iaqWueTWaa)

* Senior Software Engineer - Boston/Somerville - [http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/Vg1NttGV13](http://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/Vg1NttGV13)

* Software Engineer - DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/m5mdHKqNXi)

* QA Analyst - Boston/Somerville - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/8Szvqc](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/8Szvqc)

NGP VAN is a technology company where we do exciting and meaningful work that
has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice, and
environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for nine years in a row.

Last year we were named one of the Coolest Companies of 2016 by DC Inno. We've
also been named one of the top 50 fastest growing companies in the DC area by
the Washington Business Journal and SmartCEO. The Wall Street Journal wrote
“NGP VAN is something of a secret weapon for the Democratic Party and the
labor unions and progressive groups that use it.” We have also won the AAPC
award for Best Use of New Technology, and the Campaigns & Elections Award for
Most Innovative Product.

Join our team and work alongside 200 smart, passionate, and innovative co-
workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in their fields.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
kspilot
TrustFlight | Birmingham, UK & Vancouver, BC (ONSITE) | Full Stack & iOS
Developers | £30-60k + equity

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

Get in contact to find out more: jobs@trustflight.io

------
jtso123
App Academy | Full Time Senior Software Engineer | $120-160k, equity package,
benefits, Unlimited PTO | San Francisco, CA

Apply here - [http://bit.ly/2AnuS4g](http://bit.ly/2AnuS4g)

As a Senior Engineer at App Academy, you’ll lead and mentor a team of 3
software engineers as we build both internal and external facing features
across our product lines (Full Time, App Academy Online, 10x Club, Bootcamp
Prep, and TalentMatch). You’re eager to play a dual role of contributing
actively to our code base, while mentoring and guiding our team members by
reviewing their code submissions, code pairing, and championing best
practices. You must have experience designing and building large and complex
(yet maintainable) systems, and you should be able to do so in about one-third
the time that most people think possible.

What you’ll do -Collaborate closely with your team to contribute to the core
App Academy codebase. -Participate in all phases of the software lifecycle
including discovery, prototyping, technical design, defining scope with
Product Managers, implementation, testing and rollout. -Meeting 1-1 with team
members on a regular basis, giving guided performance feedback, exploring
technical tradeoffs with the team and serving as a coach and mentor -Champion
best practices, high quality code, and proper test coverage. We ship code
frequently and fast, but stability and reliability must never be compromised!
-Drive changes to improve the architecture and make it more scalable,
maintainable, testableIdentify opportunities for improvement by challenging
the status quo, come up with alternative and creative solutions, and push
change.

Requirements for this role -4+ years of experience in Software Engineering or
the equivalent -Experience with a Ruby on Rails and Javascript stack -Sound
understanding of web application development and agile development practices.
-A holistic approach to development and testing, including TDD where
appropriate. -Experience building insanely scalable, fault-tolerant, and
robust products and platforms -Experience in setting product strategy -Great
communication skills, both written and verbal

------
jtso
App Academy | Full Time Senior Software Engineer | $120-160k, equity package,
benefits, Unlimited PTO | San Francisco, CA

Apply here - [http://bit.ly/2AnuS4g](http://bit.ly/2AnuS4g)

As a Senior Engineer at App Academy, you’ll lead and mentor a team of 3
software engineers as we build both internal and external facing features
across our product lines (Full Time, App Academy Online, 10x Club, Bootcamp
Prep, and TalentMatch). You’re eager to play a dual role of contributing
actively to our code base, while mentoring and guiding our team members by
reviewing their code submissions, code pairing, and championing best
practices. You must have experience designing and building large and complex
(yet maintainable) systems, and you should be able to do so in about one-third
the time that most people think possible.

What you’ll do -Collaborate closely with your team to contribute to the core
App Academy codebase. -Participate in all phases of the software lifecycle
including discovery, prototyping, technical design, defining scope with
Product Managers, implementation, testing and rollout. -Meeting 1-1 with team
members on a regular basis, giving guided performance feedback, exploring
technical tradeoffs with the team and serving as a coach and mentor -Champion
best practices, high quality code, and proper test coverage. We ship code
frequently and fast, but stability and reliability must never be compromised!
-Drive changes to improve the architecture and make it more scalable,
maintainable, testableIdentify opportunities for improvement by challenging
the status quo, come up with alternative and creative solutions, and push
change.

Requirements for this role -4+ years of experience in Software Engineering or
the equivalent -Experience with a Ruby on Rails and Javascript stack -Sound
understanding of web application development and agile development practices.
-A holistic approach to development and testing, including TDD where
appropriate. -Experience building insanely scalable, fault-tolerant, and
robust products and platforms -Experience in setting product strategy -Great
communication skills, both written and verbal

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Open positions: Software Engineers, Head of Design, Senior Product Designer,
Senior Product Manager

\- We’re a well funded startup working on customer service software

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I’ve been an engineer here for 2 years, and I've been loving it so far. Feel
free to email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 130+ ppl,
40+ eng.

Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

[http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack](http://bit.ly/eng-fullstack)

[http://bit.ly/eng-backend](http://bit.ly/eng-backend)

[http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning](http://bit.ly/eng-machine-learning)

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 170+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally, like eBay, JustFab, and Skyscanner.

Our product development team is based in Helsinki and we're looking for
skilled full stack software developers to solve tricky software problems,
maximize their learning potential and build software for the largest online
marketers in the world.

Check us out at
[https://www.smartly.io/developer](https://www.smartly.io/developer)

Find out how we work and build our product:
[https://www.smartly.io/culturehandbook](https://www.smartly.io/culturehandbook)

------
TechLynz14
Headspace in Santa Monica, CA (ONSITE) and San Francisco is growing its in-
house engineering team! Feel free to email Lyndsey at
Lyndsey.Lustig@headspace.com for more details.

Check out our jobs page:
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspace](https://jobs.lever.co/headspace)

Founded in 2010 by Andy Puddicombe and Rich Pierson, Headspace was created
with one mission in mind: to improve the health and happiness of the world.
With nearly 20 million users in more than 190 countries, the Headspace app
offers hundreds of guided meditations designed to help with everything from
stress and anxiety to relationships and sleep.

Open Roles:

Lead Software Engineer, Platform (Growth)

Lead Software Engineer, Android (Grow)

Software Engineer, Web B2B (SF)

Software Engineer, Platform B2B (SF)

DevOps Engineer (SM/SF)

Data Engineer

VP of Analytics

iOS Engineer

------
mohsen1

        ==============
             Lyft 
        ==============
    

Lyft is hiring:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager 
      * Robotics Software Engineer (Autonomous) 
      * Backend Software Engineer 
      * iOS Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Android Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Frontend Web Engineer 
      * Data Analyst 
      * Data Scientist
    

We have offices in:

    
    
      * San Francisco 
      * Seattle 
      * New York City 
    

Please also look at our jobs page at
[http://www.lyft.com/jobs](http://www.lyft.com/jobs) for more positions I can
submit your resume and refer you if you're interested. Send an email to
me@azimi.me or mazimi@lyft.com

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Birmingham, UK & Vancouver, BC (ONSITE) | Full Stack & iOS
Developers

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

For more details, send us a message: jobs@trustflight.io

------
almir_tmp
ThoughtWorks — [https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com) |
Germany | Onsite | Full-Time

We are a software company and a community of passionate, purpose-led
individuals. We think disruptively to deliver technology to address our
clients' toughest challenges, all while seeking to revolutionize the IT
industry and create positive social change.

We are currently looking for:

• Technical Operations Consultant - Cologne -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/857031](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/857031)

• Graduate Software Developer - Berlin, Cologne, Hamburg -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/558354](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/558354)

• Senior Developer - Berlin, Cologne, Hamburg, Munich -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/467293](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/467293)

• Lead Developer - Berlin, Cologne, Hamburg, Munich -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/268435](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/268435)

• Infrastructure Developer (DevOps) - Berlin, Cologne, Hamburg, Munich -
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/467301](https://www.thoughtworks.com/jobs/467301)

#Stack: Java, C#, Ruby, Clojure, Scala, Go, Test-Driven-Development and
Continuous Delivery.

ThoughtWorkers talk careers, tech,
life....[http://www.thoughtworks.com/careers](http://www.thoughtworks.com/careers)

ThoughtWorker Culture: [https://www.thoughtworks.com/about-
us](https://www.thoughtworks.com/about-us)

Technology Radar:
[https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar](https://www.thoughtworks.com/radar)

------
positr0n
Dallas, TX | Backend Dev, Frontend Dev, Full Stack | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://headstorm.com](http://headstorm.com)

We're a fast growing, high-powered technology firm dedicated to solving the
most ambitious technical problems. From strategy through execution, we deliver
big ideas, craft products with purpose, and create extraordinary experiences.

We are looking for highly-capable individuals that can solve technical
problems unbound to any particular technology stack. We leverage cutting-edge
technologies (clojure, react and react-native, docker, etc) and work with some
cool, high-profile clients.

Shoot me an email at recruiting@headstorm.com and come learn about our amazing
culture.

------
runarb
Alva Technologies | Backend Developer | Oslo, Norway | Full time | ONSITE

Alva is looking for a experienced backend developer, a fullstack developer and
a data scientist to join our team in Oslo.

We're a young, investor-backed startup building two tools for the real estate
marked. One tools is a machine learning based tool used by real estate brokers
to extracting information from documents, the other is a consumer facing
automated valuation model for real estate. Both tools are built with a Python
backend, AngularJS frontend and PostgreSQL database.

Read full job ad at: [https://www.alva-tech.no/jointheteam/](https://www.alva-
tech.no/jointheteam/)

Email: post [at] alva-tech [dot] no

~~~
QuasiAlon
Can I PM you somehow for a question? Tnx

------
nialldalton
Tensyr | Autonomous vehicle, cloud, UI/UX and data engineers | Mountain View,
CA | ONSITE

Tensyr is building the production car and cloud software stack for autonomous
vehicles. Our dataflow graph stack enables smarter, more efficient on-vehicle
software using the latest compute/vision/inference accelerators. Our dataflow
cloud stack lets you rapidly build more and better models, do massively
parallel simulation, and then deploy to the car. We call this dataOS, and
we're hiring engineers at all layers of the stack.

Check out our careers here:
[http://www.tensyr.com/careers.html](http://www.tensyr.com/careers.html)

Or drop me a note directly: niall@tensyr.com

------
zoba
Reside | Software Engineer / Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
Fulltime | ONSITE

Reside is building a modern real estate brokerage, with the aim of unseating
dinosaur brokerages like Remax and Coldwell-Banker. We are Series A and have
~23 employees. There are 6 folks on the engineering team, so plenty of space
to make an impact. We use React, Firebase, and Node and contribute heavily to
open source. Reside is committed to creating an inclusive and diverse company.

Interview process: screening phone call, take home challenge, then 4 hour
onsite.

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/3aytm11](http://grnh.se/3aytm11)

Feel free to reach out to me directly, chris@residebrokerage.com

------
steejk
TrustFlight | Full Stack & iOS Developers | London & Birmingham, UK

TrustFlight is revolutionising record-keeping and tracking within the aviation
industry. Founded by a commercial pilot and developer with deep domain
expertise, we are creating a blockchain platform to replace the current paper-
based process of flight recording as well as creating in-aircraft hardware
used to acquire data.

We are currently looking for full stack and iOS developers to join the team.
It is a great opportunity to work at an early-stage company, solving real
problems in a high-value industry. We provide a flexible working environment
with great emphasis on learning and self development.

For more details, send us a message: jobs@trustflight.io

------
guptabot
GreyOrange | Multiple Positions | Gurgaon, IN | Fulltime | ONSITE

GreyOrange is re-imagining the warehousing & supply-chain industry. We design,
manufacture and deploys advanced robotics systems for automation at
distribution and fulfillment centers. Our expertise in robotics, hardware and
software engineering helps companies solve operational inefficiencies in their
warehouses. With in-house Mechanical, Electrical, Embedded, UI/UX, Software
Development and Quality Assurance teams, GreyOrange ensures the unquestioned
quality of all our products.

Positions:

\- Engineering Managers - Software - 2

\- Technical Lead - Software Testing

\- Product Architect - Hardware

\- Technical Architect - Analytics and ML

\- Software engineers

and many more.. Website: www.greyorange.com Write to: harshal [dot] g [at]
greyorange.sg

------
alasano
Coveo | JavaScript/Frontend Developer | Montreal & Quebec City, Canada | Full-
time, ONSITE

We're looking for programmers to join our team working on our new, cool
JavaScript UI search page framework. Our goal is to create a framework that
developers like you will love. We want to enable creation of great custom
search experiences backed by our awesome index technology, and have fun doing
it.

If you're curious, check out our dev documentation here. You can even download
and play with it, so you know what you're getting into. We primarily use (and
love) Typescript to help grow our codebase without losing our sanity in
addition to recent libraries and tools.

While we offer all the perks people come to expect of a job (great new
offices, top of the line equipment, competitive salaries and insurance,
unlimited cappucinos and snacks, nerf gun battles), we think the best part
about working with us is simply being excited about going to work every day.
On a day to day basis you'll continually face interesting challenges, have
great autonomy and you'll be able to bring your ideas to the table knowing
that your team genuinely wants to hear them.

Coveo is positioned as the top leader for Insight Engines in Gartner's 2017
Magic Quadrant ([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-
for...](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-leads-gartner-magic-quadrant-for-insight-
engines/)). We're growing quickly and hiring talented, passionate developers
to join our worldclass team. Our Montreal offices are brand new
([http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-
home/](http://blog.coveo.com/coveo-montreal-finally-home/)) and we've also
rebuilt our entire Quebec City office to accomodate all our new hires in a
great environment.

Interview Process: phone screen - interview - tech test - offer.

To get in touch : aasanovic@coveo.com or simply take a look and apply here
[http://careers.coveo.com/open-positions](http://careers.coveo.com/open-
positions)

------
joeATkira
Kira Systems, AI/ML legal-tech, is looking for a number of people to join our
team in Toronto.

Product Manager: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-202715-product-
manager](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-202715-product-manager)

QE Lead: [https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-212149-quality-
engineerin...](https://kirasystems.com/careers#op-212149-quality-engineering-
lead)

and we are always looking to have people that are currently or interested in
functional programming.

Check out our careers page.
[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

------
kminehart
[http://gorune.io](http://gorune.io) | Frontend Developer | FAYETTEVILLE, AR |
ONSITE

The Rune CMS is a news / publication focused CMS being developed by WEHCO
media.

Rune is a microservice-based CMS using Go, gRPC and Kubernetes, with a React +
Semantic UI admin, and a Polymer front-end. We want to revolutionize the media
industry with a flexible CMS for managing multiple websites.

Requirements:

* Eye for design

* In-depth understanding of JavaScript

* Knowledge of web accessibility standards in HTML5

Bonus points:

* Experience with Docker

* Familiarity with REST

* Familiarity with React and/or Polymer

* Knowledge of TypeScript, Dart, or Kotlin

We are not hiring remote developers, though this position could include remote
work. Applicants out-of-state may receive assistance with relocation.

Email jobs@wehco.com for more information.

------
gatsby
Indeed.com | Assessment Content Development Managers | REMOTE | Full-time

Assessment Content Development Managers design and build every assessment we
offer. It’s a highly creative role that will challenge you to repeatedly dive
into new subject areas and figure out how to best test job candidates in ways
that are fun, stimulating, and predictive of future job performance. You’ll be
working with subject matter experts and technical writers to implement your
ideas.

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Assessment-
Content-...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Assessment-Content-
Development-Manager/6674)

------
athinkingape
A Thinking Ape | Software Engineer (Machine Learning) | Vancouver, BC, Canada
| ONSITE Full-time

Help us grow the application of machine learning systems within all of our
games. You will join a group of talented engineers and data scientists just
scraping the surface of how we can implement machine learning within our
games.

Surrounded by mountains and water in beautiful Vancouver, BC, we are smart
people who like smart people. We create mobile games with a social core that
engage players and provoke us with creative new problems. We value data,
informal leadership, and keeping it all balanced.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/hox5gu1](http://grnh.se/hox5gu1)

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://uselyte.com/](https://uselyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time, onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a post-primary ticketing platform for sold out events which means
we’ve partnered with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment
industry to help eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money
when buying tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the promoters,
artists, and venues as an extension of the primary box office, helping them
control their events end-to-end.

We're looking for:

\- Full-stack Engineers

\- Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Data Scientist (Pandas, Python)

\- Customer Support

\- Operations Analyst

Email: engineering@uselyte.com

------
rreichman
Snip | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco | ONSITE | $125-200K + equity

Snip is a new type of news platform, decentralized and powered by the
community. On Snip, anyone can write a news story about a topic of their
choice and read news on the issues they care about. Contributors are rewarded
with tokens according to the popularity of their posts and comments. Our goal
is to become the top news site in the world, covering any subject from
breaking news and tech to health and entertainment.

We are hiring a full stack developer for our first non-founder position.
Looking for someone who wants a dynamic environment with significant impact.

If this sounds like you, please reach out at jobs@snip.today

------
mohsen1

        ==============
             Lyft 
        ==============
    

Lyft is hiring:

    
    
      * Engineering Manager 
      * Robotics Software Engineer (Autonomous) 
      * Backend Software Engineer 
      * iOS Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Android Software Engineer (Senior only)
      * Frontend Web Engineer 
      * Data Analyst 
      * Data Scientist
    

We have offices in:

    
    
      * San Francisco 
      * Seattle 
      * New York City 
    

Please also look at our jobs page at
[http://www.lyft.com/jobs](http://www.lyft.com/jobs) for more positions

I can submit your resume and refer you if you're interested. Send an email to
me@azimi.me

~~~
supergeek
Any reason you're not using an @lyft.com email for this?

~~~
kivyy
no idea. This person has been posting this every single month and i have yet
to get a respond from him/her.

~~~
seattle_spring
Are you by chance asking about some ridiculous position, like a remote
internship from India? Or possibly a bootcamp grad? I stopped posting to this
page because the responses are overwhelmingly intern requests or bootcamp grad
requests, even though I specifically listed that I didn't currently have roles
open for either.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite

Do you want to help build the factory of the future and realize the next
industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the back office to the shop floor.
Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more.

We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500 customers and are
enabling production lines building things you interact with everyday. We're in
a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A a few months ago
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team!

We'd love to talk to anyone interested, but in particular we are looking to
bring folks on in:

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Application Engineering: Bridging the gap between our platform's
capabilities and what our customers need. Device integration, reverse-
engineering, web development, and lots of time on factory floors understanding
our customers' operations

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: planning, implementing, and finding insights
with our next generation of process & sensor analytics

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
blackjack48
Macys.com | iOS and Android Developers | San Francisco | ONSITE

The Macy's mobile app team is looking for seasoned engineers who are
interested in solving challenging problems in retail. Our apps receive several
hundred thousand daily active users throughout the year. As our customer base
continues to grow, we are looking to scale our team so that the customer
continues to receive the excellent shopping experience she has come to expect
from us. Furthermore, we are exploring the ways that emerging technologies,
such as AR/VR, can enhance the shopping experience.

Skills: 3+ years in mobile app development.

For more information, please contact me directly: aaron dot pramana at domain.

------
seibelj
AirFox | Boston, MA, USA | On-site | [http://airfox.io](http://airfox.io) |
Backend, frontend, Android, Blockchain, Data-science / ML | JavaScript,
NodeJS, Ethereum, Kotlin, Java, Apache Spark

AirFox is building a platform for micro-finance in emerging markets, expanding
access to capital for millions of people. Using data points extracted entirely
from mobile phones, AirFox is creating proprietary credit scoring algorithms
to allow unbanked people to access microloans. The Ethereum blockchain and
smart contracts enable low-cost peer to peer lending from a global pool of
capital.

Please email james@airfox.io if interested.

------
_fool
Netlify | Multiple Positions | Remote for 2 positions, ONSITE in SF for 3
positions | 4x Full Time, 1x Part Time

Netlify aims to perfect a unified platform that automates code; creating
highly-performant sites and web apps. Push your code and let us take care of
the rest.

We are looking for the following in SF:

\- product manager \- communication designer \- office manager (part time)

We are looking for the following local or remote: \- support engineer
(Asia/Pacific or Europe timezones) \- solutions engineer (within 3h of
US/Pacific)

You can read more about and apply for all of these positions at
[https://www.netlify.com/careers](https://www.netlify.com/careers)

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-time

Datadog is a monitoring and tracing service for your infra and services. We
collect, process, and visualize trillions of data points per day in a product
that's by developers for developers. We build our own tsdb, distributed
tracing tools, cutting edge visualizations, and more. We move fast and are
growing fast.

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale. Let us know if that's
you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
jamestimmins
Is there a way I can get in touch with you directly regarding these roles? Fyi
my email is in my bio.

------
messick
Apple, Inc. | Sr. Frontend Engineer, iTunes Engineering | Cupertino, CA, USA |
Full-time | ONSITE, VISA

Join iTunes Digital Supply Chain to come work on internal and external facing
web-sites. We work in a team oriented manner with an eye toward site usability
and code re-use. The ideal candidate will have great communication skills and
come with a passion for iterating on products.

Send resumes to: dsce-job-apply@group.apple.com

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=86380756&t=0&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=86380756&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=86380756)

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring a technical account manager, security roles, sales
development reps and account executives, director level positions, and more;
see [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Engineers | Tokyo and California | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with more than 100 members based in Tokyo, focusing
on developing AI solutions for autonomous driving, robotics, and bio-
healthcare. We love open source; we are actively developing the deep learning
framework Chainer
([https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)).

In August, we received an investment of $95 million from Toyota:
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

We are looking for great engineers that are able to handle challenging tasks
related to:

\- Edge devices, Embedded programming, Compilers, LLVM backend development.

\- Computer Networking, SDN/SDI, Network optimization and congestion control
enhancement, Mobile devices reliability enhancement

\- HPC, High Speed Interconnect, Supercomputer design and operation

\- Hardware description languages (VHDL, Verilog, RTL)

\- Software engineering, Software testing, CI, UI, front-end development

\- Cloud service integration, Container technology, OS virtualization

\- etc. (please see our website for all available roles)

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We have a flat hierarchy, so you can expect your opinion to
count. Experience a Silicon Valley-like culture - while living in Japan! We
are mainly hiring for our Tokyo office, but some positions are also available
at our Berkeley office in California.

More job details and application instructions can be found at
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job)

~~~
desdiv
I noticed that you posted two ads, one for each position.

There's an informal rule about one hiring post per company that even
GooFaceAmaMicro follows. I'm not asking you to remove one of your posts, but
please try to keep it in mind next time.

~~~
caseus515
Thanks for letting us know!

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Site Reliability Engineer, Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland |
Onsite

We do grep on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS, Scala,
distributed systems)... [https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Site Reliability Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/574147)

Backend Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/267415)

------
zarak
Backend Scala Engineer | Seattle Salt Lake | ON-SITE or REMOTE | relocation
possible | full time

We are looking for a Principal Engineer with deep experience in building
distributed systems. We are a small consulting company working on multiple
consulting projects. One project is helping an enterprise build a very large
scale Scala application using all the latest buzz words in technologies -
cloud native, service mesh, etc. Another client is in the fintech space
building a smart contracts platform.

Technologies: Scala, Kafka, Cassandra and Kubernetes

In this role you will have the opportunity to define the architecture and
build key components of the platform

Email: zarak (at) 7wilds (dot) com

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington DC (Alexandria, VA) |
Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student Visas Welcome

Appy at: [http://engagedc.applytojob.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-
Development-...](http://engagedc.applytojob.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-Development-
Intern-Spring-2018)

About the Internship: Engage is looking for a web development intern. The
ideal candidate is a highly motivated student or recently graduated student
interested in pursuing a career in web development and is excited to work with
our in-house development team. You'd be working with our back-end and front-
end web developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP;
primarily, we work in WordPress and Laravel. This internship is located in
Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area) and you must be able to work
on-site. This internship can be part or full time based on your availability
(we're flexible). This is a paid internship. Ideal candidate profile would
have one or both of these skill sets: Back-end focused internship PHP, SQL
(MySQL or similar), Wordpress theme or plugin development, or equivalent
Drupal experience, preferred, experience with a PHP framework—Laravel,
Symphony, CakePHP—a plus. We don't expect you to be an expert, but some prior
work with PHP is required, basic knowledge of HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and
JQuery And/or, front-end focused internship Semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web
accessibility standards, and cross browser compatibility, Javascript and
jQuery, Experience creating responsive layouts In order to be considered, you
must submit work samples. Please link to your GitHub profile or
portfolio/website. About Our Work Culture: We love being able to provide
interns hands-on experience that allows them to try new things, learn new
skills, and grow. Our goal is to create an environment that will hone your
skills based on your interests. Our interns are extremely important to our
operations and quickly become integrated into our team. We take pride in
producing high quality and award winning work, but we always find time for
Nerf gun fights and team lunches. We love coming to work and think that you
will too!

------
alexrbarlow
Echo | Senior Developer, Developer | London, UK | Full Time | On Site | VISA
transfer OK | www.echo.co.uk

ABOUT US: We’re looking for Golang devs to work on (micro)services and cloud
infra here at Echo.co.uk!

We’re based in London and love Kubernetes, Prometheus, Go, GraphQL and GCP and
good Coffee. We have just raised a series A round of funding and will be
integrating with the NHS soon.

Kubernetes, Prometheus, Go, GraphQL, GCP, Node, Docker are all good knowledge
areas to have. But generalists are welcome and new Go coders are welcome too!

Please contact alex.barlow@echo.co.uk
[https://www.echo.co.uk/careers](https://www.echo.co.uk/careers)

------
late2part
CrowdStrike | Full-time Software + Systems Engineers and Others | Sunnyvale,
Kirkland, Seattle, Irvine, Minneapolis, DC, London, Bucharest, PUne | ONSITE,
REMOTE (U.S.)

CrowdStrike stops breaches. We're growing fast and doing cool stuff with cool
people. Check out our positions at
[https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/?p=search%3Fc%3DEngineer...](https://www.crowdstrike.com/careers/?p=search%3Fc%3DEngineering%26p%3D0).

My team is hiring for Network Engineers, Data Center Techs, Virtualization
Engineers, and Linux Systems Engineers/SREs.

Apply through web site or email me via the email in my profile.

------
antoniadiener
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto | ONSITE
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Back End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Android Engineer

[Sr|Mid-level] Build Engineer

------
pjan
Paidy | Platform Engineer & Data Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | VISA

We’re hiring Scala Engineers to scale, support and contribute to the continued
building of our financial services, including our core product – Paidy. Paidy
is Japan’s largest cardless online payment service, handling thousands of
transactions per day for famous local and international brands.

We use Scala of the functional kind to solve the unique challenges of
operating a complete payments stack, where we are the issuer, acquirer and
payment gateway. As a member of the Paidy engineering team you will be
thoughtful and deliberate about tackling bottlenecks, developing new features
and improving existing systems. You’ll have the opportunity to develop a deep
understanding of functional programming, distributed systems, data stream
processing and machine learning. You’ll also be positioned to teach or mentor
others.

We're an international team based in the heart of Tokyo, and will soon be one
of the biggest Scala teams in all of Japan. We sponsor & manage the visa
process.

Stack: Scala, typelevel libraries, some low-level akka, cassandra, elastic,
docker, ...

The job descriptions we're hiring for are the following:

\- Platform Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/466697084/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/466697084/)

\- Data Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/466817215/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/466817215/)

and we have multiple openings for each of them, with a focus that may vary
based on your experience and interests. For the current batch of hires, we
focus on people with relevant previous experience.

Usual interview process:

1) CV check and 30 minute video call about your past, passion & interest in
Paidy

2) Take home challenge, followed by a review interview

3) Final interview with one of the founders

Interested, or have more questions? pjan+hn@paidy.com

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
GlobalSignGreg
GlobalSign | Software Engineer, Project Manager, Customer Support |
Portsmouth, NH/Boston/Maidstone/London/Manila/Singapore | ONSITE (Some REMOTE)
| Full-Time

GlobalSign is a Certificate Authority and identity services company providing
cloud-based, highly scalable PKI solutions for enterprises needing to conduct
safe commerce, communications, content delivery and community interactions.

Multiple positions open globally, most on-site and some remote:
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth | Front-End, ML, Full-Stack Engineer | SF | ONSITE, FULL-TIME,
VISA

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research.

Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL, Kubernetes.

Learn more at team.picnichealth.com/jobs

~~~
lynnetye
A great inside look on the PicnicHealth team and what it's like to work here:
[https://www.keyvalues.io/picnichealth](https://www.keyvalues.io/picnichealth)

------
taylorcooney
Nudge Rewards | Biz Dev & Enterprise Account Exec | Toronto, ON, CAN | Full-
Time | Onsite |
[https://www.nudgerewards.com/about/](https://www.nudgerewards.com/about/)

Nudge Rewards is reinventing team performance for the non-desk workforce. We
deliver a mobile solution designed to engage, educate and reward front-line
managers and employees to improve team performance and increase profitability.
Hiring across the sales front for enterprise lead-gen and account management.

Awesome work environment in downtown Toronto, hit me up at
tcooney@nudgerewards.com if you have any questions.

------
tbriggs
AppliedTrust | Boulder, CO and Dallas, TX | ONSITE
Infrastructure/DevOps/Security

We are looking for passionate IT Engineers interested in expanding their
career and future-proofing their skill set. We have a great opportunity for
customer-focused IT professionals who will work with cutting edge technology
while solving interesting, ever-changing problems. Our staff wrote the
handbook on Linux administration, no joke. If you're interested please visit
our career page!

[https://www.appliedtrust.com/jobs/open-
positions](https://www.appliedtrust.com/jobs/open-positions)

------
thebiglebrewski
Getaway | Senior Front End Developer | $100-120K, roughly, plus equity
package, benefits package, 20 days of vacation | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME (at least 3 days a week in Brooklyn, contract-to-hire)

Building our new website with React front-end (Rails back-end), working on
internal-facing systems as well with similar frameworks. Building systems to
make people's time in nature even better, mostly invisibly. We encourage
employees to take Getaways themselves too. You can code in the woods :).

Full job description at
[https://getaway.house/jobs](https://getaway.house/jobs).

------
jgale
Sigma Computing | Software Engineer, Front-end | San Francisco | ONSITE

[https://sigmacomputing.com/careers](https://sigmacomputing.com/careers)

Sigma Computing is an early stage startup building a new interactive analytics
and visualization system. We are a small team of veteran programmers attacking
hard problems in human-computer interaction. Sigma is making databases and
data warehouses usable by non-programmers.

We're looking for strong computer science fundumentals, a track record of
building and maintaining complex JavaScript front-ends and a desire to be a
great teammate and have fun at work.

jobs@sigmacomputing.com

~~~
pb19
Very interested in the role! But the e-mail provided didn't seem to work for
me - is there another e-mail we should try?

~~~
jgale
Thanks for the interest. Emails seem to be flowing, but you can also contact
rwoollen@sigmacomputing.com directly.

------
diddeb
Dreams | Stockholm, Sweden | Full Time Engineer

We’re looking to expand our team of engineers! Come talk to us if you’re into
writing code and eager to learn more about working in a polyglot environment;
frontend and backend skillsets are welcome!

Remoting is possible, but we’re mainly interested in on-site people. (Because
we like “fika” in Sweden)

More details: [https://medium.com/@Dreams_app/general-engineering-
ad-2017-1...](https://medium.com/@Dreams_app/general-engineering-
ad-2017-10-6deda512097b)

[https://www.getdreams.com/](https://www.getdreams.com/)

No recruiters, thanks.

------
jmarbach
Codecademy | Product Marketing Manager / Director of Paid Acquisition /
Content Marketing Associate | New York, NY | Fulltime | ONSITE

Join the Marketing team at Codecademy. We're responsible for driving
enrollments in Codecademy's new paid courses, in addition to spreading broad
awareness of Codecademy's free course offerings across a variety of channels.

We're seeking outstanding creative minds who have experience in demand
generation activities at consumer-facing companies. Please reach out if you're
interested in helping us teach evermore people the skills they need to earn
jobs!

Contact: John Marbach, jmarbach@codecademy.com

------
EmmiOokla
Ookla (company behind speedtest)| Seattle, WA| Software Engineer|Full-time|
React/Angular experience

Ookla is a hard-working, fun-loving team of passionate individuals (about 65)
who have turned a clever idea into a unique product and thriving business.
Globally, millions of tests are performed every day across the Speedtest apps
on the web, desktop and mobile apps - even on embedded routers! We are taking
that speedtest data and building transparent enterprise software. Join our
team today!

[https://ookla.workable.com/j/6330709D47](https://ookla.workable.com/j/6330709D47)

------
ddispaltro
Goodcover | Frontend/Backend Dev (Scala)/Claims Manager | San Francisco, CA |
Full Time

Goodcover is starting a new insurance carrier. There are lots of systems to be
built in both the front and backend. We started this because we were tired of
how insurance profits from misfortune and waste. We've raised a small round
and are still a tiny team. So come join something where you can make an
impact.

We are a Scala shop that uses functional programming to make this all work. We
are also looking for hungry claims folks, so if you fit the bill, drop me an
email if you're interested dan at goodcover.com or jobs at goodcover.com.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have 7 million
students and well over 100k instructors on the platform, on track to process
over $100 million this year in course sales. Hiring across the stack, esp
backend/ruby engineers (experience working on ecommerce or sitebuilders is a
bonus), and a head of data. Best place I've ever worked, hit me up at
noahp@teachable.com if you have any questions.

------
brryant
Webflow | Backend Engineer | SF, CA | Remote OK, on-site preferred | Full-time

Webflow is looking for a backend engineer familiar with the tools we use for
our infrastructure, or willing to _tenaciously_ learn them to help us scale to
hundreds of millions of page views an hour.

Backend tech stack:

\- node.js

\- nginx / Lua / OpenResty

\- Terraform / Docker / Rancher

\- Mongodb / Redis

\- Buildkite / Aurora

We're located in SF, but we're also a remote friendly company. If you're
excited by internet scale problems, you can apply directly via
jobs@webflow.com, or check out our jobs site:
[https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs)

------
yuribro
GuardiCore | (Senior) Software Developer | Tel Aviv, Israel | ONSITE, Full
Time

We develop a unique security product for large data centers, which does best
of class breach detection, network visibility and micro segmentation.

Our product is written in Python where possible, C in both user mode and
kernel (Linux and Windows).

Come work with a growing team of bright developers, and solve hard problems on
a day to day basis.

If this interests you - contact me at yuri@guardicore.com or visit our careers
page
[https://www.guardicore.com/company/careers/](https://www.guardicore.com/company/careers/)

------
ncannon
Walt Disney Animation Studios | Software Engineers | Burbank, CA | ONSITE |
Full-time

Join the team designing the future of our filmmaking process for our animated
feature films. Although many of our roles require advanced knowledge of
computer graphics, that is not always the case. More roles will be opening up
in the coming weeks so please keep checking back or create a profile to
subscribe to new postings.

More information including how to apply at:
[https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-
positions](https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-positions)

------
scanr
London, UK | Investec
([https://www.investec.co.uk](https://www.investec.co.uk)) | Fintech | Junior
Full Stack Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Contract or Perm

Investec is a specialist bank and asset manager. Join us in creating amazing
tools that help our corporate customers manage their money.

We're using C# and .NET Core 2.0 on the backend and React, TypeScript and MobX
on the frontend.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, lots to learn and a wide variety of challenges, please
get in touch.

You can email me personally at jamie.mccrindle@investec.co.uk.

------
pillfill
Apothesource | Healthcare IT | South Carolina | Full time | REMOTE (limited to
US Citizens)

We're a small team of senior Healthcare IT engineers headquartered in
Charleston SC. We specialize in building and orchestrating REST microservices
for large healthcare providers. Primary qualification is experience building
REST services using a Java-based microservice framework (e.g. Spring Boot,
Dropwizard). We're also a shop heavily focused on containerization, so any
previous experience or desire to learn Docker and/or Kubernetes will be put to
good use.

If interested, please send your resume to jobs@apothesource.com.

------
mgbatchelor
NationBuilder | Engineering Manager | Los Angeles, Remote | Full Time

NationBuilder creates software for leaders of all spectrums - political
candidates, nonprofit organizations, anyone building a community of people to
make change happen in the world. To learn more about NationBuilder, read about
our mission
[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission).

You can find more information about the position
[http://nationbuilder.com/engineering_manager](http://nationbuilder.com/engineering_manager)

------
bradyvirta
Virta Health San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) H-1B transfers

Open roles: Fullstack Engineer iOS Engineer (React Native) Android Engineer
(React Native) Data Scientist Backend Engineer Salesforce Admin
[https://www.virtahealth.com/careers](https://www.virtahealth.com/careers)

Virta is an online specialty medical clinic that reverses type 2 diabetes
safely and sustainably, without the risks, costs, or side effects of
medications or surgery. Our mission is to reverse diabetes in 100M people by
2025.

Our stack consists of Python/Flask, React, React Native, and Postgres.

------
knielsen02
SwipeSense | Chicago, IL (On-site) | Software Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer & Lead Software Engineers | www.swipesense.com

SwipeSense builds and manages large-scale distributed IoT hardware networks
that produce massive amounts of real-time sensor data. We’re looking for
software engineers that have architected, worked in, or excited to experience
large scale, high volume, big data systems. We process billions of data points
and terabytes of data today and are scaling to petabyte-scale workloads very
soon.

Unlimited vacation, significant company contribution to healthcare,
professional development, equity, etc.

------
joincoderpact
CoderPact ( [https://coderpact.com](https://coderpact.com) ) | Remote | Part-
Time / Contract

Looking for:

    
    
       - Programming Mentors
    
       - Coding Curriculum Authors
    
       - Course Cohort Leaders
    

CoderPact is a new peer to peer mentoring community designed from the ground
up for software developers. It is intended to fill the many gaps that other
professional social networks / career oriented web services do not currently
meet for all programmers, regardless of location or background.

Interested? Email a short introduction to contact@coderpact.com to learn more.

------
firemanphil
Travelex | Backend Software Engineer (all levels) | London (Kings Cross) UK |
Full-time, ONSITE |

Successful candidates will be involved in designing, building, deploying and
supporting our foreign exchange platform to drive a multitude of new products.
We've been working on this for a couple of years and the first product to
launch was Travelex Wire
([https://wire.travelex.co.uk](https://wire.travelex.co.uk)) in early 2017 .
We use the following technologies heavily and it would great if you have
experience in them:

* Java

* REST

* Docker

* Microservices

* AWS

You can email me directly at philip.ince@travelex.com to apply or for a fuller
description.

------
cbsourcery
Coinbase | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, London | REMOTE, VISA |
coinbase.com

We are hiring engineers to help us create an open financial system for the
world. Specifically, we're hiring backend engineers to build Coinbase.com, to
move and secure millions of dollars in digital currency, and scale our
business 10x. Come work on digital currencies like Bitcoin, Ethereum, and
Litecoin every day!

* We're powered by Rails with a MongoDB backend. We're breaking down the monolith into microservices written in statically typed languages.

If you're interested, shoot me a message at marc.savino@coinbase.com

------
slvrspoon
Abine - The Online Privacy Company | Software Engineers | Part-Time | Boston,
MA or Virtual | [http://www.abine.com/](http://www.abine.com/) |

We're looking for fairly experienced mature developers who are interested in
building privacy-centric low-friction consumer apps.

We'd prefer people to start PART-TIME (OK as a side gig) however we try to
consider only those with significant and long-term interest in working at a
company like Abine.

Instead of talking, anyone is free to try our services for themselves, a great
way to determine interest and fit. Thx!

jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
inklab
Ink & Switch | iOS Developer | Miami | Contract | Remote

Ink & Switch is a research lab of industry veterans looking to explore how we
use computers and how we build apps. We are looking for an iOS developer to
help us build a from scratch prototype for an iPhone based identity and
authentication tool. This will be using crypto, image generation and
processing, and secure enclave. For more information and to apply go here:
[https://inkandswitch.workable.com/jobs/594206](https://inkandswitch.workable.com/jobs/594206)

------
ryanong
Plated | New York City, NY | Full-time | mostly ONSITE |
[https://www.plated.com/careers](https://www.plated.com/careers)

Plated is the meal kit for people who love food. We are writing software that
puts good food on customers tables and we're passionate about making that
software a delight to work with, super effective at solving business problems,
and easy to maintain in production!

Technology:

* Android Engineer

* Full Stack Developer

* Infor M3 Systems Administrator

* iOS Engineer

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Systems Administrator

Data & Analytics:

* Data Analyst

* Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

Product:

* Product Manager

More info at [https://www.plated.com/careers](https://www.plated.com/careers)

------
indycolt
Indianapolis Colts | Software Developer | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite

The Software Developer works directly with members of Football Operations to
support and develop rich, interactive applications. The position is
responsible for estimating, coding, testing, developing and maintaining a
centralized player evaluation/football management system. The Software
Developer helps implement and oversee agile project management efforts as well
as all source control and build requirements.

For more & to apply [https://goo.gl/xz9vZT](https://goo.gl/xz9vZT)

------
indycolt
Indianapolis Colts | Software Developer | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite

The Software Developer works directly with members of Football Operations to
support and develop rich, interactive applications. The position is
responsible for estimating, coding, testing, developing and maintaining a
centralized player evaluation/football management system. The Software
Developer helps implement and oversee agile project management efforts as well
as all source control and build requirements.

For more & to apply [https://goo.gl/xz9vZT](https://goo.gl/xz9vZT)

------
glorithm
DealTap | Full-Time Software Engineers, QA, UX Developers, Infrastructure
Engineers | Full Time | Toronto, Canada | ONSITE

DealTap is an all-in-one electronic signature platform specifically designed
for Ontario REALTORS®. Our comprehensive contract processing platform increase
agents and brokers’ efficiency. We are fast growing and are looking for
software engineers to join the team.

We are hiring for

\- Full Stack Software Engineers,

\- Front End Software Engineers,

\- Infrastructure Engineer,

\- UX Developer, and

\- QA Analyst.

[https://angel.co/dealtap/jobs](https://angel.co/dealtap/jobs)

These roles will be exclusively onsite in our Toronto office. Come check us
out!

------
lyonlim
PigeonLab (Pigeonhole Live) | Multiple Positions | Full Time ONSITE Singapore,
VISA | $65k - $100k SGD |
[https://pigeonholelive.com](https://pigeonholelive.com)

Pigeonhole Live makes meetings and events more interactive and engaging for
both participants and speakers. Customers use our live/crowdsourced Q&A, real-
time polls and digital agendas at their town halls, conferences, webinars,
conference calls and more.

We have several open positions:

\- Site Reliability Engineer (DevOps)

\- JavaScript Software Engineer

\- PHP Software Engineer

\- Product Designer

If you're interested, please indicate HN when emailing lyon (at) pigeonlab
(dot) com

------
iamjj
GoldRepublic | Developers | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Full-time | Onsite |
4-6k

GoldRepublic is a small Amsterdam based fintech/software company behind a
precious metal trading platform.

Foremost, we're trying to fill a place in our back-end team. If you match some
or all of these, we'd love to speak to you: * PHP * Go * PostgreSQL * REST API
Design * Doctrine

You'll be involved in the development of a huge control panel used for the
internal management of a trading platform.

Other positions: -- DevOps Engineer -- Frontend Developers If you're
interested, shoot an intro email to: j.verhoeve@goldrepublic.com

~~~
martinni
It would help to put the salary on a yearly basis.

~~~
techstrategist
Monthly gross is a typical way to communicate salary in The Netherlands.

~~~
praneshp
Yes, but I suspect most scripts that parse this page look for yearly salary;
the job post stands to lose out if someone tries a sort, etc.

~~~
iamjj
Thanks, wasn't aware of it. I'll take it into consideration next time.

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | VP of Engineering (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Senior Back-end Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | DevOps Engineer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Python Developer (Europe) | Remote

Hotjar | Full Stack Developer (Marketing - Europe + US) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

~~~
BigFatBuddha
I'm interested in Hotjar but I live in the US. Do I have to be from Europe to
take the remote jobs? I can be flexible with my hours and work during European
work hours.

------
boomkat
Boomkat | Freelance | Manchester, UK or REMOTE | Full Stack Developer

We are an established online music store
([https://boomkat.com](https://boomkat.com)) specialising in experimental
music. We’re currently in the process of building a new platform in order to
deliver the best possible experience for our customers.

Encompassing a download store and ecommerce functionality for our physical
sales, it’s a sizeable project. With over 100,000 customers and millions of
releases, we operate at a scale which represents some unique challenges and
opportunities. Our goal for the new platform development is to enhance our
customer experience; making full use of data we house to help customers
discover new music through an interface that’s beautiful and engaging. This
will lay the foundations for an exciting second phase where we plan to break
new ground in delivering novel and unexpected interactions with our music.

The new website is built in Ruby on Rails, and uses React.js and Redux heavily
on the front end. The process of ingesting, analysing and preparing content is
handled by a series of Node.js based micro-services.

We’re a small, fast moving team with a wide range of skills. We’re based in
Manchester, with a number of team members working remotely. We’re looking for
a skilled, detail oriented Javascript developer to join us.

Someone who would enjoy this role will have:

\- A thorough understanding of React and Redux, and working knowledge of Ruby
on Rails.

\- Good working knowledge of responsive design processes and techniques and
common tools such as Bootstrap 4

\- Experience delivering cross-platform applications for the web; particularly
in a mobile environment.

\- Plenty of experience writing well structured and tested code, in a
continuous delivery process.

\- An ability to work quickly, whilst still maintaining a robust and stable
codebase.

This is a freelance position with an optional retainer agreement.

How to Apply

If you’re interested please get in touch with us at bang@boomkat.com - please
include your CV, Github link, average day rate, etc.

thanks!

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer, Research Engineer | Remote |
Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs. Unlike most AI start-ups,
OnSpecta has the luxury to attack multiple verticals at once. We already have
pilots with unicorn-type customers within Autonomous Vehicle, Healthcare, and
Consumer Devices (drones etc.).

email: hiring@onspecta.com

------
jjohngranular
Granular | System Enginers, Software Engineers, SREs | Full Time | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

Granular’s mission is to transform the business of farming. We are building
out our Systems Engineering / Platform team to meet our scalability,
performance and future product needs.

Our tech stack is mainly: Python, Django, Pyramid, Angular, AWS, Postgres and
a bunch of other related technologies.

Granular was recently acquired by DowDuPont.

Looking for people well versed on the above (or willing to learn). Looking for
folks with 2-3 years of experience.

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: jimmyjohn [@]
granular.ag

~~~
jjohngranular
Please note: We cannot do H1B at this time.

------
shadowfiend
Fold | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE & REMOTE

Fold is a cryptocurrency payments company backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We're expanding into new currencies (Dash, Monero,
Zcash) and launching Keep ([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)), a
new project built on Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to public blockchain
operations.

Crypto and Go experience are great, but an adversarial mindset and willingness
to dive into new technology are the real requirements.

Interested in breaking into the space? Email work at foldapp.com!

------
timmahoney
Capital One | New York, NY | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Check out open roles here: [http://rolp.co/BDseb](http://rolp.co/BDseb) Or
contact me directly, timothy.mahoney@capitalone.com

Open Positions:

\- DevOps Engineers

\- Data Engineers

\-- Spark

\-- Python

\-- lots of others

\- Software Engineers

\-- Java

\-- Scala

\-- Python

\-- Go

\- Mobile Engineers

\-- iOS

Levels from Mid - Lead available

At Capital One, we’re building a leading information-based technology company.
Still founder-led by Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Richard Fairbank,
Capital One is on a mission to help our customers succeed by bringing
ingenuity, simplicity, and humanity to banking. We measure our efforts by the
success our customers enjoy and the advocacy they exhibit. We are succeeding
because they are succeeding.

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers, UX
Designers | Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)).

We run an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Our in person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below. We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in
between.

If you’d like to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject
line beginning with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
asiadminacct
ASI - Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Site Reliability Engineer

ASI is cloud software that transforms financial operations for enterprises by
centralizing and automating financial controls. ASI eliminates the constraints
of time, cost, and workforce and also ensures that an organization’s financial
results easily stand up under audit.

[http://atlantatechvillage.com/job/aggregate-singularity-
inc-...](http://atlantatechvillage.com/job/aggregate-singularity-inc-
atlanta-35-site-reliability-devops-engineer/)

------
osrec
Bx ([https://usebx.com](https://usebx.com)) | VanillaJS Developer | Remote or
London | £350 daily rate

Bx makes it easy to manage your business with our cutting edge PWA. Send
invoices, get paid, manage projects and simplify bookkeeping. Just visit our
site for a native-like experience on any platform.

We're looking for a high quality VanillaJS dev for our new front end module.
Must be familiar with service workers, indexedDB and front end caching
strategies.

If interested, you can find our email address in our website's footer!

Thanks :)

------
SngrZnvlt
Addepar is the financial operating system that brings common sense and data-
driven investing to our financial world. Addepar gives asset owners and
advisors a clearer financial picture at every level, all in one place. It
handles all types of assets denominated in any currency. With customized
reporting, financial advisors can visualize and communicate relevant
information to anyone who needs it. Secure, scalable, and fast, Addepar is
purpose-built to power the global financial system. Hundreds of single and
multi-family offices, wealth advisors, large financial institutions,
endowments, and foundations manage $750 billion of assets on the Addepar
platform. Addepar has offices in Silicon Valley, New York, Chicago, and Salt
Lake City.

Stack: Ember.js, Java, MySQL, MongoDB, Python

Hiring: \- Sr. Frontend Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite \-
Software Engineer - Full Stack | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite \-
Software Engineer - Data | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite \- Security
Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite \- New Grad Software Engineer
- ASEF | Mountain View, CA | Full-time, Onsite

Corporate homepage: [https://addepar.com/](https://addepar.com/)

Our Engineering blog: [https://medium.com/build-
addepar](https://medium.com/build-addepar)

Review of our product: [https://riabiz.com/a/2015/4/29/review-nevin-freeman-
pops-the...](https://riabiz.com/a/2015/4/29/review-nevin-freeman-pops-the-
addepar-hood-to-see-what-50-million-of-coding-can-do-for-ria-software)

Series D funding: [https://addepar.com/news/addepar-raises-140-million-build-
fi...](https://addepar.com/news/addepar-raises-140-million-build-first-
unified-platform-financial-world/)

12 Top Fintech Companies to Watch:
[https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/288334](https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/288334)

Reach out to me, Stephen.Hiller@addepar.com with any questions or if you're
interested in learning more.

------
aheilbut
Kallyope | Data Scientist, Data Science Research Associate | New York, NY |
Full-time, ONSITE, Interns |
[https://www.kallyope.com](https://www.kallyope.com)

Kallyope is a biotechnology company based in New York City, focused on the
identification of new therapeutic opportunities involving the gut and gut-
brain axis. We seek creative, highly motivated individuals who are interested
in working in a biotech environment that is scientifically stimulating, highly
collaborative, and laser-focused on translational biology.

We are currently looking to add 1-2 members to our computational team. We
analyze ever-expanding datasets in genomics, single-cell biology, and
neuroscience to enable rational identification of drug targets. Successful
candidates will have a background in computer science, mathematics,
engineering, physics, or biology, together with experience engineering
software. In addition, candidates must be able to work effectively in a
collaborative setting with scientists and engineers.

We're particularly interested in candidates with interest / experience in:

\- data visualization

\- (biological) graph analysis and graph databases

\- human genetics

Please see the links on our job page for more details on these roles:

* Data Scientist: [https://www.kallyope.com/careers/data-scientist/](https://www.kallyope.com/careers/data-scientist/)

* Data Science Research Associate: [https://www.kallyope.com/careers/data-science-ra/](https://www.kallyope.com/careers/data-science-ra/)

* Bioinformatician: [https://www.kallyope.com/careers/bioinformatician/](https://www.kallyope.com/careers/bioinformatician/)

* Data Visualization Engineer [https://www.kallyope.com/careers/data-visualization-engineer...](https://www.kallyope.com/careers/data-visualization-engineer/)

To apply, send us your resume and cover letter to careers@kallyope.com

~~~
camdenko
Very interested. What positions are interns being filled in for?

~~~
aheilbut
Potentially any of the roles mentioned above. We aren't looking to fill
specific positions for interns at the moment, but we've had them in the past
and are open to discussion.

Feel free to contact me directly (adrian at kallyope) if you have questions.

------
nv2156
AppDirect | Software Engineers | San Francisco | Full Time | Onsite

AppDirect is the leading cloud service marketplace company. We offer a cloud
service marketplace and management platform that enables companies to
distribute web-based services. The global network of AppDirect-powered
marketplaces allows businesses to find, buy, and manage the best applications
the cloud has to offer.

With our platform, service providers can launch a state-of-the-art online
application store within a matter of weeks, while developers can integrate
once and make their software available across multiple marketplaces worldwide.
Our products offer more advanced features and tools than any other competitive
solution, putting AppDirect at the forefront of the rapidly evolving market
for cloud services delivery.

As a member of the team, you will create, grow, and manage a distributed
network of marketplaces and applications. We love entrepreneurial spirit and
those who bring experience from established organizations. You are a highly
technical, hands-on developer with a passion for producing maintainable and
robust code. You will design and develop well-tested software, build mission
critical services, and APIs that scale with our increasingly elegant set of
features.

Our stack: Java, Spring, MySql, React, Backbone.js, AWS, Chef,
Docker+Kubernetes.

Roles

\- Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/cefc7ae6-fe2a-4153-a931-8051...](https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/cefc7ae6-fe2a-4153-a931-8051ec282377)

\- Staff Backend Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/529182cd-
ccac-4a5f-b362-5952...](https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/529182cd-
ccac-4a5f-b362-59525087b3d9)

\- Staff Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/0799401b-2a89-432c-a16d-37a6...](https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/0799401b-2a89-432c-a16d-37a65535770d)

\- DevOps Engineer: System Administrator:
[https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/1db6ec86-8b23-4f5e-bb76-447c...](https://jobs.lever.co/appdirect/1db6ec86-8b23-4f5e-bb76-447c0dc94b98)

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance-group.com/](https://www.simplesurance-group.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.de | [https://www.simplesurance-
group.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance-group.com/careers/)

------
transfix
Transfix | [http://transfix.io/](http://transfix.io/) | NYC | On-site | Full-
time

We're automating trucking logistics by increasing transparency between
shippers and carriers. We're up against an $800B industry that's driven by
manual processes and are dedicated to making the world a better place by
decreasing the number of empty trucks on roads.

We're looking for mid to senior back-end engineers (ruby on rails, java).

If you're interested, you can reach me at: jamesgallagher@transfix.io

------
dennyabraham
Kin.com | Ruby Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

We're a technology / big data insurance startup fixing the $100B home
insurance industry. We are looking for experienced Ruby Developers to join our
team.

We are looking for a ruby developer who is:

* A Fast learner.

* Comfortable in a Startup environment. Either having worked for a startup directly, or other comparable experience.

* Minimum of 5 years of experience as a professional developer.

* Experience with Rails.

* FinTech experience a plus but not required.

We offers competitive salaries including health insurance and stock options.
If you're interested contact us at dev-jobs@kin.com

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York, NY | Full-Time | On Site

At Temboo, we're building a software platform that connects embedded hardware
to the internet, enabling people to develop any type of physical computing
system. Temboo ships on hardware from Samsung, Texas Instruments, Arduino and
more, and our customers are using it to build everything from offshore shrimp
farming monitors to metal detection systems in industrial bakeries.

You can find our open positions here:

[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
leaflink
LeafLink.com | Python Engineers & Architects | New York, NY | Onsite, Full-
time

LeafLink is a SaaS platform that provides a marketplace for licensed marijuana
dispensaries to order from their cannabis vendors, as well as a suite of
software tools for those vendors to manage their orders and operations to help
grow their brands.

We are expanding our engineering efforts to support our core product as well
as new offerings as we enter 2018. We are accepting resumes for python
engineers, devops, solution architects

Please submit resume to jobs@leaflink.com

------
delliston
AvidXchange | Software Engineer II | Houston, TX | Onsite

AvidXchange is an award winning extremely fast growing SaaS company that is
revolutionizing the way companies pay their bills by offering a complete
solution for accounts payable and payment automation.

Follow the link to apply for our current Software Engineer II opening:
[https://www.avidxchange.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoH...](https://www.avidxchange.com/careers/job-
openings/?p=job%2FoHHB5fwO)

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| Full-Stack Software Engineer | Princeton, NJ, USA | Full-time Onsite |
[https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers)

contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the subject line!

Based in Princeton and NYC, we are a rapidly growing startup sending out
thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone around you --
especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if not
consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily Harvest
will deliver!

Our 29 flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight oats, chia parfaits, and
sundaes are co-created by our team of chefs and nutritionists and come packed
with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added sugar or preservatives. Each
cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do is take it out of the
freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or soak.

Daily Harvest seeks a full-stack software engineer, fluent in Python, to help
build the future of frozen food delivery. As a member of our software
engineering team, you’ll craft and ship the code that powers our entire
business -- from user-facing UI, to code that interfaces with our shipping
providers, to inventory and supply chain management at scale. You’ll be
working with a small team of friendly, easy-going engineers and report
directly to our CTO in Princeton, NJ.

Your qualifications - BS in computer science or equivalent - 3+ years of
experience in software development roles - Experience with Python-powered web-
apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google
Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with Git, Travis CI, PyTest, and
deployments to Google Cloud.

------
xmpir
Prescreen - [https://prescreen.io](https://prescreen.io) | Vienna (Austria) |
ONSITE | Full-time

We are building the future of e-recruiting and were recently acquired by XING.
Currently we are looking for Frontend Engineers, PHP Developers and
DevOps/Server experts. Product, marketing and sales positions are also vacant.
See all openings at
[https://prescreen.io/en/careers](https://prescreen.io/en/careers)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City, Arizona and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver
City)

[https://www.hioscar.com/news/announcing-oscars-first-
enginee...](https://www.hioscar.com/news/announcing-oscars-first-engineering-
outpost-los-angeles)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692396)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (LA):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=692806)

Jr. Site Reliability Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=13255)

IT Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=32248)

IT Analyst (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849206](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849206)

IT Analyst (AZ)
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849221](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=849221)

Sr. Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Sr. Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

------
Teamwork123
Cork, Belfast, Barcelona ONSITE - Senior Golang Developer #Go #Golang

[https://www.teamwork.com/jobs/seniorbackenddev](https://www.teamwork.com/jobs/seniorbackenddev)

Teamwork.com is an Irish, privately owned, developer-led web-based company
based in Cork, Ireland. Teamwork.com creates task management and team
collaboration software to support high-performance teams. The three products
relate to project-management, customer support, and real-time internal
communications.

------
austinlchang
Lawgix Inc. | Software Developer | Austin, TX | FULLTIME | ONSITE

Lawgix Inc. is a SaaS Enabled Marketplace revolutionizing the way the world
thinks about legal services.

We're looking to bring on a software developer to join our small engineering
team. You'll be engineer #4. Some of the technologies we're using: Ruby on
Rails, React, Postgres, ElasticSearch.

Please apply here:
[https://lawgix.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1](https://lawgix.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=1)

------
wglb
kCura | Sr. Software Engineer | Chicago | Full-time | Flexible REMOTE |
[https://goo.gl/HAag1e](https://goo.gl/HAag1e)
[https://goo.gl/zGpWxp](https://goo.gl/zGpWxp)

• Product: At Relativity, we make great software that helps users organize
data, discover the truth, and act on it.

• Why: To fulfill the vision we set for our product, Relativity: to simplify
and accelerate how the world conducts e-discovery by bringing the entire
process and community together in one open, flexible, connected platform.

• Stack: Java, Scala, JVM, Linux, REST, GIT, Akka, Jenkins, Bamboo

• Core Values: Be humble and stay hungry, Be an excellent communicator, Exceed
the expectations of your customers and your colleagues, Hold yourself and your
colleagues accountable, Enjoy and be great at your job, Embrace the talents of
your colleagues and our customers, Do more with less

==Team==

• Founder and owner: Andrew Sieja, CEO

• Advisor: ICONIQ Capital

==Interview==

Phone call [30 min] >> Code Challenge (2 hour, at home, fun coding exercise)
>> Interview in office to meet the team (4 ½ hours) >> Decision communicated
to you within 24 hours

==Contact==

mmcfarland@relativity.com Subject: HN SSWE Java, SSWE .NET

------
syed123
LetsLunch |PHP Developer|Full time, part time negotiable| Onsite|San
Francisco, CA

LetsLunch dot com is launching a new service that helps job seekers meet with
hiring managers at company cafeterias, tour the company experience the culture
and meet future coworkers. Its like lunch date with employers. We are looking
for a cofounder in the role of PHP Engineer with YII framework, AWS, Varnish,
Linkedin/Google API's and mysql. Any questions feel free to reach out to me at
Syed at LetsLunch dot com

------
jrbapna
Trove, Inc. | Full Stack Software Eng. | Atlanta, GA or REMOTE

Seeking Mid-to-Senior level Rails and React Developer. Must be able to work on
both front and back end of the stack. We build various micro-saas products,
and move very quickly. Small team, with the opportunity to build products from
the ground up, and watch as they grow to fruition.

Please contact me directly on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrbapna](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jrbapna)

------
rlmflores
Nubank | Software Engineer | Sao Paulo, Brasil | ONSITE,
[https://nubank.com.br](https://nubank.com.br)

Nubank is hiring backend and mobile engineers to help us with the development
of new features, scale our services and help us fight bureaucracy within
banking in Brazil.

What we do: Nubank is a credit card issuer and is now also providing savings
accounts. We started operating 3 years ago and we now have more than 2.5 M
customers and 13 M credit card requests. We're backed by Sequoia, Founders
Fund, QED, Kaszek, Tiger.

Why it's cool: we're a leading fintech company in Brazil and we've just
released a new product that will be available for every single Brazilian. Due
to that, we've hit a critical moment in our company which takes us to the
challenge of not just maintaining our structure, but also helping develop new
products and scale our platform. Our office is located in Pinheiros, one of
the coolest neighborhoods in Sao Paulo. We also value diversity and have more
than 22 nationalities working with us. We have more than 100 engineers and
invest a lot on maintaining a startup culture.

Tech we use: Clojure, Scala, Kafka, Datomic, AWS, Python, Spark, React,
Kotlin, Swift.

Salary, benefits and perks: visa sponsorship, relocation package, competitive
compensation package, health/life insurance, daily meal allowance, stock
options, forty hour week.

If this matches your interest, please apply on our careers page:
[https://nubank.workable.com/](https://nubank.workable.com/)

You can learn more about us:
[https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/10/24/technology/24reut...](https://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2017/10/24/technology/24reuters-
nubank-accounts.html), [https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/07/dst-leads-80m-round-
in-bra...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/07/dst-leads-80m-round-in-brazils-
nubank-to-take-on-the-big-boys-in-financial-services/),
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/nubank](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/nubank)

------
andythreads
Minneapolis, MN | Threads Software | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're hiring our 3rd onsite member of our product team here at Threads in
Minneapolis. This role is for someone not afraid to commit code on day one and
not afraid to voice their opinions and ideas. Being a self funded startup
means all team members get a chance to make impact right away.

Tech stack: RoR, Postgres, React, REST, rspec

[http://www.threadsculture.com](http://www.threadsculture.com)

E-mail andy@threadsculture.com if you're interested.

------
dogas
ConvertKit | Senior Full-stack Engineer | REMOTE

ConvertKit is looking for a Senior Full-stack engineer with significant
Javascript experience. Come join our amazing, rapidly growing company!

* We are a 100% remote company, scattered across 8 states and 4 countries. There is no central office.

* Bootstrapped, profitable, and growing very quickly (See for yourself! [https://convertkit.baremetrics.com](https://convertkit.baremetrics.com))

* We put a high emphasis on work / life balance, and we value and strive for 40 hour work weeks.

* We have a positive, vibrant, and genuine culture. (see [https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place](https://charlimarie.com/2017/02/06/finding-my-place))

 _About the role_

You'll be part of our awesome engineering team, helping to build our product.
We primarily use Rails, Mysql, Redis and Sidekiq to get the job done. We're
facing real (fun) scaling challenges because of our incredible growth. Ideally
you've been there, done that before. We're also looking for someone who cares
deeply about writing clean, maintainable, well-tested code, and generally
tends to leave code in a better state than when they encountered it.

 _About you_

You’re a perfect fit for this role if you’ve got experience developing
software, love pragmatic OO design for its long-term cost benefits, and
testing. Clean code is not just a phrase for you. Given our high rate of
growth, you'll need to have strong knowledge of scaling Rails applications up.

 _Benefits_

* 3 weeks paid vacation, 7 paid holidays, and 3 sick days / year. 4 weeks paid vacation after a year of employment.

* The team gathers twice a year in-person for fantastic team retreats ([https://youtu.be/1L0en33hfqI](https://youtu.be/1L0en33hfqI))

* Excellent Health benefits.

* 8 weeks paid maternity / 4 weeks paid paternity leave.

* $2500 equipment allowance given every 2 years.

* 4% matching 401k.

* Conference credit.

* $1,000 yearly vacation bonus.

* Profit sharing!

Apply here:
[https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/599592](https://convertkit.workable.com/jobs/599592)

------
cangoektas
blogfoster | Full-Stack JavaScript & DevOps | Berlin, Germany | Full-time,
ONSITE | [http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-
jobs/](http://www.blogfoster.com/en/about-jobs/)

We are always looking for great engineers from junior to senior level. Please
visit our engineering blog
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) and
team page
([http://engineering.blogfoster.com](http://engineering.blogfoster.com)) to
get more insights about the engineering team and technology. All job
descriptions are listed on Github as well:
[https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-
team](https://github.com/blogfoster/join-the-engineering-team) blogfoster is a
berlin-based tech company that allows social media influencers to analyze,
manage and monetize their market reach. We put bloggers and influencers in
touch with businesses to create data-driven content performance marketing
campaigns. Thousands of bloggers and over 350 advertisers are already using
our market-leading technology.

Read more on [http://blogfoster.com](http://blogfoster.com)

------
u0112358132134
Stylindex | Full Time | ONSITE | London, UK | £40k - £55k |
[https://stylindex.com](https://stylindex.com) | Front End Developer

Stylindex is a funded startup that's just graduated from Techstars London. We
are building a premium-talent discovery platform focused on the fashion
industry - however our plans stretch well beyond this. We've got great
connections, some awesome first clients and a heck of a lot to keep you busy!

We are keen to hire an experienced, curious, and enthusiastic team member to
build something beautiful and functional.

 __ _This may be your dream job if you:_ __

* Have a sense of what is / isn't good design and know how to go from one to the other

* Value beauty and delightful interactions in design.

* Have a strong background in front-end development environments (bonus points for full-stack exposure though you don't need to be a full stack engineer)

* Love to learn new technologies fast and to pivot as our team evolves our projects

* Are passionate about subtle interactions that lead to delightful, memorable experiences.

* Pride yourself in building reusable assets that can be used in the future

* Love to work with open source software

* Are self-led but highly aligned with your team; we develop fast, and align daily.

* Desire to be constantly learning new things and can make impactful decisions about new technology.

* Love to geek out and has opinions on things like npm vs bower

 __ _Hopefully you’re comfortable with these:_ __

\- Javascript (and have dabbled in any of Vue, Angular, React)

\- HTML5 and CSS.

\- Cloud computing platforms, e.g. AWS, Google Compute Engine.

\- Git for source control.

\- The right technologies for the problem at hand. We're flexible and open to
change.

Please note we cannot sponsor visas to work in the UK.

 __ _Apply_ __

If this is you, please reach out to me (Aaron) at hnjobs@stylindex.com with a
link to your portfolio and a little bit about you.

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Enterprise Sales Representative | Palo Alto, CA (University
Ave.) | Onsite | Full Time

We're looking for an Enterprise Sales Representative who can handle complex
sales.

You will:

* Handle and close dozens of high value inbound sales for our Machine Learning servers and workstations

* Work directly with world experts in Machine Learning

Required Experience:

* Prior successful sales experience a must

We're located in beautiful downtown Palo Alto.

Send work experience and resume to work@lambdal.com.

[https://lambdal.com](https://lambdal.com) for more info about our company.

------
kamyarg
Delivery Hero AG | Multiple Positions | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
[https://www.deliveryhero.com](https://www.deliveryhero.com)

Delivery Hero has a lot of positions open, you can reach the career page in
the link below.

We have a diverse set of languages(mostly depending on the team) including
Python, Go, React, Java, Kotlin, Objective-C, Swift, AWS, Google Cloud.

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3X8k8jwl](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3X8k8jwl)

------
legalcomgroup
Legalcom | Writers, SEO | Contract, full-time | Remote

Legalcom is building the next generation of legal services for customers. We
are fully remote and looking to grow our content team:

\- Writers. We're looking for writers to help us educate our customers. Legal
related experience (ie. paralegal) is a plus, but it's not a requirement.
We're not writing academic papers.

\- SEO. We're looking for a full-time SEO person to manage our websites and
help us grow our content and SEO rankings.

Email us at office@legalcom.group to apply.

------
sboak
Datadog | Engineering, Product, Product Design | NYC, Paris, Remote |
datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering

At Datadog, we’re on a mission to build the best monitoring platform in the
world. We operate at high scale—trillions of data points per day—and high
availability, providing always-on alerting, visualization, and tracing for our
customers' infrastructure and applications around the globe.

We're looking for front-end and back-end engineers, product designers, and
data scientists to join the team

------
ilevine
solo.io | Cambridge, MA or remote | Full Time |
[https://www.solo.io](https://www.solo.io)

solo is an exciting new startup ([https://trueventures.com/solo-future-of-
cloud/](https://trueventures.com/solo-future-of-cloud/),
[https://www.solo.io/single-post/2017/11/01/Solo’s-seed-
fundi...](https://www.solo.io/single-post/2017/11/01/Solo’s-seed-funding-
round-supporting-its-groundbreaking-vision-for-the-future-of-the-cloud)),
currently we are hiring:

* systems engineer ([https://www.solo.io/system-software-engineer](https://www.solo.io/system-software-engineer)) * UX Engineer ([https://www.solo.io/copy-of-system-software-engineer](https://www.solo.io/copy-of-system-software-engineer))

In this role you'll work with a wide rage of tech like: Serverless, Docker,
Kubernetes, Mesos, Linux, Unikernels, AWS and Google Cloud, Azure, ectd,
istio, Golang and more. We don't expect someone coming into the role to have
experience with everything, but would like someone that is excited to learn!

checkout our past projects: \- unik ([https://github.com/cf-
unik/unik](https://github.com/cf-unik/unik)) \- squash
([https://github.com/solo-io/squash](https://github.com/solo-io/squash))

------
mintbridge
rocket9.co.uk | Mobile App Developer | Newcastle UK | Onsite (potential
Remote)

Looking for a talented React Native developer (with iOS and Android
experience) that can push our mobile apps to the next level.

Rocket 9 is a Newcastle based marketing company that specialises in providing
managed services to eGaming operators on the Bede Gaming platform. We are a
thriving and growing company, increasing the Gross Gaming Revenue of the sites
we service from £0.5 Million in 2012 to over £30 Million in 2016.

From our site: "We are looking to recruit a talented and enthusiastic mobile
application developer to join our development team. The successful candidate
work in our development team and alongside our UX / UI design team, to design
and develop engaging user experiences for our mobile audience. You will
contribute to all aspects of our mobile strategy including design, UX/UI,
requirements gathering, new features, testing and performance enhancements.
This is a fantastic opportunity to join a rapidly expanding and creative team,
contributing to the success of a wide range of casino / bingo brands."

Questions or apply here: [http://rocket9.co.uk/careers/mobile-app-
developer/](http://rocket9.co.uk/careers/mobile-app-developer/)

------
aaronharsh
comScore | Senior Software Engineer | Portland, OR | Onsite | Full-time |
[http://www.comscore.com/](http://www.comscore.com/)

comScore tracks and analyzes consumer TV and digital media consumption,
demographics, and purchase behavior. Our clients include most major U.S. ad
agencies, media companies, TV networks, movie studios, and advertisers.

We're hiring a developer in our Advanced Applications group to help build a
customer facing analytics tool. This is a development intensive role where
you'll use your technical skills to implement solutions to challenging
problems that are not met by widely used technologies (ie, you'll be writing
more code and using fewer frameworks and platforms).

You'll work on a high performance distributed datastore and query engine,
running on Linux and written in C (with a little x86 assembly), Python, and
Lua. AWS and Ansible experience would also be helpful.

Learn more at
[http://www.comscore.com/Careers/Job_Opportunities?sfid=20100](http://www.comscore.com/Careers/Job_Opportunities?sfid=20100).
If you're interested, send an email to the address in my profile. I'm a
developer, not a recruiter, so feel free to ask technical questions.

------
julbaxter
Robotmaster | Montreal, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

Do you have an extreme passion for robotics and high technology? Are you
looking for a stimulating career path by investing your skillset to the
advancement of next generation robotic software technology? Would you like the
dynamic stimulus of a tech startup work environment with the stability of a
well-established company?

Hypertherm Robotic Software is the world leading developer of revolutionary
programming software enabling the emerging demands of robotics for the future.
We develop out-of-the-box software solutions in the CAD/CAM (Computer Aided
Design, Computer Aided Manufacturing) domain specifically catering to
industrial robotics. Our main product, Robotmaster, is an award winning and
industry trend setting approach to software technology for quick and easy
programming of industrial robots. We are a 100% employee owned company,
consistently winning awards for “best and most ethical company in the USA”
with a 49 year no layoff history. Competitive compensation, employee stock
ownership, profit sharing, and a corresponding opportunity for individual and
professional development are guaranteed in our dynamically growing, employee
owned company.

Hypertherm Robotic Software is seeking a highly skilled and motivated software
developer. You will be joining a dynamic multi-disciplinary team of robotic
and software engineers/scientists in a peer-led agile development environment.
Together, we will expand our capacity to develop ground breaking applications,
using out-of-the-box thinking, and ultimately making an extreme impact to the
global robotic community.

What will you do? • Join a dynamic team of robotics researchers, developers
and applications engineers • Develop CAD/CAM and simulation based applications
for robotics • Bridge our software with various CAD/CAM packages using
relevant SDK (Software Development Kit) • Design and develop contemporary user
interfaces using C# comprised of WPF controls • Contribute in the development,
extension and maintenance of the infrastructure to support continuous delivery

What do you need? • B.S. in Software Engineering or related degree • Knowledge
of C# or Java/C++, .NET, and object oriented programming • Knowledge or
interest in robotics, CAD/CAM software, OpenGL and applied math would be a
strong asset

julien@robotmaster.com

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer,
Community Manager, Sales Engineer| $80k - $130k | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about](https://gitcoin.co/about)

Gitcoin pushes open source forward. Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-based
smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund, incentivize, and
manage work in Open Source Software.

------
thsowers
Gem Plumbing & Heating | Software Developer | Lincoln, RI | Fulltime | ONSITE

Gem Plumbing & Heating is a growing company that has been recognized for
setting the standard for excellence in on-time, high quality, and friendly
customer service. We are as committed to our team members as we are to our
customers, offering competitive pay. We are currently looking for a Software
Developer in the Rhode Island area.

As a part of Gem’s software development team, you’ll help with projects
involving the development and maintenance of Gem’s proprietary field services
iOS application, in service for over 150 field techs today. You may also be
involved with related back-office features, in use for Gem’s call center,
customer service and dispatch functions, and with quality engineering and
testing.

What you’ll get from being a part of Gem’s software development team:

\- A chance to put your skills in practice, and work with in-demand languages
such as node.js and swift.

\- Gain experience developing real-world solutions for a growing and
profitable business

\- Have fun coding in an agile and collaborative way, with a talented team

\- Enjoy a professional workplace culture that puts people first.

This is a unique opportunity that combines the excitement of working with a
small team who are doing cool things with the equally valuable business
experiences from working for a large local business that is growing and
thriving.

Qualifications: \- Expert with Node, HTML/CSS/JS, noSQL databases, VCS (we use
git)

\- Experience with Linux, Swift, Rust, Meteor is a plus

\- Experience with creating applications that utilize API’s

\- Front and back end web development experience is a plus

\- Ensure the technical feasibility of UI/UX designs

\- Strong communications skills

\- Collaborative, hard-working, and diligent

Apply at
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=gempayroll&jobId=197277&lang=en_US&source=CC3)

or contact me at: tsowers __at__ gemplumbing.com (mention HN)

------
pabosheki
R121 | Full Stack Developer | San Diego, CA | On-site | 3-month contract

We are building a learning platform from scratch and need a Full Stack
Developer with experience in Java and NoSQL. Local to San Diego only. Work
examples will be required.

If you are based in San Diego, CA and are interested, please apply at
[http://r121.com/job/java-full-stack-developer/](http://r121.com/job/java-
full-stack-developer/)

------
bsingh4
iConstituent | Front End Engineer, Designer | Washington, DC | ONSITE,
[http://iconstituent.com](http://iconstituent.com)

iConstituent has been a leading provider of software solutions for elected
officials for over a decade. We have a loyal client base and are debt free.
However, we are a team of highly motivated engineers and entrepreneurs -
complacency is not an option. We refuse to sit idly by and contribute to the
lack of innovation in the market we serve. We are setting out to revolutionize
our product line. To start we are making the largest internal investment in
technology the company has made in our history. We want to redefine how our
customers use constituent engagement tools. Be a part of the ground level of
building a fresh approach to software that connects millions of constituents
with their elected officials.

Our stack: Angular 5, Typescript, C#, .NET Core 2, SQL Server

Interview process is a phone screen, onsite interview, and a take-home coding
exercise. Competitive pay, full benefits, and an exciting entrepreneurial
environment to work from in Navy Yard. Bonus: the ability to give your friends
and family tours of the U.S. Capitol Building!

Interested? Email engineering@iconstituent.com

------
manicminer
Room Key | Clojure Developer | Charlottesville, VA | Full time | ONSITE

Room Key is a hotel search engine jointly owned by six of the world’s largest
hotel companies.

We are looking to add talent and experience to an already great team. Our
stack includes Clojure, Datomic, JS/Preact/Redux.

We’re based in beautiful Charlottesville, Virginia. We’ll help to relocate
you.

Check us out
[https://www.roomkey.com/careers](https://www.roomkey.com/careers)

------
standyro
LA Times | Sr. Data Scientist + Senior AWS Infrastructure Engineer | Los
Angeles, California | ONSITE with flexible schedules

We are looking for multiple roles including a Data Scientist and Sr. AWS
Infrastructure Engineer to join the data science and engineering team at LA
Times Media Group, part of tronc. in our Los Angeles office. We build data
solutions to serve the broad set of digital properties owned by tronc
including brands like the LA Times, Chicago Tribune, New York Daily News,
Baltimore Sun, and 6 other major daily newspapers as well as sites like The
Daily Meal.

AWS DevOps Engineer: [https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/47407/senior-aws-
infras...](https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/47407/senior-aws-
infrastructure-engineer/job)

Data Scientist: [https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/46229/sr.-data-
scientis...](https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/46229/sr.-data-
scientist/job)

Responsibilities * Personalization and audience modeling * Content
classification and understanding * Subscriber acquisition and retention * Data
driven solutions for digital advertising

Qualifications * 2+ years developing machine learning models in industry *
Proven ability to develop machine learning models that solve business problems
* Strong understanding of modern machine learning techniques including
regression,classification, clustering, and their use with text data * Expert
in at least one of the following: NLP / Computational * Linguistics,
Recommender Systems, Deep Learning, Online Learning * Strong programming
skills (Python / Java / Scala preferred) * Advanced degree in a quantitative
field

Our interview process * Short 15 minute technical test * Phone call with our
VP of Data * 30 minute phone screen with an engineer/data scientist * Onsite
in person interview

We also have other positions available (UX, Product Management, Account
Executives):

[https://careers-tronc.icims.com/jobs/intro](https://careers-
tronc.icims.com/jobs/intro)

If you have any questions about our team, please reach out directly to me. I'm
a data engineer on our Data Science team. sdyro ( @ ) tronc.com

------
whitperson
Sailthru | Senior Backend Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru | Mobile Solutions Engineer | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Client Support Engineer | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Client Support Engineer | Los Angeles |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Sailthru helps the world's most innovative retailers and digital publishers
build deeper and longer lasting relationships with their customers. Sailthru-
powered email, web, and mobile experiences drive higher revenue, improve
customer lifetime value and eliminate churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap.

Sailthru Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

We are also hiring for non-Engineering roles:

Senior Technical Recruiter | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Enterprise Sales Director | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Solutions Consultant | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | Los Angeles |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Manager | San Francisco |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Customer Success Associate | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

Digital Marketing Strategist | New York |
[http://grnh.se/x4sbtp](http://grnh.se/x4sbtp)

------
firelinks
Skrumble Technologies Inc | Full Stack Developer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE |
Immediate

Interested in building large scale unified communication software?

Big picture, we are a cloud software company. But most days, we write code at
our desks, talk a lot about crazy new ideas, and drink a bunch of coffee.

We Offer:

\- Open, creative space

\- Unlimited quantity of naturally flavoured water

\- Wide variety of coffee. AKA dark or light roast

\- Monday bagels and schmear

\- Couch gaming pit. Pew pew!

\- Yorkville (Toronto) location. Fancy, right?

\- Friday hangs with the crew (Ft. Tequila)

\- Up close and personal with the TTC

\- Really great health package

Interested?

Email sam@skrumble.com

------
vinniejames
Asana is hiring! Checkout available engineering positions in SF, NY, and
Dublin. [https://asana.com/jobs/](https://asana.com/jobs/)

Rated one of the top places to work by Greenhouse, and Fortune
[http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-
workplaces/)

Email if you’re interested vincentdepalma@asana.com

------
gaetanrickter
Cryptocurrency intelligence software @ Crytpo Discover

We are a crypto data gathering and intelligence company. Our services are used
by hedge funds and other organizations to achieve greater signal to noise
ratios.

We are looking for the following:

\- Interns - a desire and true enthusiasm to learn about how current machine
learning technologies can be enhanced using the blockchain.

\- Staff Engineers: Python, Linux

[http://vectorspace.ai](http://vectorspace.ai)

gaetanconsulting@gmail.com

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Groovy / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers (Chicago)

* iOS and Android Engineer (Chicago)

* Senior Systems Engineer (Chicago)

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
icelancer
_Driveline Baseball | Quantitative Analyst | Seattle, WA, USA | ONSITE | FULL-
TIME_

Home Site:
[https://www.drivelinebaseball.com](https://www.drivelinebaseball.com)

Driveline Baseball is looking for a highly-skilled quantitative analyst to
join our growing Research and Development team in Seattle. Driveline Baseball
secures contracts with multiple MLB teams year-round, providing external
amateur draft reports, player development assistance, and on-site
implementation of our physical products we manufacture and develop in-house.
Driveline Baseball also trains hundreds of elite collegiate and professional
hitters and pitchers in their three warehouse complexes in Kent, Wash. (20
minutes south of downtown Seattle).

The ideal candidate will have interest in both sports science and
sabermetrics, with a desire to broaden their horizons into other fields we are
pursuing, such as logistics, manufacturing, and rapid prototyping. Candidates
will not be judged based on their formal education background, or lack
thereof; the best candidates to come through Driveline Baseball have a varied
and colorful history with a portfolio of failed, half-completed, and blocked
sports projects of all types. Self-starters, initiative-takers, and those with
a healthy skepticism of authority fit in well in the R&D department of
Driveline Baseball.

Unlike MLB organizations, at Driveline Baseball the members of the R&D team
work directly and regularly with minor and major league players. You will be
communicating directly with big leaguers who will depend on your statistical
and quantitative reports to improve their training methods and their pitch
selection. You will also deal directly with front office executives and will
be expected to take a managerial role in directing quantitative interns and
organizing third-party vendors within months of joining our team.

This isn’t your average quantitative analyst position where you’d be siloed in
the front office and seen but not heard – you’ll be on the lines of battle and
you’ll be crushing R code at a standing desk.

More information at our Fangraphs job listing link:

[https://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/instagraphs/job-posting-
driv...](https://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/instagraphs/job-posting-driveline-
baseball-quantitative-analyst/)

------
mrmondo
Infoxchange | Development Team Lead | Melbourne Australia | ONSITE | Full Time

\--

Infoxchange is a not-for-profit social enterprise that has delivered
technology for social justice for over 25 years. With over 100 staff across
Australia and New Zealand we tackle we tackle the biggest social challenges
through the smart and creative use of technology.

We work with community, government and corporate partners to solve family
violence, homelessness, mental health and issues facing ageing, disabled and
Indigenous communities.

\--

This role is responsible for process and people management of that team, as
well as performing development activities on those products / codebases.

Delivering functionality enhancements, technical maintenance, and resolving
defects on Infoxchange's Directory, Referral, Open Data, and Website products
/ infrastructure.

\- Primary language used across modern products is Python.

\- Open source tooling pretty much across the broad and very much promote
public contributions and engagement.

\- Highly automated environment with strong CI/CD capabilities.

\- Lots of interesting tech across our applications and hosting (ElasticSearch
/ ELK Stack, GitLab, Puppet, Docker, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL and the list goes
on...)

\- We give and actively participate in lots of talks / meetups.

\- Absolutely minimal bureaucracy and I'd say that everyone in the
organisation truly cares about what we deliver and our impact.

\- Ops team (my team!) works very closely with developers and there's a very
social atmosphere.

\--

Infoxchange | Senior Ops/Systems Engineer | Melbourne Australia | ONSITE |
Full Time

We'll also shortly be seeking an experienced Ops Engineer to join the team I
lead, so if you know of us via the work we do or the technologies we're
involve or contribute to it's probably worth getting in contact if you're more
in the ops / devops (with Systems / Ops focus) space.

\--

Contact us here:
[https://www.infoxchange.org/au/contact](https://www.infoxchange.org/au/contact)
or email recruitment (at) infoxchange.org

------
aderaynal
FantasyPros [https://www.fantasypros.com/](https://www.fantasypros.com/) |
Data Scientist | Product Manager | Web Developer | Front-End Developer |
Android Developer | Video Producer/Editor| REMOTE

Apply at:
[https://www.fantasypros.com/about/careers/](https://www.fantasypros.com/about/careers/)

------
Expez
Ardoq | DevOps Engineer | Oslo, Norway | Onsite

Ardoq is a SaaS platform that brings state-of-the-art business intelligence
and visualization capabilities to the governance, risk and compliance market.

Our company is growing rapidly, and we’re looking for a candidate to help
scale our operations team.

More at [https://ardoq.com/jobs/devops-
engineer/](https://ardoq.com/jobs/devops-engineer/)

------
koenbok
Framer [http://framer.com](http://framer.com)

Engineer | Amsterdam, full time, onsite.

Framer is building a new kind of design tool to go from ideation to
production. We are looking for multiple talented engineers to join our team.

Our stack is Electron / TypeScript with specialized problems in graphics,
editors, direct manipulation, compilers, animation and more.

Email me directly at koen at framer dot com for more info.

------
BakaKuna
Spindle Devhouse | DevOps Engineer | Groningen, The Netherlands| ONSITE |
[https://www.wearespindle.com/join-us](https://www.wearespindle.com/join-us)

Spindle Devhouse | Software Developer | Groningen, The Netherlands| ONSITE |
[https://www.wearespindle.com/join-us](https://www.wearespindle.com/join-us)

------
tolmasky
RunKit (now a part of Stripe) | [https://runkit.com](https://runkit.com) |
Full Time | San Francisco

We're working on some incredibly interesting engineering problems spanning
from Docker to JavaScript parsing to make developer's lives easier.

Let us know if you want to join!
[https://runkit.com/jobs](https://runkit.com/jobs)

------
taigeair
Shipt | Product, Data Science, & Engineering | SF | Full time |
[https://www.shipt.com](https://www.shipt.com)

Shipt is an on-demand grocery delivery company. I've been there for 10 months.
Great company culture and growth.

Let me know if you have any questions. All roles here:
[http://grnh.se/h7w21b1](http://grnh.se/h7w21b1)

------
codingninja
Retro Analytics ([https://retroanalytics.io](https://retroanalytics.io)) |
REMOTE | Full Stack

We are looking for a full stack engineer to join the team. Working on our FE
app (React, Relay, MobX) and backend (various tech).

We use Tensorflow for our production models and a range of frameworks for
model development.

Some keywords: Docker, React, GraphQL, AWS, Tensorflow

Contact me directly - david at retroanalytics.io

------
Banduin
HiringThing | www.hiringthing.com | REMOTE

We're a fast growing Applicant Tracking System looking for a senior engineer
to help build out the next version of our API. Our tech stack is Rails and
React.

[https://careers.hiringthing.com/job/54917/senior-software-
en...](https://careers.hiringthing.com/job/54917/senior-software-engineer-
remote?s=hn)

------
middleca
Particle.io is hiring! We're a fast growing, close knit team building awesome
things. Tons of opportunity to work on open source projects, learn new
technologies, work with hardware and software, etc. Check us out!

[https://www.particle.io/jobs](https://www.particle.io/jobs)

We have tons of remote positions, as well as positions in San Francisco, and
Minneapolis.

~~~
tga
The jobs page only mentions three Platform positions, and none of them is
remote. Are there more jobs listed anywhere?

------
AChamarthy
Lab 91 | Electrical Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, Materials Science |
Austin, TX

Newly formed company focused on semiconductor applications of nanomaterials.
Currently trying to raise a seed round of capital, but just wanted to post on
here to gauge initial response. If you have a EE/ME or Materials background
and are interested in learning more, feel free to reach out to me at
anand@lab91.co

------
3dhubsamsterdam
3D Hubs|Amsterdam, Netherlands| Onsite|Full-time| DevOps Engineer, Full-stack
Developer, PHP/Drupal Engineer, Front-end Lead, Data Engineer|

Do you want to help build THE 3D printing solution that engineers and
designers around the world will love to use? With a network of 3D printers in
over 160 countries, 3D Hubs provides over 1 billion people with access to a 3D
printer within 10 miles of their location. Why join now? We have just crossed
the magical number of 1 million parts printed since the inception of our
platform, with close to 100,000 parts being printed every month you could help
us scale our teams to achieve the next growth stage.
([https://www.3dhubs.com/](https://www.3dhubs.com/))

We have a straight forward, standard recruiting process, with remote and on-
site interviews at our offices in Amsterdam.

Apply here: DevOps Engineer: [http://3dhu.bs/qbHA2M](http://3dhu.bs/qbHA2M)
Full-Stack Developer: [http://3dhu.bs/nTyejf](http://3dhu.bs/nTyejf)
PHP/Drupal Engineer: [http://3dhu.bs/YKKCkC](http://3dhu.bs/YKKCkC) Front-End
Lead: [http://3dhu.bs/wc1WOU](http://3dhu.bs/wc1WOU) Data Engineer:
[http://3dhu.bs/BJVfwh](http://3dhu.bs/BJVfwh)

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the co-founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to
use the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all
around the world. Over 75% of the neighborhoods in the US are using our
platform to communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've
just started expanding internationally as well in the Netherlands, UK, and
Germany. Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock
Partners, Google Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over
$210M in venture capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and React JS (Web).

Our office is in San Francisco (mid-Market) close to Civic Center BART. If
you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 200
people total, with ~70 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

------
hssuser
Hearsay Systems | Data Science, Engineering | San Francisco, Seattle |
[https://hearsaysystems.com/](https://hearsaysystems.com/) | Full Time |
ONSITE

We have been in the news recently because of our acquisition of Mast Mobile
([https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/23/hearsay-acquires-mast-
mobi...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/10/23/hearsay-acquires-mast-mobiles-tech-
for-adding-work-numbers-and-crm-integration-on-your-smartphone/)). We are
Sequoia and NEA funded, headquartered out of San Francisco (China Basin, right
off of the Caltrain station at 4th and King). Our vision for financial
services makes it more human, personal and effective. The Mast acquisition
helps us get further on that journey through text messages and voice calls. If
you are interested come look at our careers page
([https://hearsaysystems.com/company/careers/](https://hearsaysystems.com/company/careers/))
or drop me a line (email in my profile)

Check out our careers page for a detailed list of positions we are hiring for
([https://hearsaysystems.com/company/careers/](https://hearsaysystems.com/company/careers/))

Responsibilities span products on Social, Platform and our newest Messages
product.

------
pjacobson
PumpUp | React-Native Developer| Toronto, Canada | FULL-TIME REMOTE, CONTRACT

PumpUp is a positive community for health & fitness. Our mission is to empower
people across the world to become the best versions of themselves! We’re
venture-backed with 5 million members (and growing)!

Tech Stack: React Native, Redux

If you're interested in joining our talented team and impacting people
globally, email us at careers@pumpup.com

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for: • Senior Front-End Developer -
[http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-
front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-
end-devops-developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer/en)

• Lead Data Scientist - [http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-
scientist/en](http://jobs.poki.com/lead-data-scientist/en)

• Senior Interaction designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-interaction-designer/en)

• Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

• Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Engineering & Culture: [http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com)

Website: [http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | [https://careers.fool.com/](https://careers.fool.com/) |
Full-Stack PHP Developer | Alexandria, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

As part of a company with a mission to help the world invest better, our small
team is accomplishing big goals across the globe in an entrepreneurial
environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative developer with
full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out our global
financial advice platform to scale well into the future. You’ll be innovating
around new features and helping us figure out what to work on next, as well as
being involved with day-to-day maintenance and upgrades to our current stack.
We are continuously challenged to deliver higher quality code and more
efficient solutions for quality member experiences. It’s exciting, rewarding,
and challenging work.

In return, we’ll give you unlimited vacation (seriously, unlimited), a
standing or sitting desk, a jester cap, an open and fun office environment
chock full of brilliant colleagues, along with the autonomy to thrive and
define your own career path. (We’ll competitively pay you too!)

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

Please apply here:
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9](https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoYXp5fw9)

------
phantomlord
DocTalk (YC W17) | Android Engineers, iOS Engineers, Full stack Engineers |
Hyderabad, IN | Onsite | Full-time

At DocTalk, we’re working hard to revolutionize patient care while improving
doctors’ lives. We’re improving medical outcomes and changing how people take
care of their health in India. Our product works across platforms and we’re
looking for engineers with deep understanding and experience with all parts of
the stack to join our team.

Shipping valuable features requires close coordination between devops,
database, API, frontend, and mobile workstreams; DocTalk engineers commonly
pair and rotate focus between these responsibilities. We consistently work
with new technologies, and thus value professionals who are open to learning
new things, regardless of pre-existing comfort zones. DocTalk software
engineers might solve any of the following problems:

    
    
        •    Build backend microservices
    
        •    Integrate 3rd party services and data pipelines to drive underwriting decisions
    
        •    Build and maintain a codebase downloaded more than 10000 times
    
        •    Triage bugs and exceptions reported in production
    
        •    Create intelligent monitors for key customer experiences and risk-relevant events
    
        •    Automate daily accounting and financial statements for the company
    
        •    Measure and optimize API performance
    
        •    Conduct system load / stress tests
    

Email vishesh@getdoctalk.com with your LinkedIn/Github/Resume and please
mention you saw the post on HN.

------
fjahr
Service Partner ONE | Junior Frontend Engineer, VP Product Management |
BERLIN, Germany | Full-time | ONSITE

Service Partner ONE is the technology partner for modern office management in
Europe. Our platform supports customers across all industries in all processes
outside of their core business, pursuing the digital revolution of office
management. By connecting customers with the right service providers and
streamlining their interactions we improve the working situation in every
office we operate in. Someone called us the WeWork without walls.

We are a very open minded team of experienced professionals who are still
eager to learn something new every day. We use a diverse stack but mainly
Java/Spring in the Backend and React/Redux in the Frontend. We are always open
to new technologies and methodologies as long as you are willing to teach your
teammates how to use them.

We are currently looking for: * Junior Frontend Engineer -
[https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/junior-frontend-
devel...](https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/junior-frontend-developer-
react-redux-berlin-34682) * VP Product Management -
[https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/vp-product-
management...](https://www.servicepartner.one/de/jobs/vp-product-management-
berlin-12641)

Please apply through the website :)

------
tiffsail
science.ai | JavaScript engineer | New York, NY | Onsite, Full-time

Journals are the medium through which scientific discoveries are shared - from
cancer research to aerospace engineering. science.ai allows new, innovative
journals to go to market faster and works with the world's largest publishers
to redefine their digital journal infrastructure.

We are looking for a full stack or front end JavaScript engineer with proven
experience who understands the importance of maintainable code and
comprehensive tests and who values simple, composable services. We have a
pragmatic approach to architectural and technology choices, and hope you will
too.

Our core infrastructure relies on react, react-router, redux / reselect and
PouchDB on the frontend and Node.js, CouchDB and a sprinkling of ZeroMQ on the
backend.

You'll be a critical member of our team, and your code will have significant
impact on the science.ai platform. If you think you might be a good fit,
please send an email along with evidence of your work (GitHub profile...) to
apply@science.ai.

------
carlodelmundo
XNOR.AI (early stage startup) | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | C++ Engineer, Machine
Learning Engineer, Computer Vision Engineer | VISA |
[https://xnor.ai/](https://xnor.ai/)

XNOR.AI is a group of experienced innovators working to make AI dramatically
more efficient and put it into every device. We are a team of experts in deep
learning, machine vision, and software engineering.

We're located in Seattle, WA by Gas Works Park (10 minutes away from the
University of Washington). We're a small team seeking to double our size. We
spun-off as a separate entity from the Allen Institute for Artificial
Intelligence in February 2017 raising a 2.6M seed.

We're hiring for three engineering positions: C++, Machine Learning, and
Computer Vision at all levels (e.g., junior, senior, principal). In general,
our C++ engineers work on the systems & architecture side, and our ML/Vision
engineers develop new techniques and algorithms. Both teams work directly with
our customers to develop end-to-end solutions from data acquisition,
scrubbing, training, and deployment. Our C++ engineers work closely with our
ML/Vision engineers to build a bespoke deep learning platform uniquely suited
for edge devices.

We work on a gamut of platforms from x86 server platforms, GPUs, FPGAs, all
the way to ARM-based platforms like the Raspberry Pi.

Send an e-mail to carlo@xnor.ai with a resume and a quick paragraph.

------
lunder
TBD | Security Analyst | USA | REMOTE, ONSITE

We are looking for experienced security professionals ready for a change of
pace. Hiring for positions in Salt Lake City; New York City; Bowie, MD and
remote positions.

We expect all applicants to be closely familiar with the Linux kernel. We are
a government contractor and all applicants must pass a thorough background
check.

Thanks for reading! Please E-mail lunder@firemail.cc.

------
renegadesensei
Yakukon | Full-stack Developer / Mobile Developer / Frontend Developer / Web
Designer / Social Media and Marketing Lead | ONSITE Tokyo, Japan or REMOTE

Yakukon is a marriage matchmaking site that specializes in relationship
contracts. We are a very early stage startup that just launched back in June.
We recently received funding from the Japanese government and are looking to
convert our very basic site into a more polished service with mobile apps as
well. We are also looking for marketing and business people as the sole
founder is more on the technical side.

We're based in Tokyo but happy to consider remote people. All jobs start as
contracts as we are very early stage and can't offer much in the way of
benefits.

Email here if interested or you have questions: therenegadeoffunk (@)
gmail.com

* Main Site: [https://yakukon.com](https://yakukon.com) * Jobs Page: [https://yakukon.com/en/careers-investors/](https://yakukon.com/en/careers-investors/) * Blog: [https://medium.com/@keiyakukekkon](https://medium.com/@keiyakukekkon) * Essay on Marriage: [https://psiloveyou.xyz/the-importance-of-marriage-66abf1a572...](https://psiloveyou.xyz/the-importance-of-marriage-66abf1a57218)

------
googletron
We are building a new operating system for the human body. The Gyroscope app
is currently featured in the Health & Fitness section of the app store and has
a few thousand paying members, with many gigs of new health data coming in
every day. We are working on using that data to help people live healthier
lives, lose weight and be more productive.

We are looking for senior backend engineer 5-7 years experience to help us
scale the system powering tons of users health data and gathering it all in
one place for analysis. We have been featured on the Apple and Google Play
Store and the best is yet to come!

Our current stack includes Postgresql, Cassandra, Golang, and Kafka
familiarity with these tools would be a huge plus and we would love to hear
from you.

We are a small (3 full time & some contractors) distributed team, currently in
SF, New York, and Canada. We are looking for motivated hard working team
members with a great sense of teamwork.

More about why we're hiring: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-
cash-anand-shar...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/05/fresh-with-cash-anand-
sharmas-gyroscope-is-building-the-backend-to-the-journey-of-you/)

As originally seen on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

Contact: mahdi@gyrosco.pe

------
anbu5
Remind | Android Engineer, Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Demand Generation
Manager, Implementation Manager, Solutions Architect | San Francisco or remote
(some positions) |
[https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers)

Remind helps teachers reach students and parents where they are: their phones.
We're one of the fastest-growing companies in education technology, but we
have our sights set on something bigger. Our mission is to give every student
an opportunity to succeed, and we're heading into this school year with 23MM
active users and counting.

Our Engineering Team tackles hard and interesting technical challenges,
embodies our value of finding a way, and open sources projects like AutoGraph,
Empire ([http://engineering.remind.com/](http://engineering.remind.com/)). Our
iOS and Android app reached #1 on the App Store and Google Play this back to
school season. We are used by more than 70% of U.S public schools and we've
delivered more than 10B messages. If this scale excites you, we want you to
join us and help create a better future for every student.

\-- To apply -- Please visit
[https://www.remind.com/careers](https://www.remind.com/careers) Or email
shirley@remindhq.com and let's chat!

------
skrebbel
TalkJS ([https://talkjs.com](https://talkjs.com)) | Eindhoven, the Netherlands
| REMOTE (< 200km)

TalkJS lets you add in-app chat to any site or mobile app.

WRITER / CONTENT MARKETER: We're looking for a passionate technical writer /
content marketer. No deep tech skills needed, but an affinity with tech is
required. This is your chance to design & carry a young startup's content
marketing effort.

Content already drives a significant chunk of our growth, but there's still a
lot of room for us to get better at it. Our product is technical in nature, so
some of that content will need to be technical in nature too. We're looking
for someone who loves producing the kind of useful content (insights,
tutorials, analyses, etc) that entrepreneurs and programmers in our target
audience really need. Not fluff promo pieces or useless Twitter spam.

ABOUT TALKJS: Our team is small and highly proactive, and we expect the same
from you. If you need to be told what to do all the time, don't apply. If you
want to be the smartest person in a (chat) room full of interns, don't apply.
If you want to move fast with an experienced team, get in touch.

Remote is OK as long as you're max 2 hours away from Eindhoven so we can meet
often. Eindhoven has a great low-cost airport so this includes a fair share of
Europe.

Apply or ask questions through the chat popup on our website.

------
samk3nny
untapt | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com/careers](https://www.untapt.com/careers)

We're using AI to help software engineers find new careers. We’re looking for
a talented front-end developer with a sharp eye for clean, modern design.
You’ll work alongside a team of passionate developers who are working to flip
hiring on its head.

You should have experience building single-page applications using AngularJS,
React or Vue. You don’t mind JavaScript’s eccentricities. You’ve done
terrifying things with media queries and CSS animations. #ff7800 is your
favorite color.

Our SPAs are built with React and Angular on top of plain old JavaScript. Our
engineering philosophy is “practicality first” – that means mobile-first when
it makes sense, IE11 support where we need it, and Flexbox when we can get it.

If you thrive in a fast-paced, energetic, tech-centric environment, now's the
time to give us a shout. Together, we'll change how developers find work –
forever.

------
augustflanagan
Babylist - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

At Babylist, we make having your first baby less overwhelming, more creative,
sustainable, and most importantly more delightful. We have a large and rapidly
growing user base of passionate parents-to-be who are making important
purchasing decisions for one of the biggest events in their lives. We help
parents-to-be in a time that's both exciting and stressful.

Our core product is our universal baby registry. Currently 20% of first-time
expecting families in the United States actually create a baby registry at
Babylist.com. We are expanding our reach through fantastic content and our own
e-commerce.

Our backend/API are powered by Ruby on Rails, our front-end is driven by
React/Redux, and our predictive models/statistical analysis tools are written
in Python.

We are hiring Full-stack Engineers who are interested in working up and down
our stack, as well as a Data Scientist/Data Analyst who would work cross-
functionally with every team at the company (e-commerce, content, marketing,
product) to deliver useful insights that have a direct impact on our business
and product.

For more information on these positions (as well as other openings) please see
our jobs page - [https://www.babylist.com/jobs](https://www.babylist.com/jobs)

If you have any questions or would like to apply you can contact me directly
august[at]babylist.com

------
jaydestro
MongoDB | Developer Advocate (EMEA) | Dublin | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

We achieve this by bringing together a distinctive mix of diverse skills,
experiences, and backgrounds. We work as a team––creating an open forum for
innovative thought, candid discussion, and mutual respect. But in the end, we
always put commitment over consensus, and value excellence in all its
wonderful forms.

[https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/681648](https://www.mongodb.com/careers/jobs/681648)

The Developer Advocacy team educates and empowers developers who want to build
applications on MongoDB through technical content, including sample
applications, presentations and blog posts.

We are an ally to technical teams and help them on the journey from minimum
viable product to production application. Whether you are a startup or a
Fortune 500 company we can help you adopt MongoDB and accelerate your time to
value.

Our ideal candidate will have at least 5 years experience developing and/or
working with customers in a technical role. You should be comfortable
presenting in person and online and should be able to succeed in satisfying
the call for papers at conferences such as Devoxx, EuroPython and Web Summit.

You should an expert teacher with the ability to explain complex issues in a
simple understandable manner. You must be able to command the respect of your
technical peers in the pre-sales, consulting and engineering organizations at
MongoDB.

------
pacoisenberg
Carbon Lighthouse | San Francisco | Senior Software Engineer | Full Time |
ONSITE

About Carbon Lighthouse: [https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/about-
us/](https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/about-us/) |
[https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/about-us/careers/) Carbon
Lighthouse is on a mission to stop climate change by making it easy and
profitable for building owners to eliminate carbon emissions caused by wasted
energy. The company’s unique approach to Efficiency Production goes deep into
buildings to uncover and continuously correct hidden inefficiencies that add
up to meaningful financial value and carbon elimination that lasts.

We have been around since 2010 and are a team of 55 people spread over SF and
NYC. However, the software team is currently only four people. We have had
great success proving out our process and tech and are now looking to grow the
software team to help us scale and have a global impact.

We use our software to ingest data from hundreds of sensors we deploy in
buildings, analyze that data to understand how the building is operating and
using energy, and create thermodynamic models to quantify the energy use and
savings we can achieve. After we implement the projects we use our platform
again to provide ongoing monitoring of a building to ensure we are getting the
energy savings we guarantee over the next 10 years.

About the position and to apply:
[https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/seniorsoftwaredeveloper/](https://www.carbonlighthouse.com/seniorsoftwaredeveloper/)
We are looking to hire two senior software developers to not only write code,
but help us brainstorm and architect our analytics and modeling software
platform. This person will have a great ability to influence the direction of
the software and the stack, and have ownership over large portions of our
platform. This person will also have the opportunity to be a leader on the
team and mentor or manage people as we continue to hire.

Our stack is a mix of Node and Python on the backend, React on the frontend,
and encourage anyone interested in the position to apply, regardless of what
languages they have most experience with.

The position will be onsite at our SF office, which is a 2 minute walk from
the Montgomery St BART station.

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Front End Developer and Full-Stack Developer | Full
Time | Onsite

[https://www.lucova.com](https://www.lucova.com)

[https://www.fiitpoe.com](https://www.fiitpoe.com)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team. Our culture is great
and you get that startup feel while working with experienced developers. We
are looking for someone who is passionate about solving problems and loves to
get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then it's a major bonus). We are
located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers)

------
gimili
Valispace | WebDeveloper | Lisbon, Portugal, Europe | ONSITE

tl;dr

    
    
      - Product: Github for Hardware
      - Stack: Django, Django Channels, Python, Bootstrap, jQuery
      - Team: small, growing, technical founders, fast-paced
      - Customers: AIRBUS, Gomspace, Ripple,... (companies building rockets, satellites and planes)
    

long version:

Valispace is a browser-based software that enables engineers to
collaboratively design better satellites, rockets and other complex hardware
products.

At Valispace, we want to transform the collaborative engineering of complex
hardware, such as satellites, power plants or autonomous vehicles. Managing
this growing complexity with Excel spreadsheets and emails has reached its
limit and it's showing, for example, in cost and schedule overruns.

Valispace overcomes this by harnessing the power of web technologies: We are
building a browser-based data storage and collaboration software and API. Our
ambition is to become the GitHub of hardware engineering: allowing engineers
and designers worldwide to work together in a streamlined way, much as git has
enabled efficient collaboration on software.

[http://www.valispace.com](http://www.valispace.com) \-
[https://angel.co/valispace/jobs/210070-web-
developer](https://angel.co/valispace/jobs/210070-web-developer)

------
ffmanan
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

* Senior Web Engineer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

Below are a few notable roles too:

*Brand Designer [https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/792447](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/792447)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | Senior Engineer

[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is the world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider. We are
looking for a Senior Backend Engineer. We use Java and Python among others.

Come help us bring personalized learning to the world!

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

------
crummy
Sauce Labs (www.saucelabs.com / www.testobject.com) | Multiple Positions |
Berlin & SF | Onsite

Sauce Labs is the premier platform for testing apps or websites on real
devices, emulators or simulators. View all our jobs here:
[http://grnh.se/ex5dth1](http://grnh.se/ex5dth1)

However, I'm a developer in the Berlin office, where we create the real device
platform. We have thousands of physical Android and iOS devices that we make
available for automated and manual testing for our customers, as reliably as
possible.

Here are some of the challenges we're taking on: * Writing software does low
level interactions with phones (e.g. getting video and simulating gestures)
and ensuring this software works across nearly all devices *
Cleaning/resetting devices after tests * Moving to zero-downtime deploys when
we can't avoid state (we do have physical phones connected to servers at some
point after all) * Making a library of hundreds of different models of phone
with different requirements and compatibilities and reliability all appear
consistently and reliably to our customers * Lots more, depending on the day!

Our tech stack is Java, Docker, Angular and React. There's only ~8 of us on
the real device team and we need help, preferably from folks with Java
experience but low level Android or iOS would also be great! Apply with the
link I gave above or if you have any questions please reach out to me (mcrum
at saucelabs dot com). I've been here for a couple years now and we have a
great team!

------
makebbekus
Good Eggs | (Senior) Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://www.goodeggs.com](https://www.goodeggs.com)

At Good Eggs, we’re changing the world by changing the way we eat. We’re
looking for software engineers to help us grow and sustain local food systems
by building an online market and supply chain that delivers same-day, absurdly
fresh groceries and dinner kits to customers' homes throughout the Bay Area,
seven days a week.

We run a mature Agile engineering process with:

    
    
      * pair programming
      * test-driven development
      * continuous deployment
    

We’re building next-generation web applications with JavaScript across the
stack and a wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript
ecosystem including:

    
    
      * Node.js
      * MongoDB
      * ES2017
      * Flow
      * ESLint
      * ReactJS
      * RabbitMQ
    

We believe in the magic of empowering small teams with clear accountability to
achieve business goals. Our team is passionate about our mission, talented,
and driven to change the world. We cultivate an atmosphere of openness and
support where people feel free to be their true selves, take risks and let
creativity bubble up. If that sounds like you, get in touch!

[http://grnh.se/4vs5k21](http://grnh.se/4vs5k21)

------
tckr
Nordic Semiconductor | IoT Backend Developer | Portland, OR or Trondheim,
Norway | Onsite (Relocation package) | Full-time

For our cloud services team working from Portland and Trondheim we are looking
for a candidate with a strong interest in developing cloud-based web
applications using AWS and JavaScript. Our applications are helping our
customers make excellent products based on our system-on-chip products (nRF
microcontrollers).

The Nordic Semiconductor R&D team is a group of talented development engineers
of many nationalities based at our R&D headquarters in Trondheim Norway. You
will be working closely with both hardware designers and system architects as
we develop and validate a highly scalable IoT infrastructure to enhance our
existing and future products.

We are also hiring a Frontend Developer for the same team. Check out the the
job posts here:

\- Experienced Backend Developer for IoT: [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=27...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=278&ProjectId=175644&MediaId=5)

\- Senior Frontend Developer: [https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=27...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=278&ProjectId=175645&MediaId=5)

------
wklieber
Software Engineering Institute (SEI) | Compiler Researcher | Pittsburgh, PA,
USA | ONSITE

We are looking for someone familiar with compilers (particularly dataflow
analysis or other forms of static analysis) to work on projects developing
techniques for automatically repairing source code to remove certain common
classes of vulnerabilities.

Software vulnerabilities constitute a major threat to many of our nation’s
critical systems. The SEI is currently looking at improving software analysis
and code repair technologies to eliminate security vulnerabilities much faster
and at a much lower cost than current manual repair capabilities. We are
improving the technologies by developing new techniques for analyzing and
transforming code, in source code and intermediate representations.

The successful candidate will both work on advanced research projects and work
directly with customers to help transition our research into practice.
Candidates will be subject to a background check and must be eligible to
obtain and maintain a Department of Defense security clearance.

Apply online at:
[https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&...](https://www.appone.com/MainInfoReq.asp?R_ID=1598504&B_ID=44&InternalJobCode=126116&fid=1&Adid=0&CountryID=3&LanguageID=2)

------
almir_tmp
ThoughtWorks | Infrastructure Developer (DevOps) | Berlin, Munich, Cologne,
Hamburg | Full-Time | virtualization, PaaS and IaaS, servant leader,
Linux/Unix, Continuous Delivery, Web servers/Application servers, Version
control | Apply: [http://grnh.se/kq8lia1](http://grnh.se/kq8lia1)

------
srinivas_reddy
Ridecell(YC W12) | Hiring for its Autonomous Driving Division(Auro) | San
Francisco | Santa Clara

[https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018](https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018)

About us:

Auro ( www.auro.ai ), is now the Autonomous Driving Division of Ridecell.
While Auro shines in autonomous driving technology, Ridecell has a rich
experience in operations and management of large fleets of vehicles at scale.
We are together pushing for the widespread adoption of autonomous mobility
with our self driving shuttles and end to end mobility service platform. We
are looking for passionate autonomous vehicle engineers and roboticists to
join us in this exciting journey.

Why us:

You will get first hand experience in the design and development of an L4
autonomous vehicle from Day 1. We are striving to build the best MVP for the
autonomous vehicle industry, and we have made our first strides already by
deploying our vehicles in the real world.

Product and Technology Videos: [https://goo.gl/pnLyBo](https://goo.gl/pnLyBo)

Requirements:

C++, ROS, proven experience in autonomous driving software stack related to
perception, navigation or localization

Apply at:
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018](https://ridecell.com/careers.html?gh_jid=888018)

------
buro9
Cloudflare | Engineer | San Francisco, London, Austin, Champaign, Warsaw |
ONSITE
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/locations/)

Help build a better internet. Cloudflare sits in front of your internet
applications and make them faster and more secure.

We are looking for people in a number of teams including our data team (Go,
Kafka, Spark, Flink), our platform team (Kubernetes, Go, Mesos and Marathon),
our edge team (Nginx, Lua, C++) and JS performance (JS, Rust, Node, Go, Lua)
are working on some interesting projects, and we always need Go engineers to
help connect all of these things together and establish new standards for how
we do that. The DDoS team is hiring low level engineers (C, Python, golang and
packets wangling, TCP/IP, DPDK, netmap, patching kernel).

If you are interested please visit the link above, or you can email me
directly if you have questions and I'll try and answer:
dkitchen@cloudflare.com (just questions... applications via the link above
please).

Notes: You do not need a degree, just a way to demonstrate you know your
stuff. Imposters welcome (don't let imposter syndrome deter you from applying,
you're probably better than you credit yourself). Everyone is welcome here.

------
nielsbjerg
Falcon.io | www.falcon.io | Senior Software Engineer | Copenhagen Denmark |
ONSITE

Position: We are hiring for backend (Java and python) engineers. We need
developers to help us move our platform forward. We favor single purpose
(micro)services, automation, monitoring and continuous integration. Our
roadmap for this year contains -amongst other things- moving parts of our
infrastructure to Docker (we already run parts of our production system in
Docker), breaking larger services down and getting fully into an event-driven
proactive architecture.

Link to postings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/falcon?team=R%26D](https://jobs.lever.co/falcon?team=R%26D)

What we do: Falcon.io provides a unified SaaS platform for social media
listening, engaging, publishing and managing customer data. We enable our
clients to explore the full potential of digital marketing by managing
multiple customer touch points from one platform. Our platform has already
achieved great international traction in the market, with its technology
endorsed by partnerships with Facebook, Twitter and Instagram.

Who are we: Founded as Falcon Social in Copenhagen in 2010, we now also have
offices in New York City, Berlin and Budapest. We’re a diverse team, and we’re
always looking for passionate and curious people who want to be part of a
fast-paced, high-energy environment. We offer competitive salary, pension,
health insurance and help with visa & relocation if needed.

Process: Screening call, culture screen, tech assignment, tech interview,
offer. Contact us on: jobs@falcon.io

------
gangstertim1
Squarespace | NYC, NY / New York, NY / Dublin, Ireland / Portland, OR | ONSITE
only

Find all listings & apply at: [http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

Hiring SREs in Portland & Dublin

Hiring pretty much everyone else in New York, including Andriod, iOS, backend,
frontend, middle end, SRE, ops, data pipelines, ML, w/e. Also have creative
positions, and creative/tech hybrid positions (Creative Developer, Design
Technologist). Hiring team leads, ICs, managers, new grads, you name it, we've
got it. We have options on options! We have a few other roles as well,
including marketers, recruiters, analysts & data scientists, etc.

You should work here because it's a great place to work. Period. That's really
the gist of it: Squarespace takes excellent care of its employees. Not only do
we boast one of the most beautiful offices in the world, daily lunch, fully
covered health insurance, unlimited vacation (and a recommended 4-5 weeks) and
a solid 401k match, but working at Squarespace also means working with a great
community of people who love design and are passionate about great products.
This is a company that cares deeply about its employees and employees who care
deeply about their product. We're very proud here to be building the platform
that both democratizes the web and pushes forward its design.

A few of our recent hires came right from this thread!

[http://grnh.se/dn27gt1](http://grnh.se/dn27gt1)

~~~
QuasiAlon
Hi, anyway to PM you with a question? Tnx

~~~
gangstertim1
Feel free to reach out to tmiller@squarespace.com

------
3riverdev
Donation Spring | Independent Sales Representative | Anywhere/Global | REMOTE

Donation Spring
([https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) is a
fundraising platform that enables a wide variety of online giving directly
from a nonprofit or church's existing website.

We're in need of additional independent sales representatives! Details:

\- Commission-only role! Pay is a generous, recurring 33% commission on the
LIFETIME revenue for each account you generate.

\- Both part-time and full-time are acceptable. This is a super flexible, at-
your-own-pace position.

\- A sales or account executive background is helpful, but not necessarily a
requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant history and
personality/passion alignment.

\- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit and/or church industry is a plus.
Even more bonus points for bringing an existing network of prospects.

\- Located anywhere in the world. The more geographically diverse our team can
be, the better. Donation Spring supports most major currencies and we're
certainly not limited to the US.

\- Must have a fun, easy going, and service-centered heart. Our primary focus
is serving both nonprofit/church missions as well as helping their staff in
tech-centric ways.

If that describes you, we'd love to chat! brett@donationspring.com

------
donmcc
ProsperWorks | ( Web / Server / Mobile ) Software Engineer | San Francisco,
CA, US | Full-time | ONSITE
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

At ProsperWorks, we've built the CRM that sales teams love to use. We
integrate tightly with Gmail, G Suite and RingCentral to give our users up-to-
the-minute data without a lot of manual data entry. We have thousands of
paying customers, top-tier investors, real revenue and we're growing fast.

We're looking for experienced software engineers to join us. You will work
closely with our small cross-functional teams of developers, QA analysts,
product managers and designers. We work steadily, collaboratively and
iteratively to ship software to customers every two weeks.

Our server is Ruby on Rails, our web client is Ember and we have native
Android and iOS apps. Like most mid-stage startups, we're in the process of
paying down technical debt as we build a solid foundation to serve us through
our "hockey stick" growth. We're committed to automated testing, refactoring
and improving code quality; we want every commit to leave the code a little
better than we found it while shipping compelling new features to our users
every sprint.

Our interview process consists of a phone screen followed by a half day on-
site interview of three 45 minute sessions covering algorithmic thinking,
system design/architecture and hands-on coding, then a talk with an
engineering manager about culture, fit and career goals. We’re respectful of
candidate’s time, so we try to extend offers within a couple of working days.

Our careers page:
[https://www.prosperworks.com/careers](https://www.prosperworks.com/careers)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADDxStQZU8Cun)

\- Server Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/prosperworkscom/view/P_AAAAAACAAADHys4TzQ3zWW)

Please mention “HN: Who is hiring?” in your cover letter. Questions? Email me!
I’m don at prosperworks.

------
benstrumental
Cray Inc. | Seattle, WA | Full-time | On-site

The Chapel project (chapel-lang.org) has an open position to manage the team
and evangelize the language:

[https://rn12.ultipro.com/CRA1002/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__...](https://rn12.ultipro.com/CRA1002/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*D6BC3CD1B194BB3A)

------
mhaji
Careem Labs at Careem | Software Engineers (front and backend) | Dubai |
ONSITE | VISA | Relocation assistance

Careem is the MENA region's leading ride-hailing service and newest Tech
Unicorn. With 30% monthly growth, we now operate in 80+ cities across 12+
countries and host over 12million+ users. With our recent Series D funding
success, we are positioned on the cusp of significant scale and well on target
to deliver our goal of creating one million jobs in the region by 2018.

Careem Labs, a new division within Careem, can best be described as a startup
within a startup. Our goal is to build a platform that will enable others
within the region to leverage the capabilities that Careem has built. This
includes our core services such as ride hailing, payments, location services
and more. We're starting from the ground up, firstly by enabling our clients
to become partners and then giving them access to our core services. We're a
small team made up of engineers (front and backend) as well as product
managers. We're at an early stage so there is plenty of room to make a huge
impact within the team and the whole region.

Our tech stack currently includes Java 8, Javascript, iOS and Android, Docker
and a mix of SQL and NoSQL databases. We have a microservice based
architecture and knowledge of distributed systems is highly valued. We deploy
onto AWS. Our tech stack is not completely defined yet and will expand to
include more technologies. We're interested in all kinds of technical
backgrounds.

I'm one of the engineers on the team. Shoot me an email if you're interested:
mukhtar.haji at careem dot com.

------
scandit
Scandit | Full-stack Web Developer | Zurich, Switzerland | ONSITE |
[https://scandit.com/](https://scandit.com/)

Advance your career at a well-funded Swiss startup. We make the best barcode
scanning software, used by NASA and other brands everyone knows. Scandit was
founded in 2009 by three ETH Zurich PhDs.

We are looking for a full-stack web developer to work on the backend
infrastructure for our Internet of Things stuff.

You will have to help us support our existing projects (bugfixes and new
features) but you will get to do new projects and products from scratch as
well.

We make sure that everyone on the team has a chance to work on a fun project
to learn new skills (Spark for data science, API for a QA robot arm,
WebAssembly, async Python).

Our tech stack: Python 3, legacy Ruby, PostgreSQL, Kafka, Spark, Docker, AWS,
TypeScript.

We're a profit center, not a cost center. We offer a potentially short
commute, autonomy.

Our office is a 3-minute walk from Zurich HB.

Join us if you value a good work ethic, get stuff done and enjoy a healthy
work environment.

Demo of our product:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Mzswc49wk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8Mzswc49wk)

Please apply here: [https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=8158...](https://www.scandit.com/careers/job-
description/?gh_jid=815841)

------
serialpreneur
DataScience.com | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles, CA |
[https://www.datascience.com](https://www.datascience.com)

DataScience.com provides an enterprise data science platform that combines the
tools, libraries, and languages data scientists love with the infrastructure
and workflows their organizations need. Check out more details about our
product at
[https://www.datascience.com/platform](https://www.datascience.com/platform)

DataScience.com Platform is deployed on-premises by our enterprise customers.
We make extensive use of Docker to deliver single tenant infrastructure where
many different data science workloads can run as containers. If you are
excited by solving challenges around containers, their orchestration and
management, this is a great opportunity.

We are hiring for multiple software engineering positions on our backend API
team. You must be highly competent in Go or Python and have deep expertise in
development of backend APIs.

Stack: Go/Python, gRPC/REST, Docker, Swarm/Kubernetes, Postgres & more

We are looking for candidates with good understanding of container service
discovery (consul/kubedns/swarm routing mesh), container networking
(host/bridge/overlay) and HTTP/websocket routing (nginx/haproxy). Any
knowledge of data science tools (Jupyter, RStudio/RShiny etc) and workflow is
a plus. We also have one open position that requires deep Hadoop expertise.

Send me an email at badar+hn (at) datascience.com if you are interested!

------
apazzolini
MVPindex | Fullstack Developer | Dallas, TX (Downtown) | ONSITE |
[https://mvpindex.com](https://mvpindex.com)

MVPindex is the first Social Media Index for sports and entertainment. We have
a created a deep data company that ranks, measures and values social content
from sports, celebrities and brands in near real-time. We're increasing our
team to build the next version of our data and analytics platform with more
powerful data visualization, machine learning, and intelligent filtering for
our clients, which includes top professional sports franchises, global media
and Fortune 500 brands.

Current Stack: Node.js (with Babel) / Aurora / Elasticsearch / Kafka / Angular
/ React. CI/CD via GitLab, deployed on AWS with Docker.

We're a small, laid-back development team of 3 looking for a fourth full stack
engineer to be involved in all aspects of the product. You'll work with our
data ingestion pipeline, RESTful API, and the front-end platform. You should
have at least 2 years of experience with web applications in a team setting, a
passion for writing clean, maintainable, tested code, and a very detail
oriented approach to solving problems.

Reach out to me at andre@mvpindex.com with any questions or to apply.

------
zwentz
Netflix | Software Engineer | Ruby, Java, Javascript (Ember & React) | Los
Gatos, CA | ONSITE (No remote)

Join the Studio team at Netflix. We are a relatively new team within Netflix,
working on tools that help us create new Netflix Originals.

The Studio Production Engineering team believes content creators should be
focused on creating content, not on the bureaucracy of managing a studio. We
believe if we succeed, better content will be created, we will produce more
Stranger Things & Master of Nones, and we will bring more joy and awareness to
the world through creators.

We build tools for the Studio teams in LA, as well as for non-Netflix
employees that are on-set creating our content. (We're currently piloting a
new tool on the set of Glow for example).

We're looking for full-stack (Ruby on Rails and EmberJS), completely back-end
(Ruby on Rails or Java), and completely front-end (Ember JS or React).

Apply here:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/864893](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/864893)
or reach out to me (#{my_hn_username}@netflix.com) about the Java and React
opportunities, and I'll put you in touch with the right people.

* Note: all of the "ors" in the frameworks that we use relate to specific teams within Studio Engineering.

~~~
netcraft
dont say "no remote", just say "ONSITE".

------
s3nnyy
ti8m | Frontend-Engineer, .NET Backend, Java Backend | Zurich, Switzerland |
Salary: 90k-120k CHF | ONSITE

Our career-site: [http://www.ti8m.ch/en/career](http://www.ti8m.ch/en/career)

Ti&m stands for "technology, innovation & management". We have a mix of
product and project-based work. We built products like "Paymit" that is a
known payment-app in Switzerland. Generally, we build things for insurances,
banks and other bigger clients but we try to not get into "boring" projects.
For us it is important that someone wants to stay for several years and not
just for a short period. Also, at least willingness to learn German is
crucial.

Our hiring process:

1) Phone call (getting to know each other + quick technical interview, no
algorithmic questions)

2) Onsite (half a day) more technical assessment.

Send a mail with a short intro about yourself (video or written) OR a Github-
link OR a resume to:

jobs+hn@ti8m.tech

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

Seeking experienced (5+ years) applied researcher. 50% coding and 50% data
science. Next year we’re embarking on a journey to change the way 1st party
advertising works at eBay. Currently, we fix search river “ads” into specific
locations even when those “ads” are items already for sale on eBay. Search for
“iphone case” and you will see sponsored listings at specific fixed locations
on the page(Slot 4,5,etc). We’re going to challenge the fixed slot model and
let sponsored listings change slots dynamically based on factors such as
salability, monetization and relevance. This involves big changes to internal
goals and algorithmic optimizations. The details are still being worked out so
there is plenty of white space for innovation. If you are entrepreneurial, can
fight for and code the right solutions we want you.

------
xycodex
Amazon EC2 Container Services (Docker on AWS) | Software Engineer | Seattle,
WA | Full-time, Onsite | [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-development-
engineer) The Amazon ECS team is looking for Software Engineers to build
services that allow our customers to run, manage, and deploy Docker containers
at scale.

This team addresses very unique scaling challenges that directly impact how
developers and organizations consume computing capacity in the cloud. This is
an opportunity to be part of a world-class team in AWS. You will design and
operate distributed, highly available, fault-tolerant systems on a massive
scale.

This is a high growth team as we are working in the competitive and rapidly
evolving space of containers and orchestration. You will be building the
future!

To learn more about Amazon EC2 Container Services, visit
[https://aws.amazon.com/ecs](https://aws.amazon.com/ecs)

Please mention this Hacker News post when applying! =)

Backend Engineer - [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-
development-...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/584558/software-development-
engineer) Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484421/senior-software-
devel...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/484421/senior-software-development-
engineer)

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/st...](http://careers.caci.com/ListJobs/All/Search/location/rome/state/ny/country/us/)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport[NO-SPAM FILLER, AT
SYMBOL GOES HERE]caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE
Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You will
build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our customers.
Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and reliability and
ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high quality
standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events
and relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-
entwickl...](https://www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/senior-node-js-entwickler-
mw/) Contact: career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
KurtisL
San Francisco, CA.

Developer Evangelist: Full time, Onsite. SigOpt is looking to hire our first
developer evangelist. You’ll be the public face of SigOpt by writing blogs,
giving talks, and bringing Bayesian optimization to the world. You’ll make
blogs, examples, videos and more that developers around the world will see and
use in both academia and industry.

Responsibilities: -Rapid prototyping and production of new SigOpt integrations
with popular machine learning libraries and data science tools (examples in
our gallery and github) -Write technical blog posts on the SigOpt blog and
with our partners (AWS, NVIDIA, Intel examples) -Give technical talks about
SigOpt and use cases at machine learning conferences, meetups, and corporate
campuses (job may require up to 25% of time traveling) -Help support SigOpt
exhibitor teams at conferences

Requirements: -Strong written and oral communication skills -College or
graduate degree in a technical field -Minimum 1 year experience as a software
engineer or data scientist

Pluses: -Open source experience -Content marketing experience -Experience with
a variety of machine learning and data science tools

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
evand
Canonical ([http://canonical.com](http://canonical.com)) | Developer Advocate
| REMOTE | Full-time

We are seeking an experienced Developer Advocate to join a small team helping
developers get up and running with the Snapcraft platform for Linux
application delivery ([https://snapcraft.io](https://snapcraft.io)) and Ubuntu
Core, the optimised version of Ubuntu for IoT
([https://ubuntu.com/core](https://ubuntu.com/core)).

The key challenge of the role is improving the onboarding experience of
snapcraft.io. Sample activities include writing guided material for popular
languages and frameworks, running email campaigns, and architecting
documentation.

Strong technical writing skills are a must. Candidates familiar with the needs
and terminology of the popular language communities will be preferred.

Email your CV to snap-advocacy@canonical.com or fill out this form:
[https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://ldd.tbe.taleo.net/ldd03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=1294)

------
jontewks
Operations / Marketing / Sales | BuildingConnected | San Francisco, CA [all] /
New York City, NY [operations, sales] | ONSITE | Salary GOOD

BuildingConnected is the first professional network for general contractors,
subcontractors, and building owners. We’re a fast-growing startup looking for
talented people who think differently and love what they do. Our mission:
connect every business and professional in the $2 trillion AEC Industry.
Traditionally, businesses in Architecture, Engineering, and Construction have
struggled to keep pace with technology and desperately need more efficient
means of communicating. Clunky, ugly, and slow tools have become an
unfortunate standard. We believe this underserved industry deserves better,
beautiful, modern, and user-friendly software. Our products are now happily
used by over 350,000 working professionals to manage over $1.5B in commercial
construction projects per day. As our network rapidly expands across North
America, we’re looking for a few select people to join our small team. This is
a great opportunity to join a growing startup with a massive upside!

www.buildingconnected.com

[http://grnh.se/d5j4in1](http://grnh.se/d5j4in1)

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago |
VISA [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring Senior Software Engineers and Software Engineers in Test (SET).

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we also work with Java/Go/Node/mobile
platforms, and we're not afraid to try new things. We have an engineering-
driven culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech conferences, millions
of users who love us (search twitter or instagram for #instructurecon) and use
our products daily, and challenging engineering problems that come with
scaling the 51st most used site on the Internet. Oh, and the benefits are
amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it! Join us by applying at
[https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
entee
Lumiata | Onsite | San Mateo | Data Engineer

We're a medical technology company using machine learning and massive amounts
of patient data to improve how the healthcare system works. Our tools process
millions of patient records to predict what kinds of medical risk and problems
will befall a patient and other medically relevant parameters. Join us to
learn about the many intricacies of medical data, how to handle very large
volumes of patient records, and how to build pipelines to operationalize
cutting-edge machine learning models.

Data Engineer: We work mostly in Python, Scala with some Java here and there.
Main technologies include Spark, TensorFlow and Hadoop among others. We're
looking to build more robust pipelines to transform raw, often human-entered
data into standards-compliant forms, and to deploy a wide variety of machine
learning/AI models in a scalable, traceable manner.

Interview Process:

1.) Phone screen for resume 2.) Short take-home problem 3.) Onsite with us

Odds and ends: mostly onsite in lovely downtown San Mateo but flexible hours.
Free lunch, work from home Wednesdays, ~25 employees, growing in a field that
really affects people's lives. Diverse work environment with good, friendly
people.

Contact Nicolas at ntilmans _at_ lumiata.com

------
rodrickbrown
OctaneLending.com a Fintech firm located in NYC we're looking for software
engineers we're a python shop our stack consists of Django, React, Apache
Mesos running on AWS we're also building out our data pipeline on top of AWS
Glue and Redshift send your resumes to rodrick<@>octanelending<.>com

------
almir_tmp
ThoughtWorks | Lead Developer | Berlin, Munich, Cologne, Hamburg | Full-Time |
Java, Ruby, C# bzw. F#, Clojure, Scala, JS, GO, R, Test-Driven Development,
Infrastructure as Code & Extreme Programming | Apply:
[http://grnh.se/4fol6111](http://grnh.se/4fol6111)

------
ben_janes
Craft | Creative Technologist/Fullstack Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
Full time

Craft, a McCann production company, is hiring a Creative
Technologist/Fullstack Developer. Our digital team creates a wide variety of
prototypes (IoT, web app, native app) for client pitches and products,
develops full-stack projects internally and for clients, builds and maintains
developer tools for our office and others using Node.js and AWS, and
prototypes and develops cutting-edge digital banners.

We are looking for a candidate with strong programming chops who has hands on
experience with creative tech — someone who can weigh in with meaningful
contributions on the UX design of a project AND has opinions on how the
project should get built. While this is primarily a coding position, some
amount of your time would be spent in pitch meetings and fleshing out UX/UI
with art directors and other creative staff.

Required: Strong JS programmer at all levels of the stack | Experience with
React/Redux or another SPA framework | Experience with Node.js | Would like
(but not mandatory) experience building IoT projects, AR, and/or Unity.

To apply, please send work examples and your resume to cari.gilbert@mccann.com

------
studocu
StuDocu | Frontend Developer | Amsterdam | VISA
[https://www.studocu.com](https://www.studocu.com)

StuDocu (known as StudeerSnel.nl in The Netherlands) is an online platform
where students can share study-related content and get in touch with fellow
students. Currently we have well over 2.000.000 users. We’ve quickly grown in
The Netherlands over the past few years and the time has come to spread our
wings and take the rest of the world by storm. We aim to play a big part in
the liberalization of the worldwide education system. With rising tuition fees
and income inequality, we feel there is a need for an online education
platform where students all over the world share their knowledge for free.

We are looking for a talented addition to our team who is a wizard with
JavaScript and has ample experience with modern JS frameworks. You will be
working with our designers and back end developers to create responsive pages
which provide our users with the best possible experience. Your hunger for
technology is only matched by your motivation to solve difficult problems
fast, efficient and with a keen eye for design. Our team is still small which
will put you right at the core of our developer team. Joining us now gives you
the opportunity to be one of our team leaders in the future.

In our Amsterdam office you will find the informal atmosphere you would expect
from a start-up company. We’re based in a nice and bright office in the heart
of Amsterdam with a large garden, right besides the canals. Every day we all
have lunch together and once a week we’ll crack open a few beers, bring out
our table- tennis and football! And let's not forget about the occasional
pubquizzes, board game nights and bbq cook-offs!

------
vtrac
cloudkite.io | SRE / Software Engineer | Austin, TX (for at least the next 6
months, then remote if you want) | contract or Full-Time (preferred)

Cloudkite.io is a kubernetes services and software engineering company. This
position is a 50/50 split of SRE/DevOps for our clients and also working on
building our internal tooling (which are awesome and will be open sourced).
Because we work with clients on a wide variety of software, I am looking for
T-shaped individuals.

Desired skills:

    
    
      - linux
      - networking
      - docker
      - kubernetes (or the ability to pass the CNCF CKA exam within 3 months -https://www.cncf.io/certification/expert/)
      - python
      - golang
      - bash
      - js (nice to have)
    

Emails containing a link to a PR where you fixed a bug or added reasonable
documentation to an open source project would be highly considered.

hn+hiring@cloudkite.io

------
oncojacob
Oncora Medical | Lead Engineer | Philadelphia, PA | FULL TIME, ONSITE, SALARY:
$80k-$180k, oncoramedical.com

\- Lead Engineer ($140-180k plus stock options)

\- Security Engineer ($100-150k plus stock options)

\- Frontend Engineer ($80-120k plus stock options)

\- Machine Learning Engineer ($100-140k plus stock options)

\- Product Manager ($90-120k plus stock options)

\- Backend Engineer ($80-120k plus stock options)

Oncora Medical helps doctors fight cancer with data. We utilize state-of-the-
art data aggregation pipelines to integrate clinical data, radiation treatment
data, and patient outcomes data. Our research team works directly with
clinicians to develop accurate, interpretable predictive models of clinical
events. We present this information to physicians through intuitive and
interactive visualizations that help them make smarter, more confident
clinical decisions. Our stack includes a wide spectrum of scientific Python
packages (scipy, numpy, scikit-learn, etc), modern Javascript libraries
(react, redux, etc.), and we run on AWS. If you want to work on software that
solves a real clinical need and directly helps cancer patients, Oncora is the
place for you.

Apply online at
[http://oncoramedical.com/careers](http://oncoramedical.com/careers)

------
kathleenyano
Aaptiv | Search Engineer, iOS Engineer, Android Engineer, Full Stack Engineer
| New York City | ONSITE | Full-time

Aaptiv ([http://aaptiv.com](http://aaptiv.com)) is a mobile fitness app that
is reinventing the way people workout, with audio classes that combine the
motivation of a professional trainer with an incredible playlist. We've been
around for about two years and we have a rapidly growing userbase. The company
is currently about 60 people (with about 1/3 of those being engineers) and
we're located in the Flatiron area of New York City.

Some of the technologies we use: Python, Flask, Node, Express, React, AWS,
Elasticsearch

We're hiring for a number of engineering roles including: \- Android engineer
\- iOS engineer \- Software engineer, Search and Recommendations \- Backend
engineer \- Full stack engineer \- DevOps engineer

If you'd like to work with a fun, diverse team and help make high-quality
fitness instruction accessible to more people, come join us! If you're
interested, send me a message at kathleen at aaptiv dot com or check out
[http://aaptiv.com/jobs](http://aaptiv.com/jobs).

------
plushgraham
PlushCare | San Francisco, CA | Engineering | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://angel.co/plushcare/jobs](https://angel.co/plushcare/jobs)

PlushCare is a fast-growing telemedicine startup with the mission of
connecting everyone with affordable access to the best-trained physicians in
the country. Our platform allows patients to see world-class doctors for
common ailments without having to leave their home.

We work on some of the biggest problems facing healthcare and patients right
now, including: \- Insurance eligibility and claims automation \- Allowing
patients access to their own data \- Maximizing the amount of time doctors
spend with patients instead of dealing with practice management

Our engineers have a ton of impact and freedom in solving these problems.

We're looking for our 5th - 7th engineers to grow out our mission-driven team:
\- 1-2 fullstack engineers \- 1 Android-focused engineer

Technologies we work with: Python, Django, React/ES6, Webpack, Elasticsearch,
AWS, MySQL/RDS, native iOS and Android.

Interview process: 20-30 min phone chat, technical interview and small
project, onsite interview. Check out our patient reviews (almost 200 5 star
reviews on Yelp since we started in 2014 -
[https://www.yelp.com/biz/plushcare-urgent-care-san-
francisco...](https://www.yelp.com/biz/plushcare-urgent-care-san-
francisco-2)), and let us know if you're interested in joining a company with
a product people love!

Email us directly at <careers at plushcare.com> and mention that you saw us on
HN.

------
juergenvogel
fredknows.com | Senior Fronted Developer (Angular4) | Berlin | Fulltime

fred knows is an AI platform that enables companies to automate customer
support. Check out our website to find out more:
[https://www.fredknows.com](https://www.fredknows.com)

You will be working on a core part of our product: Our administration panel
that brings complex data and processes into an intuitive and easy-to-
understand interface. As a fully frontend-dedicated developer you will have an
important role in shaping the future of our product both tech- and interface-
wise. Your ideas and expertise will be valuable for our product team to design
new product features and to create an unique experience for our customers.

Skills:

* 4+ years of experience in a senior position for frontend development

* Deep experience in building applications with Angular2+

For more information, please contact us at tech-jobs@fredknows.com

------
sdpcrowe
Canva | Sydney, Australia, VISA, Onsite

Building a design platform in the browser/native. Check - canva.com for our
primary product.

Stack is Java & JavaScript. We're hiring for the following:

Java Engineer JavaScript - Front End Engineer FullStack Engineer iOS Engineer
Android Engineer

Further info here: about.canva.com/careers/

Or ping me directly scott[.]c[@]Canva[.]com

------
ivyirwin
Luna Moons | Software Engineer | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time

Luna Moons is a travel technology startup founded and headquartered in Austin,
Texas. We believe that technology can be a transformative force connecting
people in new ways and empowering everyone with tools that have otherwise been
inaccessible or required speciality knowledge. Our application combines our
understanding of the way people plan their vacations and simplifies the
technical complexity typically required to manage and book a detailed
itinerary. [https://www.lunamoons.com](https://www.lunamoons.com)

Join a small dynamic team as we rethink the way people can plan and book their
next adventure. Our stack is Django, Node.js and React. Lots of fun/hard
problems to solve.

We're looking for individuals with a passion for building robust software and
beautiful user experiences. A couple of years of experience would be ideal but
not a deal-breaker, though you must have a solid understanding of programming
fundamentals and be familiar with the technologies we work with.

If you are in Austin, get in touch with us at careers@lunamoons.com and put
"HN November" in the subject line.

------
tapad
Tapad | Unify Life Across Devices | Onsite: New York, NY or Oslo, Norway

Tapad is the true cross-device partner. By leveraging the power of our
proprietary Tapad Device Graph™, we unify data across all devices to
understand the interests, passions and behaviors of the audiences that matter
most.

Tapad's Open Source tech stack (below) handle:

30+ PB of Data

Sub 10 ms response times.

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... GCP, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

Data Scientist (NYC) - [http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1](http://grnh.se/6c1pdb1)

Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/hadlum1](http://grnh.se/hadlum1)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/5giaqb1](http://grnh.se/5giaqb1)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[http://grnh.se/v4bnl51](http://grnh.se/v4bnl51)

Senior Director, Platform Solutions (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/801s3q1](http://grnh.se/801s3q1)

Senior Solutions Engineer (NYC):
[http://grnh.se/4mxjky1](http://grnh.se/4mxjky1)

------
yahnoosh
Microsoft | UX developer | Redmond, WA | Full-time | ONSITE

Join us to help build Azure!

The Azure Search team at Microsoft is looking for a seasoned front-end
engineer:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=1&jid=326173&jlang=EN&pp=SS)
to lead the User Experience work for our product. This means creating
experiences that educate new customers about the power of the service as well
as improving the service management interface. It’s a position that carries a
lot of responsibility but gives plenty opportunities to impact customers’
satisfaction and business growth on daily basis.

We are a small team of experienced engineers, obsessed about the customers and
the technology ([https://aka.ms/azure-search-startup](https://aka.ms/azure-
search-startup)). On daily basis, we are solving problems in the areas of
distributed systems, machine learning, and information retrieval.

If you're interested ping me at janusz.lembicz (@) microsoft (.) com (no
recruiters please)

------
terminal-1-tty1
Terminal 1 | Tech positions | Hong Kong | Full Time | Onsite | Visa | Website:
tty1.us/tty1-hackernews

We are Terminal 1, a startup company that has developed our own machine-
readable recruitment platform that provides personalized and affordable
recruitment services globally including employer branding, recruitment
strategy planning, developing and running tailor-made technical and cultural
assessment and overall candidate experiences management.

And our goal is to utilize our machine-readable recruitment platform to crack
down on the inaccessible recruitment services in the current market.

By working with us, you will have the chance to work with highly skilled
software engineers, product designers and data scientists. You will receive a
competitive salary, as well as health and retirement benefits.

We are currently hiring:

1\. Frontend Developer (HTML/CSS/Vue/React/Angular)

2\. Backend Developer (Node.js/PHP/Ruby/Python/Java)

3\. Full Stack Developer (HTML5/LESS/SASS/React/Redux)

4\. Junior Software Developer (HTML5/NodeJS/React/React Native)

5\. Junior DevOps Engineer (Node/HTML/CSS/React/Express)

6\. DevOps Engineer (Jenkins/Travis/Docker/Kubernetes)

7\. QA Engineer (3+ years QA experience/Jira/Bugzilla)

8\. Data Scientist (Python/R/XGboost/Torch7/Tableau/ggplot)

9\. UI/UX Designer (Sketch/Adobe Suite/HTML/CSS)

!! Apply at: tty1.us/tty1-hackernews !!

------
michaelburris
San Francisco, ON SITE Kong, Inc konghq.com 1) Full Stack Engineer Skills:
Javascript, Angular, React, Vue, PostgreSQL years of exp 3+

We are the most highly adopted open-source API Gateway in the world, and are
in a period of high growth. Feel free to e-mail me directly at
michael@konghq.com if you are interested. Thank you!

------
alxppp
TabShare | Software engineer (front-end / back-end) | Munich, Germany | ONSITE
| [https://tabshare.io](https://tabshare.io)

TabShare is TeamViewer for the SaaS age: tab-only, install-free, high-
resolution, 1-click invites.

We are developing a new screen sharing technology that allows painless sharing
of web apps. Instead of streaming a remote desktop screen, TabShare works like
a virtual desktop in the cloud and enables synchronized screen sharing and
collaboration for web content. It outperforms traditional screen sharing
solutions in both throughput and latency many times over. It's also entirely
Javascript based, making annoying downloads obsolete. It further allows
interactive collaboration through keyboard and mouse sharing. We currently
focusing on remote B2B SaaS sales and support: Software applications require a
customer-focused sales presentation, comprehensive training/onboarding and
intense customer support. Interactive screen sharing opens the possibility to
provide those services remotely across the globe.

We are a seed stage startup (CDTM alumni with combined 7+ years of working
experience in Silicon Valley and Tier 1 strategy consulting) and are currently
looking for engineers (front-end or back-end) and working students/interns:

• Backend developer: Help us enhance our screen sharing technology. Experience
with Linux, X11, Docker is ideal.

• Frontend developer: We’re using Vue.js with ElementUI and Bootstrap.

• Marketing & sales intern: Create a scalable marketing strategy for the
European SaaS market & a sales strategy for different customers.

Please reach out to contact@tabshare.io

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW but not if
you get the job!)

Come work at the 21st highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-Data Scientist with search/recommendation experience

-Senior PHP developers

-Visual Designer

-Front-end Developer

-Product Manager

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN.

------
proexploit
Workday | Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area (SF or Pleasanton) |
ONSITE, FULL-TIME |
[https://workday.com/careers/](https://workday.com/careers/)

Workday is a leading provider of enterprise cloud applications for finance and
human resources. We’re part of a small and nimble team building a brand new
product, functioning like a startup but with all the resources of Workday.
We’re looking for Senior Full-Stack engineers to join the team.

Our core stack is in Scala and TypeScript, but you’ll be using many other
developer tools, e.g. Jenkins, Selenium, Artifactory, etc. We offer
competitive pay and incredible benefits: [https://www.workday.com/en-
us/company/careers/why-work-at-wo...](https://www.workday.com/en-
us/company/careers/why-work-at-workday.html)

Please apply here: [https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/USA-CA-
San...](https://workday.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/Workday/job/USA-CA-San-
Francisco/Senior-Software-Engineer_JR-20909)

~~~
sam1994
/careers resulting in 404

~~~
33W
[https://www.workday.com/en-
us/company/careers.html](https://www.workday.com/en-us/company/careers.html)
looks to be the right spot

~~~
proexploit
Thank you! That's the right link.

------
nahyunk
Twine | San Francisco, CA | FULL TIME | ON-SITE

[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)

[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Product Manager

\- Growth Product Manager

\- Senior Copywriter

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Design Researcher

\- Designer

\- Recruiter

\--------------------------------

Twine is the only smart savings app built for two. It's a simple way to get
saving together, get investing together, and get to the future together.

This is an exciting time for us as we finalize the buildout of an ambitious
iOS app and gear up for a public launch this fall. Our work involves complex
integrations with leading aggregation and clearing APIs to enable real-time
money movement, automated portfolio management and intelligent financial
guidance.

Twine operates as an independent group within John Hancock (a leading Fortune
500 financial services company). We combine the fast pace, rapid iterations,
camaraderie and fun of an early-stage startup with the backing of an
established company with over 150 years of history and millions of customers.

We are currently looking to grow our team. Find more info here
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/) or feel free to get in
touch with me at nahyun@twine.com (Nahyun, Team Ops). Let's chat!

------
sirdavid
MullenLowe Boston | Mid-level Developer (fullstack) | On-site, Boston | Full-
time |
[https://us.mullenlowe.com/jobs/2470](https://us.mullenlowe.com/jobs/2470)

We're looking for a Mid-level Fullstack Developer with frontend leanings to
join our Boston team. Project workload could range from building frontend code
from scratch, helping maintain some of our ongoing client sites and work with
members of our design, UX, content, analytics and account teams to build sites
and other digital products for our clients.

You would be joining an office of 400+ employees and a tech group of 15+
designers, developers and QA specialists.

Some requirements:

\- Rock solid HTML and CSS skills, knowing where and when to leverage emerging
technologies and how to mitigate browser/device inconsistencies.

\- Experience with modern front-end tooling standards (SASS, Grunt/Gulp, Git,
etc).

\- Experience with back-end programming languages (PHP and/or Ruby preferred).

\- Experience with at least one modern CMS (Drupal, WordPress, etc.).

\- Experience with at least one modern server-side MVC framework (Rails,
Laravel, etc.) and how they relate to server and client-side Web development.

Perks: - 401k with up to 6% matching (Eligible after one month of employment).

\- Full health/dental benefits.

\- Fully-stocked beer/wine closet opened up every Thursday and Friday at 4pm.

If you're interested in applying, feel free to apply online at our site and
mention you saw the job on Hacker News (or mention me: Dave Lee).

------
mwi
Cropster ([https://cropster.com](https://cropster.com)) | Java Developer |
Innsbruck, the capital of the Alps, Austria, Europe | Full Time | ONSITE

Cropster is the market leader in software for the speciality coffee industry.
We work with farmers, exporter, importers and roasters in over 80 countries
around the world on a daily basis to help them deliver a better cup of coffee.
We love and share the philosophy that producing high quality foods benefits
producers and consumers equally.

Join us and help us build the tools and infrastructure that power the
speciality coffee industry. [https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-
end-develop...](https://www.cropster.com/about/careers/show/back-end-
developer-aut/)

Work–life balance:

If you love the outdoors, your bike or snow gear, then Innsbruck is definitely
a place that you will enjoy. And don't forget, winter is coming!

Learn more at
[https://www.cropster.com/about/](https://www.cropster.com/about/) or get in
touch via email at jobs@cropster.com.

------
spyckie2
GoodNotes [[http://goodnotes.com](http://goodnotes.com)] | Senior software
engineers (backend, frontend, iOS) | Full time | Hong Kong ONSITE, VISA

GoodNotes was created from our founder's frustration of taking readable and
reusable notes on his first iPad. We have since grown to millions of happy
users and have been featured on Apple's marketing materials.

We are a fully bootstrapped and profitable company. We started off as an indie
developer and now is time for us to grow the team. We are particularly looking
for lead web engineers as they will play an instrumental role to our future
growth (real time collaboration, multi platforms, and new business models to
name a few).

It’s an awesome opportunity to work with the one of the best iOS team in the
region on a product loved by millions. Hong Kong is also a great first stop if
you are interested in exploring Asia!

\---

We're especially looking for senior backend engineers with some previous
scaling experience, and we're giving out significant equity for this role.

Please apply at [http://t1.gl/gn](http://t1.gl/gn) or email
spencer@goodnotes.com.

------
sumobob
Oddball|DevOps Engineer|Los Angeles|Contract|Remote|oddball.io

Oddball believes that the best products are built when engineers understand
and value the things they are working on. We value learning and growth and the
ability to make a big impact at a small company. Work life balance is
important to us, and not something we just pay lip service to. We believe that
we can make big changes happen and improve the daily lives of millions of
people by bringing quality software to the federal space.

We are hiring for a Devops engineer to manage and deal with a site that makes
a positive impact on millions of Americans' daily lives

What you'll be doing:

Working hand in hand with great devops engineers building out devops best
practices in the federal space.

We are looking for someone with the following skill set:

* In-depth experience with config management tools like: Chef, Ansible, Puppet, SaltStack.

* The ability to create and support AWS environments.

* Skill in developing and improving CI/CD scripts and services for development and deployment.

* Experience in managing and dealing with DB migrations, writing general scripts etc.

This position is remote, and we're looking for a someone who can help us both
maintain, and improve infrastructure.

Interested? Shoot me an email at rob@oddball.io

------
techt
TenX | [https://www.tenx.tech](https://www.tenx.tech) | Singapore | Onsite
(VISA OK) & REMOTE OK

Positions: Rust Programmers

Remuneration: Extremely competitive.

Based in Singapore, we're TenX, a cryptocurrency-focused tech company that
strives to build the best software in the crypto world, starting with a multi-
cryptocurrency wallet. Having raised $80M in our ICO, we're now ready to scale
our team and tackle bigger challenges.

We're primarily looking for strong Rust developers, but are open to smart
programmers willing to extend their skillset. We are strong believers in CI,
testing, and safe and secure programming principles, as we're doing business
in a very rough and demanding environment.

The extent of what we're building is very wide, so various backgrounds are
welcome, as long as you do not mind writing solid backend code. Experience
with credit card payment integrations is a definite plus for some of our
projects.

No whiteboard or fizzbuzz interview, but don't worry we'll make you sure can
code.

Apply at: [https://tenx.bamboohr.com/jobs/](https://tenx.bamboohr.com/jobs/)

------
theyCallMeSwift
Major League Hacking | Engineering & Marketing Roles | Full Time, Part Time |
Onsite, Remote | [http://mlh.io](http://mlh.io)

We work with the largest community of student developers in the world to help
them become amazing hackers. Major League Hacking (MLH) works with student
organizers across the globe to put on events on their campus. We're a B-Corp
that's been around for four years and work with 200+ events per year for
65,000 students.

We're currently hiring a full time software engineer and looking for some part
time help with marketing & copywriting.

Full-Stack Software Engineer (Full-time, NYC): We're looking for an engineer
to help us write and maintain software that helps us empower hackers, working
across frontend (HTML/CSS/JS) and backend (Rails). We're a small team and
you'd have the ability to help guide the engineering products from start to
finish while working with an accomplished senior engineer. - More and Apply:
[https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/full-stack-
engineer/](https://careers.mlh.io/jobs/product/full-stack-engineer/)

Creative Copywriter (Part-time, Remote): We are looking for a creative
copywriter to help us craft compelling brand and product messaging. Ideally,
we are seeking someone we can work with in an ongoing basis. Examples of
projects you might write copy for: presentations & collateral, product landing
pages, transactional emails, marketing emails & social media. More and Apply:
[https://www.upwork.com/jobs/~01c76be90835df5c53](https://www.upwork.com/jobs/~01c76be90835df5c53)

------
jlehman
Starcity is looking for a full-stack software engineer. We're a young company
that's growing fast and needs people who can keep up. Above all else, we value
respect, integrity and perseverance in our team members.

Our mission is to make great cities accessible to everyone. We do that by
creating community homes--a unique new affordable way to live in cities. We’re
a tech-enabled company that places a high value on experimentation and
excellent craftsmanship.

As an early member of the team you will be afforded significant autonomy and
room to grow within the company. You will work alongside the CTO to design,
implement and maintain software that affects all aspects of our business. You
will be expected to work on a variety of different products ranging from web
and/or mobile apps for our members, internal business operations/management
tools, payment and order management systems, IoT device management and
administration, data ingestion and analysis, and more. Your role will be
dynamic and challenging.

As a member of a small engineering team you will be expected to not only work
collaboratively, but to take complete ownership over entire software products
and their development lifecycles. You should be excellent at communication and
prioritization; you will work with our product, operations and community teams
to build separate (but often related) products and understand the broader
context of the company and its goals to determine how to prioritize the many
projects.

This is a full-stack role--you should be comfortable working on/with front-end
applications, databases, web services, system administration and with third-
party APIs.

Our stack is Datomic/Clojure/ClojureScript. Familiarity with these is a huge
bonus.

~~~
the2bears
Link to your site?

~~~
wellpast
[https://joinstarcity.com/](https://joinstarcity.com/) (Found it from last
month's "Who is hiring?" \-- however it is replying HTTP 500s right now.)

------
KurtisL
San Francisco, CA.

Software Engineer: Full time, Onsite. Small team working on everything from
machine learning to javascript.

SigOpt is building a cloud-based ensemble of optimization tools that is proven
and integrates seamlessly into existing infrastructure. We're used by globally
recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic trading and
consumer packaged goods industries.

We're looking for generalists who feel comfortable working on everything from
machine learning pipelines to javascript to join our small but growing team.
Our stack is built on tested and popular tools like postgres, python, AWS,
node, react. We prefer versatile developers over experts in a single field.

Responsibilities: -Work with customer success and the research engineers to
design, build and ship new features in the API -Design, build and continue to
improve the SigOpt web experience, from account administration to cutting edge
visualizations -Champion usability and clean design across the website and
API, maintaining the high bar that our customers continue to give us positive
feedback on -Showcase SigOpt in code examples from our public GitHub repo,
documentation and how-to articles on the website, and occasionally blog posts

Requirements: -Minimum 1 year industry experience in a software engineering
role -Experience in a wide variety of languages and tools

Pluses: -React/ES6 experience -API design experience -Experience writing and
maintaining test suites including unit, integration and browser tests -Machine
learning experience -Strong oral and written communication skills

More information at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
apishdadi
Senior Account Representative | Chicago, IL US | Outbound

Job Posting
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/491854430/?pathWildca...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/491854430/?pathWildcard=491854430&trk=mcm)

------
olojobs
REMOTE or NYC, US Citizens Only, Full Time

Olo is revolutionizing the customer experience at these restaurant chains, and
we're looking for talented engineers to join our team and help achieve this
vision. As part of the team you will play a significant and visible role in
helping us scale one of the most advanced food ordering platforms in the
market. You will design and develop integrations to a variety of third party
systems that make up the restaurant technology ecosystem. While primarily
focused on our back-end, the position requires contributions throughout our
stack.

Requirements: A passion for computing that extends beyond work At least 3
years on-the-job development experience at a senior technical level A drive to
automate anything that has to be done more than once Excellent knowledge of
C#, .NET and object oriented concepts Adept at writing unit tests and testable
code, and working under distributed version control (preferably Git) In-depth
understanding of Windows, SQL Server and networking concepts Hands-on
experience instrumenting, deploying and monitoring production code BS degree
in a technical field of study, or equivalent practical experience Excellent
English writing and communication skills Legal right to work in the U.S.

About Olo

Olo reaches millions of consumers by powering mobile and online ordering for
many of the country’s largest restaurant chains. Mobile ordering and payments
is an exciting and active industry full of interesting players and yet still a
relatively untapped market ripe for disruption.

Apply here: [http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/6M8Tyhl8lJ/Senior-
Software-E...](http://olo.applytojob.com/apply/6M8Tyhl8lJ/Senior-Software-
Engineer-NET-BackEnd)

------
PaktorPteLtd
Paktor was founded with the mission of connecting singles in Asia through
technology- enabled platforms. Since its founding in 2013, Paktor Group has
expanded beyond Singapore to the rest of Southeast Asia and North Asia,
becoming the largest social dating group in the region. The company merged
with the Taiwan-based firm to form M17 Entertainment, the leading social
entertainment company in the region. Along with its other acquisitions in
social dating such as Down, Inc and Goodnight, the group’s social
entertainment and dating assets jointly account for over 20 million users in
Asia.

We are hiring Web Developer and Product Manager [DOWN]

Web Developer -
[https://www.techinasia.com/jobs/0a0eb975-546c-42b9-a4c0-7701...](https://www.techinasia.com/jobs/0a0eb975-546c-42b9-a4c0-77017d6776eb)

Product Manager [DOWN] -
[https://www.techinasia.com/jobs/d7952697-192a-43a4-92f9-6015...](https://www.techinasia.com/jobs/d7952697-192a-43a4-92f9-6015a0157ab1)

Do click on the link and send in your resume to us [recruitment@gopaktor.com].

------
almir_tmp
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developer | Berlin, Munich, Cologne, Hamburg | Full-Time
| Ruby, Python, Java, Scala, Clojure, JS, C# or GO, Test-Driven-Development
and Continuous Delivery | Apply:
[http://grnh.se/4yjib21](http://grnh.se/4yjib21)

------
pcole
London | Night Zookeeper | Full Stack Javascript Developers | ONSITE | Full-
Time

We are looking for 2 talented full stack Javascript developers, one junior,
and another more senior, to join our small but passionate team.

Night Zookeeper is a children's story and series of educational games/products
that we've created with the aim of inspiring children to develop their
creativity, encouraging them to become creators rather than consumers of
digital content. Our core product is an online educational game used in
thousands of schools around the world with a focus on creative writing. We are
also planning a fun consumer facing product.

Server side, we use Node.js and are currently building a GraphQL API to
replace/complement our old REST backend and are doing some work on analysing
the students writing to detect spelling and grammar mistakes. Client side we
use React/Redux. We make heavy use of Canvas, SVG and various game/animation
libraries to make the experience super fun for kids.

There is no shortage of interesting projects to work on, with lots of scope
for experimentation with the latest technologies.

We offer competitive salaries and stock options.

To apply, simply email philip@nigtzookeeper.com with your CV/Github or
whatever else you think will help us understand who you are, where your
passions lie and what you are looking for in your career.

Here's a more in depth Job Ad: [https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/full-stack-
javascript-developer-...](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/full-stack-javascript-
developer-at-night-zookeeper) Our website:
[http://www.nightzookeeper.com](http://www.nightzookeeper.com)

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Front-End and Full-Stack Engineers | REMOTE | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from creating production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our engineering
team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Postgres. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an
important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading projects
building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend tools.
Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

------
tdaltonc
Dopamine Labs | Venice Beach CA | full-stack web-dev | FULL TIME | ONSITE

We use AI and Neuroscience to make technology that changes people. In this
future we’re building, our environment is alive and responsive to who we want
to become, and will know exactly how to motivate us to become that best
version of ourselves. We’ve tested our groundbreaking approach in a dozen apps
and it had a huge effect on user engagement, retention, and revenue. We turned
that success into a >$1M venture round and now we’re growing the team.

We need an outstanding fullstack web developer to join the team. You’ll build-
out beautiful, stable, extensible enterprise dashboards for both of our
products - the Dopamine API, and Space, as well as our internal control
dashboards and customer-facing communication automation. These dashboards and
automation play a critical role as the primary customer touch-point for the
company.

[https://angel.co/dopamine-1/jobs/290098-fullstack-web-
develo...](https://angel.co/dopamine-1/jobs/290098-fullstack-web-developer)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Software Engineer, Bioinformatics | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art Computer Science and
Data Science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

Software Engineer (Front-end, Back-end:)
[https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a](https://goo.gl/Ca4t0a)

Data Scientist: [https://goo.gl/XmQtnk](https://goo.gl/XmQtnk)

Machine Learning: [https://goo.gl/laoyvF](https://goo.gl/laoyvF)

Product Management: [https://goo.gl/t7vNfo](https://goo.gl/t7vNfo)

* Please include a short note mentioning you saw the posting on HN.

------
jeremyjbowers
The New York Times | Developer, backend + infrastructure | NYC | Full-time |
Onsite | [https://www.nytimes.com/](https://www.nytimes.com/)

The New York Times' Interactive News team is hiring a developer to work on our
backend services, infrastructure and tooling.

Interactive News a special digital projects team embedded within The Times'
newsroom. We work with editors, reporters, photographers, designers and other
developers to create newsroom-facing tools and reader-facing projects that
expand the horizons of our digital news report.

Our stack is Node / Rails / Go / Django and MongoDB / MySQL / Postgres /
ElasticSearch on Docker via Kubernetes and Google Cloud services. And we need
your help keeping all the moving parts moving.

Apply here: [https://nytimes.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Tech/job/New-
Yor...](https://nytimes.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/Tech/job/New-York-
NY/Interactive-News-Developer--Backend-and-Tooling-_REQ-001804-1)

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Backend Engineer | Montreal, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://www.paymentrails.com](https://www.paymentrails.com)

We're looking for a few great engineers to join our team! The engineering
organization is a group of people who are interested in learning and
developing their skills and engineers to build a great product and have happy
customers.

About you:

You've worked on backend software services in a production environment (e.g.
not just school projects) and understand how to build and develop reliable and
scalable software in a team environment. If you've worked in Java, Go,
JavaScript, Ruby, or Python and interested in working on a API layer built in
TypeScript on AWS we're interested in talking with you.

About us:

Payment Rails is a growing FinTech startup here in Montreal with customer
using our platform on a daily basis. Out founders have work online payments
and have extensive experience with the industry, our technical team is made up
of passionate people who love to learn and have great experience building
system that scale.

Email: david@paymentrails.com

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | Full Stack Developer, Senior Full Stack Developer, UI/UX Designer
| London, UK | Onsite, Full-time

We're on a mission to track every interesting startup and high-growth company
in the UK. Our web platform is the number one source for data on these
exciting companies.

If you're a fearless generalist who loves working with Django and Python and
doesn't mind getting stuck into different problems then this could be the
perfect opportunity for you. Alternatively you could be looking for a UX role
where you can take full ownership of user research through to prototype and
implementation.

You'll help us as we try to solve some of our big problems like: finding and
matching the people associated with high-growth companies, improving our
market-leading search tools, better understanding our users' behaviour and
improving our machine learning classifiers.

Our current stack includes Django, Python, D3, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
Docker, scikit-learn and much more!

Apply at: [http://about.beauhurst.com/jobs](http://about.beauhurst.com/jobs)

------
taber
Intact Solutions ([https://intact.design/;](https://intact.design/;)
[http://intact-solutions.com/](http://intact-solutions.com/)) | Berkeley, CA;
Madison, WI | Full-time | Onsite

We're building a finite element analysis API on the web. Think of it like
continuous integration, but for mechanical engineers. We're looking for
software engineers with interest in computational geometry, computational
physics/engineering, and building elegant user experiences for complicated
technical software.

Our stack: * C++ for performance-critical finite element code * Ruby on Rails
for server code * React + Three.js + regl on the frontend.

We're looking for someone who is proficient in at least one of the layers of
our stack, and who wants to work with the full stack. We prefer previous C++
experience, but will also gladly bring you up to speed if you have a solid
foundation in software engineering. We'd love to hear from you! Email:
ataber[AT]intact-solutions[DOT]com

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Plovdiv | ONSITE | 4-12 months INTERNS

We are looking for new colleagues to help improve our FOSS solutions
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and contribute to
research and industrial projects. If you are passionate about open source
software and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch with us!

Candidates will do a programming challenge followed by an interview. We're
currently looking for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | Web Mesh Network JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Artificial Language Processing Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Connected Cars JavaScript Developer | Lille | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Site Reliability Python Developer | Paris | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy Python Developer | Munich | INTERN  
    
        - Nexedi | Big Data Machine Learning Python Developer | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Linux JavaScript Port Developer | Lille | INTERN   
    
        - Nexedi | AI Business Bot Python Developer | Munich | INTERN
       

About Nexedi: We are a small international team of about 35 programmers
(headquarters in Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We run our
own stack and provide customization services (code is free, time isn't). We
can tinker, need to think out-of-the-box/ram/space and work mostly autonomous.
We all use Chromebooks, our hierarchy is as flat as the area around Lille, our
offices are paperless and we have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and
(vanilla) JavaScript. If you're looking for fame or gain, we're not the right
place. For purpose and leverage, we might be worth considering. Join us!

------
jupib
ElementAI | Software Developers | Montreal/ Canada | Onsite

Our AI developers are much more than simple developers. We’re building
autonomous, accountable, self-managed and cross-functional teams that are
responsible for the delivery and operations of end-to-end AI solutions. This
includes taking findings from our Research Lab and productizing them in order
to meet the highest production standards.

We're looking for people with;

\- At least 5 years of experience on large scale projects, preferably
continuously delivered SaaS projects;

\- Experience and mastery of a few programming languages; we use Python and
Go, but welcome any developer willing to learn;

\- Experience with Continuous Delivery of cloud native, microservice-based
large scale solutions in a DevOps culture;

\- Experience with Continuous Delivery and its toolchain (e.g. Git workflow,
CI systems like Jenkins, CircleCI, SnapCI, Team Foundation, jFrog Artifactory,
etc);

\- Experience with Docker, Kubernetes or other container-based deployment
along with the automation tools, an asset;

Apply online @ [http://grnh.se/3680b11](http://grnh.se/3680b11)

------
agotterer
Knotch | Senior Backend Engineers, Fullstack Engineers, Data Scientist | NYC |
On-site or remote

Knotch ([https://www.knotch.it](https://www.knotch.it)) is a series A funded
($14M) brand measurement platform used by some of the world’s largest brands
and distributed on some of the internet’s most popular publications. Our stack
includes Ruby, NodeJS, Postgres, MongoDB, Rails, Grape, Express, Redis, React,
D3, StatsD, Docker, Terraform, Ansible, AWS, and more.

Company benefits: \- Free health, dental, and vision insurance. \- Free lunch
\- Free metrocard \- Unlimited vacation and sick days \- Flexible work from
home / remote policy \- Dog friendly office \- Discretionary bonus program

Senior Backend Engineer:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=117814)

Fullstack Engineer:
[https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197](https://www.knotch.it/jobs?gh_jid=268197)

Data Scientist: No JD at the moment, email adam|at|knotch|.|com

------
leoedin
Automata Technologies | Central London, UK | Full time | Onsite

Automata is a London based technology company working to democratize robotics
through low-cost hardware and easy to use software. Eva, Automata’s first
product is a low­-cost, plug & ­play, table-­top robotic arm enabling
automation of menial tasks currently done manually in manufacturing and other
industries.

We're looking for software developers of all types, from front end (javascript
and web technologies, WebGL and the interesting architectural problems that
come from controlling a real time system through a browser), Go, C++ (our back
end needs to coordinate robot commands, plan the robot motion and interface
with the world) all the way down to embedded C running on microcontrollers
(controlling our motors, detecting collisions).

Apply by emailing us or through AngelList [https://angel.co/automata-
technologies](https://angel.co/automata-technologies)
[http://automata.tech](http://automata.tech)

------
j_kauf
Raizlabs – Boston, MA | Oakland, CA | Full Time | Onsite – Hiring for Android,
iOS, and Web

Raizlabs is a tightly knit team of mobile experts dedicated to building great
software. Companies request our expertise and talent to conceive, design, and
engineer their mobile strategies. We’ve worked in a diverse array of
industries and technologies ranging from education to medical wearables, and
are always playing with novel technologies.

We’re looking for seasoned, mid-to-senior level iOS, Android, and web (Rails
and React focus) engineers who have shipped apps. You should understand your
platform inside and out and take pride in your craft. Exceptional candidates
will have experience architecting applications from scratch and a passion for
implementing sophisticated user interfaces. Be prepared to choose the right
tool for the job and use the latest and greatest wherever appropriate.

If you have any questions, feel free to email me directly at
justin~at~raizlabs.com

[https://www.raizlabs.com/careers](https://www.raizlabs.com/careers)

------
faberbrain
1bios | Senior Software Engineer | Truckee/Lake Tahoe, CA | FULL-TIME, ONSITE
or REMOTE

About 1bios:

* We provide a health management platform for healthcare providers and health insurers

* Our products help our customers deliver tech-enabled programs that support the best health of their members using realtime tracking, monitoring, scoring/analytics, incentives, more (this is part of the ongoing shift in healthcare business models towards what is called "Value Based Care").

We are seeking a Senior Engineer to join our team. As a senior member of our
small, early stage company you would have ample opportunities to make a direct
impact on decisions about our stack, product, processes and team culture
moving forward.

* Current stack is Ruby on the backend, Javascript+Typescript on the front end.

* We love Ruby, but typical Ruby idioms (ie: magic; implicit, mutable state everywhere) not so much. Our style is far more functional and explicit than a typical Ruby codebase

* Must have enough experience to work well independently, and understand the balance between engineering and business requirements

Please send inquiries to pro@1bios.co

------
egonschiele
Etsy is looking for an onsite senior engineer in San Francisco:
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c13723d8-a107-481d-be4b-91f...](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/c13723d8-a107-481d-be4b-91fe76eae3f9)

------
stacksharekane
StackShare | Full-time | San Francisco

[https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare/stackshare)

We’re on a mission to create the best place for engineers to figure out how to
piece together their tech stack. Our vision is to transform the way that all
SaaS tools and infrastructure are bought and sold.

Open roles:

\- Front-End Engineer (React + Rails) -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-
soft...](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/186787-front-end-react-software-
engineer)

\- Developer Evangelist - [https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

\- Technical Content Manager -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/145270-content-
manager](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/145270-content-manager)

We're a small distributed team of 5 on a fresh growth spurt and building out a
core local presence here in SF. Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[https://stackshare.io/stackshare](https://stackshare.io/stackshare).

How we work:

Every engineer owns and is responsible for the products they build (e.g. Stack
News). Before writing any code, the engineer tagged to the product writes a
blog post announcing it to the StackShare community. From there, they spec out
the product in detail and get feedback from at least one other engineer. Once
the initial version of the product is built they ship it to a small group of
beta testers, gather feedback, and iterate. Once the product has shipped to
production, this engineer is then responsible for monitoring the metrics that
matter for this product and iterating to improve it. Since we're building a
product for engineers, we believe in letting our engineers work on things that
interest them and giving them ownership over these products.

Interview process:

Phone Screen -> Technical Homework -> Technical Interviews -> Product
Interviews -> Offer!

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing us please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
yahnoosh
Microsoft | Software Engineer | Redmond, WA | Full-time | ONSITE

Join us to help Microsoft bring AI to the Cloud!

The Azure Search team at Microsoft is looking for an engineer to join the Core
Search team. We are working improve the key drivers of customer satisfaction:
search relevance and query understanding. Problems we are working to solve
include: Q&A system over structured data, training ranking models based on
users’ behavior, new query expansion strategies leveraging BING’s knowledge
graph, and other problems that will challenge your critical thinking and
creative abilities as much as your programming skills. We value new ideas,
team players, and responsible self-starters. If you have direct experience or
transferable skills in the areas of information retrieval or machine learning,
you could be a great fit for our team.

Read the full job description here:
[http://aka.ms/searchjob](http://aka.ms/searchjob)

If you're interested ping me at janusz.lembicz (@) microsoft (.) com (no
recruiters please)

------
simeonlee
Primary Data | Front End Engineer | Los Altos, California | Full-Time, ONSITE,
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/primary-
data/job/onLA4fww](http://jobs.jobvite.com/primary-data/job/onLA4fww)

Hey I’m Simeon Lee, a senior UI engineer at Primary Data
(www.primarydata.com). We're growing and looking for high performance athletes
to join our front end team to deliver graphical insights into our customers'
automated data mobility and migration across their entire data infrastructure.
We're tackling a big problem, and after we're done companies won't be willing
to manage their data in the same manual way again.

Your responsibilities will include implementing new features, driving codebase
improvements, and working across teams to ensure the timely and tested
delivery of core products. We've just switched to a React / Redux based
codebase, and we're looking for superstars in modern JavaScript development to
power up our transition and growth.

Primary Data intelligently automates the flow of data to ensure the right data
is in the right place at the right time across enterprise infrastructure and
the cloud. We have really experienced senior leadership that counts the likes
of former founders of fusion.io and Steve Wozniak, and we are at an inflection
point in our growth. We have a laid back office in Los Altos, California,
right near Stanford and Palo Alto, and we have no problems with you working at
home for a few days out of every week - we firmly believe in productivity and
eliminating wasteful distractions. You'd get to work with some of the
brightest minds in enterprise software working to fundamentally change the way
companies house and manage aging data!

PS. We are also always on the lookout for astounding backend people - check
out our careers page on our site!

------
nmackecj
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | Los Angeles | Onsite | Full Time |
engineering.cj.com

The Sr. Software Engineer will be part of a small, autonomous team that is
product centered with dedicated product owners. With a focus on innovation,
you will have the opportunity to solve interesting problems and be a disrupter
in the industry. If you are a passionate and collaborative code craftsman that
is looking for an opportunity to put your engineering capabilities to the
test, this could be the perfect role for you.

Professional Experience And Skills

-Accomplished engineer with 5+ years of progressive software design and development experience

-Commitment to automate everything: build, test, deploy

-Interest in functional programming (Scala, Clojure, Haskell)

-Desire to do XP, full time TDD, your own QA

-SQL/NoSQL

-Experience with Spring preferred (including an understanding of its warts)

-Experience with JavaScript, jQuery, ReactJS also preferred

Interested?

If you're ready to leverage your proven leadership track record and join CJ
Affiliate, we want to speak with you! Apply now and let's build a world-class
engineering team together.

Find Out More

github.com/cjdev

our stack: cjdev.github.io/technologyradar/

engineering.cj.com

~~~
jakelaboss
Just a heads up, looks like you dropped the '-' in your stack link.
"cjdev.github.io/technologyradar/" 404s but "cjdev.github.io/technology-
radar/" works fine.

------
s3nnyy
trustyou.tech | Python and Ruby Backend | Munich, Germany | SALARY: 55k-80k
EUR | ONSITE |

We at Trustyou help hotels to track the happiness of their guests: We scan
booking.com, trip-advisor and other sources to enable hotel owners to
understand customer’s feedback that is usually scattered all over the web.
Recently we bought a Ruby messaging app (that helps hotels to chat in real-
time with guests) and would need a Ruby engineer.

We use Python heavily on the backend and always look for Python or Fullstack
engineers. We have a great software engineering culture. We often sponsor
tech-events and conferences like PyMunich and Europython.

Interview process:

1) Phone call with a technical person

2) Coding task via qualified.io (skipped depending on first impression)

3) Onsite half day with us (we pay expenses)

Send us a short intro about yourself:

jobs+hn@trustyou.tech

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Junior .. Senior frontend developer | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-
time, token plan available.

Are you a developer who loves live music? And do you want to join the ticket
revolution? At GUTS we’re not only building a product, but as a team we
chasing a common goal: Stop disgraceful secondary ticket prices and ticket
fraud. GUTS is a ticketing system which uses blockchain technology to register
ownership of SMART-tickets. GUTS makes ticket fraud impossible. The ticket can
only be (re)sold at a fixed price, so no more disgraceful prices for secondary
tickets.

GUTS is currently also doing an ICO - the GET token. We've just closed our
presale and reached our € 2.3M soft cap. See [https://blog.guts.tickets/get-
protocol-public-pre-sale-round...](https://blog.guts.tickets/get-protocol-
public-pre-sale-round-completed-1908-eth-collected-
from-804-contributors-b91846663e98)

Which means more resources to fight ticket fraud and disgraceful secondary
ticket prices!

GUTS Tickets is looking for extra support for our frontend team. For this we
are looking for a junior/medior/senior frontend developer, preferably with
EmberJS experience or willingess to learn.

Our current stack consists of

\- EmberJS (2.16) \- Python 3.5 / Django / Django REST Framework \- Ethereum /
solidity / blockchain technology \- react native

To expand our team we're hiring for different roles:

\- junior..senior frontend developer. Experience with EmberJS (>2.3) is
preferred

Of course full stack frontend/backend/mobile developers that have experience
with a mix of the above technologies are also very welcome to apply.

We prefer people who can be onsite so full remote working is not an option
right now. We also cannot provide visa's or relocation services at this time.
We can support expats with applying for the 30% ruling.

We can however offer you: A competitive salary based on your experience. Part-
time/full-time options. Friday drinks and kroketten. Table tennis or
Playstation matches: your choice! A desk in & committed team-members.

If you're interested in working with us, please send your CV to
jobs@guts.tickets

[https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring](https://guts.tickets/we-are-hiring)

------
robot
Buzz | Senior Software Engineer - Rails and Ember.js | Mountain View CA |
REMOTE, INTERNS | Full-Time

We are a SaaS company offering a community building tool called Buzz. Buzz
helps companies launch social-network like communities and lets them engage
with their users in their own platform. We find development of this software
fun: it is social, people-oriented. It encourages learning and spreading of
knowledge.

Positions: Rails and Ember.js developers

Apply: info@getbuzz.io

Rails: – Practical knowledge and understanding of the Ruby on Rails
architecture – Experience with databases, normalization, sharding, caching
(Redis, PostgreSQL) – Experience with deployment – Understanding of Rails API
and front-end development – Node.js experience is a plus – Real-time backend
experience is a plus (socket.io and similar)

Emberjs: – Experience developing components, features using popular javascript
frameworks – Experience with Javascript as a language, and how the javascript
browser engines work. \- Emberjs experience is a plus.

Our day-to-day workflow involves developing new application features, update
and optimization of the backend architecture, improving our deployment
processes, improvements in database design, access, caching. You should also
be comfortable to work with Ember javascript framework and its interface with
Rails.

This is a great opportunity for an interested and able engineer to get exposed
to a lot of technologies fast, also see the impact of her/his work quickly.

Team and Environment: We work remotely, using online tools. Our main office is
in Mountain View, CA. We work flexible times, and encourage you to set up the
best working environment for yourself. We are a small, tightly knit team who
truly cares about this product. We are looking for someone who will be just as
excited.

------
almir_tmp
ThoughtWorks | Technical Operations Consultant | Cologne | Full-Time | TCP /
IP, DNS, DHCP, Vendor Management, virtual machines, software development |
Apply: [http://grnh.se/ulr50o1](http://grnh.se/ulr50o1)

------
dpnewman
Anyroad | Backend, Full-stack, iOS | San Francisco | Full-time | On-site

AnyRoad is building the first ERM (Experience Relationship Management)
platform which empowers enterprises by enabling them to turn real-life,
customer experiences into useful data and analytics. (Honda, Diageo,
Budweiser, Wild Turkey, Anchor Brewing among others).
React/Rails/Redux/Redshift/iOS. We're currently an 18 person company with 10
people in our San Francisco office, including 3 engineers. It's a fun,
creative and collaborative group. As part of Anyroad development team, you'll
have a lot of input, ownership, and ability to ship impactful, core features.
Anyroad is recently seed funded from investors like Marc Benioff, Rally
Ventures, and Precursor Ventures. We're seeing impressive growth and new
signings. We're looking to add 2 more engineers to the team (Backend FS and
iOS). Please share resume/cv (DM here or email to jonathan at anyroad.com).

Look forward to hearing from you.

------
howon92
Fountain | Rails developers | SF | VISA | ONSITE/REMOTE

Fountain is a hiring automation platform for hourly workers (e.g. GrubHub,
Deliveroo, Cabify, etc.). As a YC-backed, series A startup we focus on
automation and machine learning to drive client success. We are looking for
strong Ruby developers to join us immediately (> 1 yr professional experience)

Apply here:

[https://www.fountain.com/onboardiq/apply/backend-
developer-r...](https://www.fountain.com/onboardiq/apply/backend-developer-
ruby-on-rails?utm_source=hn&utm_campaign=hn)

Read more about us here:

1\.
[https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/06/onboardiq-9-1m/](https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/06/onboardiq-9-1m/)
2\. [https://blog.onboardiq.com/onboardiq-changes-name-to-
fountai...](https://blog.onboardiq.com/onboardiq-changes-name-to-
fountain-8d83262d18db)

Shoot me questions directly:

howon+hn@fountain.com

------
jaas
Let's Encrypt | Systems Administrator | Remote | Full Time

Let’s Encrypt is a free, automated, and open Certificate Authority.

[https://letsencrypt.org/jobs/](https://letsencrypt.org/jobs/)

~~~
gravyboat
Contacted their team in the past and never received a response (positive or
negative) even after trying to follow up. Would recommend against expecting a
response.

------
timespot
TimeSpot ([https://timespothq.com](https://timespothq.com)) | Full Stack
Developer | REMOTE | Full-Time

TimeSpot is looking for an experienced (2+ years) Full Stack Developer (React
and Django) to work remotely. Some experience in DevOps and system
architecture is required.

We're building an enterprise SaaS app for employee time management. As a full-
stack developer at TimeSpot, you will be working on developing and improving
features for an early stage company and having high impact on the product.
Besides technical skills, great attention to the details, communication and
enthusiasm is what we’re looking for in an ideal candidate.

TimeSpot is a fully remote bootstrapped company. We have positive and
supportive culture with a high emphasis on work / life balance and flexible
work hours.

More details and to apply (mention HN in the subject).
[https://timespothq.com/careers/](https://timespothq.com/careers/)

------
gorkemcetin
Countly Analytics | Worldwide | Full Stack Nodejs developer | Remote (GMT to
GMT+6) | [https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-
developer/](https://count.ly/full-stack-node-js-developer/)

We are a 20-person (and growing) mobile and web analytics platform. Most of
the things we do are open source (check [http://github.com/countly/countly-
server](http://github.com/countly/countly-server)). We track more than 13.000
mobile applications on over 1.2B devices, and collect more than 50 billion
datapoints per month on over 2000 servers.

So if you like coding remotely, have a passion with open source technologies,
like to solve interesting data analysis problems & visualization
methodologies, work in an entertaining environment with smart people, this job
is for you :)

Frontend requirements: Good understanding of UI,

JS Backend requirements: Nodejs + MongoDB

Platform: Linux. Scripting knowledge is a plus

(PS: No recruitment firms please)

------
cstrasen
MEDIGO | Berlin | fulltime | multiple positions | onsite | visa | relocation |
internships

    
    
      Junior/Senior Full Stack Developer (go, react) -> http://grnh.se/i7n81y1
      Junior/Senior Front End Developer (react) -> http://grnh.se/u1gbiq1
    

We are 50 ppl, trying to do our part in fixing healthcare world wide in B2B
and B2C with our marketplace. Having evolved towards react and a service
oriented architecture with docker and go, we are looking for smart and capable
individuals that like to work on the full stack.

features:

    
    
      mature & cross-functional teams with high seniority
      solid CI/CD/chatops pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      25% remote if you prefer
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym- and marathon-teams ..)
      learning culture, hack-teams
      any hardware/software/tools you need
      relocation/sign-on bonus

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
Recruiting_HPR
Hyannis Port Research | Software Engineer | Needham, MA

As a Software Engineer at HPR you will build upon your proven software
engineering abilities as we advance the state of the art in high performance
computing and electronic trading. You will design, develop, and debug C
applications that run on multi-core Linux systems to process large amounts of
high-throughput, low-latency network data. As a member of a small team, you
will have the opportunity to collaborate directly with customers that are
using the products that you develop.

Required Skills

• MS/BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering, or related

• 2+ years of relevant work experience within similar environment

• Established track record of delivering high quality results in a
professional engineering organization

• Strong C programming skills

• Strong Linux application development skills

• A passion for writing software that is clean, simple, and elegant

• Proficiency with concurrency and multi-threaded architectures

• Proven experience with socket programming and TCP • Proven experience with
C++, Java

• Proven experience with scripting languages such as Python and Shell

• Great verbal and written communication skills

• Demonstrable ability to work well in a fast-paced environment

Please note: HPR currently does not provide H-1B visa sponsorship

Desired Skills

• Financial market knowledge

HPR Offers: A great work environment, competitive compensation, and a relaxed,
engineering-inducing atmosphere, as well as the opportunity to work with high-
performance technologies while leaving your fingerprints on our code, clients,
and culture.

www.hyannisportresearch.com

------
Sambdala
Qadre | London, GB | Full Time & Contract | On-Site (Chancery Lane)

[http://qad.re](http://qad.re) \- nick@qad.re

Open Positions:

\- Python Developers (3+)

\- Web Developers (2+)

We build underlying blockchain infrastructure that's not based on the hyped
cryptocurrency code bases, but instead has been built from the ground up to
integrate as a true horizontal layer that integrates well with the full tech
stack.

We aren't necessarily looking for people who have worked in blockchain before,
but just smart people who can get things done, and we can train you on the
blockchain side of things.

You'll be mainly working on tools for others to build end products with,
ranging from pharmaceuticals to finance to luxury goods to online gaming.

We're a quickly growing team, working with several other companies to migrate
a lot of the shotgun-to-foot style ethereum smart contract prototypes to
something more suited for the reliability and safety demands that the real
world tends to require.

Must be okay with the fact we have an office puppy.

------
rgbrgb
Open Listings | [https://www.openlistings.com](https://www.openlistings.com) |
Los Angeles, CA | full-time | onsite

We're fixing the user experience of shopping for and purchasing a home, while
making it dramatically more efficient and affordable. High level engineering +
UX problems:

\- show people homes they'll like

\- help them collaborate with their co-buyers on a decision

\- provide delightful on-demands tours

\- provide a seamless online transaction process

...all while interfacing with the existing marketplace that is basically a
distributed ebay run by real estate agents on cell phones.

It's fun, it's ambitious, and little by little we're making housing more
affordable.

Engineers:
[https://openlistings.workable.com/j/C6EEA0389D](https://openlistings.workable.com/j/C6EEA0389D)

Designers:
[https://openlistings.workable.com/j/07286E53F2](https://openlistings.workable.com/j/07286E53F2)

------
spmurrayzzz
Starry | Boston, MA & NYC | Full-time | ONSITE

Starry is an Internet service provider that eliminates the bundles, contracts,
hidden fees, and just leaves the good part: Lightning-fast, incredibly
reliable, awesome internet service. To do this, we invented new technologies
that let us deliver super-fast Internet service using high-frequency wireless
spectrum. And we’re just getting started.

We love coming up with huge ideas and figuring out ways to bring them to life.
Our team spans RF engineering, hardware architecture, firmware, UX, UI,
software, industrial design, marketing, branding, and communications. And one
thing we all share is an intense desire to make something beautiful. Something
that makes a real dent. If that’s a desire you share, we should talk.

Our tech stack includes: Node.js, C, C++, Go, Python, Rust.

A full list and descriptions of our open roles can be found at
[https://starry.com/careers](https://starry.com/careers)

------
goldscott
Express Logic | USB embedded stack engineer | San Diego | ONSITE

Looking for full time USB Stack embedded software developer to join our
outstanding engineering team at Express Logic headquarters.

Location: San Diego

Qualifications: BS/MS in Computer Science with 5 years of experience

Excellent verbal and written communication skills

Extensive knowledge of USB, both host and device, and common classes

Working knowledge of embedded OSes such as ThreadX, Nucleus, VxWorks

Demonstrate experience in one of the following areas:

USB host/device and classes

Real Time Operating Systems

File Management Systems (FAT32, exFAT)

Device drivers

Must be proficient in C programming language

Preferred tool experience: Eclipse, IAR EWARM, ARM)

Knowledge of ARM assembly language is highly desirable

Must be able to understand microprocessor datasheet and hardware schematics

Must be able to design and implement software components following technical
specifications

Excellent communication skills required to interact with partners and
customers for pre- and post-sales technical support and trainings

[https://rtos.com/about/employment/](https://rtos.com/about/employment/)

resume@expresslogic.com

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | full stack, backend | Madrid, Spain | full-time, on-site | VISA |
www.lingokids.com

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens.

We're currently helping over 2 million families worldwide and growing fast.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience to join
our development team.

We work primarily with Ruby on Rails / Redis / MySQL on top of AWS services
(EC2, Cloudfront, S3, etc).

Interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks, growing
scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events, etc.

Required skills:

• Well-rounded engineer (data structures, algorithms, clean code, etc).

• Care deeply about your work and about the success of your projects.

• Relentless in finding simple, elegant solutions to complex problems.

• The more active you are on Github, Bitbucket, etc, the better!

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com

------
weitingliu
CodementorX | Senior Mobile Developers | Anywhere | REMOTE,
[https://hire.codementor.io](https://hire.codementor.io)

CodementorX ([https://hire.codementor.io](https://hire.codementor.io)) is an
exclusive network where world-class developers can be hired for contractor
positions or large freelance projects. We have over 8000+ vetted expert
developers, including book authors, top Stack Overflow answerers, popular open
source contributors, and engineers at top tech companies.

We’re currently looking for a few Mobile Developers (iOS, Android, Ionic,
React Native) to work on a specific project.

Requirement: \- At least 20 hours per week of availability & Availability to
work in US timezones

This is a remote opportunity. We’re looking for both full-time & part-time
contractors.

To apply, please go to: [http://codemntr.io/apply-
hn](http://codemntr.io/apply-hn)

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python/Django Developer (strong medior or senior) |
Almere, The Netherlands | Full-time, ONSITE, Visa

Elements Interactive is a tech studio building rock-solid web and mobile apps
for a variety of clients (check the link). We have an international team of
over 60 professionals passionate about technology and knowledge sharing. We
work agile on a diverse range of projects. Our BE tech stack - Python, Django,
Postgres, Nginx, Memcached, Redis, RabbitMQ, Ansible.

PERKS

* equipment of your choice

* conferences, events, courses to stay on top of your skills

* flexible working hours (occasional WFH)

* free lunch, fruits & snacks, unlimited freshly ground coffee every day

* fun social events

* travel costs compensated (if home<==>office >10km)

* Friday afternoon beer&games

More about us [https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/j/381A27B5E6)

------
wojg
Radio Free Europe / Radio Liberty (rferl.org) | Prague, Czech Republic | Full-
time, Onsite

We're looking for another Data/Visual journalist to join RFE's English-
language digital team, which is based within the company's Central Newsroom.

We use design/code/video to tell stories from our broadcast region. These will
be everything from small news graphics such as charts and maps, to larger data
visualizations and microsites. Since this is a hybrid design _and_ editorial
role, you'll be expected to pitch stories regularly.

We offer a really nice benefits package, including relocation, paid housing,
global health insurance, tuition for kids, and more.

Requirements/Qualifications

* Portfolio is a must. We're looking for at least 2 years of relevant experience in editorial design (such as in a news environment).

* Front-end HTML, CSS, Javascript proficiency.

* Expert user of graphic design programs such as Adobe Illustrator, Sketch, etc.

* Knowledge of responsive web design techniques, and CMSes.

* Experience with visualization libraries such as D3.

* Versed in social media best practices, such as appropriate sizes of visual content on Facebook, and Twitter.

Nice to have, but not required

* Experience with motion graphics and video storytelling using tools such as Adobe After Effects.

* Fluency in another language from RFE/RL’s broadcast region.

About us:
[https://pressroom.rferl.org/p/6091.html](https://pressroom.rferl.org/p/6091.html)
Apply here:
[https://www.rferl.org/jobs/detail/BNA1033-1701.html](https://www.rferl.org/jobs/detail/BNA1033-1701.html)

------
galori
San Francisco, CA / REMOTE OK in the US | Experienced Full Stack Rails
Developer | Stitchfix | Full-time

Hello, we're continuing to do a ton of hiring at Stitchfix. I'm responsible
for a small team working on cross functional projects; Last year we worked on
expanding Stitchfix to support Mens clothing, and then we also built the
engine that drives stitchfix's Style Profile and made it more flexible. We
work closely with the Data Science team, and our goal is always to serve our
customers better using the information they provided while not being creepy
:-)

Stitchfix is a clothing / style personalization service. Search Instagram for
#stitchfix, which will tell you a whole lot about us, how much our customers
love us and you'll get an idea of our business. Come back when you're done.

There are many other super interesting open dev roles across stitchfix,
including in:

    
    
      * the Consumer Facing team
      * the Warehouse Tools teams
      * the Styling Tools teams
      * (and many others)

You can reach out directly to me (gal at stitchfix.com) - I'm a Principal
Engineer and a hiring manager at Stitchfix. Here is a job posting roughly
covering the role I'm hiring for:
[https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v](https://www.stitchfix.com/careers?gh_jid=455296&gh_src=r8m5v)

Stitch Fix's "Multithreaded" Tech Jobs blog & site
([http://technology.stitchfix.com](http://technology.stitchfix.com)) has a lot
more about the team and other positions (we’re also hiring iOS, DevOps, and
UX)

(BTW I used to include an ASCII sweater in this post but then Hacker News mods
told me to stop, so now you have to go here if you want to see it:
[http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper](http://ascii.co.uk/art/jumper))

~~~
galori
Also see this comment in this same thread for role @ Stitchfix' data science
department:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=15605645&goto=item%3Fi...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=15605645&goto=item%3Fid%3D15601729%2315605645)

------
thorithordar
Blinkist | Berlin | Full-time Software Engineer | ONSITE |

Blinkist brings you the key ideas from the world’s best nonfiction books in
made-for-mobile format you can read or listen to in 15 minutes. Boost your
knowledge and gain new perspectives with the latest ideas in business, self-
empowerment, psychology, relationships and more. Whether you’re looking to
improve your professional skills or explore new subjects you didn’t know you
loved, Blinkist unlocks the world of books to make big ideas accessible to
everyone- no matter how busy your are.

We are hiring for three positions.

* Mid - senior Android Developer * Senior Frontend Developer * Senior Full Stack Developer

If you like to be a part a company where autonomy, self management and great
work-life balance is championed please apply here
[https://blinkist.breezy.hr/](https://blinkist.breezy.hr/) or email me at
thori@blinkist.com

------
alie
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Sr. Data Pipeline Engineer: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40c...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/6c0f2955-9742-4302-a4c5-8c40cca75bf2)

Architect, Data Warehouse: Python, SQL, AWS [http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/eae82bb0-1801-4ca2-ba4c-dd2cd66fc261)

DevOps Engineer: AWS, Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a3409...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/98f3de21-d010-4cdf-b4e2-a340996ad4d4)

Software Engineer: Python [http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

Front End Engineer: JavaScipt, Node, Jinja [http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/c358b94c-4c65-4651-9ac6-84254fe1de2e)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a0...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/d94c450b-da6f-465e-a6a7-796a03f9dc7b)

------
novon
ShareGrid | Full-Stack Developer | Seattle, WA | ONSITE, Full-time,
[http://sharegrid.com/](http://sharegrid.com/)

We're a 11 person, passionate, fun, fast-growing, VC funded startup dubbed
"The AirBnb of Cameras"

Looking for a talented full-stack Rails developer to join our development team
here in Seattle. Help pro creatives share their gear with each other on the
leading marketplace for creative rentals (www.sharegrid.com).

Our current stack is Rails, React, JS/jQuery, HAML/SASS, MySQL, Git, Sidekiq,
Elastic Search, DO

This is a full-time opportunity in beautiful Seattle, WA with benefits and
early equity in a fast-growing startup.

Please send a few examples of apps you built and what portion you worked on.

Benefits: Macbook Pro, iPhone, Flexible Work Schedule and Vacation Policy,
Healthcare, Stocked Kitchen, and house-working environment in N. Seattle.
Position and compensation DOE.

------
meta_AU
Growing Energy Labs Inc. | Engineering Manager | Melbourne, Australia

Growing Energy Labs Inc. (Geli) provides software and business solutions to
design, connect, and operate energy storage and microgrid systems ranging in
size from residential to utility-scale, as well as grid-tied, microgrid, and
off-grid systems.

Geli is currently looking for an Engineering Manager to join the team in
Melbourne. This role will be responsible for managing and growing our 10
person Melbourne based engineering team, ensuring collaboration with the 20+
person San Fransisco based team, and working with the local business
development resources to ensure projects are aligned to technical and resource
capabilities.

If you have an interest in energy, are comfortable navigating the rapidly
maturing energy storage market, and feel up to the challenge of managing a
regional headquarters then drop me a note at ben.harris[~at~]geli.net.

------
vencatter
Unnamed Yet | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps Engineer | Germany,
Bremen/Hamburg | Full-Time | ONSITE, PART TIME REMOTE

Use your chance to design a whole product from scratch. We are searching first
employeers (up to 5, whole teams welcome!) for building an automated solution
for an existing, proven and successful business. We will start in Q1 2018 on
technical green grass as completely decoupled and new company which is a
subsidiary from our parent company, so funding is not a problem. We are not
wasting our time on the next pitch for investors. Instead we focus on and work
with our existing customers and benefit from our position without market-entry
barrier.

You would...

* Work for an actual competitive compensation and life-work-balance

* Have the chance to build a product from day 1

* Be able to work in the tools and languages you know best

* Be directly involved in profit sharing

* Not work for low equity which eventually would be a net-loss for you

We are...

* Caring for developer skills and want to benefit from your knowledge

* Interested in building junior aswell senior positions (this means: apply even without much practical knowledge!)

* Not interested in your educational background but your personal skills

* Not caring about strict 40h/week time, so you will have flexibility

* Living a feedback, non-bullshit-speak culture

* Honouring error-making instead of unconsciousness

* Located in Germany (Deutschland), Bremen/Hamburg with own office space

Contact: whoishiring@heap.nu

Avoid the confidence gap and reach out to me without bullshit-speak. We can
talk on Skype and/or phone for more details without you having to invest much
time before preparing your application. Even a one-liner is okay :-)

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime | London | Full Time | Onsite or Remote |
[https://www.ably.io](https://www.ably.io)

I am the co-founder of Ably realtime, and we're accelerating the growth of our
engineering team. Ably helps power next generation digital experiences. Ones
which are live rather than static, where data is in motion rather than at
rest. Things like live chat, realtime location tracking, live document
collaboration, gaming and elearning. One of our customers even uses Ably for
their air traffic control system for drones.

If you'd like to work somewhere where you're solving complex internet-scale
problems in a truly distributed and peer-to-peer messaging system, then you'll
fit right in. To get a taster for the types of things we talk about each day
read [https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-...](https://blog.ably.io/what-is-a-distributed-systems-
engineer-f6c1d921acf8)

We're recruiting for the following roles at present:

\- Developer Advocate (London mostly, part remote):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/developer-advocate-in-london-part-
remo...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/developer-advocate-in-london-part-remote)

\- Infrastructure Engineer (Ruby & Go, remote in Europe OR onsite):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-for-ablys-
distributed-...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/devops-engineer-for-ablys-distributed-
platform-remote-london)

\- Distributed Systems Engineer Node.js & Go/Elixir (remote in Europe):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-
remote](http://jobs.ably.io/o/distributed-systems-engineer-remote)

\- Head of Infrastructure & DevOps (London): [http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-
infrastructure-and-devops](http://jobs.ably.io/o/head-of-infrastructure-and-
devops)

\- Mobile & web client SDK dev (remote in Europe):
[http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-
deve...](http://jobs.ably.io/o/mobile-and-web-client-library-sdk-developer)

\- Full stack rails dev (remote in Europe): [http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-
rails-developer](http://jobs.ably.io/o/full-stack-rails-developer)

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | UX Design

You can read the job req and apply here:
[https://www.kaggle.com/careers/uxdesigner?utm_source=hn](https://www.kaggle.com/careers/uxdesigner?utm_source=hn)

Kaggle is the world's largest machine learning community with over 1.2MM
members. Users come to Kaggle to compete in machine learning competitions,
share their work through Kaggle Kernels (our cloud based data science
workbench) or find datasets on our open data platform.

In March 2017, Kaggle was acquired by Google. Kaggle continues to operate as
an independent brand and team within Google.

This is an exciting role for designers. We push features often and get
immediate feedback from our community (in the form of user comments and usage
levels).

We've made three hires via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very seriously.

------
almir_tmp
ThoughtWorks | Graduate Software Developer | Berlin, Cologne, Hamburg | Full-
Time | Java, TDD, Pair Programming | Apply:
[http://grnh.se/1uhre21](http://grnh.se/1uhre21)

------
ckridler
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |

[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 55 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We are now selling our insurance in 7 states.

We raised a $7M Series A from Drive Capital in 2015 and we're looking to bring
on a couple more talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com

------
jessicahsiao
Percolate | Mid-level Frontend, Sr.Backend | SF,NY | Onsite

Percolate is the operational layer that many of the world’s largest marketers
rely on and we are changing how they do their work. We’re looking for talented
Frontend Engineers in SF and Sr. Backend Engineers in our New York and San
Francisco offices to help take our product to the next level.

Our Backend team is scaling our platform using Go, Python, Django,
Elasticsearch and Kafka, to meet those challenges. Our frontend application is
large and built on React, Redux, GraphQL, Babel, and webpack. They love
working in a no-VM dev environment and leverage continuous deployment and
snapshot testing to keep our process lean.

Requirements: Sr. Backend: 6+ years Python, SQL/NoSQL technologies,
Django/Flask

Frontend: 4+ years Javascript, 2+ years React/Redux, HTML5/CSS3

Please reach out to jessica.hsiao@percolate.com if interested!

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | NYC | ONSITE

We're building the US Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation
analytics platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come
build awesome tools to analyze big data.

We do a combination of quantitative analysis and good old fashioned product
development. At the end of the day, we are creating modern, elegant
applications that help our government be more awesome. Join a small team of
talented developers, capable researchers, and former finance people that saw
the light.

Looking for knowledge of our full stack technology: python, pandas, flask,
JS/TypeScript, React, Node, kdb, & q. Should have various experience with
application development, databases, and data analytics.

If you love to learn, you'll fit right in. For more information or to apply,
please send your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

Please, no recruiters!

------
apu
Dropbox | Machine Learning Engineer | San Francisco, Seattle, New York |
Onsite, full-time

Dropbox’s Machine Learning team develops high-impact solutions that touch
millions of people and a lot of data. From images and videos to documents and
audio (in every language!), the Dropbox ML team tackles it all. We leverage
the full range of classic & modern ML techniques (whatever a problem calls
for!), including {semi,un,}supervised learning, deep learning of all flavors
(from CNNs to LSTMs and beyond!), and online/interactive learning.

See this blog post for a deep-dive into a recent feature we developed (OCR on
scanned documents): [https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-
ocr](https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/04/creating-a-modern-ocr)

We're looking for people with either academic or practical backgrounds in
machine learning, ideally with experience in natural language understanding,
information retrieval, knowledge extraction, and/or deep learning.

Responsibilities:

\- Work within the Machine Learning Team to prototype, design, code, train,
test, deploy, and iterate on large scale machine learning systems.

\- Build delightful products and experiences for millions, while working
alongside an excellent, cross-functional team across Engineering, Product and
Design.

\- Help shape the direction of machine learning and artificial intelligence at
Dropbox.

Benefits and Perks:

\- Getting to make a tremendous impact on our infrastructure & products, which
are used by hundreds of millions of people around the world

\- Working with a highly skilled and experienced team with backgrounds in
industry & academia, across many different fields

\- Market competitive total compensation package

\- 100% company-paid individual medical, dental, & vision insurance coverage

\- 401k + company match

\- Generous vacation & volunteer policy

\- Free Dropbox space for your friends and family :-)

Apply here:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/533100)
(the listing says San Francisco, but Seattle and NYC are also options)

Please don't hesitate to reach out to me, even if just to ask a question or
clarify something! (Contact info in my profile)

------
cusack
Earnest | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | full-time | onsite | earnest.com

Earnest is building the bank of the future. I'm the tech lead for our
Servicing team, but we're hiring across pretty much all teams. Servicing
team's primary stack is Javascript/Node.js, but we have a growing Java team as
well.

Checkout our careers page:
[https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview](https://www.earnest.com/careers/#/overview)
Or feel free to email me directly: alex [dot] cusack {at} earnest.com

"Earnest's Loan Servicing team is responsible for building software the moves
hundreds of millions of dollars. In addition to the $1+ billion in loans
actively serviced, we build tools to maximize Earnest's growth while providing
the best possible client experience."

------
jpwagner
FØCAL | Cambridge/Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE-possible |
[http://f0cal.com/](http://f0cal.com/)

\---FØCAL---

Build once. Build everywhere. -- computer-aided design for computer vision.

Next-generation HPC image processing backplane that delivers unparalleled
performance and predictability, cloud to edge.

We have an innovative team and are looking for outstanding contributors in a
lot of areas - feel free to reach out.

    
    
      - contribute to a fast-paced venture-funded startup in an exciting field
    
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    
      - invent!
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
    
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
    
      - anything else!
    

keywords: Python, Computer Vision, Linux, Jenkins, SaltStack, Docker,
Microsoft Azure, AWS, Devops, Cloud Architect

------
patman_h
Hive.co (YCS14) | Full-Stack Software Engineers & Designers |
Kitchener/Waterloo, ON, Canada | FULL TIME ONSITE |
[http://www.hive.co](http://www.hive.co)

Hive is a Y-Combinator backed smart email platform that helps thousands of
brands personalize and automate their marketing campaigns. Our technology
helps brands sell more stuff, while keeping their customers happy, engaged,
and spending money. Our tight-knit team is a bunch of hackers and hustlers,
and we split our time between offices in Kitchener-Waterloo and Los Angeles.
You’ll be engineer #3 or designer #1 on our product & engineering team in
Kitchener, ON, Canada.

Required Skills:

    
    
      - Passionate about building things. You've got side projects you're proud of and you probably read Product Hunt, Twitter, or Hacker News more than is healthy.
      - When it comes to design and development, you're comfortable owning, designing, building, and shipping your own features/products
      - You love thoughtful, clean design with an emphasis on usability and our users’ needs
      - You thrive or want to thrive in a startup environment
      - Brands, e-commerce, large amounts data and innovative marketing campaigns get you excited
      - You've built things with our stack before (or can google and learn how to quickly):
        - Python/Django (MySQL/Redis) web app, jQuery and CSS (LESS) on the front end
        - Celery (RabbitMQ) for billions of asynchronous data-processing tasks
        - MongoDB/Elasticsearch for big-ish data
        - AWS Stack (RDS, EC2, ELB, S3, Lambda, Redshift, Elasticache)
        - Git (Github) for source control and code reviews, whatever code editor you like
      - You might have a great CS or Engineering degree, or something else, or you dropped out, or you didn't even go to school! Our team is made up of all kinds of smart people.
    

Bottom line... We're looking for fast learners who are passionate about what
we're building. You'll be well taken care of: meaningful equity, salary, and
the benefits you need to be happy & healthy.

Finally (and most important), culture is important to us. After a few days of
busy work, you've got to know how to let loose - our team loves everything
from concerts and music festivals, to ski trips and tech talks - and of
course, whatever you’re in to!

Here's our open positions: [http://www.hive.co/jobs](http://www.hive.co/jobs)

If you want to talk directly or have any questions: patrick [at] [our domain]
(no recruiters, please!)

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

We provide actionable insights to the mobile app ecosystem so that mobile apps
(think Snapchat or Pokemon Go) can stay ahead of the competition. Mobile apps
think of us as being their compass. We answer questions like "What country's
mobile penetration rate is growing the fastest? What is the launch strategy
used by the last 10 successful game launches? How much user acquisition is
your competitor doing?" As an engineer, you'll work on the products our
clients (think Zynga or SuperCell) use to move their business forward.

Read about our engineering team's culture, values, and how we describe our
day-to-day: [https://www.keyvalues.io/sensor-
tower](https://www.keyvalues.io/sensor-tower)

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple positions | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this.

Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. We will also be solving some very
interesting problems in the areas of APIs, domain-specific machine-learning
and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[hnews]" in the subject line.

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

We are hiring for full-time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
and will sponsor visas wherever possible. If it makes sense for you and works
for our team, we are open to remote, home office working arrangements, in both
the US and EMEA.

-Senior Software Engineer - DC/OS Universe - Software Package Distribution (SF) [http://grnh.se/wyfgi01](http://grnh.se/wyfgi01)

-Software Engineer - Test (multiple locations) [http://grnh.se/uwxfd81](http://grnh.se/uwxfd81)

-Software Engineer - Test (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/y40372](http://grnh.se/y40372)

-Software Engineer - Cluster Ops (Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/wt84gr1](http://grnh.se/wt84gr1)

-Software Engineer - Infinity Product (SF & Hamburg) [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Solutions Architect - Cassandra SME (Remote/Travel) [http://grnh.se/ycd1q31](http://grnh.se/ycd1q31)

-Solutions Architect - Kubernetes SME (Remote/Travel) [http://grnh.se/fw4x3l1](http://grnh.se/fw4x3l1)

All openings:
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/](https://mesosphere.com/careers/)

~~~
bogomipz
Time waste alert.

You send a coding challenge then reply with only with a canned email response.
The process had zero interaction with a human being. Completely disrespectful.

------
nad7vx
McKinsey & Company | Engineering | Waltham, MA or New York, New York | Full-
Time | Onsite

Come join McKiney's Public and Social Sector Analytics team to build
analytics-enabled applications to solve mission-critical challenges in the
public and social sectors. If getting exposure to turning machine learning
outputs into solutions, working in cross functional teams with designers, data
engineers, data scientists and business leaders, tackling large scale
distributed system problems and owning the engineering process end to end gets
you excited please reach out to the email below and apply!

You will contribute to the architecture across the technology stack, from
database to native apps. You will create rapid prototypes, usually in 2 to 3
weeks, as well as full-scale applications (typically within 2 to 3 months), by
working collaboratively through design and development to deliver applications
that have a direct real world impact. This team offers the freedom and
flexibility of a start-up with the backing of a deep network of Firm wide
colleagues.

Tech: you have the freedom to pick the right tool for the job (the general
platform is AWS, Docker + Kubernetes, Node, React + Webpack + Babel with Vue
gaining popularity in some projects, general microservices architecture with
CircleCI and also the ability to leverage any MVC framework you see best fit
for the job)

Senior Software Engineer ([https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/senior-ana...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-
jobs/jobs/senior-analytics-application-developer-4001130002)) Senior Data
Engineer ([https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/senior-
dat...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/senior-data-
engineer-public-sector-analytics-4001133002)) Senior Data Scientist
([https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/data-
scien...](https://www.mckinsey.com/careers/search-jobs/jobs/data-scientist-
public-sector-analytics-4001132002))

Example of the kind of output our team has produced:
[https://www.mckinsey.com/about-us/new-at-mckinsey-
blog/our-n...](https://www.mckinsey.com/about-us/new-at-mckinsey-
blog/our-n..).

Reach out to nithin_donnipad[at]mckinsey.com if interested with resume and the
role you are applying for with "Hackernews" in the subject line! Please apply
above!

------
Recruiting_HPR
HPR| FPGA Design And Verification Engineer - Needham, MA

Responsibilities

• Code Verilog and SystemVerilog for FPGAs.

• Code and design SystemVerilog Verification/Testbenches.

• Code and design hardware simulation systems

Requirements

• Experience with one of these languages: Verilog, VHDL or SystemVerilog for
Synthesis and/or Verification.

• Experience with High-Speed PCB and circuit design and Signal Integrity.

• Extensive Altera/Xilinx FPGA experience

• Strong understanding of networking and protocols

• Analog and Mixed Signal circuit design

• PCIe, DDR SDRAM, Ethernet, XAUI, microprocessors

• BS degree in EE, ECE, CE or equivalent practical experience.

• 4 years minimum of relevant experience (FPGA and PCB Design).

At HPR, You will be joining a talented team of engineers that recognizes and
rewards great ideas. You’ll be valued for your creative ideas and enthusiasm.
You’ll be collaborating with developers, designers, and programmers who live
and breathe innovation.

------
mertens
CrazyGames.com | Full-stack developer | Leuven, Belgium (20 minutes from
Brussels by train) | Hiring Full-time and Part-time employees.

CrazyGames.com is a browser games company reaching 6 million people per month,
based in Leuven, Belgium. We're looking for a full-stack developer who will be
the second full-time employee (and the third developer). The qualifications
we're looking for are general web software engineering. Our stack is
Javascript (Server-side rendered React) and Python (Django) running on AWS.

A full job description can be found here:
[https://www.crazygames.com/jobs](https://www.crazygames.com/jobs) If you are
interested or know someone who might be, you can reach out to
raf@crazygames.com.

------
bcohen123
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA).

We recruit world-class engineers, data scientists, designers, scientists and
researchers, many of whom have PhDs in scientific disciplines. We have a
spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square, New York City, and Washington,
D.C. for individuals with the right scientific and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

------
rodly
Reddit | Senior Android Developer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

Apply Here: [http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1](http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1)

"The front page of the internet,” Reddit is comprised of thousands of user-run
communities, each with its own personality, unique focus, and moderator team.
Founded in 2005, Reddit is a place for community, conversation, and connection
with over 250 million users worldwide and growing fast!

Mobile makes up more than half of Reddit’s traffic, and as a member of the
mobile team you’ll play a key role in the defining the future of our platform.

Bonus points if you love RxJava and Kotlin!

Apply Here: [http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1](http://grnh.se/7j3wtv1)

------
drag00n
FAIRTIQ | Bern, Switzerland | Data Science Intern / Data Scientist | ONSITE |
EU-Passport holders only

At FAIRTIQ we are aiming to simplify ticketing solution for public transport.
FAIRTIQ has been successfully in use since 2016 in a growing number of tariff
communities across Switzerland.

We are currently looking for a data science intern / data scientist to join
our research team. Details about position here:
[https://fairtiq.com/perch/resources/jobpostingdatascience.pd...](https://fairtiq.com/perch/resources/jobpostingdatascience.pdf)
More about the company: [https://fairtiq.com](https://fairtiq.com)

------
harryeakins
Amazon Lab126 | IoT Firmware Team | San Francisco Bay Area (Sunnyvale, CA) |
Onsite Only, Full time

Lab126 is the hardware arm of Amazon, responsible for the Amazon Echo, Fire
TV, Kindle, Dash Button, and more. We are the IoT Firmware team within Lab126,
and we're looking to grow to support lots of great opportunities for IoT
within Amazon.

We're looking for people with a passion for building well-designed,
thoroughly-tested firmware for power-efficient internet-connected devices.
Technologies used include: RTOS, TLS, WiFi, Bluetooth (Classic and LE), AWS,
Unity (for testing), etc.

Positions: - Product Firmware Engineer, Platform Firmware Engineer, Firmware
Test Engineer (Junior and Senior positions available)

Email your resume to heakins@amazon.com

------
atsaloli
Seeking commission-only sales agent to sell high-quality on-site IT training
We deliver world-wide. Our model achieves real learning: small class sizes,
expert instructors, excellent materials, and lots of practical, hands-on lab
exercises that leave the students really knowing their material and being able
to use it. Customers say it's the best training they've ever had, from
anybody, on anything. I'm partnered with GitLab, Docker, and am a member of
the AWS partner network. Looking for an independent sales agent. Progressive
commission structure (the more you sell, the more you make!) Remote and part-
time OK. Email me at: aleksey@verticalsysadmin.com

------
dlau1
Zenrez | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco CA | ONSITE | zenrez.com

The Zenrez engineering team is building products that are fundamentally
changing the fitness industry. We’re empowering studio owners to grow their
small businesses and allowing them to focus on what matters most, teaching
their amazing classes.

Our core suite of software products cover the full customer lifecycle for
studio owners, from acquisition, to retention, to recovery.

We are a full-stack JavaScript shop. We deploy to production continuously,
consistently and safely adding value for our customers. Our current focus is
scalability and evolving our service oriented architecture.

Candidates should have at least 1 year industry experience.

Please email me at daryl@zenrez.com

------
lavalampkid
343 Industries (Microsoft) | Multiple Positions | Redmond, WA | Fulltime |
ONSITE

343 Industries, the developer of the Halo series of video games, is looking
for a engineers to join our team working on the next, big Halo shooter
experience. For software engineers, we're looking for C++ experience, AI,
Automation experience, and people with experience shipping AAA quality titles.

Positions: \- Lead Multiplayer Engineer \- Senior Software Engineer \-
Multiplayer Designer \- Tools Developer \- Technical Animation Director

Jobs page: [https://www.halowaypoint.com/en-
us/343/careers](https://www.halowaypoint.com/en-us/343/careers)

------
jttam
Cloudhealth Technologies | Backend, Frontend, FullStack, Product Owners |
Boston, MA | Full-time | On-site

Cloudhealth Technologies (www.cloudhealthtech.com) is the leader in cost usage
and reporting for the cloud and on-premises infrastructures. Cloudhealth is
transforming how businesses save money and take control of their
infrastructure.

Our stack is a mixture of angular, ruby, java, scala, and spark with a lot of
interesting data engineering and data analytics problems to face. We're
migrating to a microservices model using kubernetes and kafka as a bus for
services.

Please let our recruiter Dave Aquilino (davea@cloudhealthtech.com) if you're
interested, and he can follow up with you!

------
vpunjabi
Zuora, a Bay Area company is making its presence in San Diego! We are hiring
Sr. Java and UI Engineers in San Diego

Check out our career openings: www.zuora.com

Feel free to email vivek@zuora.com for more info!

------
atarkmani
Outcomes4me is digital health early-stage startup run by 3 experienced
founders in Cambridge, MA. Pre-Seed funded. We are on a mission to improve
healthcare outcomes for patients by empowering them with understandable,
relevant and personally specific information. the aim to help them seamlessly
discover and access personalized treatment and outcomes information.

We're hiring for 2 engineering roles including:

Search / Full stack Engineer Front-end Engineer

Our tech stack includes NodeJS & Django on the backend, ReactNative for
mobile, AWS services and Python for analytics & data science.

To apply, send an e-mail to jobs[at]outcomes4me[dot]com with 'Hacker News' in
subject line.

------
adenta
Handshake | Application Security Engineer, iOS Engineer, Data Engineer,
Machine Learning Engineer, Dev Ops Engineer, Quality Engineer, Senior Backend
Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE

Handshake (Joinhandshake.com) is the leading platform helping close the
opportunity gap for recent college graduates. In the past you needed to live
close to a big economic hub, or have well connected parents to get a job after
graduating from college. We are trying to change that to make employment more
democratic.

Lots of open positions right now. Drop me a note (email in profile) or apply
online if anything sounds exciting!

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA

We're on a mission to turn trips into amazing experiences. Using our product
and technology to change the way travelers find and book things to do and
explore their destination. We are a customer focused data driven company and
are ramping up our engineering capacity.

Looking for: Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data Engineers | DevOps |
Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech Engineers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

~~~
codingMonk
Hey,

I had applied for getyourguide. But you guys seem to have rejected my
application just based on the resume.

I wanted relocation assistance, want to know if you guys rejected based on
that.

~~~
testware
These guys have been posting this job for several months now, and I've applied
twice so far. I required relocation assistance as well. My resume matches
their requirements closely but they told me "Having carefully reviewed many
applications for this position, we feel there are candidates whose profiles
are more closely aligned with our requirements." I guess those "many
applications for this position" that "are more closely aligned" didn't work
out for them. Good luck I guess.

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
treyhuffine
gitconnected - Full Stack JavaScript Engineers

[https://gitconnected.com](https://gitconnected.com)

gitconnected is building a community for developers and software engineers. We
are looking for driven engineers that know how to make an impact. Our mission
is to connect developers around the world and provide a platform optimized for
what matters to us as software engineers.

Our stack is React / Redux / Node

Email community@gitconnected.com

------
Viker
If you are developer with passion for driving, cars, simulations, video games
etc. And would be willing to relocate to Norway, feel free to pm me.

Unity experience would be nice

~~~
webkike
Hacker News does not provide a PM feature, you need to provide an email
address

------
jesseyjean
Loc: Peachtree City, GA | Atlanta, GA | Farmington Hills, MI | Denver, CO (we
pay to relocate)

Type: Full-Time || Interns || Co-Ops

Company: Panasonic Automotive (careers.panasonic-automotive.com)

Heard of the Ford Sync3? Are you a fan of emerging tech having to do with
embedded software, deep / machine learning, ADAS, autonomous driving,
Intelligent Transportation Systems, HUD and cyber security? That's just a
small snippet of what we have going on.

Looking for Software, Hardware, Mechanical, Industrial, Systems... Embedded,
Web, RF, Optical...

Even Analysts, SAP gurus, and Project Leads.

Apply directly at the link above or reach out directly: jesseyjean [at] gmail
[dot] com

------
indycolt
Indianapolis Colts | Software Developer | Indianapolis, IN | Onsite

The Software Developer works directly with members of Football Operations to
support and develop rich, interactive applications. The position is
responsible for estimating, coding, testing, developing and maintaining a
centralized player evaluation/football management system. The Software
Developer helps implement and oversee agile project management efforts as well
as all source control and build requirements.

For more & to apply [https://goo.gl/xz9vZT](https://goo.gl/xz9vZT)

------
applehire
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

The Fraud, Engineering, Algorithms and Risk group is responsible for combating
fraud and abuse for Internet Software and Services at Apple. The FEAR
engineering team is tasked with building mission-critical, robust and scalable
distributed systems that can keep pace with data across a number of high-
profile and large-volume Apple cloud properties.

We are building the next-generation libraries, platforms and data pipelines to
empower our data scientists to rapidly build and deploy complex models to
production.

Key Qualifications:

* MS or BS in Computer Science or related field

* 3 or more years experience building large-scale

* distributed systems

* Skilled in Scala or Java

* Working knowledge with at least two of: Spark, MapReduce, HDFS, Cassandra, Kafka

Description:

We engineer high-quality, scalable and resilient distributed systems that
power data exploration, model building and production models.Our core systems
need to work seamlessly across different execution contexts (real-time, near
real-time and batch) and support diverse big data stacks such as Spark,
Hadoop, Kafka, Cassandra and beyond. We work at a unique intersection of huge
data volumes and adversaries that are continuously adapting, which means we
are operating at and beyond the limits of conventional big data systems. On
our team you can be sure that every commit you make will come with the
satisfaction that you are helping protect and improve the user experience of
hundreds of millions of users. This role requires in-depth knowledge with
cutting-edge big data technologies. Tuning, troubleshooting and scaling these
big data technologies are a key part of our work, where having a curiosity
with the internal workings of these systems is key to being successful. This
is a hard-core software engineering role, where a large part of an engineer's
time is spent writing code with the remainder being spent on designing and
architecting systems, tuning and debugging big data systems, supporting
production systems and supporting our data scientists.

if interested send your resume to mansur.ashraf@apple.com with [HN] in email
subject

------
jsonar1
jSonar, Vancouver Canada Employment Type: Permanent - full time (ONSITE)

Intermediate/Senior GUI automation developer (Linux, Selenium)

For ALL details please check out: [https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-
Canada/jobs/Intermediate-Se...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-
Canada/jobs/Intermediate-Senior-GUI-Automation-
Developer-90a3507bb0849742?q=jsonar)

------
karussell
GraphHopper | Cloud Engineer | Munich, Germany | REMOTE possible, contract
based

GraphHopper is the driver behind the popular open source projects GraphHopper
Routing Engine and GraphHopper jsprit using open data like OpenStreetMap. On
top of these projects we built the GraphHopper Directions API and now look to
improve our architecture (bare metal & cloud mix with docker, kubernetes etc)
with your help.

For more information please see
[https://www.graphhopper.com/jobs/](https://www.graphhopper.com/jobs/)

------
dwolfand
United Income | FinTech Startup | Full Stack Engineer - Node and/or Python
background | Onsite in Washington, DC | Full Time

We’re hiring! United Income is a fintech startup looking to add engineering
talent to our team. Email us at _engineering@unitedincome.com_ if this
describes you.

• Do you care about delivering quality product to your users?

• Is providing maintainable, tested code to your fellow engineers (and future
self) important to you?

• Do you have a deep understanding of Javascript or Python?

• When you encounter a problem that isn't neatly packaged and fully defined,
are you passionate about digging into it and refining a solution?

If you can answer yes to these questions, you'll find working here exciting
and engaging.

At United Income, we value collaboration. We encourage one another to build
phenomenal things, and individually we’re all passionate about doing our best
work. You'll be responsible for solving some hard problems in consumer
finance. As you tackle these problems head on, you'll work with others across
the company to make sure you have all the information you need.

Some of our engineering roles involve cool mathematical modeling. If you can
engineer and you also have fun thinking about math, we have some opportunities
for you that can be difficult to find in standard engineering jobs.

We are committed to equal opportunity and diverse hiring. Even more important
than hiring is supporting our diverse team, and we are dedicated to equitable
pay and transparency.

As you know, this industry moves FAST. If you have 10 years of Node.js
experience...well we think you’re lying ;) We don't expect you to be familiar
with our entire tech stack (buzzwords: Javascript/Python/React/AWS/CI/CD/Git).
What’s important is your willingness and ability to learn. We want to see your
curiosity and passion for what’s out there.

At United Income, you'll have access to a great benefits package: • 100%
employee coverage and 60% dependent coverage for our reference plan on DC
Health Link, dental insurance, and vision insurance

• HSA contributions ($500 individual/$1000 family) - high deductible plan
required (this is included in our reference plan)

• Short Term Disability and Life insurance

• 21 days/4 weeks paid vacation per year

• 401k plan with matching

• Gym, rooftop terrace, in-building showers, bike storage

• Up to 4 weeks annual paid parental/family leave

• Close to DC’s Red/Blue/Silver/Orange lines

------
mleva
MongoDB -- NYC | UI Engineer | Full-Time | Base + RSU's

We're hiring a UI Engineer to join our MongoDB University Engineering team!
MongoDB University is our MOOC and Certification platform with over 500,000
users worldwide.

We're looking for candidates that have strong fundamentals in JavaScript(ES6),
CSS, and HTML, and would like to learn React/Redux and other new technologies.

Any interest? Please reach out to me directly at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com, or
apply at [http://grnh.se/kgi57h1](http://grnh.se/kgi57h1).

------
steakunderscore
Vigilant (A DRW Company) | Montreal, Canada | FULLSTACK DEVELOPER | Full-time
| ONSITE

Our Network Services and Operations team is looking for a dedicated Software
Systems Architect to be part of an industry leader in high performance
networking. You’ll have the opportunity to design and build a suite of robust
tools,dashboards and software to manage, visualize and control the fastest
network in the world.

Apply online and mention Hacker news |
[https://vigilantglobal.com/careers](https://vigilantglobal.com/careers)

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

We're about 80 people and just closed our $60M series B to apply ML and data
science to our lab's hundreds of millions of cellular images to find
treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term vision is to use images and
many other kinds of experiments plus modern ML to solve cellular biology
enough to fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Yoshua Bengio is an
advisor, and he helps our ML team come up with novel ways of tackling these
problems. I'm the technical co-founder and CTO.

We’re looking for:

* Data Scientists/ML researchers: Looking for experienced and senior/principal-level data scientists and machine learning researchers who want a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Software Engineers: Looking for highly experienced full-stack and backend senior/principal-level engineers who like interacting heavily with internal customers and building complex systems quickly, for a good cause. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
digitalbase
Prezly ([https://www.prezly.com](https://www.prezly.com)) | Europe | Full-time
| Remote company

\- Senior Frontend (react redux) \- Full stack engineers (JS, PHP) \- VP
marketing \- Customer Success Lead

[https://www.prezly.com/careers](https://www.prezly.com/careers)

In terms of how we hire engineers i wrote about it on medium. HN thread @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15585316)

------
jsonar1
jSonar, Vancouver Canada Employment Type: Permanent - full time (ONSITE)

Intermediate/Senior Front-end Web Developer

For all details please check out: [https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-
Canada/jobs/Intermediate-Se...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-
Canada/jobs/Intermediate-Senior-Front-End-Web-
Developer-9c434cad7fc0c1bb?q=jsonar)

------
afejessn
Onsite, Culver City, Los Angeles, CA
-[https://www.jsco.re/1lg0x](https://www.jsco.re/1lg0x)

Senior Frontend Engineer . | . SnackNation At SnackNation, we take snacking
seriously. We’ve partnered with many of the most innovative brands in
snacking, inspired by their drive to create healthier options for everyone. We
also take technology seriously, and we’re looking for experienced individuals
to help our growing, talented team of technologists build the future of
SnackNation and bring that same level of innovation to help us deliver these
snacks across the country. As a subscription company shipping snacks to
thousands of companies throughout the US (from startups to Fortune 100 and
everywhere in between), we have many moving parts that all work together so
each office receives the best snacks at the best time. The Technology team at
SnackNation is the glue that brings everything together. We’re a service
oriented team aimed at driving the success of our members and our employees
with thoughtful, robust, reliable solutions that save them time and simplify
their workday.

Engineering at SnackNation

You’ll join SnackNation as a member of the Engineering discipline of the
Technology team. Technology is a multi-discipline team with diverse goals. We
work together to share knowledge and provide inter-discipline support to
ensure the team collectively crushes their goals. We recognize individual
achievement and we celebrate as a team.

As a member of Engineering, you’ll work closely with your Product Manager and
fellow engineers to understand requirements and design well thought-out
solutions. You’ll also foster relationships throughout the company to have
direct contact with your internal users and those closest to our external
users. We primarily work in Ruby, Python, and Node and host our systems in
Heroku and AWS. Engineering operates on nine day sprints, with the expectation
that all commitments are consistently completed during those nine days. On the
tenth day, we demo our work and then you’re left to fill the rest of the day
with whatever you feel is most important. Code is managed and reviewed in
GitHub, work is managed in JIRA, documentation is in Confluence, communication
is through Slack, and we’re big fans of JetBrains tools. TeamCity is the best
continuous integration software, so we lovingly use that to keep us honest. We
also love open source and encourage contributing back.

We believe in the right tool for the job, so we have closed source systems
that keep our business running smoothly such as Salesforce, Zuora, NetSuite,
and ZenDesk. You’ll work alongside the administrators of these systems and
integrate with them via the SnackNation API.

------
riebschlager
Dimensional Innovations | Full Stack Developer | Kansas City, Minneapolis,
Atlanta | dimin.co

We create interactive installations for stadiums, museums, schools, hospitals
and corporate environments. We are looking for a full-stack developer. Django,
Node, Angular, Vue

An interest in creative coding frameworks (openFrameworks, Processing, Cinder)
and game development frameworks (Unity) is a major bonus.

[https://www.dimin.com/about/careers/](https://www.dimin.com/about/careers/)

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire at least one senior software engineer. Ideally, this
person would have experience with Javascript/Node.js and Python.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and internal recruiters at top
technology companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF and NYC. We work with over 350 awesome
companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every two
companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped and
profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, and AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
jsonar1
jSonar, Vancouver Canada Employment Type: Permanent - full time (ONSITE)

Web-Application Developer (Java)

For all details please check out: [https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-
Canada/jobs/Web-Application...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-
Canada/jobs/Web-Application-Developer-569083a01fabf810?q=jsonar)

------
yunong
Netflix | Senior Software Engineer, Edge Device Services | Los Gatos, CA,
Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861260](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/861260)

Ping me directly on twitter @yunongx DMs are open!

Netflix is shaping the future of global entertainment and reinventing how
people watch television. Netflix applications are among the most successful
and widely used in the world across a wide range of devices, including phones,
tablets, game consoles, TVs, and desktop/laptops.

Our team is passionate about building and advancing core libraries, platforms,
and services that are used across our device platforms. We design systems to
be reliable at scale and flexible to product innovations. The projects you
work on will not only help to continually improve how we deliver a better
experience to our 100+ million members but also boost the productivity of over
200 engineers.

Challenges for 2017

In the coming year, our big goal is to migrate teams to the next-generation of
the Netflix API, the system which processes and orchestrates all requests from
devices to backend services. We’re building a high-scale platform that
leverages Node.js and Docker containers to enable UI client teams to easily
write and deploy their own services to the cloud. These services will be
sitting in the middle of much of the action. Every request from every device
from our 100+ million users will go through this new stack.

This is a highly cross-functional project with implications for many teams at
Netflix. It will make our system more usable and developer friendly as well as
more reliable, scalable, and performant as we continue to grow globally. There
is no shortage of opportunities to shape the future of our product.

How you will help

Build, optimize and scale our Node.js platform and infrastructure Work on
first-class integration of Node.js in the Netflix cloud ecosystem Ensure full
observability into the state of Node.js services and real-time analytics
Collaborate with engineers to identify common pain points, develop solutions,
and evangelize best practices Provide technical leadership across UI
engineering and help guide the overall engineering vision Improve developer
productivity through better tools, processes and frameworks

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$75K-115K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have openings for mid & senior/lead level positions. Please see our website
for what is probably the most detailed job description you have ever seen. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We have a no-drama office policy. We value and cultivate enjoyable working
relationships among team members.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You have the skills and experience (3-6 years) to be a mid-level or senior-
level (6-10 years) full-stack web application developer.

\- You like building full stack web applications with technologies like
Python, React, SQL, etc.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

\- You like working independently but can take direction from the team lead
and contribute to a team as needed

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

Remote candidates must still be in the US.

------
sylwusia300
Anyone from Austin, TX area who wants to hire Management Information Systems
recent grad? If yes, email me at bronkact@gmail.com

------
jsonar1
jSonar, Vancouver Canada Employment Type: Permanent - full time (ONSITE)

Senior Java developer (Linux)

For all details please check out:

[https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-Canada/jobs/Senior-Java-
Dev...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-Canada/jobs/Senior-Java-
Developer-6102b2f8c5c3b8ed?q=jsonar)

------
ireneuyarra
www.king.com | Platform Developer C++ | Game Engine | Stockholm Sweden

Role: Our mobile game engine team needs a very experienced C++ developer to
work on creating and maintaining our cross platform engine. You will be
responsible for investigating new SDKs from our partners and implementing
cutting edge features in a high quality, maintainable, agnostic, high-
performance fashion. [https://apply.king.com/vacancy/game-engine-platform-
develope...](https://apply.king.com/vacancy/game-engine-platform-developer-
stockholm/2062/description/)

Company: King is a leading interactive entertainment company for the mobile
world, with people all around the world playing one or more of our games. We
have developed more than 200 fun titles, and our games are played and enjoyed
all around the world. King has game studios in Barcelona, Berlin, London,
Malmö, Seattle, and Stockholm along with offices in Bucharest, Malta, San
Francisco, New York and Tokyo. King is an independent unit of Activision
Blizzard Inc. (Nasdaq: ATVI), which acquired King in February 2016. We offer
full relocation, great working environment and work life balance.

------
kpaddie10
Bolt is hiring!

Onsite | San Francisco | VISA ok.

We are building a better online payments stack and are growing fast.

Actively hiring for 10+ roles:

\- Fullstack / Backend Engineer (Using Go and React although prior experience
therein is not required) .

\- Data Science / Data Engineer (Lots of python) .

\- Infrastructure / Devops Engineer .

\- Recruiter .

\- HR/Operations .

\- Business Development Reps / Account Executives .

\- More at [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs) .

I'm Karissa Paddie. Email me here --> karissa [at] bolt.com

------
Skeletor
drchrono | Software Engineer | Sunnyvale, CA; Hunt Valley, Maryland | REMOTE,
VISA,

[https://www.drchrono.com/careers/](https://www.drchrono.com/careers/)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting the
best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple Watch
and web.

The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people engage and
experience healthcare through electronic health records. You would be part of
an entrepreneurial, sharp and capable team.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs, Frontend Developers, Graphic Designers, and
we are hiring for Dev-ops.

Take our healthcare hacker challenge here or apply through
[https://www.drchrono.com/careers/](https://www.drchrono.com/careers/)

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab88e6a2cc06c44050cSteps)
to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our People Operations Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

------
d8niel
drchrono | Software Engineer | Sunnyvale, Balitmore | REMOTE, VISA,

[https://www.drchrono.com](https://www.drchrono.com)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records. You would
be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team. Since our
inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million patients. So
far we’ve booked 19 million patient appointments and processed 1.2 billion
dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs! Take our healthcare hackerchallenge here!! or
apply at www.drchrono.com/careers

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/2tenc80md2q/5dc28bc357687ab88e6a2cc06c44050c)

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our People Operations Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
nnd
That hackerrank test is honestly pretty bad. The challenge statements are
vague and confusing. I also think there might be an issue with the last
example of the second task ('yx' -> 'ww', is that correct?)

------
jsonar1
jSonar, Vancouver Canada. Full time (ONSITE)

Lead Python developer (Linux)

For all details please check out:

[https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-Canada/jobs/Lead-Python-
Dev...](https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/jSonar-Canada/jobs/Lead-Python-
Developer-965e445fe18d12c3?q=jsonar)

------
SJES
Software Developer, emphasis on Software Installation | Remote | One Year
Contract | Full Time. WHO WE ARE Anytime, Anywhere, Any Computer Access. At
Raising the Floor, we’re an international coalition of individuals and
organizations dedicated to ensuring that the Internet, and everything
available through it, is accessible to people with accessibility barriers due
to disability, literacy, digital literacy, or aging, and regardless of their
economic resources. Our vision is to revolutionize the landscape of assistive
technology by creating an infrastructure to facilitate the development,
distribution, and support of a wide range of affordable accessibility
solutions around the world. That is, the Global Public Inclusive
Infrastructure (GPII).

THE POSITION You will help a team of bright and talented developers located
across continents who are passionate about our vision, that of radically
improving the access to technology. How? By helping to develop associated
system that can cause ICT to instantly change into a form that each individual
can understand and use. We are looking for a talented software engineer to
lead and develop one of the associated systems of GPII called Installation on
Demand (IoD). This system will allow GPII to install and use Assistive
Technology (AT) software on demand, whenever required by a user.

WHAT YOU WILL DO Become a member of a small development team building
applications and tools around GPII. Develop an Installation on Demand (IoD)
system that stores and provisions Assistive Technology and other software on
Windows computers. Integrate IoD with mainstream open source software
distribution systems (Chocolatey, Homebrew, PackageKit, etc.) Work in and
contribute to an open source project. Be involved in all of the phases of the
IoD project, from project inception to release phase.

WHAT WE ARE LOOKING FOR Experience in developing installation software -
particularly in systems where users do not have admin privileges. Experience
developing in one or more programming languages on a daily basis (e.g.,
JavaScript, Go, C/C++). Experience in systems programming. Experience with
software distributions and/or complex software deployment systems. Experience
working successfully with a remote distributed team. Able to work
independently to complete tasks on schedule without close supervision. Highly
motivated, self-directed, and able to thrive in ambiguity.

WHAT WE NEED FROM YOU TO APPLY Send current resume or CV to
jobs@raisingthefloor.org

------
stephenwilcock
Apperio | Front End Engineer | London, UK (Holborn) | Full time ONSITE

We are a B2B SaaS startup building a real-time fee tracking and analytics
platform for the legal industry.

Tech: React, Redux, AWS, Python, Django, Postgres, Linux

[https://www.apperio.com/careers/engineering/front-end-
engine...](https://www.apperio.com/careers/engineering/front-end-engineer/)

------
stegro32
tech.palatinategroup.com: (spabreaks|yourgolftravel).com | Full Stack/Frontend
Developers | London, UK | Brighton, UK | Remote

Full-time Team of ~30 people (developers, designers, infrastructure) in a
mature travel company (~270 people, ~100m GBP turnover, sending 300k people on
holiday every year), working on customer-facing and internal (mostly-)web-
based applications.

Things we do/use (in no particular order): pair programming, TDD, small cross-
functional teams, Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Javascript (sometimes with
ReactJS), Puppet, Vagrant, Webpack, Varnish, HAProxy, Node.js, Git, RSpec,
Jasmine. Full spec:([https://tech.palatinategroup.com/were-
hiring-8dd6a26e6b8c](https://tech.palatinategroup.com/were-
hiring-8dd6a26e6b8c))

Interview process: two rounds, first always remote, second on-site where
possible - first is a (sometimes technical) chat (~30-45 minutes), second is
pair programming with a few of our team (up to 2 hours).

To apply / ask questions: sophie@yourgolftravel.com

------
oatwcareers
Opportunity@Work | Senior Software Developer | Washington, DC | ONSITE

We are looking for an experienced full-time developer who will work with our
small in-house product and engineering team to help us realize our vision of a
multi-sided labor marketplace designed to enable skills-based, inclusive
hiring that reaches millions of Americans. You will:

    
    
      - Collaborate with technical and nontechnical teammates across Opportunity@Work, providing technical feedback and mentorship around best practices
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Mentor and guide junior members of the development team
      - Develop technical solutions according to specification
      - Inform technical trade-offs and possible product paths for development strategy
      - Help define interfaces with the diverse array of relevant tools and players (e.g., job boards used by job seekers, applicant tracking systems used by employers)
    

You are passionate about using technology in service of the most pressing and
complex social challenges. You are experienced in working in agile product
development teams. You have experience with and a track record of
demonstrating excellence across the following skills and technologies:

    
    
      - Front-end web development (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap)
      - Back-end data architecture (API design)
      - Object-oriented programming and at least one modern web framework (we use Rails)
      - Managing the software development lifecycle within a team; agile development
      - Making smart tradeoffs of efficiency/speed/reliability/maintainability
      - Following software development best practices (automated testing, code comments, etc)
      - Collaborating with nontechnical partners to effectively communicate technical outcomes
      - Taking a user-driven approach, finding effective solutions for users of diverse socioeconomic and educational backgrounds
    

You should also have:

    
    
      - Passion for our mission: You care deeply about workforce, social justice and inclusive training/hiring related issues.
      - Clear communication: You have good written and verbal communication skills with the ability to synthesize complex information into simple and engaging terms with your audience in mind.
      - People-centered approach: You enjoy engaging with people and have a talent for building and managing strong relationships that achieve outcomes. You are comfortable working in teams and can build rapport with people from diverse backgrounds and perspectives and use a human centered design approach to your work.
    

To apply, visit [https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-
team#techhire](https://opportunityatwork.org/join-our-team#techhire)

------
akinefes98
As a Self-in community (social media app) we need a computer engineer.
akinefes@self-inapp.com

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers | Tokyo and California | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a growing startup with more than 100 members based in Tokyo, focusing
on developing AI solutions for autonomous driving, robotics, and bio-
healthcare. We love open source; we are actively developing the deep learning
framework Chainer
([https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)).

We recently announced the launch of one of the largest private GPU clusters in
the world with 1,024 NVIDIA Tesla P100 GPUs, in addition to currently
available 500+ GPUs: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20170920](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20170920)

In August, we received an investment of $95 million from Toyota:
[http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/](http://newsroom.toyota.co.jp/en/detail/18012355/)

We are looking for talented researchers with skills related to:

\- Autonomous Driving

\- Computer Vision

\- Robotics

\- Deep Learning

\- Reinforcement Learning

\- NLP

\- Bioinformatics

\- FPGA/ASIC design

\- etc. (please see our website for all available roles)

Learn more about our research and activities here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities)

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We have a flat hierarchy, so you can expect your opinion to
count. Experience a Silicon Valley-like culture - while living in Japan! We
are mainly hiring for our Tokyo office, but some positions are also available
at our Berkeley office in California.

More job details and application instructions can be found at
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job)

------
madsvj
Company42 - full stack api back-end focused start-up position.
[https://thehub.dk/client/jobs/full-stack-developer-
guru](https://thehub.dk/client/jobs/full-stack-developer-guru) ONSITE. Looking
for people crazy about date with python experience.

------
fwhigh
Safe to say, everybody? I think this is why software engineers are so grossly
overpaid.

------
aboyne42
Sphero | Boulder, CO | SaaS Software Engineer (Ruby/NodeJS), Frontend Web
Developer | Full Time | On Site

We make robotic toys! Looking to grow our SaaS team, come check us out! We
have some other openings too
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/sphero](http://jobs.jobvite.com/sphero)

------
lonb42
Warby Parker | NYC | Onsite | Full-Time | Security Engineer, Senior Software
Engineer, Fullstack Software Engineer, Senior Product Manager of Business
Systems, Technical Product Manager

Hello. I'm the CTO of Warby Parker, we make eyewear and lots of software (and
a little hardware).

Really though, Warby Parker is a socially conscious business rapidly changing
the shopping experience for customers of fashion eyewear and medical devices
both online and offline. We are currently the third most profitable retailer
per square foot in the US and for three years running, Fast Company has named
us one of the world’s most innovative companies.

Since 2010, we’ve grown to over 60 retail locations in the U.S. and Canada,
opened our first optical lab in upstate New York, and launched two of our own
iOS apps (one is patented technology and one is rated top 10 app by Apple last
year).

Our Technology Team and business is growing & we’ve got some exciting work
ahead! Check out some of the open roles here:

Security Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/850904#.WfofEx...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/850904#.WfofExNSxTY)
Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/843698#.WfofHh...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/843698#.WfofHhNSxTY)
Fullstack Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/856476#.WfofLB...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/856476#.WfofLBNSxTY)
Senior Product Manager, Busines Systems:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/902674#.WfofNR...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/warbyparker/jobs/902674#.WfofNRNSxTY)
And many more:
[https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs](https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs)

Our team is thoughtful, collaborative, and we're big believers in an
iterative, approach with continuous improvement.

We build most of our tech in-house, anything from our e-commerce systems and
business systems (finance, inventory, supply chain, etc.) to the Point of Sale
systems in our 60+ retail stores across North America and lately even some
hardware devices. It's an exciting opportunity to work on building,
optimizing, or securing innovative products at the intersection of medical
devices, e-commerce, retail, and fashion.

Our current stack includes Python, React, Postgres, Swift, and some Go. A
sprinkle of all your favorite flavors (others not listed).

We’d love to hear from you! Feel free to apply directly on the site or send
your resume & any questions to our head of Tech Recruiting:
lucille.lam@warbyparker.com or you can find me on twitter @lonbinder - I'm
happy to answer any questions!

------
enoren
FanThreeSixty | Senior Software Developer | Austin, TX | ONSITE |
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/)

At FanThreeSixty we build software which enables sports teams and venues to
better engage with fans to keep them connected to their teams they love by
providing more personalized and fluid experiences whether at game time or in
the off-season. Headquartered in Kansas City, MO, we are hiring in both KC as
well in Austin, TX for multiple development positions to help expand our data
science and data intelligence capabilities for real-time intelligence,
recommendations, and predictions. Interest in machine learning, analytics,
data, and system design is a must as you will be heavily involved in each area
of the system. You will also work directly with data scientists on the team to
scale models for production and provide an efficient and available platform
for analysis and insight.

The basics:

* 4+ years of professional Java or similar OO experience required with a strong grasp of development patterns and principles.

* Prior professional experience preferred, but not required, in one or more of Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Hadoop, and/or machine learning applications

* Ability to learn quickly and work independently desired as there is a remote component to this position as we are a distributed team with significant WFH flexibility. No fully remote positions available though as all applicants must be able to work in either the KC(downtown) or Austin(Domain) office, with a preference for Austin.

* Our interview process is fairly direct and painless with an hour phone interview and then a half day on-site before making a final decision.

* In addition to medical, dental and vision insurance, we also offer a competitive PTO package, matching 401k and reimbursement of attending 2 sporting events each year...for market research.

* Our Austin team is a small and growing team which affords numerous opportunities for flexibility, autonomy and growth with plans to expand size and scope aggressively throughout 2018!

You can also find more details about the specific position on our posting
[https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/j/E5DC13D9FC](https://fanthreesixty.workable.com/j/E5DC13D9FC)
or find more details about working at FanThreeSixty on our site
[http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/](http://www.fanthreesixty.com/careers/).

Please contact me directly with any questions or to send your resume(my email
address is in my HN profile).

Thanks!

------
baflatfair
flatfair | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://flatfair.co.uk](https://flatfair.co.uk)

flatfair solves an affordability problem by offering alternative to rental
deposit to millions of tenants in the UK. Instead of locking away a hefty
tenancy deposit, tenants pay flatfair only a small fee (the flatbond). In
exchange, landlords get up to double the usual protection compared to the
usual deposit. The flatbond is a market entry product, we intend to build a
platform that will be at the center of renting experience.

Our company was founded at the beginning of 2017, you’ll be joining the team
of three founders. We’re about to go live with our first major client. In
preparation for growth after that we’re looking to hire engineer #1. Day to
day you’ll be working with CTO (myself) building our web app, APIs,
infrastructure and helping to grow our team.

For the first version of our platform we’ve decided to keep our product as
simple as possible. It’s small monolithic application written in python
(django), deployed on aws, using circleCI for builds, our infra is defined
with terraform, we’re using postgresql for data store and pure html/js for
frontend. Experience with specific technologies we use right now is not
required as long as you have worked with more than one stack during your
career. We’re planning to keep open mind when selecting tech for new parts of
our product.

Responsibilities

* design, build, and maintain new features for our web application and APIs

* architectural planning (inc. security & data)

* define engineering standards, tooling

* help to hire new team members

We’re looking for someone who

* is an experienced developer who have worked on live web applications before.

* have great backend skills and given our small team is also comfortable with basic frontend work

* thinks every good feature deserves a test or two

* has opinions on product and system design. You’ll have a chance to make a lot of decisions that will help us build secure, scalable product that will delight our users

flatfair is based in London, so you must have the existing right to work
within the UK. We offer competitive salary (£60-£85k depending on experience),
flexible hours and the chance to make a big impact, quickly. If you’re
interested email us at careers@flatfair.co.uk or apply through
[http://smrtr.io/9SBWtw](http://smrtr.io/9SBWtw)

------
afej
Culver City, Los Angeles, CA - Onsite - Sr. Frontend Engineer

[https://www.jsco.re/1lg0x](https://www.jsco.re/1lg0x)

Senior Frontend Engineer

At SnackNation, we take snacking seriously. We’ve partnered with many of the
most innovative brands in snacking, inspired by their drive to create
healthier options for everyone. We also take technology seriously, and we’re
looking for experienced individuals to help our growing, talented team of
technologists build the future of SnackNation and bring that same level of
innovation to help us deliver these snacks across the country. As a
subscription company shipping snacks to thousands of companies throughout the
US (from startups to Fortune 100 and everywhere in between), we have many
moving parts that all work together so each office receives the best snacks at
the best time. The Technology team at SnackNation is the glue that brings
everything together. We’re a service oriented team aimed at driving the
success of our members and our employees with thoughtful, robust, reliable
solutions that save them time and simplify their workday.

\---

Engineering @ SnackNation

You’ll join SnackNation as a member of the Engineering discipline of the
Technology team. Technology is a multi-discipline team with diverse goals. We
work together to share knowledge and provide inter-discipline support to
ensure the team collectively crushes their goals. We recognize individual
achievement and we celebrate as a team.

As a member of Engineering, you’ll work closely with your Product Manager and
fellow engineers to understand requirements and design well thought-out
solutions. You’ll also foster relationships throughout the company to have
direct contact with your internal users and those closest to our external
users. We primarily work in Ruby, Python, and Node and host our systems in
Heroku and AWS. Engineering operates on nine day sprints, with the expectation
that all commitments are consistently completed during those nine days. On the
tenth day, we demo our work and then you’re left to fill the rest of the day
with whatever you feel is most important. Code is managed and reviewed in
GitHub, work is managed in JIRA, documentation is in Confluence, communication
is through Slack, and we’re big fans of JetBrains tools. TeamCity is the best
continuous integration software, so we lovingly use that to keep us honest. We
also love open source and encourage contributing back.

We believe in the right tool for the job, so we have closed source systems
that keep our business running smoothly such as Salesforce, Zuora, NetSuite,
and ZenDesk. You’ll work alongside the administrators of these systems and
integrate with them via the SnackNation API.

------
alexnewman
Spire| San Francisco Software Engineers, Data Science, Engineering Leaders |
ONSITE - [https://spire.com/careers/](https://spire.com/careers/)

------
brendanf
Zillow

At Zillow Group, our benefits reflect our culture and what’s important to our
employees and their families. Our benefits are competitive, comprehensive and
designed to encourage work-life balance, not burnout. Including:

* Discretionary Time Off

* 100% employee premiums for health care

* 4% 401k match

* Commuter & Gym Subsidies

* 16 weeks maternal leaves, 8 weeks parental leave

\------------------------------------------------------------------------

Offices in Atlanta, Cincinnati, Denver, Irvine, Lincoln, New York, San
Francisco, Seattle and Vancouver B.C.

\------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior Front End Developer | New York |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3x3R7jwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3x3R7jwm)

QA Engineer | New York |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3w4R7jwm](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3w4R7jwm)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mobile Apps Engineer | San Francisco |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ezQ7jwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ezQ7jwy)

Software Automation QA | San Francisco |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tBQ7jwP](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3tBQ7jwP)

Full-Stack Engineer | San Francisco |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wNQ7jw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3wNQ7jw4)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------

iOS Developer | Seattle |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3vyQ7jwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3vyQ7jwO)

UX Designer Mobile | Seattle |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OyQ7jw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OyQ7jw7)

Software Development Engineer | Seattle |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XyQ7jwg](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3XyQ7jwg)

Lead Recruiter | Seattle |
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CVR7jwj](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CVR7jwj)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------

All open positions:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WAQ7jwh](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WAQ7jwh)

------
pierre
AXA Tech Lab | Generalist Software Developer | Lausanne | Switzerland

AXA Technology Services Advanced Engineering Lab (AEL) is located on the EPFL
campus in Lausanne (Switzerland). AEL was created in 2014 to contribute to a
global strategic program of digital transformation at AXA Group level. AEL is
not only an innovation lab but also, and above all, an engineering team
helping AXA entities to “test and learn” their digital “ideas”. We respect the
“learning by doing” rule and believe we have the right to fail: we can make
mistakes and learn from them in order to capitalize knowledge for the next
try. Our projects span from IT related topics, to Internet of things,
robotics, drones and many other web/mobile initiatives. Our mission is to
transform an idea into a first stage of execution. Once the feasibility and
the value for users is confirmed, we transfer the project to industrialization
teams.

To reinforce our software engineering team, we are looking for an experienced
software engineer, highly motivated and very aware of trends and
groundbreaking startups. Years of experience is not what matters. We will
value passion, openness, curiosity, respect, engagement, a “big picture
vision” and for sure, someone who loves coding! We don’t intend to “play” with
technology, but we do really seek for impact.

The ideal candidate will have previous startup (or intrapreneurship)
experience, a wide and good understanding of technologies but also of a sense
of business impacts and strategy. We expect you to be autonomous and able to
learn. The projects duration spans from 1 week to 4-5 months. Be ready to
switch regularly: new field, new technology, new methodology, … and adapt to
the new situation.

Skills • Excited about building software prototypes. • Excited about learning
new technologies on short notice. • Passionate about technology. • Visionary
about new technology applications • Nice to have: experience with drones,
robots, IoT, security, blockchains, crypto, VR or AR

Soft skills • Excellent written and verbal English communication. You will do
most of your writing in English. Speaking will be English (mandatory) or
French. • Nice to have: fluent in Hindu or Mandarin or German. • Ability to
challenge others and challenge him or herself • Ability to work in an
international and cross functional team • Demonstrating openness and curiosity
• Considering new challenges as an opportunity • See solutions before problems
• Startup experience

In general, we are looking for someone with raw smarts who can easily learn
the specific skills needed to do his/her job.

Send your CV, or inquiries to alexandre.delidais@axa-tech.com

------
moiramreilly
Flexport | Software Engineers, Staff Engineers, Data Scientists, Product
Managers and Product Designers | San Francisco | flexport.com /
flexport.engineering

Flexport's mission is to fix the user experience in global trade and bring the
world free trade through technology. Here at Flexport, we share a vision where
any two businesses can trade with each other without regard for geographic
distance, logistical complexity, or regulatory challenges.

Our services put clients back in control of their logistics and supply chain
needs. We offer faster freight quotes, lower prices, improved visibility and
notifications, and advanced analytics. Our lean team of ~35 engineers are
building products flexible, maintainable products that are reshaping this
fragmented industry.

Started in 2013, we've raised $204M from investors that include Peter Thiel’s
Founders Fund, Google Ventures, First Round Capital, Bloomberg Beta, Y
Combinator, & more.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals; and
-Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack We deploy every 20 minutes with our Buildkite CI setup
([https://flexport.engineering/how-flexport-halved-testing-
cos...](https://flexport.engineering/how-flexport-halved-testing-costs-with-
an-auto-scaling-ci-cd-cluster-8304297222f)). Our frontend is built with Flow-
typed ES2017. We have around 1500 React components and 100 Flux stores, though
we’re beginning to use GraphQL & Relay to replace Flux. We test the frontend
with Jest and enzyme. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding on Postgres
RDS and AWS.

Learn more about our work

1.The Flexport engineering blog:
[https://flexport.engineering/](https://flexport.engineering/) 2.TechCrunch
doesn’t think we’re sexy enough:
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/flexport/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/07/flexport/)
3.Our CEO, Ryan, on FastCompany’s “Challengers” series (don’t worry, he’s not
so dramatic IRL): [https://www.fastcompany.com/3066043/if-flexport-succeeds-
eve...](https://www.fastcompany.com/3066043/if-flexport-succeeds-everything-
you-buy-will-cost-less)

Want to learn more? Email kristen.hayward@flexport.com or check us out at
flexport.com.

------
PBurkeTourRadar
TourRadar | Multiple Positions | Vienna, Austria | Onsite, can provide work
visas.

TourRadar continues to shake up the multi-day tour industry by providing
travellers with a trusted online marketplace to book life enriching
experiences worldwide. With over 30 different nationalities in our team and
offices spread across Europe, North America and Australia, we work to deliver
the best possible advice and tour booking experience to our customers.
Launched in 2010, we have a full in-house team including Marketing, Design,
Development, Customer Support, SEM and SEO and are now looking to scale our
team.

Full Stack Developers: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-php-web-
develop...](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#full-stack-php-web-developer)

Senior Product Manager: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#senior-product-
manager](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#senior-product-manager)

DevOps Engineer: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#devops-
engineer](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#devops-engineer)

QA Engineer: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#quality-assurance-qa-
engin...](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#quality-assurance-qa-engineer)

Backend PHP Engineer: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#sr-backend-php-
engineer](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#sr-backend-php-engineer)

Technical Recruiting Sourcer/Researcher:
[https://www.tourradar.com/careers#technical-recruiting-
sourc...](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#technical-recruiting-sourcer-
researcher)

Senior Email and Marketing Automation Manager:
[https://www.tourradar.com/careers#senior-email-and-
marketing...](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#senior-email-and-marketing-
automation-manager)

Jr. Data Analyst: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#jr-data-
analyst](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#jr-data-analyst)

Sr. SEO Analyst: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#senior-seo-
analyst](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#senior-seo-analyst)

Head of Design: [https://www.tourradar.com/careers#head-of-
design](https://www.tourradar.com/careers#head-of-design)

------
t1mmen
Memory (previously Timely) | Several positions | Remote or on site @ Oslo,
Norway | Full-time | [https://www.memory.ai/en](https://www.memory.ai/en)

Current Product Focus:

www.timelyapp.com, the time tracker for people who hate - or, who are just
generally bad at - time tracking.

Our Values:

Trust, open-mindedness, curiosity, respect, and fun are just a few of our
values in Memory. We are looking for people who understands this culture and
will thrive in a team of people passionate about self-improvement, honesty and
openness. We strive to be the place where you can be the best version of
yourself. We embrace diversity and invite applications from people from all
walks of life. We believe people with different backgrounds can create better
results together. We want to get our hands dirty and build the next big tech
company.

We're looking for:

* 2x Product Designers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/4F21E8D8D3](https://memory.workable.com/j/4F21E8D8D3))

* 3x Machine Learning Engineers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/E5DE2ABF07](https://memory.workable.com/j/E5DE2ABF07))

* 2x Backend engineers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/3C130C3E96](https://memory.workable.com/j/3C130C3E96))

* 2x Frontend engineers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/F5F3B74946](https://memory.workable.com/j/F5F3B74946))

* 1x iOS engineer ([https://memory.workable.com/j/A260ECF2F5](https://memory.workable.com/j/A260ECF2F5))

* 1x Android engineer ([https://memory.workable.com/j/A53CE3DFBC](https://memory.workable.com/j/A53CE3DFBC))

* 2x Product Managers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/C0FF23F657](https://memory.workable.com/j/C0FF23F657))

* 2x QA testers ([https://memory.workable.com/j/DEE38EFF04](https://memory.workable.com/j/DEE38EFF04))

* 1x Product/UX researched ([https://memory.workable.com/j/318276C51C](https://memory.workable.com/j/318276C51C))

* 1x Data scientist ([https://memory.workable.com/j/FEE338386F](https://memory.workable.com/j/FEE338386F))

* 1x Video Content Creator ([https://memory.workable.com/j/51C3A574BE](https://memory.workable.com/j/51C3A574BE))

* 3x Customer Success / Support ([https://memory.workable.com/j/87EE4670E3](https://memory.workable.com/j/87EE4670E3))

* 3x Customer Success / Sales ([https://memory.workable.com/j/04053BECBF](https://memory.workable.com/j/04053BECBF))

* VP of Operations / Finance ([https://memory.workable.com/j/238D190393](https://memory.workable.com/j/238D190393))

* VP of Product ([https://memory.workable.com/j/2FDCBDDBA2](https://memory.workable.com/j/2FDCBDDBA2))

* VP of Engineering ([https://memory.workable.com/j/2A4C59E17E](https://memory.workable.com/j/2A4C59E17E))

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka

You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where code is written, tested
and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is passionate about building
maintainable, scalable web applications that are constantly optimized to meet
the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Senior Software Engineer (Java & Python), Big Data
Infrastructure:[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerb...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerbigdata)

Senior Software Engineer, Java:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerj...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerjava)

Senior Software Engineer, PHP:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerp...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/seniorsoftwareengineerphp)

Engineering Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/engineeringmanager)

Technical Product Manager - Big Data Infrastructure:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanager...](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/technicalproductmanagerbigdatainfrastructure)

Product Manager:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product](https://www.researchgate.net/careers/productmanager_product)

Full list of open positions:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

We offer a very positive, open-minded and supportive work environment, where
everyone feels welcome. We are changing the world of science, so challenges
appear every day for us. Free lunch | Flexible hours | In-house activities
Send your resume and cover letter to careers@researchgate.net

------
alfo_
Ahrefs | OCaml developer / DevOps | Singapore + San Francisco, CA | REMOTE ok,
VISA ok (SG only)

Ahrefs runs an internet-scale bot that crawls the whole Web 24/7, storing huge
volumes of information to be indexed and structured in a timely fashion.
Backend system is powered by a custom petabyte-scale distributed key-value
storage to accommodate all that data coming in at high speed. The storage
system is implemented in OCaml with thin performance-critical low-level part
implemented in C++ and Rust. On top of that Ahrefs is building various
analytical services for end-users.

We are a small team and strongly believe in better technology leading to
better solutions for real-world problems. We worship functional languages and
static typing, extensively employ code generation and meta-programming, value
code clarity and predictability, and are constantly seeking to automate
repetitive tasks and eliminate boilerplate, guided by DRY and following KISS.
If there is any new technology that will make our life easier - no doubt,
we'll give it a try. We rely heavily on opensource code (as the only viable
way to build maintainable system) and contribute back [1]. Occasionally we
track down CPU bugs [2].

We are looking for a backend developer [3] with a deep understanding of
networks, distributed systems, OS fundamentals and taste for simple and
efficient architectural designs. Our backend is implemented in OCaml (and some
C++), as such proficiency in OCaml is very much appreciated, otherwise a
strong inclination to intensively learn OCaml in a short term will be
required. Understanding of functional programming in general and/or experience
with other FP languages (F#,Haskell,Scala,Scheme,etc) will help a lot.
Knowledge of C++ and/or Rust is a plus.

Ahrefs is also looking for a oncall/devops [4] to help take care of its
distributed backend systems powered by 2000+ servers and ensure all systems
are up and running 24/7\. We require deep understanding of operating systems
and networks fundamentals, practical knowledge of Linux and a healthy desire
to automate everything while being able to quickly resolve urgent issues
manually.

Our motto is "first do it, then do it right, then do it better". Drop an email
to connect@ahrefs.com

[1] [https://github.com/ahrefs](https://github.com/ahrefs) [2]
[https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-
ab1ad2...](https://tech.ahrefs.com/skylake-bug-a-detective-story-ab1ad2beddcd)
[3] [https://ahrefs.com/jobs/ocaml-server-side-
developer](https://ahrefs.com/jobs/ocaml-server-side-developer) [4]
[https://ahrefs.com/jobs/oncall-devops](https://ahrefs.com/jobs/oncall-devops)

------
NewsNow
Head of Digital Product | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Head of Digital Product/, you’ll take over from our CEO in keeping
all our development efforts incredibly well organised and delivering the
vision. You’ll grasp our strategic vision, consult with stakeholders to
prioritise and specify desired developments, and co-ordinate the work of our
agile development team to balance our editorial, development and commercial
goals and deliver them with maximum efficiency.

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript, CSS3, SASS, HTML5,
Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
jayemery
OANDA | Intermediate/Senior Software Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada |
jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Full Stack Software Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Python Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Full Stack Web Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Front-End Application Developer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Developer/Analyst | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | UI/UX Designer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Systems Engineering Lead | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Systems Engineer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Security Engineer | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Product Manager | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA | Technical Recruiter | Toronto, ON, Canada | jobs.oanda.com

OANDA provides Internet-based forex trading and currency information services
to everyone, from individuals to large corporations; portfolio managers to
financial institutions.

We’re looking for experienced developers and creative professionals to join us
in our Toronto office on our mission to be the world’s currency authority.

Our environment is very open, with Engineering being comprised of multiple
small teams working closely together in an agile fashion. We have teams
creating high performant systems with sub-millisecond trade execution time. We
have teams designing and creating meaningful user experiences on desktop, web
and mobile. We have teams that specialize in API design, business
intelligence, and quantitative analysis. Whatever you're looking for, check
out jobs.oanda.com.

So why would you want to come work here? Although the company has been around
for twenty years, recent hires say the culture feels more like a vibrant
start-up. We care about writing and maintaining high quality, modular,
testable code. We’re continually looking to advance our process, recently
experimenting with GV: Design Sprint. We take pride in holding to a high
standard of ethics, working closely with regulators across the globe. We treat
customers fairly, how we ourselves would want to be treated. We provide an
environment for people to grow in their career and create their own
opportunities. Ultimately, we’ve created a platform that our customers
actually want to use, and this drives us to make it even better. I’ve been at
OANDA for almost 10 years and can say that all of this is only possible
because we’re a group of people who genuinely love working together, able to
get work done because we’re not plagued by politics or office drama.

We also have free coffee, drinks, snacks, catered meals, a games room,
training allowance, a retirement savings program, and other benefits. If
you’re in Toronto, and any of this sparks your interest, please apply through
jobs.oanda.com!

------
leegutman
Enigma | New York, NY | [https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

We're a Series B company based in New York City and backed by NEA Ventures,
Two Sigma Investments, Comcast and American Express. Enigma was founded in
2012 in order to centralize and normalize public data globally (think Google
for public data).

Our view is that public data reflects more of our everyday lives than most of
us realize. It’s everywhere, from a plane taking off from an airport to a
barrel of crude oil flowing through a pipeline to a new drug being approved.
These things exist in specific and separate public datasets, but together,
they can provide a vast and powerful view of what’s happening in the world.

[https://www.enigma.com/](https://www.enigma.com/)

[https://www.enigma.com/labs](https://www.enigma.com/labs)

Today, we’ve grown into an operational data management and intelligence
company that uses public data to inform and train each of our products. Our
mission is to empower people to interpret and improve, the world around them.
We believe in curiosity and the power of discovery.

We’re actively hiring and would love to hear from you. Below are links to a
few of key open engineering roles, but for the full list of openings, see
here:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings](https://www.enigma.com/careers/openings)

Data Scientist, Data: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-scientist-
data](https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-scientist-data) Data Engineer, Data:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-
engineer](https://www.enigma.com/careers/data-engineer) Software Engineer,
Test: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
test](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-test) Software
Engineer, Frontend: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
frontend](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-frontend) Software
Engineer, Envoy: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
envoy](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-envoy) Software
Engineer, Backend: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-
backend](https://www.enigma.com/careers/software-engineer-backend) Principal
Engineer, Backend:
[https://www.enigma.com/careers/principalengineerbackend](https://www.enigma.com/careers/principalengineerbackend)
Developer Writer: [https://www.enigma.com/careers/technical-
writer](https://www.enigma.com/careers/technical-writer)

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools,
frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research
and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success
of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering,
and evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.
Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools. Our systems are almost all running on Linux and
most of our code is in Python, with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy,
pandas, scikit-learn to name a few of the libraries we use extensively. We
implement the systems that require the highest data throughput in Java. For
storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

AHL has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups

o We open-source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl)

o We regularly talk at leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant
technology and how we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain

o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques and
methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit testing,
refactoring and related approaches

o Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python,
Java and/or C/C++

o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages
o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle,
MongoDB

o Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React

o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and
in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
_iagomartinez
FundApps | Infrastructure Engineer | Front-end Engineer | Back-end Engineer |
London | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
who collaborate closely and take pride in delivering amazing software and
providing outstanding customer support.

Check out our team video:
[https://youtu.be/jbYQs1GgAFI](https://youtu.be/jbYQs1GgAFI)

We are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at our company. We do
not discriminate on the basis of race, religion, colour, national origin,
gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status, veteran status, or disability
status.

=== Hiring process

Coffee or call, take-home test and on-site interview with pair programming
exercise. Read more here: [https://gsd.fundapps.io/how-to-get-hired-as-a-
fundapps-engin...](https://gsd.fundapps.io/how-to-get-hired-as-a-fundapps-
engineer-7532f7ff17e5)

=== Roles

Infrastructure Engineer | We are looking for someone who knows how to build
out, deploy and maintain multiple applications in different languages on AWS.
Someone who can write code both for production apps and for tooling. You
should have a mindset of automating all the things all the time. | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/j/400B78A474](https://fundapps.workable.com/j/400B78A474)

Back-end Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We pride ourselves in getting our engineers
up and running fast – expect to build and deploy your first feature in week
one! | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/j/BFA38BB1F6](https://fundapps.workable.com/j/BFA38BB1F6)

Front-end Engineer | We're looking for talented coders to help us transition
to React/Redux (and work on all the things mentioned above ^). Hiring process:
coffee or call, followed by on-site interview with pair programming exercise |
Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/j/3FC6C3ACDD](https://fundapps.workable.com/j/3FC6C3ACDD)

=== Stack + Tooling

C#, F#, ASP.NET MVC, React/Redux, ES6, SCSS, Golang, AWS Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, Visual Studio,
Resharper, GitHub.

------
earlz
Qtum ([https://qtum.org](https://qtum.org)) | Global | Remote | Full-time |
Software Engineer

Qtum is a smart contract platform built on a blockchain model similar to
Bitcoin. We aim to drive the entire smart contract space forward with this
project. Qtum is still young, and has been around for around 1.5 years. We use
a fully remote workflow but typically try to all meetup in Shanghai once a
year or so. We have team members based around the world, including China, USA,
Canada, Sweden, Morocco, Colombia, and many others.

We are currently looking to expand our engineering team by 1 or 2 well
experienced people. First of all, no blockchain experience is necessary
(though it is always helpful). Qtum is aiming to implement an x86 virtual
machine on which smart contracts can be executed. So, we need people to help
us build the virtual machine, and test it to make sure it is correct (since
fixing mistakes is very hard). We are also looking not just for engineers to
build the virtual machine, but also to craft an operating system-like
environment in which smart contracts can run. So, this may provide common
necessities like memory allocation, string manipulation, etc... along with
porting languages like C++, Rust, and Go to be easily used within the smart
contract environment.

So, in summary we are looking for someone that loves working at the low level,
bare metal level. If you have operating system development experience, that's
a plus. If you live and breathe assembler, we'd like to speak with you. No
matter if your preferred architecture is x86, ARM, or whatever. Even if you
made a cool Z80 assembly program for your TI-84. It's all good stuff. We will
be implementing most of the core logic in C++, but Rust and Go experience is a
plus, especially with low level experience porting or dealing with the low-
level details of the compilers and operating environment.

We take testing and code reviews seriously, being a blockchain project where
mistakes can cost millions or more. We use a pull-request model, where each PR
must be approved, and we have an always growing set of automated tests.
Attention to detail and experience with working on security critical software
is a plus. We'd prefer highly experienced senior people at this point, but we
are accepting of anyone with experience in bare metal or assembly development.
(Yes, we include open source hobby projects as experience)

I'm the Lead Developer and one of three Co-founders of Qtum, Jordan Earls.
Email me with your resume or CV at earlz@qtum.org, and make sure to include a
brief description of why this sounds interesting to you, and what makes you
qualified for it.

PS: Unlike the common misconception, we do not require that you accept Bitcoin
for your salary despite being a blockchain project.

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Crypto Protocol Engineer, Frontend Developer | Remote |
Fulltime

[https://angel.co/lightning](https://angel.co/lightning)
[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

At Lightning Labs, we scale blockchains. Our current focus is the development
and deployment of the Lightning Network[1], an open blockchain scalability
protocol[2] primarily being developed for Bitcoin. Lightning allows for high
volume, low fee, instant payments on top of Bitcoin. We strive to continually
push the edge of innovation w.r.t blockchain scalability, advanced privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX. Amongst our team include
applied cryptographers, the designers of the Lighting Network protocol, and
several Bitcoin developers making key contributions to the open source Bitcoin
eco-system such as roasbeef[3].

Cryto Protocol Engineer:

We're looking for an experienced software engineer well versed in applied
cryptography, peer to peer networks, distributed systems, open source software
collaboration, and cryptocurrencies. Your job description would include
working on lnd[4] the most feature-complete implementation of the Lighting
Network, neutrino[5] an advanced lite client operating mode for Bitcoin,
conduct novel research into cryptocurrencies (and related areas), and helping
to design the next generation of smart contract applications on Bitcoin.

Frontend Developer:

Our work on the second-layer of blockchains presents a number of UI/UX
challenges, as we lift traditional wallets to the next layer creating a new
application platform on top Lightning. As a result, we're also looking for a
frontend developer that is able to pick things up quickly, develop skills in
our interdisciplinary space, and has strong implementation ability. Applicants
should be Javascript experts an eye for design, that have experience building
applications with React and React Native.

You can contact me directly at roasbeef@lightning.engineering with some, or
all of the following: link to your github account, resume, a brief cover
letter detailing your past experience in the areas listed above, and some
relevant work you've done.

[1]: [http://lightning.network/](http://lightning.network/)

[2]: [https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-
rfc/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lightning-rfc/)

[3]: [https://github.com/roasbeef/](https://github.com/roasbeef/),
[https://twitter.com/roasbeef](https://twitter.com/roasbeef)

[4]:
[https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/](https://github.com/lightningnetwork/lnd/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino](https://github.com/lightninglabs/neutrino)

------
59243
Expensify - Portland, OR, San Francisco, CA Full Stack Engineer,
Infrastructure

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
“expense reports that don’t suck!” (Google “expensify” to read more.) We’re
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren’s call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it’s not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won’t need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn’t a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We’ve done Cambodia, Thailand,
Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and Uruguay. Our most recent trip was Uruguay in
January, where do you want to go next?

\- Super talented, in a general way. We’re going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you’re going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you’re the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you’re
this sort of person, you’ll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn’t
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That’s a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it’s actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I’m going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don’t accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Engineering Manager | San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST)
to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 2 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineering managers who want to work on a mission that
makes a difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness
and open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
woodrow
Lyft is hiring for all positions, including mobile, frontend, backend,
infrastructure, and product roles. We're working on interesting and
challenging engineering and product problems to improve people's lives with
great transportation.

I'm specifically looking for several information security roles:

• An application security engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-application-secu...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
application-security)) who’s excited about helping Lyft ship safe software
quickly. You’ll help product and engineering teams at Lyft develop new
features and products that are innovative and protect our users, build systems
and tools to make it easy for engineers at Lyft to develop safe software by
default, and promote security throughout the company.

• A detection & response engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-
engineer-security-detecti...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-
security-detection-response)) who’s excited about protecting Lyft and our
users through swift detection of and response to security incidents. You’ll
develop and automate techniques to hunt for and alert on attacker behavior
with high signal-noise ratio, test our detection and response capabilities to
improve our tools and processes, and act as a calm and rational incident
commander when incidents do occur.

• A data privacy engineer ([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-data-
privacy](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/software-engineer-data-privacy)) who’s
excited about protecting our users by ensuring the data we collect is used
appropriately without inadvertent or malicious misuse or disclosure. You’ll
develop tools to enable developers to identify and annotate the data they
collect, raise visibility of data storage and usage practices and identify
poor practices, and advocate for developing products and features in ways that
minimize privacy risk and enable user awareness and control.

• A technical program manager (TPM) for security and privacy programs
([https://www.lyft.com/jobs/technical-program-manager-
security...](https://www.lyft.com/jobs/technical-program-manager-security-
privacy)) who’s excited about driving security and privacy improvements across
Lyft

We are also hiring security operations and consulting roles, though we don't
have job postings up yet.

We try to approach security from a software engineering standpoint: we believe
in scaling security through automation and tooling, and we ship frequently.
You'll help to scale security at Lyft to support our continued growth and your
work will have significant impact and visibility. If you want to learn more
about the kinds of things we’ve built, check out our security-related blog
posts at
[https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security](https://eng.lyft.com/tagged/security).

If you're interested or want to talk more about working on security at Lyft,
ping me at steve.woodrow@lyft.com.

------
ims
DrivenData Labs | Software engineer (Python) w/ focus on data applications |
Berkeley, CA | ONSITE | FULLTIME

DrivenData brings the transformative power of data science to organizations
tackling the world’s biggest challenges. We run online machine learning
challenges with social impact (drivendata.org), and we work directly with
mission-driven organizations to drive change with statistical modeling, data
engineering, and tool building (drivendata.co).

We are looking for a talented software engineer who is interested in data —
possibly looking to transition into data engineering or data science — and in
using their job to take on tough social challenges. As a core member of a
small team your role will include managing code development, brainstorming
approaches to engineering problems, working closely with data science and
machine learning developers, and taking an open and constructive mindset to
getting things done across multiple projects. You’ll work directly with data
scientists that started their careers as software engineers, bringing an
experienced understanding of software processes alongside opportunities to
learn new quant skills, tools, and ways of approaching data applications. This
is a full time position in Berkeley, CA (SF/Bay Area).

Doing client-facing work involves turning uncertainty into a reasonable path
forward. As a team, we value unemotional arguments for how to proceed based on
evidence, and we want somebody who can be assertive enough to get the point
across but dispassionate enough to plow through even if their favored course
of action doesn't happen this time. We're looking for somebody who can ask the
right questions to figure out what is important, iterate between brainstorming
together and working independently, and exercise sound engineering judgment to
make reasonable decisions under conditions of ambiguity.

Duties and responsibilities: internal software development, maintain our
Python codebase for drivendata.org, fix bugs, add features, safely refactor
and maintain test coverage. Develop new internal tooling and improve on
existing apps. Client-facing software development; build a variety of
applications, generally small green-field apps. Light DevOps Tasks (spinning
up EC2 instances, logging into a servers for diagnosing issues, setting up
databases both locally and in the cloud).

Requirements: Advanced proficiency in Python, practical experience with
writing solid and well-tested code, working knowledge of SQL, and comfort with
Linux a necessity. No need to have a background in math or a CS degree, but
the job will involve a lot of quantitative thinking so the applicant should
not be afraid of math Working on a small team means doing a little bit of a
lot of things. Able to quickly learn and adopt new technologies based on
client needs; a typical engagement may include at least one data technology we
haven't all worked with before. Must be able to read appropriate documentation
in order to write clean, idiomatic code.

Nice-to-have experience: IaaS like Amazon AWS or PaaS like Heroku, Docker, big
data tools like Spark and Hadoop, tools design for data-intensive applications
e.g. Cassandra, Storm, Elasticsearch, etc.

If interested, send a resume and links to things you'd like us to see (e.g.
Github, personal site, blog or projects) to isaac [at] drivendata.org with
"HN" in the subject line.

------
s3nnyy
digitalasset.zone | NYC and Zurich | SALARY: 160k-200k CHF/USD | ONSITE | For
Zurich: EU-Passport holders or eligible to work in Switzerland, For NYC: Only
people eligible to work in the US

We change the reconciliation industry with blockchain technology. We are
probably one of the few companies world-wide that built a production-ready
blockchain product and not only a POC.

Our platform delivers flexible infrastructure for regulated financial
institutions to share processes and data securely, on a need-to-know basis,
without the need for reconciliation. We have solid funding, and our clients
include stock exchanges.

We have around 100 employees Zurich, NYC, Budapest, Sydney, London and Hong-
Kong. We have these roles opened:

\- Cryptography Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Secure multi-party computation (e.g.
using zero-knowledge proofs), review cryptographical work with the team, groom
and communicate the cryptographic aspects of our security roadmap, drive and
manage vulnerability processes and third party cryptography audits.

\- Lead Build Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Design, support and promote scalable
practises for fast and seamless build, test and release engineering to adapt
to growth and changes of the organisation.

\- Security Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Reporting to the CSO and to our Head of
Delivery, review software to ensure high level of confidentiality, integrity,
availability. Swiftly Identify, track, classify, and manage vulnerabilities.
Help secure infrastructure and services and, help identify and track
outstanding risks. We're using Java and Scala for backend development, Haskell
for DSL tools and formal methods.

\- Software Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Be involved in all aspects of the
software development life-cycle. Primary focus on Financial Services Post
Trade but other functional domains are being investigated, too. We value a
healthy mindset and attitude towards formal specifications and verification,
as well as testing and quality. We use Java, Scala, and Haskell for backend
development of new technology concepts. We look for strong engineers.
Regardless of which language you use or how you learned it, we’re looking for
people who can write clean, effective code

\- Test Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Testing software is the whole team’s
responsibility. Your job is to make sure the right things are tested, in the
right way, at the right time. Identify weaknesses in code, plan and execute
tests which will flush them out. Be a developer: You’ll need to wrangle our
APIs, think about execution paths and edge cases, and come up with creative
ways to break our products. Send us an email with the job-title you are
interested in and your first- and lastname (please all in the subject line)
to:

jobs_hn@digitalasset.zone (sorry for funky domain ending, but this is how we
have it configured atm)

Interviewing process: 1) CV check and quick call about your past 2) Remote
call with some of our engineer 3) Onsite half-day

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly | Frontend Engineer | Remote | Full-Time |
[http://parsely.com](http://parsely.com)

What's Parse.ly? A real-time content measurement layer for the entire web.

Parse.ly is trusted by over 250 enterprises, used by over 2,500+ high-traffic
websites, and has tens of thousands of active user seats. We are an
established, but quickly-growing, company with a 20+ person product team and
millions of dollars in revenue.

Our beautiful dashboards visualize data flowing from over 1 billion monthly
unique devices and 65 billion monthly user actions.

The mission of our lean distributed team is described here:

[https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=oct201...](https://blog.parse.ly/post/4736/mission/?utm_campaign=oct2017_job)

We happily skip commutes by working out of our ergonomic home offices. Here's
a photograph of mine running two full-screen Parse.ly dashboards on my
monitors:

[https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73](https://flic.kr/p/v1NZ73)

As a frontend engineer, you'll join the small sub-team that owns the core
experience of Parse.ly’s customer-facing SaaS dashboard. You'll have an
opportunity to ship new features to customers -- working in JavaScript, HTML5,
CSS & LESS, Python, and some other technologies.

For this role, you’ll need to be strong in JavaScript; have a keen sense of
good design; have experience with web/mobile frameworks; and enjoy D3.js.

For bonus points, you'd develop some comfort level implementing native iOS or
Android applications.

In short, we're looking for people who enjoy crafting beautiful user
experiences & products, and who also enjoy shipping to customers regularly.

You need to be technical enough to do real Python/Django programming (possibly
after some training/practice); to build up a portfolio of real D3.js
visualizations; to navigate JS frameworks like Angular, React, Vue; to
evaluate open source code; and to develop some experience with native mobile
development.

Join us to build the world's best content analytics dashboard. Apply at
work@parsely.com with a couple paras describing why you're interested, a link
to any portfolio/code you think is relevant, and/or your resume or LinkedIn
profile. Make sure to mention HN and the "Frontend Engineer" role. Also,
please list your timezone, working hours, and location. Note that though we
can hire from most locations, we will prioritize those near US_Eastern or GMT
timezones, due to our current team working hours.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA, Culver City, CA, Washington, DC, Chicago, IL,
Boston, MA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for about four years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number
of open positions:

1) We're actively seeking Software Engineers of all skill levels, including
those looking for leadership opportunity. We're primarily a Django / Python
shop, but an individual with solid systems engineering fundamentals will
succeed, regardless of technical specifics. It's a "target rich" environment
with plenty of opportunity to make a direct and meaningful impact on the
business! We're solving problems as varied as demand forecasting, route
optimization, QR tagging for inventory control, SMS automation, and a suite of
mobile apps for our customers and staff. See:
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/software-engineer/)
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-
engineer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/lead-software-engineer/)

2) In particular, we're missing a Senior Front-End Developer to join the team
and provide some leadership in the development of our suite of hybrid mobile
apps and web tools. We've seen success building a React Native app for our
customers, and we have sophisticated internal apps still on Backbone.js. Our
users are an interesting mix of newly-acquired customers, highly-engaged staff
who need these tools to do their job, and vendors who may be the dry cleaners
down the street from your house. See: [https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-
front-end-developer/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/senior-front-end-
developer/)

3) We're hiring our first Data Scientist to augment our data-driven management
culture. The ideal candidate will span Data Engineering, Data Science, and
Business Intelligence roles, and be familiar with enterprise data warehousing
technologies. Important technical skills include SQL and Python, with Excel
familiarity a big plus. We have an interesting and growing data set; this
position will enjoy considerable executive visibility and a significant
influence in the direction of the company. See:
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/data-scientist/)

See [https://www.rinse.com/careers/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/) for even
more open positions, including numerous open marketing roles!

Want to join a rapidly-growing startup that actually has a sustainable
business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or laundromat when you
were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

~~~
misthop
You have a bunch of cities listed, but on your jobs page only the "Valet" and
"Hourly" roles are in all those cities. All of the engineering positions are
listed at the San Francisco HQ. If the engineering positions are only
available in SF, please list only that in the posting here.

~~~
samcheng
Hello, we're actually open to satellite arrangements in our other cities,
especially Chicago. Here in SF we work from home twice a week, so we already
have a strong remote culture. Happy to chat about it if you're interested.

------
Infosourcer
CLOUDERA| US & Global | Engineering, G&A, Sales & More| Onsite | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/5zCuS2](https://goo.gl/5zCuS2)

CLOUDERA BACKGROUND: We generate vastly more data today than ever before.
There are, by IDC estimates, 4.4 zettabytes, or 4,400,000,000 terabytes, of
data in the world today. That number is so big, it’s hard to comprehend. It’s
the equivalent of 600 million years of high-definition video, for example. And
90% of that data has been created in just the past two years. Four years from
now, experts predict there will be ten times as much -- 44 zettabytes.

This explosion of data comes from the 6.4 billion devices connected to the
internet, and that number will grow nearly five-fold in the next four years.
Some of those devices are computers, of course, handling sales at
supermarkets, trading stocks on Wall Street, or reading DNA sequences for
researchers at pharmaceutical companies. Some, though, are sensors in
elevators, cars, on factory lines and in oil wells. Some are connected to
people, tracking temperature and heart rate and more.

Computing is so cheap, and networks are so ubiquitous, that it’s possible now
to instrument and measure almost anything we care about.

Cloudera was founded in 2008 to help businesses capture, store and analyze
that data. Half of our original founders are still at the helm. We built a
software platform that can handle the huge amounts of data now available. We
developed a powerful collection of processing and analytic capabilities. Our
customers are able to ask very deep questions of their data, and get their
answers quickly.

WHY CLOUDERA? _Cloudera is the largest single contributor to the Apache Hadoop
project and we have trained more Hadoop engineers than any other organization
on Earth.

_ Amazing people - We are a fun & smart team,including many of the top
luminaries in Hadoop and related open source communities. We frequently
interact with the research community, collaborate with engineers at other top
companies & host cutting edge researchers for tech talks.

 _Innovative work - Cloudera pushes the frontier of big data & distributed
computing, as our track record shows. We work on high-profile open source
projects, interacting daily with engineers at other exciting companies,
speaking at meet-ups, etc.

_Great culture - Transparent and open meritocracy. Everybody is always
thinking of better ways to do things, and coming up with ideas that make a
difference. We build our culture to be the best workplace in our careers.

*Experience - be part of the exhilarating ride at a fast-growing post-IPO startup

Ready to learn more and be a part of an amazing company and career? ALL ARE
WELCOME HERE!!!!Check out our jobs here:
[https://goo.gl/5zCuS2](https://goo.gl/5zCuS2)

------
DLinDeepSoma
OSARO INC | San Francisco | Full time | Onsite | Real-time Simulation Engineer
| Front End Engineer | Deep Learning Engineer | Reinforcement Learning
Engineer | Software Engineers/DevOps

At Osaro, we're creating machine intelligence software that combines state-of-
the-art perception with powerful adaptive decision-making abilities to help
computer and robotic systems act efficiently and intelligently. You would
collaborate with existing team members with expertise spanning reinforcement
learning, computer vision, hardware architecture, robotics and more. Osaro is
developing large-scale machine learning products that need to interface with
customers’ complex software environments as well as interface with a variety
of robotic hardware and sensors.

\- Real-time Simulation Engineer: As a simulation engineer, you will be
responsible for architecting, implementing, optimizing, and maintaining
software both to interact with and model physical robotic systems, and to
create fully-simulated environments in which to train and optimize our machine
learning algorithms.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858184](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858184)

\- Front End Engineer: As a front end software engineer, your job will be to
develop and maintain the software infrastructure needed to build these
interfaces, which both our internal research and development team and our
customers will use to interact with Osaro’s products.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858140](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=858140)

\- Deep Learning Engineer: Seeking world-class deep learning engineers with
broad background in machine learning. As a deep learning engineer, you are
involved in all stages of algorithm development from inception and initial
implementation to evaluation and all the way to a deployable production
quality algorithm.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490809)

\- Reinforcement Learning Engineer: As an RL engineer you will be uniquely
positioned in our team to work on large-scale machine intelligence problems
and push forward the frontiers of AI technologies.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490848)

\- Software Engineers/DevOps: As a software engineer, your job will be to
maintain and develop the software infrastructure to interface with robotic
hardware and a variety of sensors, acquire data, run experiments in both
simulation and on real physical systems, programmatically store, access, and
analyze results, developing dashboards and monitoring tools, and train and
reliably deploy machine learning models across cloud based and local
resources.
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453](http://www.osaro.com/careers/?gh_jid=490453)

Please apply directly on our website. Thanks!
[http://www.osaro.com/careers/](http://www.osaro.com/careers/)

~~~
ajinkyai
Hi, do you have any openings for interns (Masters student) who specialize in
Machine Learning.

------
makmanalp
Center for International Development at Harvard University | Backend / Data
Specialist | Cambridge, MA (Boston) | Full Time ONSITE

You: Want to make a positive impact in the world. You are interested in the
intersection of data science and software engineering. You enjoy tinkering,
working on and learning a wide variety of new things. Junior applicants
encouraged, you'll have plenty of opportunity to learn on the job.

Us: A research center
([https://growthlab.cid.harvard.edu/](https://growthlab.cid.harvard.edu/))
that focuses on the question: “Why do some countries grow while others
don’t?”, and studies issues of economic development and poverty in developing
countries. We have people from a wide set of backgrounds, including economics,
public policy, computer science, mathematics. My team is a is a small software
team within the larger organization.

Yesterday we just re-launched our free tool that helps people explore detailed
world trade data and the productive capabilities of countries:
([http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/)).
We've also worked with many country governments, bringing in our policy and
software expertise to assist them in their efforts (e.g. Colombia:
[http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-
col](http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-col) but also Mexico, Peru).
We also occasionally do more experimental projects, like the 3D globe
([http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/](http://globe.cid.harvard.edu/)).

Responsibilities:

\- Learn and work alongside our backend/data engineer and our frontend
engineer to build and improve backend APIs that query and deliver data quickly
and efficiently for our data visualization tools

\- Help deploy and manage server systems that host our data visualization
tools

\- Contribute to the build of data pipelines to clean, process and analyze
large and varied datasets

\- Help solve a wide variety of everyday technology issues, encountered by
researchers (i.e. scraping data, extracting text from images, visualizing
large datasets)

\- Work with our product manager, developers, designer and users across the
full software lifecycle: requirements, design, development, releasing and
maintenance

\---

Basic Qualifications:

\- Bachelor's degree and 1 year of demonstrated hands-on experience OR a high
school diploma and 2 years of demonstrated hands-on experience. (Experience
through previous employment positions, internships, or practicums, with the
following (in order of preference):

\- Web backend development (flask / Django / similar preferred)

\- Data cleaning and analysis tools (pandas preferred)

\- Experience with the linux command line

\- Familiar with git and workflows for collaboration (GitFlow, Github Flow or
similar)

\- Experience working within an agile software development cycle

Here are the full details:
[https://gist.github.com/makmanalp/d95292bfd68842fbaad995ef53...](https://gist.github.com/makmanalp/d95292bfd68842fbaad995ef53901cc2)

Contact: cidatlas [at] hks [dot] harvard [dot] edu , preferably with work
samples that demonstrate best practices

------
msolo
Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard | Cambridge/Boston, MA | Associate Software
Engineer | ONSITE, VISA

We are a small team of software engineers, computational biologists,
mathematicians, clinicians, and geneticists building cutting-edge tools and
methods for interpreting massive genomic datasets.

We are looking for friendly people with demonstrated experience in web tech,
an eye for design, and genuine excitement to learn new things.

Your primary technical responsibilities would include developing well-
engineered web components with a focus on data vizualization, using these
components to bootstrap new projects, processing data with our
distributed/Spark framework, and deploying applications on Google Cloud
Platform. We're not joking about the amount of data! The Broad sequences a new
genome every 10 minutes. This is the most genomic data that has ever existed
anywhere in the world. Our technology stack: React, Redux, D3, SVG, GraphQL,
node, Elasticsearch, Docker, Kubernetes, Google Cloud/Container Engine,
Python, Scala, Apache Spark.

In just a few years, our tools have had a significant impact on the medical
community. Our in-house sequence analysis efforts have helped over a thousand
families receive rare disease diagnoses. Our public resources used by
clinicians and researchers around the world have helped well over 10,000 rare
disease patients. Alongside diagnosing rare diseases, we are starting to build
tools to understand complex diseases such as schizophrenia and other
psychiatric illnesses.

Here are a few videos that describe our work in more detail:

Using big data to understand rare disease, Daniel MacArthur
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFNn7z7OWU8&index=5&list=PL2...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFNn7z7OWU8&index=5&list=PL2237C7855EC54B7C))

Scaling genetic data analysis with Apache Spark, Spark Summit East, Cotton
Seed
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WoPZ3_nIXc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WoPZ3_nIXc))

Regarding our software team's culture, we have a pretty flexible schedule,
including opportunities to work remotely. We communicate frequently through
Slack/Google Hangouts. We place a strong emphasis on mentorship and we do
whatever we can to help you achieve your career goals. If this includes
getting into a top graduate school, we are fully supportive; we've had two
people in the group transition into graduate programs at Harvard, and another
to the University of Washington. We are 100% committed to open source software
and publicly recognizing project contributors.

Come help shape the future of human genetic data visualization and discovery!

email: msolomon@broadinstitute.org

------
s3nnyy
digitalasset.zone | NYC and Zurich | SALARY: 160k-200k CHF/USD | ONSITE | For
Zurich: EU-Passport holders or eligible to work in Switzerland, For NYC: Only
people eligible to work in the US

We change the reconciliation industry with blockchain technology. We are
probably one of the few companies world-wide that built a production-ready
blockchain product and not only a POC.

Our platform delivers flexible infrastructure for regulated financial
institutions to share processes and data securely, on a need-to-know basis,
without the need for reconciliation. We have solid funding, and our clients
include stock exchanges.

We have around 100 employees Zurich, NYC, Budapest, Sydney, London and Hong-
Kong. We have these roles opened:

\- Cryptography Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Secure multi-party computation (e.g.
using zero-knowledge proofs), review cryptographical work with the team, groom
and communicate the cryptographic aspects of our security roadmap, drive and
manage vulnerability processes and third party cryptography audits.

\- Lead Build Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Design, support and promote scalable
practises for fast and seamless build, test and release engineering to adapt
to growth and changes of the organisation.

\- Security Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Reporting to the CSO and to our Head of
Delivery, review software to ensure high level of confidentiality, integrity,
availability. Swiftly Identify, track, classify, and manage vulnerabilities.
Help secure infrastructure and services and, help identify and track
outstanding risks. We're using Java and Scala for backend development, Haskell
for DSL tools and formal methods.

\- Software Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Be involved in all aspects of the
software development life-cycle. Primary focus on Financial Services Post
Trade but other functional domains are being investigated, too. We value a
healthy mindset and attitude towards formal specifications and verification,
as well as testing and quality. We use Java, Scala, and Haskell for backend
development of new technology concepts. We look for strong engineers.
Regardless of which language you use or how you learned it, we’re looking for
people who can write clean, effective code

\- Test Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Testing software is the whole team’s
responsibility. Your job is to make sure the right things are tested, in the
right way, at the right time. Identify weaknesses in code, plan and execute
tests which will flush them out. Be a developer: You’ll need to wrangle our
APIs, think about execution paths and edge cases, and come up with creative
ways to break our products.

Send us an email with the job-title you are interested in and your first- and
lastname (please all in the subject line) to:

jobs_hn@digitalasset.zone

(sorry for funky domain ending, but this is how we have it configured atm)

Interviewing process: 1) CV check and quick call about your past

2) Remote call with some of our engineer

3) Onsite half-day

------
s3nnyy
digitalasset.zone | NYC and Zurich | SALARY: 160k-200k CHF/USD | ONSITE | For
Zurich: EU-Passport holders or eligible to work in Switzerland, For NYC: Only
people eligible to work in the US

We change the reconciliation industry with blockchain technology. We are
probably one of the few companies world-wide that built a production-ready
blockchain product and not only a POC.

Our platform delivers flexible infrastructure for regulated financial
institutions to share processes and data securely, on a need-to-know basis,
without the need for reconciliation. We have solid funding, and our clients
include stock exchanges.

We have around 100 employees Zurich, NYC, Budapest, Sydney, London and Hong-
Kong. We have these roles opened:

\- Cryptography Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Secure multi-party computation (e.g.
using zero-knowledge proofs), review cryptographical work with the team, groom
and communicate the cryptographic aspects of our security roadmap, drive and
manage vulnerability processes and third party cryptography audits.

\- Lead Build Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Design, support and promote scalable
practises for fast and seamless build, test and release engineering to adapt
to growth and changes of the organisation.

\- Security Engineer - Zürich or NYC: Reporting to the CSO and to our Head of
Delivery, review software to ensure high level of confidentiality, integrity,
availability. Swiftly Identify, track, classify, and manage vulnerabilities.
Help secure infrastructure and services and, help identify and track
outstanding risks. We're using Java and Scala for backend development, Haskell
for DSL tools and formal methods.

\- Software Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Be involved in all aspects of the
software development life-cycle. Primary focus on Financial Services Post
Trade but other functional domains are being investigated, too. We value a
healthy mindset and attitude towards formal specifications and verification,
as well as testing and quality. We use Java, Scala, and Haskell for backend
development of new technology concepts. We look for strong engineers.
Regardless of which language you use or how you learned it, we’re looking for
people who can write clean, effective code

\- Test Engineer - NYC or Zürich: Testing software is the whole team’s
responsibility. Your job is to make sure the right things are tested, in the
right way, at the right time. Identify weaknesses in code, plan and execute
tests which will flush them out. Be a developer: You’ll need to wrangle our
APIs, think about execution paths and edge cases, and come up with creative
ways to break our products. Send us an email with the job-title you are
interested in and your first- and lastname (please all in the subject line)
to:

jobs_hn@digitalasset.zone

(sorry for funky domain ending, but this is how we have it configured atm)

Interviewing process: 1) CV check and quick call about your past 2) Remote
call with some of our engineer 3) Onsite half-day

------
muratk
engageSPARK | Cebu, Philippines | ONSITE, REMOTE, FULLTIME, VISA, Code4Good
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS, doing a
Missed Call, sending a FB message or others, which trigger an automated call
back to them.

Customers such as Google, Facebook, Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian
Development Bank, International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty
Action, MedAir, Mercy Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK
platform to interact with people for a variety of use cases, including social
change in the areas of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster
Planning & Response, as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and
operations.

We've recently raised funding by 500 Startups and other investors. Forbes says
we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since launch two
years ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in our space - we've
already been used in 125+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Senior JS-UI Dev: [https://goo.gl/pXPUfx](https://goo.gl/pXPUfx) | Full-Time
Full Backend-Stack Golang/Python: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)
| DevOps / SysAdmin with AWS experience | Your dream job isn't here but you
think think we should be interested anyway? Great, let's talk!

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, JavaScript, Docker,
Redis, Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android, Java

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
tjc75
MongoDB | Senior Software Engineer | NYC | 150k-200k + RSUs

We are looking for a senior software engineer to build new functionality
around our cloud backup service. This team builds algorithms that deal with
efficient data transfer, processing, and storage, in addition to managing a
large hybrid cloud deployment with petabytes of data. Additionally, you would
be involved in working on features which allow users to query backup data
without doing a full restore, storage in globally distributed multi-cloud
locations, and optimizations to improve snapshot and restore performance in
on-premises and cloud environments.

Apply directly at [http://grnh.se/8birhj1](http://grnh.se/8birhj1)

------
not-sbrin
Caura & Co. | Seattle, WA | ONSITE/REMOTE | Full-time | AI Engineer |
$180K-220K + substantial equity

Looking for an expert in natural language. We are re-inventing how technology
companies contract with seasoned Data Professionals.

To apply, please contact me through my blog.

------
adrxyz
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer, Chatbots, and Natural Language Remote! |
Full Time | [https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p](https://www.jsco.re/1hk7p)

Hi! At Syllable we're building natural language interfaces to enable companies
to have a conversation with their customers, through text or voice. We build
NLP and AI tools to assist humans, reducing cost and improving service. We're
building web app and mobile messaging interfaces as well as chat bots on
platforms such as Facebook Messenger, Alexa and Google Home. We are a well
funded start up that moves fast.

As Senior Full Stack Engineer, you’ll have ownership of large projects and the
ability to shape the product.

* Frontend Hypewords: React, Redux, Webpack

* Backend Hypewords: NodeJS, Serverless, AWS, NoSQL

Requisites:

* 3+ years of hands on experience building frontend applications (mobile or web) and backend web services

* Ability to learn quickly and contribute to new stacks and technologies

Bonus Points:

* BS in Computer Science

* Interest / Experience in NLP / AI

Compensation:

* We offer Silicon Valley competitive market rate compensation

* Stock options

Perks:

* Excellent health benefits for employees and their families

* Great vacation plan, we encourage work life balance

~~~
Winterflow3r
Which timezones are you considering for remote?

------
mpark673
Endgame | Sr. Software Engineer (Front End) | ONSITE in SF or DC

Endgame is product development company in the cybersecurity space. Our
endpoint prevention & detection platform transforms security programs,
unifying prevention, detection, and threat hunting to stop known and unknown
attackers at scale with a single agent.

We're looking for a seasoned Front End Dev who has built & shipped multiple
enterprise products. You need to have built interfaces with various JS
libraries, but have an affinity for React & Redux. The team is small &
distributed allowing you to make significant contributions quickly. Read more
here:

Washington DC
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oCm8jwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oCm8jwi) San
Francisco
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3eBm8jw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3eBm8jw7)

------
prabrit
How is Everstone Equity Firm as an employer after a take over.

------
samrobertonrokt
Rokt | www.rokt.com | Sydney, Australia | ONSITE

Software Engineers (Clojure)

Rokt is hiring thoughtful, talented functional programmers, at all levels, to
expand our Clojure team in Sydney. (We're looking for people who already have
the right to work in Australia, please.)

Rokt is a successful startup (~150 employees) with a transaction marketing
platform used by some of the world's largest ecommerce sites. Our Sydney-based
engineering team is doing behind-the-scenes work for a business that is
growing rapidly around the world, supported by our recent successful Series B
round.

You'd be joining the team responsible for Rokt's "Data & Integrations
Platform", responsible for connecting our systems to those of our advertisers
and partner sites.

Advertising might not be saving the world, but it's not going away (cliche
alert!), and at Rokt, we have a thoughtful team of people who are making it
better -- for the consumer as well as the advertiser.

Contact me at sam.roberton@rokt.com

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - After a Game of Thrones season ends, do HBO Now subscribers stick around?
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re just 20 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. 15
of us are technical, and 8 have PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Senior Software Engineer (frontend/backend/data)
      - Client Success Manager (our first)
      - Product Designer (our first)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.recode.net/2017/11/1/16581142/blue-apron-
market-...](https://www.recode.net/2017/11/1/16581142/blue-apron-market-share-
decline-meal-kit-delivery-hello-fresh)

[3] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco or Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. The Product Security team is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

Your skills and knowledge will be relied upon to provide engineering and
product teams with the security expertise necessary to make confident product
decisions. Your responsibilities will include (and are not limited to!)
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, automated tooling we
build, and 1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix
security issues across the codebase and will advise teams on the best way to
build something to prevent future security issues. Think "Fix today, automate
tomorrow".

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle.

Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-group@uber.com with your resume
and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to you!

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Fullstack Developer (m/f) | Full time | ONSITE
We are on a mission to bring the power of the Internet to industrial settings.
Industry 4.0 is about value-adding applications and services, not dealing with
connectivity issues. Cybus is a young tech company for the Industrial Internet
of Things (IoT), based in Hamburg, Germany, making it secure and easy to
acquire, provide and use industrial data. Cybus is looking for an motivated
Fullstack Developer (m/f). If you’re as excited as we are about the latest
technologies in the fast paced JavaScript world, our microservice architecture
based on Node.js and Docker will be a pleasure for you. You ideally if you
have strong expertise with Java Script, HTML and CSS. Some experience with JS
technologies like Node.js, Angular.js, React.js oder Ember.js and enjoy
building awesome applications from scratch. What We offer \- a young &
motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and latest
industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and spare
time \- fresh fruits, juice and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
www.cybus.io/de/tech-jobs-de/frontend-entwickler-mw/ Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | Pune, India

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here.

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS, Python, Node.js, React,
Angular.

Requirement: 5+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude written
tests, Cultural Interview, Social Economic Justice Round.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune](http://www.thoughtworks.com/locations/pune)

[http://www.thoughtworks.com](http://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: ijoshua[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
praneshp
So your takehome assignment, pair programming interview, and technical
interview(s) are not enough to test logic and aptitude?

Nice!

~~~
sidcool
The individual rounds are not very lengthy. It's about getting more
perspectives in short durations and consolidating the results.

